# Stilly's Other Collections - Anouks, Casadei's and Boots, Boots, Boots!!!



## stilly

Many of you have seen my Christian Louboutin collection on the CL forum but I've been asked about all my "other shoes and boots" which I'll post here.

To start, here are my new Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots. These have the metal heel just like the Casadei Blade pumps. The suede leather is so buttery soft...


----------



## stilly

It was a little snowy yesterday so I landed up wearing my Black Lorenzi boots in the morning. These boots are from a few years back...


----------



## stilly

Out to dinner last night...the snow was almost gone so I switched over from the boots to my Jimmy Choo Black Patent Anouk pumps...I love the super thin heel on these...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love the first boots. Got to have them!!!

The second pair are fine but I have boots that turn 'witchy' if you know what I mean.

The heels are spot on.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Do Casadei run big or small? Also, I have a big calf. Suggestions?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Many of you have seen my Christian Louboutin collection on the CL forum but I've been asked about all my "other shoes and boots" which I'll post here.
> 
> To start, here are my new Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots. These have the metal heel just like the Casadei Blade pumps. The suede leather is so buttery soft...



Thanks Stilly for sharing, been waiting for this for some time.

Love, love, love - you look amazing in those Anouks and Casadei blade boots.
Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## noonoo07

Nice!!


----------



## dc419

Love the casadei boots!!!


----------



## butterfij

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Do Casadei run big or small? Also, I have a big calf. Suggestions?



I have the blade peep toe pump, I would say go about half to a full size up from your tts. I got mine a full size up and with gel pads they fit perfectly. Hope this helps


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

butterfij said:
			
		

> I have the blade peep toe pump, I would say go about half to a full size up from your tts. I got mine a full size up and with gel pads they fit perfectly. Hope this helps



Thank you for replying. They does help.


----------



## aliensurfer

Love your collection!  Very fond of Lorenzi's also for my wife and those Casadei's are great looking also.


----------



## stilly

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Do Casadei run big or small? Also, I have a big calf. Suggestions?



No the Casadei's run true to size but I wouldn't say the shaft on these boots is overly large...


----------



## stilly

noonoo07 said:


> Nice!!





dc419 said:


> Love the casadei boots!!!





aliensurfer said:


> Love your collection!  Very fond of Lorenzi's also for my wife and those Casadei's are great looking also.



Thanks so much *noonoo07, dc *& *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is my ever growing collection of Jimmy Choo Anouks pumps. 

These are very similar to the Christian Louboutin Pigalle but the toe is a bit pointer and the heel is thinner. I find these a bit more comfy than the Pigalles.

Starting with the back left: Black Patent, Chilli (Red) Patent & Klein (Blue) Patent

Front from left: Nude Suede, Maya Blush Patent & Citrine Patent


----------



## cvlshopaholic

stilly said:


> Here is my ever growing collection of Jimmy Choo Anouks pumps.
> 
> These are very similar to the Christian Louboutin Pigalle but the toe is a bit pointer and the heel is thinner. I find these a bit more comfy than the Pigalles.
> 
> Starting with the back left: Black Patent, Chilli (Red) Patent & Klein (Blue) Patent
> 
> Front from left: Nude Suede, Maya Blush Patent & Citrine Patent



Beautiful! I haven't tried Anouks yet but I'm suddenly very tempted. Choos are hands down the most comfortable heels I've worn.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

stilly said:


> No the Casadei's run true to size but I wouldn't say the shaft on these boots is overly large...



Thanks. I do have thicker calves and they have been the bane of my boot loving existence.


----------



## stilly

My Nude Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks with a little red dress & tan cardi...


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

stilly said:
			
		

> Here is my ever growing collection of Jimmy Choo Anouks pumps.
> 
> These are very similar to the Christian Louboutin Pigalle but the toe is a bit pointer and the heel is thinner. I find these a bit more comfy than the Pigalles.
> 
> Starting with the back left: Black Patent, Chilli (Red) Patent & Klein (Blue) Patent
> 
> Front from left: Nude Suede, Maya Blush Patent & Citrine Patent



I love the ones with the bow and the citrine patent ones!


----------



## fumi

I just love all your JC Anouks!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is my ever growing collection of Jimmy Choo Anouks pumps.
> 
> These are very similar to the Christian Louboutin Pigalle but the toe is a bit pointer and the heel is thinner. I find these a bit more comfy than the Pigalles.
> 
> Starting with the back left: Black Patent, Chilli (Red) Patent & Klein (Blue) Patent
> 
> Front from left: Nude Suede, Maya Blush Patent & Citrine Patent



Love the citrine, very unusual colour and also the suede ones.


----------



## stilly

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> I love the ones with the bow and the citrine patent ones!



Thanks so much *ShopaholicPiggy*!!!
I'll post so mod pics of Maya Bow Pumps this weekend.
I love the cute little bows!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I just love all your JC Anouks!



Thanks so much *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the citrine, very unusual colour and also the suede ones.



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
The Citrine Anouks are new and are actually a spring '13 shoe.
They were a pre-order from Saks that came in early.
I probably won't wear them until spring if I can contain myself...


----------



## LavenderIce

I am so happy you started this thread *stilly*!  I admire your fearlessness when it comes to the non-platform 120mm styles.  The Casadei Blade boots are fierce!  You have a fabulous Anouck family.  And you wear them all like they were made for you.

Do you have a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB 115?  I would love to see them on you!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
> The Citrine Anouks are new and are actually a spring '13 shoe.
> They were a pre-order from Saks that came in early.
> I probably won't wear them until spring if I can contain myself...



Oh come on Stilly I don't beleive that - in the middle of winter we could all do with a splash of colour!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I am so happy you started this thread *stilly*!  I admire your fearlessness when it comes to the non-platform 120mm styles.  The Casadei Blade boots are fierce!  You have a fabulous Anouck family.  And you wear them all like they were made for you.
> 
> Do you have a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB 115?  I would love to see them on you!



Thanks *Lav*!!!

No I've seen the Manolo BB 115's but I haven't bought a pair yet.
Mostly I see the 100mm version. I've really only seen the 115's on some of the celebs.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh come on Stilly I don't beleive that - in the middle of winter we could all do with a splash of colour!



So true!!! I don't think I can hold out not wearing them for another 3+ months anyway...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LOVE the Casadei blade boots!!! I've been eyeing them for a while now, but haven't pulled the trigger.... 

Keep up the pix Stilly! Love your non-CL collection so far


----------



## stilly

Here are some pics of my new Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps that wore with a Taylor polka dot dress and cardi...


----------



## stilly

More of my Jimmy Choo Black Patent Anouks.
These are pretty comfy for high heel pumps so I find myself weraing them more and more...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> More of my Jimmy Choo Black Patent Anouks.
> These are pretty comfy for high heel pumps so I find myself weraing them more and more...



Very classy.


----------



## boobielips

hi Stilly,

I also love your anouks.
which are more comftable to walk in a day long: pigalle or anouk?


----------



## katelovesshoes

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my new Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps that wore with a Taylor polka dot dress and cardi...



Hi Stilly!
Your outfit is very pretty and the Maya complements it perfectly  I was just wondering as you say that they are similar to the Pigalle do you take the same size in them? I'm a 38 in pigalle 120 so would you recommend the same for the Maya or are these more TTS?

Thanks! I love your amazing shoe collection (especially the piggies!)


----------



## am2022

Lovely mod pics !!! Funny as I was going to say finally owners of the anouks and when
I
Opened
The thread it was choo anouks and I thought it was the wang anouk that I'm jonesoning for ... Lol


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> hi Stilly,
> 
> I also love your anouks.
> which are more comftable to walk in a day long: pigalle or anouk?



Thanks *boobielips*!!!
The Anouks are definitely more comfy than the Pigalles but neither are really that comfortable if you have to stand or walk a lot during the day.


----------



## stilly

katelovesshoes said:


> Hi Stilly!
> Your outfit is very pretty and the Maya complements it perfectly  I was just wondering as you say that they are similar to the Pigalle do you take the same size in them? I'm a 38 in pigalle 120 so would you recommend the same for the Maya or are these more TTS?
> 
> Thanks! I love your amazing shoe collection (especially the piggies!)




Thanks so much *kate*!!!

I got the Maya's in the same size as my Pigalle 120's but they definitely run small and I should have gone at least a half size bigger. I would recommend a size 38.5.


----------



## stilly

amacasa said:


> Lovely mod pics !!! Funny as I was going to say finally owners of the anouks and when
> I
> Opened
> The thread it was choo anouks and I thought it was the wang anouk that I'm jonesoning for ... Lol



Thanks so much *amacasa*!!!
The JC Anouks are really beautiful shoes and a classic style.


----------



## stilly

Here is my growing collection of Casadei Blade Pumps.


----------



## stilly

Close-ups of my new Ecru Casadei Blade Pumps. I love the black trim and heel on these...


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, your non-CL collection is every bit as impressive! I'm in love with the Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps. OMG! They are now on my "want list"!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is my growing collection of Casadei Blade Pumps.



OMG you've done it again - love love love- jealous and even more jealous!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Here is my growing collection of Casadei Blade Pumps.



What an awesome collection  What's it like walking in the Blade pumps in comparison with the Pigalle 120?


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your non-CL collection is every bit as impressive! I'm in love with the Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps. OMG! They are now on my "want list"!





Kayapo97 said:


> OMG you've done it again - love love love- jealous and even more jealous!



Thanks *Debbi *& *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> What an awesome collection  What's it like walking in the Blade pumps in comparison with the Pigalle 120?



Thanks *fumi*!!!

The Casadei Blades are actually a little easier to walk in than Pigalle 120s. They're not as low cut and the leather is a bit softer making them more comfy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another great round of updates!  

The metal heel to a classic closed toe pump gives it an edge.  I enjoyed your Blade family.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Another great round of updates!
> 
> The metal heel to a classic closed toe pump gives it an edge.  I enjoyed your Blade family.  Thank you for sharing.



Thanks *LavenderIce*!!!
More to come!!!


----------



## mark868

Thanks for sharing Stilly. You have the same taste in shoes than me. Fantastic collection.


----------



## boobielips

hey Stilly,

wow what a great collection of "blades"...
but what are these extremely sexy looking light blue pumps in the backround?


----------



## stilly

mark868 said:


> Thanks for sharing Stilly. You have the same taste in shoes than me. Fantastic collection.



Thanks so much *mark*!!!


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> hey Stilly,
> 
> wow what a great collection of "blades"...
> but what are these extremely sexy looking light blue pumps in the backround?



Thanks *boobielips*!!!
In the background is my collection of 150mm heels including the light blue pumps. I'll post some pics from that collection soon. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## stilly

My Burberry Boots from a snowy weekend...


----------



## stilly

My Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Burberry Boots from a snowy weekend...



Stilly, I love these boots! Are they comfy?




stilly said:


> My Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks...



Stunning!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks...



Love them!


----------



## aliensurfer

I'm a sucker for beautiful women in boots and you have a killer collection stilly!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## legaldiva

Such a ladylike collection!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I love these boots! Are they comfy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!



Thanks *Debbi*!!!

The Burberry boots are fairly comfy but the leather is pretty stiff...especially for Burberry and given the price. I picked them up last year on sale from Zappos Couture website.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love them!





aliensurfer said:


> I'm a sucker for beautiful women in boots and you have a killer collection stilly!  Thanks for sharing!





legaldiva said:


> Such a ladylike collection!



Thanks so much *Kayapo, aliensurfer *& *legaldiva*!!!


----------



## stilly

I've posted  a few pics of my 150mm heels on my CL thread but here are some pics of my whole 150mm heel collection. I bought these from both Italian Heels and Elite Heels over the past few years. They're tough to wear but I still love the look...


----------



## stilly

I broke down and wore my Red 150mm heels last weekend after some urging by my DBF. I wore them for a quick dinner and movie and my feet were killing me at the end of night. They certainly draw a fair amount of attention from onlookers when I wear them out...


----------



## crystalhowlett

I bow down to u! 

Girl u rock these 150's I can do 100 and call it a night ha!!  They r so fetish'ing. Drool drool. ( not in a perv way). Very impressed. I love all your pairs.


----------



## DebbiNC

I'm bowing down with Crystal! I can do 100s with ease...have done 120s and hated myself after about 2 hours but never 150s!

Go Stilly!


----------



## LavenderIce

Your 150mm collection is spectacular!  You wear them well.


----------



## stilly

crystalhowlett said:


> I bow down to u!
> 
> Girl u rock these 150's I can do 100 and call it a night ha!!  They r so fetish'ing. Drool drool. ( not in a perv way). Very impressed. I love all your pairs.





DebbiNC said:


> I'm bowing down with Crystal! I can do 100s with ease...have done 120s and hated myself after about 2 hours but never 150s!
> 
> Go Stilly!





LavenderIce said:


> Your 150mm collection is spectacular!  You wear them well.



Thanks *crystal, Debbi *& *Lav*!!!
I love the look but they're certainly a challenge to wear...


----------



## stilly

More of my Ecru Casadei Blades from last weekend...


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid 150s from last weekend. I wore these to dinner and then took a quick walk around the grocery store on the way back in them to just pick up a few quick things...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow! I'd never be able to walk in those 150s!!!


----------



## giggles00

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow! I'd never be able to walk in those 150s!!!



I have a collection of 6" heels like Stilly, and there was distinct pain in the ankle joint.  Even though I was used to 5" heels (i'm a real expert).  After a while, the pain went away, since the body adapted to it.

I have ItalianHeels 5", but not the 6".  I don't like the long toe, prefer the short toe (Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, etc)  I rock the Ernest (made in France) 6", see attachments.  It looks less of a fetish shoe than the ItalianHeels 6"


I keep hearing complaints about the Pigalle 120, since they aren't used to them.. LOL, it's just takes practice/use to adapt.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 150s from last weekend. I wore these to dinner and then took a quick walk around the grocery store on the way back in them to just pick up a few quick things...



6" heels in that very mini skirt?  With your DBF in tow (bodyguard)?

You need to give us the details (funny stories), do you get wolf whistled a lot?  Other people don't care.  I remember seeing a gal all dressed up in 5" heels walking outside a grocery store, and the 2 grocery workers whistled at her and shouted "foxy!".  haha, I still have a visual memory of that.

I used to do this (psychological rush), since I had a friend who rocked 5" red pumps with a party dress..as an office outfit.  I got tired (and even scared) of the attention, and quit doing this..during the day.  At night, I can go risque.

I was at a high end boutique, and the owner sat me down.  Told me I looked like a "hooker" (5" red heels with knee length white pleated skirt..not even mini!).  It all depends on the viewer.  My manicurist told me the opposite:

"so what, you have a right to your artistic expression..that's their problem"

Live..and LET LIVE!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 150s from last weekend. I wore these to dinner and then took a quick walk around the grocery store on the way back in them to just pick up a few quick things...



This is such an awesome pic!

BTW, I have the same leggy look.  It fuels my 5" heel passion.  I can't put it into words, it's just pure emotion.  I can't control it.  It's like an addiction.

Betty Grable told an interviewer it was her legs that made her career, that famous 3/4 shot in heels and swimsuit.

I think you need to be discovered.  Like how XXX was spotted in a Hollywood restaurant and made into a star.  I have a friend who became a well known bikini model (in all the calendars), who was discovered as a grocery checker!

You need to start a Youtube channel, I bet it goes viral!  Tons of hits, potential $$ maker.  No more budget issues for your high heel passion.

There was a German gal who did this (great legs and 5" heels), driving traffic to her website..built a fanbase.  Her videos followed her around town, never showed her face.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I broke down and wore my Red 150mm heels last weekend after some urging by my DBF. I wore them for a quick dinner and movie and my feet were killing me at the end of night. They certainly draw a fair amount of attention from onlookers when I wear them out...



5" heels are red carpet "special events", like the celebs do.  Wear'em 50 yards, that's IT.  Goto Plan B comfy shoes, many office women are seen in jogging shoes outside the office.  I carry Mary Jane (by Aerosole) to rest my feet, then go back to 5" heels when I "need to impress".

I also have a Plan C, I have outdoor (for concrete jungle) pumps.  I never wear my Pigalle 120 (or any other $500 plus shoe) on concrete, it wears out the heel taps & even front soles (eventually putting a hole in them).


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I broke down and wore my Red 150mm heels last weekend after some urging by my DBF. I wore them for a quick dinner and movie and my feet were killing me at the end of night. They certainly draw a fair amount of attention from onlookers when I wear them out...



Super pic.. I love Ruby Red!

Add this color to my want list.  I simply don't have a good red in my current preferred 5" (Pigalle 120, Love Me 120)

I used to rock the short skirt and 5" heels in my younger days, now you're lighting the old fire inside me!!  I was also into long nails, either red or fuchsia.


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 150s from last weekend. I wore these to dinner and then took a quick walk around the grocery store on the way back in them to just pick up a few quick things...



WOW I LOVE them!
You should wear them all time  but they look very painful?
Just perfect, this ultra-high-heel-look!

I also like the light blue ones and the pumps with the little bow


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 150s from last weekend. I wore these to dinner and then took a quick walk around the grocery store on the way back in them to just pick up a few quick things...



I have similar outfits (flare out mini skirts), and will even go micro mini skirt

This is your next look, ala JLO w/Casadei Blade


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> 5" heels are red carpet "special events", like the celebs do.  Wear'em 50 yards, that's IT.  Goto Plan B comfy shoes, many office women are seen in jogging shoes outside the office.  I carry Mary Jane (by Aerosole) to rest my feet, then go back to 5" heels when I "need to impress".
> 
> I also have a Plan C, I have outdoor (for concrete jungle) pumps.  I never wear my Pigalle 120 (or any other $500 plus shoe) on concrete, it wears out the heel taps & even front soles (eventually putting a hole in them).





giggles00 said:


> Super pic.. I love Ruby Red!
> 
> Add this color to my want list.  I simply don't have a good red in my current preferred 5" (Pigalle 120, Love Me 120)
> 
> I used to rock the short skirt and 5" heels in my younger days, now you're lighting the old fire inside me!!  I was also into long nails, either red or fuchsia.





giggles00 said:


> I have a collection of 6" heels like Stilly, and there was distinct pain in the ankle joint.  Even though I was used to 5" heels (i'm a real expert).  After a while, the pain went away, since the body adapted to it.
> 
> I have ItalianHeels 5", but not the 6".  I don't like the long toe, prefer the short toe (Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, etc)  I rock the Ernest (made in France) 6", see attachments.  It looks less of a fetish shoe than the ItalianHeels 6"
> 
> 
> I keep hearing complaints about the Pigalle 120, since they aren't used to them.. LOL, it's just takes practice/use to adapt.



Thanks *gigs*!!!

A few years ago I used to wear these 150mm heels almost every weekend to go out. That's why I probably have 10 pairs or so now. I then caught the bug for Louboutins and they've been my obsession for the last few years.

Occasionally though I'll dig out these out super high heels and wear them out for a change of pace. My DBF loves them (the higher the heel the better in his book) so I try to keep him happy...


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow! I'd never be able to walk in those 150s!!!





boobielips said:


> WOW I LOVE them!
> You should wear them all time  but they look very painful?
> Just perfect, this ultra-high-heel-look!
> 
> I also like the light blue ones and the pumps with the little bow



Thanks *CEC* & *boobielips*!!!

Yes these are a little painful to wear but I love the look of the super high heel.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I have similar outfits (flare out mini skirts), and will even go micro mini skirt
> 
> This is your next look, ala JLO w/Casadei Blade



Thanks *gigs*!!!

This pic of JLo lead me to find the Ecru Casadei Blades.
I love this look on her. I might try to pull it off...


----------



## stilly

Rosa Black Stiletto Slingbacks from last weekend...


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid 170mm Pumps

My dbf wanted me to wear these last weekend.
They're actually easier to walk in than stand in for any length of time.
I decided to wear them just for a very quick trip to the bank on Saturday.
They were certainly interesting while I waited in line...


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly

Those heels look amazing.  No wonder you got some admiring glances in the queue at the Bank  . 

Have you had them long?  Guess not often worn?

John


----------



## MrLacroix

stilly said:


> Here is my growing collection of Casadei Blade Pumps.


Hi! 

How do the shoes fit if you don't mind my asking. I'm thinking of  ordering them online but I'm quite uncertain about Casadei sizing. I'm a  tts 38 but sometimes I wear 37,5 in Dior and Prada for example. And would you say that Casadei blade sizing is equivalent to Louboutin Pigalle (i.e. 37,5 = 7,5).

I hope you could reply asap. 

Thank You in advance!


----------



## Ilgin

stilly said:


> Here is my ever growing collection of Jimmy Choo Anouks pumps.
> 
> These are very similar to the Christian Louboutin Pigalle but the toe is a bit pointer and the heel is thinner. I find these a bit more comfy than the Pigalles.
> 
> Starting with the back left: Black Patent, Chilli (Red) Patent & Klein (Blue) Patent
> 
> Front from left: Nude Suede, Maya Blush Patent & Citrine Patent



love your Jimmy Choo collection!!


----------



## stilly

Ilgin said:


> love your Jimmy Choo collection!!


 
Thanks so much *Ilgin*!!!
I actually just picked up a pair of Pink Anouks.


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Ilgin*!!!
> I actually just picked up a pair of Pink Anouks.



Can't wait to see your pink anouks


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love your growing collection!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 170mm Pumps
> 
> My dbf wanted me to wear these last weekend.
> They're actually easier to walk in than stand in for any length of time.
> I decided to wear them just for a very quick trip to the bank on Saturday.
> They were certainly interesting while I waited in line...


 
WOW Stilly 170's  god they look high but just so amazzing on you, these make me want a pair just to see if i can wear a pair that high lol.

Stilly i see there is a gap at your heel in these ! do they slip at the heel like that ? or because of the high and the heel cup angle do they hold on ok ?, i have a lace up 150mm oxford style court and find them ok because of lace ajustment over my insteps that helps .

I love your high stilettos i would love to draw atention in a pair like you did lol  big hugs Sharon.


----------



## stilly

MrLacroix said:


> Hi!
> 
> How do the shoes fit if you don't mind my asking. I'm thinking of ordering them online but I'm quite uncertain about Casadei sizing. I'm a tts 38 but sometimes I wear 37,5 in Dior and Prada for example. And would you say that Casadei blade sizing is equivalent to Louboutin Pigalle (i.e. 37,5 = 7,5).
> 
> I hope you could reply asap.
> 
> Thank You in advance!


 
Sorry I didn't get back to you. I've been out of town for work.
The Casadei Blades run little small. If you take a 37.5 in a Pigalle 120 I would recommend a 38 or US 8.


----------



## stilly

My newest Jimmy Choo Blush Pink Anouks. I bought these in Italy. I've never seen this color in the US. These are actually really comfy for a 125mm heel.


----------



## Nico_79

Wow, what a gorgeous collection of shoes you have! I must say I'm impressed with your ability to walk in the 150mm shoes, they are stunning. 

Please give me lessons on how to balance myself in high heels?!  I'm always so envious of the ladies that can do so effortlessly.


----------



## stilly

Nico_79 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous collection of shoes you have! I must say I'm impressed with your ability to walk in the 150mm shoes, they are stunning.
> 
> Please give me lessons on how to balance myself in high heels?!  I'm always so envious of the ladies that can do so effortlessly.


 
Thanks so much *Nico*!!!
Its certainly taken lots of practice to wear some of these heels and still can't say I'm an expert in wearing all of them yet...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Ankle Strap 150mm Sandals...
These have a super thin metal heel but they're not actually that hard to walk in...


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly

You look amazing in the sandals.  Thank you for posting

Guess they are not ones for a lot of walking/standing!

John


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 170mm Pumps
> 
> My dbf wanted me to wear these last weekend.
> They're actually easier to walk in than stand in for any length of time.
> I decided to wear them just for a very quick trip to the bank on Saturday.
> They were certainly interesting while I waited in line...



Wowwwza! You look amazing!


----------



## stilly

stilly said:


> My new Black Ankle Strap 150mm Sandals...
> These have a super thin metal heel but they're not actually that hard to walk in...


 


baldjohn said:


> Stilly
> 
> You look amazing in the sandals. Thank you for posting
> 
> Guess they are not ones for a lot of walking/standing!
> 
> John


 


ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Wowwwza! You look amazing!


 

Thanks so much *John & ShopaholicPiggy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ivory 150mm Pumps from Italian Heels...


----------



## boobielips

Incredible pumps! You' re looking gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Ankle Strap 150mm Sandals...
> These have a super thin metal heel but they're not actually that hard to walk in...



Those are really tall. How tall are those?


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Stilly, how do you size in JC Anouk compared to your CL Pigalles? I usually wear 35.5 or 36 in Pigalle, but 36.5 in JC. There are a few Anouks on sale and I want to grab a pair!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really tall. How tall are those?


 
They're 150mm heels *Lav*. Same as many of my CL's but without the platform.


----------



## stilly

mishybelle said:


> Hi Stilly, how do you size in JC Anouk compared to your CL Pigalles? I usually wear 35.5 or 36 in Pigalle, but 36.5 in JC. There are a few Anouks on sale and I want to grab a pair!


 
Hi mishybelle!
The Anouks fit fairly true to size. I'd stick with the 36.5.


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> Incredible pumps! You' re looking gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *boobielips*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last weekend, 150mm Black Patent Peep Toes for a little shopping trip in the afternoon...


----------



## stilly

And then Black Patent 175mm Mules out to dinner...


----------



## boobielips

I'm speachless!!! Just WOW!


----------



## donnatamta

WOW Love your JC and Casadei Blade collection. I'm planning on getting Casadei Blade pumps and not sure about the size. I'm 7.5-8, which size do you think i should get? I found couple 38.5 on sale, do you think it will be too big? Thank you


----------



## stilly

donnatamta said:


> WOW Love your JC and Casadei Blade collection. I'm planning on getting Casadei Blade pumps and not sure about the size. I'm 7.5-8, which size do you think i should get? I found couple 38.5 on sale, do you think it will be too big? Thank you


 
Thanks *donnatamta*!!!
Sorry for the late response but I went one size up on my Casadei Blades.
They tend to run a little small.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> And then Black Patent 175mm Mules out to dinner...



Those look super hard to walk in. How long did you last in those heels for?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look super hard to walk in. How long did you last in those heels for?


 
I wore them out for the night...maybe 3 hours with dinner and a movie. Standing in line at the movies was a little challenging though. My ankles started to wobble a bit...


----------



## stilly

My new Nando Muzi Ivory Patent Slingback Stiletto Sandals. I wore these for about 6 hours to an outdoor Art and Music Festival on Friday night. They started to get a little uncomfortable after standing for hours so I landed up putting on my CL Pigalles which were comfy by comparison...


----------



## stilly

My new Casadei Blade Sandals...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore them out for the night...maybe 3 hours with dinner and a movie. Standing in line at the movies was a little challenging though. My ankles started to wobble a bit...



I wish I can wear heels like that. 160mm is the tallest heel I can last for now.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Nando Muzi Ivory Patent Slingback Stiletto Sandals. I wore these for about 6 hours to an outdoor Art and Music Festival on Friday night. They started to get a little uncomfortable after standing for hours so I landed up putting on my CL Pigalles which were comfy by comparison...



wow those really are pin heels, how high are they?
How very Stilly - love the concept of going down to just Pigalles (120s I assume) when the others got uncomfortable - for most of us it would be putting on a pair of flats!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Casadei Blade Sandals...



Love the blades - I couldn't manage those thin straps these days no matter how beautiful they look.


----------



## DebbiNC

Love both pairs of sandals, Stilly! Very pretty!!


----------



## bunni is cute

stilly said:


> My new Nando Muzi Ivory Patent Slingback Stiletto Sandals. I wore these for about 6 hours to an outdoor Art and Music Festival on Friday night. They started to get a little uncomfortable after standing for hours so I landed up putting on my CL Pigalles which were comfy by comparison...



I really love your outfit here and nice legs!


----------



## Fifilover

stilly said:


> My new Casadei Blade Sandals...


 

I am new here and I am already officially in love with you and your shoe collection. 

Thank you for all the great pics.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I wish I can wear heels like that. 160mm is the tallest heel I can last for now.


 
Thanks Lav!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> wow those really are pin heels, how high are they?
> How very Stilly - love the concept of going down to just Pigalles (120s I assume) when the others got uncomfortable - for most of us it would be putting on a pair of flats!


 
The pin heel sandals are 120mm. Even though the heel is thin, they're not that tough to wear.

It just have to wear heels...even if they're my backup Pigalles!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the blades - I couldn't manage those thin straps these days no matter how beautiful they look.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Love both pairs of sandals, Stilly! Very pretty!!


 


bunni is cute said:


> I really love your outfit here and nice legs!


 


Fifilover said:


> I am new here and I am already officially in love with you and your shoe collection.
> 
> Thank you for all the great pics.


 
Thanks so much *Kayapo, Debbi, bunni* & *Fifilover*!!!


----------



## stilly

My newest White Casadei Blades. I love the funky green heel on these...its so unique!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> From last weekend, 150mm Black Patent Peep Toes for a little shopping trip in the afternoon...



What a gorgeous outfit!  I also love the white and black ensemble, black heels with white blouse.  The white highlights in your skirt (bottom lace) is wonderful!

I will try to find such a skirt.  Can you give me a referral (where can I get such a skirt)

I DO have an all-white lack pleated skirt (with slip/liner), which is similar.

I can see a pattern in your style, "exceptionally high heels" with mini-skirt.  I will imitate! ("imitation is greatest form of flattery")  

Lately, I've been going with long skirt (way below the knee), then "pull it off" to go mini-skirt!  I like the exposure (late in the day at the office), nice contrast .. as I leave work.  Gets all sorts of looks.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Nico*!!!
> Its certainly taken lots of practice to wear some of these heels and still can't say I'm an expert in wearing all of them yet...



I've just "discovered" a new way of walking in high-heels.

Relax your ankle, let the heels "wiggle" when you walk.  It will lessen the "stress load", less pain to ankles.  Swing your arms like a pendulum, also.  Basically, the whole package needs "swing".  Do it subtle-ly, its a real "foxy" look/attitude.  I used to "hold back", but now I'm "letting it all hang out".  "Closet bit*h" is becoming "super bit*h"!

Thanks Stilly for your "daring outfits", you are a real pathfinder!  I LOVE the way you goto grocery and bank, to "get a rise" from the public.  LOVE your playful wink 

 Is it men or women who respond, and what is the response?  My friend Stella (real-estate agent who goes to work in 5" red pumps with white party dress), gets flak from her female co-workers.  To which she says

"the HECK with what they say!"

Deep down, they want to do the same, but are too "chicken" to do it themselves.

I use to rock my black-leather tube mini-skirt with my Bus Palladium 5.25" pumps, on a daily basis.  Whew!  I like the way it looks and feels, but I also got some unwanted attention from "creepy men".  Never had a problem with women, acceptance and even encouragement!

I also have 150mm (6") heels, but I usually don' wear them in Public, for fear of being perceived as a "whore".  A female boutique owner (upscale San Marino, conservative) pulled me aside and told me

"you look like a hooker"

Another female boutique owner in La Jolla objected to my 5" heel worn with suit-jacket (as a mini dress), saying "that's so RISQUE!".  I mentioned Las Vegas, then she said "Well, that's Vegas!"  OTOH, another female La Jolla boutique owner had no problem with my leggy outfits worn with 5" heels,  she was really open-minded.

The above just demonstrates, that Perception depends on the environment/people/culture.

Wow Stilly, you really are "out there".  I should introduce you to my friend Stella, you have the same mind-set.  "Damn the consequences", 

"I'm rocking my outfits..love me or hate me, I'm livin' life LARGE"

Rock on, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> What a gorgeous outfit!  I also love the white and black ensemble, black heels with white blouse.  The white highlights in your skirt (bottom lace) is wonderful!
> 
> I will try to find such a skirt.  Can you give me a referral (where can I get such a skirt)
> 
> I DO have an all-white lack pleated skirt (with slip/liner), which is similar.
> 
> I can see a pattern in your style, "exceptionally high heels" with mini-skirt.  I will imitate! ("imitation is greatest form of flattery")
> 
> Lately, I've been going with long skirt (way below the knee), then "pull it off" to go mini-skirt!  I like the exposure (late in the day at the office), nice contrast .. as I leave work.  Gets all sorts of looks.


 
Thanks *gigs*!

The skirt is from Ya Los Angeles but I bought it off of flash sale on HauteLook.com.
I have a bunch of pleated all white skirts but I can't say I've worn any of them lately.
Maybe I should dig them out...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I've just "discovered" a new way of walking in high-heels.
> 
> Relax your ankle, let the heels "wiggle" when you walk.  It will lessen the "stress load", less pain to ankles.  Swing your arms like a pendulum, also.  Basically, the whole package needs "swing".  Do it subtle-ly, its a real "foxy" look/attitude.  I used to "hold back", but now I'm "letting it all hang out".  "Closet bit*h" is becoming "super bit*h"!
> 
> Thanks Stilly for your "daring outfits", you are a real pathfinder!  I LOVE the way you goto grocery and bank, to "get a rise" from the public.  LOVE your playful wink
> 
> Is it men or women who respond, and what is the response?  My friend Stella (real-estate agent who goes to work in 5" red pumps with white party dress), gets flak from her female co-workers.  To which she says
> 
> "the HECK with what they say!"
> 
> Deep down, they want to do the same, but are too "chicken" to do it themselves.
> 
> I use to rock my black-leather tube mini-skirt with my Bus Palladium 5.25" pumps, on a daily basis.  Whew!  I like the way it looks and feels, but I also got some unwanted attention from "creepy men".  Never had a problem with women, acceptance and even encouragement!
> 
> I also have 150mm (6") heels, but I usually don' wear them in Public, for fear of being perceived as a "whore".  A female boutique owner (upscale San Marino, conservative) pulled me aside and told me
> 
> "you look like a hooker"
> 
> Another female boutique owner in La Jolla objected to my 5" heel worn with suit-jacket (as a mini dress), saying "that's so RISQUE!".  I mentioned Las Vegas, then she said "Well, that's Vegas!"  OTOH, another female La Jolla boutique owner had no problem with my leggy outfits worn with 5" heels,  she was really open-minded.
> 
> The above just demonstrates, that Perception depends on the environment/people/culture.
> 
> Wow Stilly, you really are "out there".  I should introduce you to my friend Stella, you have the same mind-set.  "Damn the consequences",
> 
> "I'm rocking my outfits..love me or hate me, I'm livin' life LARGE"
> 
> Rock on, Stilly!


 
Thanks so much *gigs*!!!

I only wear the 150mm+ heels out on the weekends to dinner, movies, etc.
My feet and ankles really can't bear them for that long.

I get many more compliments on my heels and outfits than criticisms so I just try to tune out anything bad. I wear them mostly for me anyway...there will always be critics.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My newest White Casadei Blades. I love the funky green heel on these...its so unique!!!



Very cute!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute!


 
Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

giggles00 said:


> I've just "discovered" a new way of walking in high-heels.
> 
> Relax your ankle, let the heels "wiggle" when you walk.  It will lessen the "stress load", less pain to ankles.  Swing your arms like a pendulum, also.  Basically, the whole package needs "swing".  Do it subtle-ly, its a real "foxy" look/attitude.  I used to "hold back", but now I'm "letting it all hang out".  "Closet bit*h" is becoming "super bit*h"!
> 
> Thanks Stilly for your "daring outfits", you are a real pathfinder!  I LOVE the way you goto grocery and bank, to "get a rise" from the public.  LOVE your playful wink
> 
> Is it men or women who respond, and what is the response?  My friend Stella (real-estate agent who goes to work in 5" red pumps with white party dress), gets flak from her female co-workers.  To which she says
> 
> "the HECK with what they say!"
> 
> Deep down, they want to do the same, but are too "chicken" to do it themselves.
> 
> I use to rock my black-leather tube mini-skirt with my Bus Palladium 5.25" pumps, on a daily basis.  Whew!  I like the way it looks and feels, but I also got some unwanted attention from "creepy men".  Never had a problem with women, acceptance and even encouragement!
> 
> I also have 150mm (6") heels, but I usually don' wear them in Public, for fear of being perceived as a "whore".  A female boutique owner (upscale San Marino, conservative) pulled me aside and told me
> 
> "you look like a hooker"
> 
> Another female boutique owner in La Jolla objected to my 5" heel worn with suit-jacket (as a mini dress), saying "that's so RISQUE!".  I mentioned Las Vegas, then she said "Well, that's Vegas!"  OTOH, another female La Jolla boutique owner had no problem with my leggy outfits worn with 5" heels,  she was really open-minded.
> 
> The above just demonstrates, that Perception depends on the environment/people/culture.
> 
> Wow Stilly, you really are "out there".  I should introduce you to my friend Stella, you have the same mind-set.  "Damn the consequences",
> 
> "I'm rocking my outfits..love me or hate me, I'm livin' life LARGE"
> 
> Rock on, Stilly!



That is such BS!!! Wear what you want!!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My newest White Casadei Blades. I love the funky green heel on these...its so unique!!!



Very nice, any other blades on the list to acquire then?


----------



## giggles00

thehighheelsgir said:


> That is such BS!!! Wear what you want!!!!!



"Context"

I could get into trouble (and I have in the past).  On Rodeo Drive I walked in to this one shop in 5" heels, VERY mini-dress..frankly I looked like a hooker.  They called the Police on me!  Cops showed up.  At another store, the Manager asked me to leave since I was causing a "distraction".

It's private property, so they have a right to exclude people or deny service.  These days, I've "calmed down", I tend to wear long skirts (below the knee).  But at end of day, I will fling it off in favor of shorter skirt (ala Stilly)

One of these days, I should try a "onesie" with 5" heels!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

giggles00 said:


> "Context"
> 
> I could get into trouble (and I have in the past).  On Rodeo Drive I walked in to this one shop in 5" heels, VERY mini-dress..frankly I looked like a hooker.  They called the Police on me!  Cops showed up.  At another store, the Manager asked me to leave since I was causing a "distraction".
> 
> It's private property, so they have a right to exclude people or deny service.  These days, I've "calmed down", I tend to wear long skirts (below the knee).  But at end of day, I will fling it off in favor of shorter skirt (ala Stilly)
> 
> One of these days, I should try a "onesie" with 5" heels!



OMG they called the cops on you?!!!!!!!!! In a way thats hilarious but then in the other its totally not!!!1


----------



## giggles00

thehighheelsgir said:


> OMG they called the cops on you?!!!!!!!!! In a way thats hilarious but then in the other its totally not!!!1



The store manager = bad, they could have handled it a lot better.  Just ask me to leave (like the other one did).  Funny thing, the cop actually complemented me on my looks!

I was at a grocery store, where a gal in mini-dress and 5" heels walks to her Corvette.  The grocery worked whistles at her!  I thought that was pretty unprofessional..  My friend Stella (real-estate agent who goes to work in 5" heels and party dress), tells me she gets whistled at by construction workers.

I used to get "stressed out" by this unwanted attention.  These days, I just "Take it in and enjoy it".  I think this is Stilly's modus-operands -- a form of entertainment!

BTW, I saw this on the news years ago. Tthere was an incident in a ladies room, some female body-builder (on steroids, bulked up muscles, facial hair, etc) got the Cops called on her!  Someone thought a man was intruding. There was a struggle and fight..LOL.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> My newest White Casadei Blades. I love the funky green heel on these...its so unique!!!



Love those green accents on the blade..


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice, any other blades on the list to acquire then?


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!
I like the Blades with the little ankle straps but I think I wait to see if they go on sale...


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> Love those green accents on the blade..


 
Thanks so much *NeonLights*!!!


----------



## stilly

Alexandre Birman Black Patent Peep Toes...I've been wearing these to work quite a lately...


----------



## stilly

Casadei heels with jeans hanging out at home this past weekend. These are really comfy heels.


----------



## stilly

I wore these 165mm Ankle Strap Sandals out to dinner last weekend. They're OK to walk in but making a quick stop at the grocery store on the way back from dinner my dbf almost had to hold me up in the checkout line as standing in these for any period of time is quite a challenge...


----------



## NeonLights

They look like hard work Stilly! BUT damn hot!!!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> They look like hard work Stilly! BUT damn hot!!!


 
Thanks *Neon*!!!
They are real work to walk in but I love the look!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Barbara Bui Ankle Strap Heels...


----------



## stilly

My Navy Ankle Strap Sandals with a Navy Blue Dress...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Barbara Bui Ankle Strap Heels...



Oh I like those Stilly, very unusual heel design.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh I like those Stilly, very unusual heel design.



Took the words right out of my mouth.. Great heel!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh I like those Stilly, very unusual heel design.


 


NeonLights said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.. Great heel!


 
Thanks *Kayapo* & *Neon*!!!
I got them on sale a few months ago from ShoeScribe.com.


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Casadei Blades


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Patent Courtney Crawford Slingback Sandals. I love the look of these but they're very narrow and they really squish my toes. I could only wear them for about 3 hours and my feet were killing me afterward...


----------



## livefire

Hi Stilly,

I am new here and hope that you don't mind me posting as a guy.  I joined this site so I can get ideas for things I like to see my wife wear.  I like a classy, well dressed, and clean looking style, but also for my wife to wear high heels or high heel boots as I think it looks very feminine.  I don't know if it is bad for me to think of defining a woman visually in this way as I find the look attractive, but for me, for someone, I just naturally associate a woman wearing high heels.  As I go through various threads, I came across yours today. I haven't had a chance to look through all the pages, but I do like your style.  I believe my wife may wear like 4" or maybe up to 4 1/2" heels, but I have never seen her wear taller than that.  

I saw your jeans and black leather pumps pictures.  It is a very nice look.  My wife will sometimes wear it sometimes, but not too often. Is there a way for me to interest my wife to dressing more casual in jeans and high heel pumps like you do over the weekend?  We do have smaller kids, so I am wondering if she may feel it isn't practical to her? 

Again, thank you for allowing me to post and ask the questions, and hope that you didn't mind as I am a guy.  I am just trying to find things that look nice for my wife that I think or could see her wearing, and find that the pictures posted or the ideas mentioned really help me see it together of how she could look in it too.

I will take a look through the rest of this thread and will let you know any thoughts or comments.  I think you have a very classy style and wear it all very well.

Have a Blessed Day,
LF.




stilly said:


> Casadei heels with jeans hanging out at home this past weekend. These are really comfy heels.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Patent Courtney Crawford Slingback Sandals. I love the look of these but they're very narrow and they really squish my toes. I could only wear them for about 3 hours and my feet were killing me afterward...



Only the super hot pairs are hard work Stilly!


----------



## stilly

livefire said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> I am new here and hope that you don't mind me posting as a guy.  I joined this site so I can get ideas for things I like to see my wife wear.  I like a classy, well dressed, and clean looking style, but also for my wife to wear high heels or high heel boots as I think it looks very feminine.  I don't know if it is bad for me to think of defining a woman visually in this way as I find the look attractive, but for me, for someone, I just naturally associate a woman wearing high heels.  As I go through various threads, I came across yours today. I haven't had a chance to look through all the pages, but I do like your style.  I believe my wife may wear like 4" or maybe up to 4 1/2" heels, but I have never seen her wear taller than that.
> 
> I saw your jeans and black leather pumps pictures.  It is a very nice look.  My wife will sometimes wear it sometimes, but not too often. Is there a way for me to interest my wife to dressing more casual in jeans and high heel pumps like you do over the weekend?  We do have smaller kids, so I am wondering if she may feel it isn't practical to her?
> 
> Again, thank you for allowing me to post and ask the questions, and hope that you didn't mind as I am a guy.  I am just trying to find things that look nice for my wife that I think or could see her wearing, and find that the pictures posted or the ideas mentioned really help me see it together of how she could look in it too.
> 
> I will take a look through the rest of this thread and will let you know any thoughts or comments.  I think you have a very classy style and wear it all very well.
> 
> Have a Blessed Day,
> LF.


 
Thanks so much *LF*!!!

Most of the heels on this thread are just for going out at night and not for regular wear. These are more my edgy night time looks. If you go to my thread on the Christian Louboutin forum you'll see more of my day looks.


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> Only the super hot pairs are hard work Stilly!


 
Thanks *Neon*!!!


----------



## sharon100

How sexy ! omg i bet you turned some heads in those and not to forget how sexy you feel,  totaly stunning so wish i could wear heels so high..... congrats Stilly


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> How sexy ! omg i bet you turned some heads in those and not to forget how sexy you feel,  totaly stunning so wish i could wear heels so high..... congrats Stilly


 
Thanks *sharon*!!!
I do get a few long looks when I wear these heels...


----------



## stilly

My White Patent 150mm Pumps


----------



## shaggy360

livefire said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> I am new here and hope that you don't mind me posting as a guy.  I joined this site so I can get ideas for things I like to see my wife wear.  I like a classy, well dressed, and clean looking style, but also for my wife to wear high heels or high heel boots as I think it looks very feminine.  I don't know if it is bad for me to think of defining a woman visually in this way as I find the look attractive, but for me, for someone, I just naturally associate a woman wearing high heels.  As I go through various threads, I came across yours today. I haven't had a chance to look through all the pages, but I do like your style.  I believe my wife may wear like 4" or maybe up to 4 1/2" heels, but I have never seen her wear taller than that.
> 
> I saw your jeans and black leather pumps pictures.  It is a very nice look.  My wife will sometimes wear it sometimes, but not too often. Is there a way for me to interest my wife to dressing more casual in jeans and high heel pumps like you do over the weekend?  We do have smaller kids, so I am wondering if she may feel it isn't practical to her?
> 
> Again, thank you for allowing me to post and ask the questions, and hope that you didn't mind as I am a guy.  I am just trying to find things that look nice for my wife that I think or could see her wearing, and find that the pictures posted or the ideas mentioned really help me see it together of how she could look in it too.
> 
> I will take a look through the rest of this thread and will let you know any thoughts or comments.  I think you have a very classy style and wear it all very well.
> 
> Have a Blessed Day,
> LF.



As another guy with a wife and kids...let me add in a thought or two.

To get my wife interested in wearing higher heels than what she is used too (like 2-3 inch), I first set the stage. I commented on celebs in their heels. Asked if she liked what so-and-so was wearing (on TV/Magazine). Pretty soon she was spotting Jimmy Choos and Christian Louboutins on her own.

The first pair I got her was the Pigalle 120 and at first she refused to wear them out of the house. Still, even after seeing them on celebs, they were too high..too sexy..too provocative. Then we went shoe shopping together. I bought her the Pigalles online and let her pick out what she wanted in person. We don't have a CL boutique so we went to Niemans and Saks. 

Lastly date night with heels she picked out. She loves the Louboutin Lady Peeps and thankfully the hostess commented on how she loved my wife's heels. Done deal!

btw - Stilly you rock! Love the Casadei Blade!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> As another guy with a wife and kids...let me add in a thought or two.
> 
> To get my wife interested in wearing higher heels than what she is used too (like 2-3 inch), I first set the stage. I commented on celebs in their heels. Asked if she liked what so-and-so was wearing (on TV/Magazine). Pretty soon she was spotting Jimmy Choos and Christian Louboutins on her own.
> 
> The first pair I got her was the Pigalle 120 and at first she refused to wear them out of the house. Still, even after seeing them on celebs, they were too high..too sexy..too provocative. Then we went shoe shopping together. I bought her the Pigalles online and let her pick out what she wanted in person. We don't have a CL boutique so we went to Niemans and Saks.
> 
> Lastly date night with heels she picked out. She loves the Louboutin Lady Peeps and thankfully the hostess commented on how she loved my wife's heels. Done deal!
> 
> btw - Stilly you rock! Love the Casadei Blade!


 
Thanks *shaggy*!!!
I love that you love and buy heels for your wife.
My dbf has probably funded half of my shoe collection as gifts as he also loves the look of high heels and encourages me to wear them every chance I get.


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Thanks *shaggy*!!!
> I love that you love and buy heels for your wife.
> My dbf has probably funded half of my shoe collection as gifts as he also loves the look of high heels and encourages me to wear them every chance I get.



Thanks Stilly! I think our ratio is I buy 90% of her Christian Louboutins and she buy 90% of everything else (Jimmy Choo, Gucci, etc..)

The funny thing is that for as many photos you post to the delight for all of the rest of us, I have an on going deal with my wife too. She wears heels, I swoon all over her and take photos. She loves it. I love it. Only problem is she forbids me to post them online.


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf Stiletto Sandals. I love the bare look of these and they're great for hot days like we had this week.


----------



## MissV

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Stiletto Sandals. I love the bare look of these and they're great for hot days like we had this week.



These are extremely sexy shoes! Wish I'd be able to walk in em


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> My Navy Ankle Strap Sandals with a Navy Blue Dress...


 thees strap sandals look so sexy, but classy! what brand is it! 5" heels? love them!!!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Stiletto Sandals. I love the bare look of these and they're great for hot days like we had this week.


 nice shoes, very sexy! is it possible to walk on such thin heels?!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> nice shoes, very sexy! is it possible to walk on such thin heels?!


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
These are actually pretty easy to walk in but they are a little woobly. I don't usually wear them for any long walks though...


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> thees strap sandals look so sexy, but classy! what brand is it! 5" heels? love them!!!


 
Thanks so much *peggy*!!!
These are really old from company called Imagine Shoes in the UK. They custom make the shoes. Its actually closer to a 6" heel. These are much more of a challenge to walk on.


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *peggy*!!!
> These are really old from company called Imagine Shoes in the UK. They custom make the shoes. Its actually closer to a 6" heel. These are much more of a challenge to walk on.


 i suppose they are hard to walk in, but they just look fantastic. it is so hard to find classic but sexy strappy sandals!


----------



## stilly

My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
> I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy


 they look so sexy, you have such a nice bow in those anouks. nice leather!!


----------



## peggy13

hi stilly, i wonder whether you have any heels from the brand "classic pumps"? especially the lola style? the online shop seems to very old fashioned but i read that the heels should be comfy but sexy (lot of tow cleavage ). thx for any comments!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> hi stilly, i wonder whether you have any heels from the brand "classic pumps"? especially the lola style? the online shop seems to very old fashioned but i read that the heels should be comfy but sexy (lot of tow cleavage ). thx for any comments!


 
I do have the Lolas from Classic Pumps but they go back quite a few years. 
They're somewhere stored in a box in my basement.
The heel is not as high as what I've gotten used to in the last few years. They're nice quality if you want a lower heel.


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> I do have the Lolas from Classic Pumps but they go back quite a few years.
> They're somewhere stored in a box in my basement.
> The heel is not as high as what I've gotten used to in the last few years. They're nice quality if you want a lower heel.


 
thx for your quick reply!!! as i´m looking for some lower 4" heel could kindly provide some mod pics? that would be perfect! thx stilly, you are a the high heels goddess!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
> I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy



Stilly, the JC Anouks are really pretty!!! Love the snakeskin.


----------



## DebbiNC

peggy13 said:


> thx for your quick reply!!! as i´m looking for some lower 4" heel could kindly provide some mod pics? that would be perfect! thx stilly, you are a the high heels goddess!




Peggy, not to hijack Stilly's thread, but I have about 7 pairs of Classic Pumps Lolas dating all the way back to 1996. I have worn the daylights out of them and enjoyed them. They are well made and comfortable too.  I've attached a pic of my navy Lolas.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
> I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy



love the look of those


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Peggy, not to hijack Stilly's thread, but I have about 7 pairs of Classic Pumps Lolas dating all the way back to 1996. I have worn the daylights out of them and enjoyed them. They are well made and comfortable too.  I've attached a pic of my navy Lolas.


 
Those look great on you *Debbi*!!!
Maybe I'll dig mine out this weekend...


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the JC Anouks are really pretty!!! Love the snakeskin.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> love the look of those


 
Thanks so much *Debbi* & *Kayapo*!!!
I've worn these a few times and they're pretty comfy.


----------



## peggy13

DebbiNC said:


> Peggy, not to hijack Stilly's thread, but I have about 7 pairs of Classic Pumps Lolas dating all the way back to 1996. I have worn the daylights out of them and enjoyed them. They are well made and comfortable too.  I've attached a pic of my navy Lolas.


DebbieNC many thx for your comments! great that you have such a collection of lolas! do you also have the ronda? they seem to have a great toe claevage. more mod pics are most welcome!!!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Those look great on you *Debbi*!!!
> Maybe I'll dig mine out this weekend...


 that would be great!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Those look great on you *Debbi*!!!
> Maybe I'll dig mine out this weekend...



Thank you, Stilly! Coming from you, the ultimate model, I take that as a great compliment!



peggy13 said:


> DebbieNC many thx for your comments! great that you have such a collection of lolas! do you also have the ronda? they seem to have a great toe claevage. more mod pics are most welcome!!!



Peggy, I don't have the Rhonda style, but in addition to my Lolas, I have the Rosa slingback, the Nany and the Roxy. I have found the sizing to be very consistent across all the styles and have really enjoyed them. Perhaps I'll start a thread on Classic Pumps and take a few mod pics!


----------



## peggy13

DebbiNC said:


> Thank you, Stilly! Coming from you, the ultimate model, I take that as a great compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy, I don't have the Rhonda style, but in addition to my Lolas, I have the Rosa slingback, the Nany and the Roxy. I have found the sizing to be very consistent across all the styles and have really enjoyed them. Perhaps I'll start a thread on Classic Pumps and take a few mod pics!


 
debbinc, that would be great if you could start a new thread on Classic Pumps! I think you will have a lot of followers! looking forward to the mod pics, especially regarding the nany!


----------



## livefire

I always wanted to get my wife a pair of the black leather Lola ones, but I never did get her any as I couldn't find any pictures to see how they were styled, so I thought maybe should pass. After seeing Debbie model them in the Navy, showing how nice they can look, I am thinking of maybe getting her that pair finally.  

So Peggy, per your comment, any modeling pics from Stilly or Debbie of the others would be great. I am more than likely though just get my wife the black leather color since it is the most universal as I think they could look really good with her skinny jeans and skirts.  If these are really great as to all of you ladies that wear them, I think you have me sold.  Thank you for sharing and bringing up. I forgot all about this company and brand.

Have a Blessed Day,
LF



peggy13 said:


> debbinc, that would be great if you could start a new thread on Classic Pumps! I think you will have a lot of followers! looking forward to the mod pics, especially regarding the nany!


----------



## stilly

Here is a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti Peep Toes that I couldn't resist on sale at Saks...


----------



## NeonLights

The heights you go Stilly!! Gasp!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti Peep Toes that I couldn't resist on sale at Saks...



Oh Stilly, their you go again pushing the boundaries even further. 
I hardly dare ask how high those elevate you to! Amazonian levels by the looks of it. :giggles:
I thought I was keeping in there with you with my Casadei blades, but now I am trailing far behind and admit defeat. 

Good luck to you, I just know you can carry those off.:urock:


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> The heights you go Stilly!! Gasp!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Oh Stilly, their you go again pushing the boundaries even further.
> I hardly dare ask how high those elevate you to! Amazonian levels by the looks of it. :giggles:
> I thought I was keeping in there with you with my Casadei blades, but now I am trailing far behind and admit defeat.
> 
> Good luck to you, I just know you can carry those off.:urock:


 
Thanks *Neon* & *Kayapo*!!!
I just couldn't resist these when I saw them on sale at Saks.
They certainly are different...


----------



## stilly

Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks with a flair dress and red cardi...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Love your style Stilly! 
May I ask where you buy your clothes? Your dresses are just so classy


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Love your style Stilly!
> May I ask where you buy your clothes? Your dresses are just so classy


 
Thanks *CEC*!!!
I think I got this dress at a flash sale from either ideeli.com or hautelook.com. They have some great deals. I also get a lot of dresses from modcloth.com, asos.com and anthropologie. Occasionally I'll get something from Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman's if they're running a sale.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Thanks *CEC*!!!
> I think I got this dress at a flash sale from either ideeli.com or hautelook.com. They have some great deals. I also get a lot of dresses from modcloth.com, asos.com and anthropologie. Occasionally I'll get something from Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman's if they're running a sale.



Thanks, good to know! well whatever you wear, you always look fab!!


----------



## boobielips

hey stilly,

please wear your narrow Black Patent Courtney Crawford Slingback Sandals again. Sooooo sexy....


----------



## Dego

Hello Stilly! I must say that I love and envy your collection! 
And it's also nice to see someone who really loves the higher heels and aren't afraid to go up to the 150mm ones. 
If you like higher heels, have you seen this Ebay shop, Gianrico Mori? http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Gianrico-Mori
They have some lovely styles with very high heels, and in very good quality. Made in Italy and both leather uppers and lining. I have four pairs from them and I'm very pleased.


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> hey stilly,
> 
> please wear your narrow Black Patent Courtney Crawford Slingback Sandals again. Sooooo sexy....


 
Here's a few more pics *boobielips*...


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf Thin Strap Mules...


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Hello Stilly! I must say that I love and envy your collection!
> And it's also nice to see someone who really loves the higher heels and aren't afraid to go up to the 150mm ones.
> If you like higher heels, have you seen this Ebay shop, Gianrico Mori? http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Gianrico-Mori
> They have some lovely styles with very high heels, and in very good quality. Made in Italy and both leather uppers and lining. I have four pairs from them and I'm very pleased.


 
Thanks so much *Dego*!!!
Wow they have some nice heels on that site!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks with a flair dress and red cardi...



Those heels are impossibly thin, how do they feel when you walk?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Thin Strap Mules...



I don't know how you keep those on, I've never managed mules.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Those heels are impossibly thin, how do they feel when you walk?


 


Kayapo97 said:


> I don't know how you keep those on, I've never managed mules.


 
The thin heels aren't really any harder to walk in I've found. The mules though are much more of challenge...really only bearable for short distances...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> The thin heels aren't really any harder to walk in I've found. The mules though are much more of challenge...really only bearable for short distances...



Oh I am glad there are some shoes you struggle with as well!


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Dego*!!!
> Wow they have some nice heels on that site!



You're welcome! 
Hopefully we'll see some of them modeled in this thread in the future!


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> Here's a few more pics *boobielips*...


WOW incredible sexy shoes, perfect for your feet!
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> WOW incredible sexy shoes, perfect for your feet!
> THANK YOU!!!


 
Thanks so much *boobielips*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Navy Blue 150mm Pumps from last Saturday out...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Are those from Italian Heels I think I have a few of the same pair in diff colors!!


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> Are those from Italian Heels I think I have a few of the same pair in diff colors!!


 
Yes they are. I have about 6 pairs I still wear from time to time.
The heels are so high, my feet can't take wearing them that often...


----------



## Dego

The shoes, and you, look amazing! But how do you manage to keep them on?? They look at least one size too big with that gap in the back? :weird:


----------



## thehighheelsgir

I have a few pairs of those to and I get mine pretty tite so that when my feet slide forward they don't gap at the heel they hurt my toes more that way but my heels don't slip out of them and they don't want to fall off me


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> The shoes, and you, look amazing! But how do you manage to keep them on?? They look at least one size too big with that gap in the back? :weird:


 
Thanks *Dego*!!!

These were custom order and the heel is so high that it feet pushes my feet forward and leaves a gap in the back.

I wore them to dinner and only had to walk short distances so they were fine.


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I have a few pairs of those to and I get mine pretty tite so that when my feet slide forward they don't gap at the heel they hurt my toes more that way but my heels don't slip out of them and they don't want to fall off me


 
The later pairs I ordered I smartened up and did that. These are one of the earlier custom pairs I ordered so I had to make do with them being slightly too big. They do kill my toes and arches though since the super high heel pushes my foot forward so much.


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> The later pairs I ordered I smartened up and did that. These are one of the earlier custom pairs I ordered so I had to make do with them being slightly too big. They do kill my toes and arches though since the super high heel pushes my foot forward so much.



Hey Stilly, please make some pictures of your later ordered Italian Heels. I would like to see your ultra high heels without this gap... )


----------



## stilly

My Monika Chiang Black Ostrich Ankle Strap Pumps...


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> My Monika Chiang Black Ostrich Ankle Strap Pumps...



beautiful! did you size down in these?


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> My Monika Chiang Black Ostrich Ankle Strap Pumps...


 
Stilly, very hot outfit and I expecialy love those pumps.  They look amazing on you.:worthy:


----------



## redney

Wow, they are high!

Looks like you're outside the polar vortex zone and you even have green foliage. Jealous!


----------



## stilly

missgiannina said:


> beautiful! did you size down in these?




Thanks *missgiannina*!
Yes I went a half size down due to the high arch.


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Stilly, very hot outfit and I expecialy love those pumps.  They look amazing on you.:worthy:





redney said:


> Wow, they are high!
> 
> Looks like you're outside the polar vortex zone and you even have green foliage. Jealous!




Thanks* hhl4vr* & *redney*!
These pics are actually from a few months ago before the frigid weather set in...


----------



## redney

OIC, so you have like a catalog of photos to post periodically?

Stay warm, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

redney said:


> OIC, so you have like a catalog of photos to post periodically?
> 
> Stay warm, Stilly!


 
I've gotten into the habit of taking pics of my shoes and outfits almost everyday when I go to work or out at night. Since I don't post pics everyday, I have lots of old pics saved up. I just don't have enough time to post them all...


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> My Monika Chiang Black Ostrich Ankle Strap Pumps...



Great look! Looks like they have pretty good arch support too?


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Great look! Looks like they have pretty good arch support too?




Thanks *Dego*!!!


Yes they have good arch support but the arch is very high so they're not a great show for lots of walking.


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> Thanks *Dego*!!!
> 
> 
> Yes they have good arch support but the arch is very high so they're not a great show for lots of walking.



How high are the heels?


----------



## armanigirl

What a beautiful shoe collection!!!


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> How high are the heels?




They're 130mm.


----------



## stilly

armanigirl said:


> What a beautiful shoe collection!!!




Thanks* armanigirl*!!!


----------



## stilly

redney said:


> OIC, so you have like a catalog of photos to post periodically?
> 
> Stay warm, Stilly!




Not really a catalog but I take lots of pics of my outfits and I only post a fraction of those pictures. That leaves lots of extra pics for posting...


It is warming up a bit.


Can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Stiletto Boots...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Stiletto Boots...


Lovely boots, don't often see you wearing boots.







Who are they by?
 to me look like Gianmarco Lorenzi or someone like that.


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> Black Stiletto Boots...




Very nice! Those boots look familiar, but I can't really place them. Are they GML?


----------



## aliensurfer

Jackpot!  Love those boots Stilly.

I never used to be fond of the pointy toe but my wife has converted me... 

Loriblu?


----------



## west of the sun

oh wow - now _that's _a stiletto!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely boots, don't often see you wearing boots
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they by?
> to me look like Gianmarco Lorenzi or someone like that.





Dego said:


> Very nice! Those boots look familiar, but I can't really place them. Are they GML?





aliensurfer said:


> Jackpot!  Love those boots Stilly.
> 
> I never used to be fond of the pointy toe but my wife has converted me...
> 
> Loriblu?





west of the sun said:


> oh wow - now _that's _a stiletto!




Thanks *Kayapo, Dego, aliensurfer* & *west of the sun*!!!


These are actually from Rosa Shoes. Its a discontinued style from last season. I do have similar boots from GML & Loriblu though...


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo, Dego, aliensurfer* & *west of the sun*!!!
> These are actually from Rosa Shoes. Its a discontinued style from last season. I do have similar boots from GML & Loriblu though...



Damn, I actually thought that they looked like RoSa shoes! But then I couldn't find anything on their website that looked like them, so I turned elsewhere for guessing. Well, they do have rather normal toes for being RoSa..


----------



## tinesabeans

Oh my!  I just spent an hour drooling over your shoe collection.  So fab!  I'm enjoying the outfits too!


----------



## Kiersten

You are WORKING these shoes! So fab!!!


----------



## stilly

tinesabeans said:


> Oh my!  I just spent an hour drooling over your shoe collection.  So fab!  I'm enjoying the outfits too!





Kiersten said:


> You are WORKING these shoes! So fab!!!




Thanks so much* tinesabeans* & *Kiersten*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots heading out shopping on Sunday...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots heading out shopping on Sunday...




As another lover of these what can I say


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> My Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots heading out shopping on Sunday...


Stilly

Love your legs in the Casadei Blade Boots.  How many hours shopping?

John


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> As another lover of these what can I say




Thanks* Kayapo*!!!
I do love these...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Stilly
> 
> Love your legs in the Casadei Blade Boots.  How many hours shopping?
> 
> John





Thanks so much *John*!
I wore them for 4 or 5 hours.
These are actually very comfy...


----------



## aliensurfer

Those blades are very pretty on you Stilly - very nice.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Those blades are very pretty on you Stilly - very nice.





Thanks so  much *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ecru Casadei Blades today for casual Friday


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Ecru Casadei Blades today for casual Friday



Stilly you look fabulous 


I have the same pair but wear them a bit more formally with a cream suit outfit, I might follow your lead and try them with a pair of jeans and cream jacket.


----------



## Girl_LV

Your shoe collection looks great!


----------



## Girl_LV

When's the next update?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly you look fabulous
> 
> 
> I have the same pair but wear them a bit more formally with a cream suit outfit, I might follow your lead and try them with a pair of jeans and cream jacket.






Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


I usually wear these with dresses but it was Friday so I decided to try them with jeans for a more casual look...


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Your shoe collection looks great!




Thanks *Girl_LV*!!!


----------



## stilly

PINK!!!
My new Pink Gianvito Rossi Pumps with a pink dress...


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> When's the next update?




How about today...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

stilly said:


> PINK!!!
> My new Pink Gianvito Rossi Pumps with a pink dress...




Love these! Question, how are they comfort wise, and size wise? I'm thinking of getting a nude or white pair in I think the same style.


----------



## DebbiNC

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love these! Question, how are they comfort wise, and size wise? I'm thinking of getting a nude or white pair in I think the same style.




Stilly, I have the same questions. I'm striking out on CLs so I'm seriously considering a pair of these, too!


----------



## stilly

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love these! Question, how are they comfort wise, and size wise? I'm thinking of getting a nude or white pair in I think the same style.





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I have the same questions. I'm striking out on CLs so I'm seriously considering a pair of these, too!




Thanks!
These are actually pretty comfy.,,more so than CL's but its still almost a 120mm heel.
They seem to run pretty true to size.
I got these on sale last fall so I couldn't resist.


----------



## stilly

Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
> I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy


Stilly - Just saw these delightful Anouks. You wear them sooo well ! How does the fit an feel compare to the Louboutin Pigalles and So Kates ? Do you buy the Anouks down a size and let them stretch toi fit your toes so marvelously ? You are really making me jealous... Looks lke my next pair of heels will HAVE to be Anouks !


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks


Looks good Stilly . I could never pull of that outfit going on errands to the bank or grocery store


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - Just saw these delightful Anouks. You wear them sooo well ! How does the fit an feel compare to the Louboutin Pigalles and So Kates ? Do you buy the Anouks down a size and let them stretch toi fit your toes so marvelously ? You are really making me jealous... Looks lke my next pair of heels will HAVE to be Anouks !




Thanks *Christina*!!!


I go true to size on the Anouks or even a half size up since they fit smaller than Pigalles but pretty similar to the So Kates. They also don't seem to stretch as much as Pigalles from my experience. They are a little more comfortable than both Pigalles or SK's.


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Looks good Stilly . I could never pull of that outfit going on errands to the bank or grocery store




Thanks *Girl_LV*!!!
In this case we were going out to dinner but this is one of my shorter mini dresses...


----------



## ellieroma

stilly said:


> PINK!!!
> My new Pink Gianvito Rossi Pumps with a pink dress...



Oh Wow! the pink just beautiful.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks



Stilly


love the colour of those shoes, great outfit
I still don't know how you manage those skirts! (only jealous)


----------



## stilly

ellieroma said:


> Oh Wow! the pink just beautiful.





Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly
> 
> 
> love the colour of those shoes, great outfit
> I still don't know how you manage those skirts! (only jealous)




Thanks *ellie *& *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red Spike Heel Slingbacks
These have the thinnest heels...about half that of a pencil...


----------



## Kayapo97

OMG Stilly who are those by?


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> Red Spike Heel Slingbacks
> These have the thinnest heels...about half that of a pencil...



Did you wear those shoes and outfit to a special event or was it to do some errands like going to the bank?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> OMG Stilly who are those by?




I bought them off eBay from an Italian seller a few years back.
The brand is les baisers des etoiles and they're Italian made.


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Did you wear those shoes and outfit to a special event or was it to do some errands like going to the bank?




Just out to dinner and a movie over the weekend. These are actually pretty comfy despite the thin heel.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Citrine Jimmy Choo Anouks


 
Dear Stilly,
I'm a big fan of you and your shoe collection. 
I also love your ankle chain so much! 
Maybe you try to wear it a little longer (loose), 
it will looks much more elegant. 

(Please excuse my bad Translation )

Regards from Europe

Maxl


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> Just out to dinner and a movie over the weekend. These are actually pretty comfy despite the thin heel.



I would be scared getting the points in "the cracks" on the sidewalks  Looks good though stilly


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Dear Stilly,
> I'm a big fan of you and your shoe collection.
> I also love your ankle chain so much!
> Maybe you try to wear it a little longer (loose),
> it will looks much more elegant.
> 
> (Please excuse my bad Translation )
> 
> Regards from Europe
> 
> Maxl




Thanks *Max*!
How's this for the ankle chain? Better?


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> I would be scared getting the points in "the cracks" on the sidewalks  Looks good though stilly




Thanks *Girl_LV*!
Like many of my heels, you have to be careful where you walk...


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Max*!
> How's this for the ankle chain? Better?


 

This length is right 
Looks good!!
Also your Irizas.

How often do you wear your Casadai Blades? I haven´t seen them for a while.
What do you think about thoes Blades with peeptoes? I´ve seen them yesterday,
an they looks gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> This length is right
> Looks good!!
> Also your Irizas.
> 
> How often do you wear your Casadai Blades? I haven´t seen them for a while.
> What do you think about thoes Blades with peeptoes? I´ve seen them yesterday,
> an they looks gorgeous.




I actually just bought a new pair of Casadei Blades yesterday online. Hopefully I'll be wearing them next weekend. I'm debating buying a pair of Casadei peep toes. Farfetch has a few pairs of peep toes on sale. I was thinking about wearing Blades this weekend. I got a pair of Acid Green Suede Blades over the winter that I'm dying to wear out.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> I actually just bought a new pair of Casadei Blades yesterday online. Hopefully I'll be wearing them next weekend. I'm debating buying a pair of Casadei peep toes. Farfetch has a few pairs of peep toes on sale. I was thinking about wearing Blades this weekend. I got a pair of Acid Green Suede Blades over the winter that I'm dying to wear out.


 

Blade peep toes are a good choice! I´ve seen those heels right yesterday in a TV-Show.
I´m looking on a right pair for my wife since a while. She owns just the Blade court pumps yet, but I think she will love those peep toes.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Blade peep toes are a good choice! I´ve seen those heels right yesterday in a TV-Show.
> I´m looking on a right pair for my wife since a while. She owns just the Blade court pumps yet, but I think she will love those peep toes.




I saw a gorgeous pair of peep toes on ShoeScribe in Dove Gray with the black heel.
I've bought too many pairs of shoes recently though...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I saw a gorgeous pair of peep toes on ShoeScribe in Dove Gray with the black heel.
> I've bought too many pairs of shoes recently though...


What Stilly on a shoe ban I don't believe it - what are we going to do


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> I bought them off eBay from an Italian seller a few years back.
> The brand is les baisers des etoiles and they're Italian made.


 
Hello everybody,
my wife owns the same slingbacks in identical colours in size 41.
She has never worn these shoes and now she want to sell them, if anybody want to
have it.


----------



## Girl_LV

When is your next update?


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi Stilly, 
Gorgeous collections as everyone have said so you're now a reference in sizing for many including myself. Saw your Casadei boots but do you have some pumps too? How do they fit? So far I've read to size 1/2 up or even 1 full digit up, but wondering still. How was it for you? You were so helpful in sizing for my Pigalle 120, and I've seen the blade pumps on sale in 35.5 and 36 but since I'm nowhere near a store to try on, I need help so your advice will be greatly appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Maxl

Loubspassion said:


> Hi Stilly,
> Gorgeous collections as everyone have said so you're now a reference in sizing for many including myself. Saw your Casadei boots but do you have some pumps too? How do they fit? So far I've read to size 1/2 up or even 1 full digit up, but wondering still. How was it for you? You were so helpful in sizing for my Pigalle 120, and I've seen the blade pumps on sale in 35.5 and 36 but since I'm nowhere near a store to try on, I need help so your advice will be greatly appreciated.
> TIA


My wife owns a pair of the Blade-pumps. She has a 1/2 Size up.
A 41 shoe for her 40,5 feet. this fits perfect.


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Hi Stilly,
> Gorgeous collections as everyone have said so you're now a reference in sizing for many including myself. Saw your Casadei boots but do you have some pumps too? How do they fit? So far I've read to size 1/2 up or even 1 full digit up, but wondering still. How was it for you? You were so helpful in sizing for my Pigalle 120, and I've seen the blade pumps on sale in 35.5 and 36 but since I'm nowhere near a store to try on, I need help so your advice will be greatly appreciated.
> TIA




Thanks* Loubspassion*.


Yes I have about a dozen pairs of Casadei pumps now...mostly Blades.
I'd recommend a 1/2 to full size up on the Casadei Blades from your Pigalle 120 size (the old style Pigalle 120's).

I actually picked up 3 new pairs of Casadei Blades over the last few months. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> When is your next update?




How about today!


Here are my new Fushia Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks. I wore them last weekend to run some errands just to try them out...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> How about today!
> 
> 
> Here are my new Fushia Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks. I wore them last weekend to run some errands just to try them out...




Lovely as ever, but compared to some of your other heels these now look relatively low in comparison.


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Thanks* Loubspassion*.
> 
> 
> Yes I have about a dozen pairs of Casadei pumps now...mostly Blades.
> I'd recommend a 1/2 to full size up on the Casadei Blades from your Pigalle 120 size (the old style Pigalle 120's).
> 
> I actually picked up 3 new pairs of Casadei Blades over the last few months. I'll post some pics soon.



Thanks so much Stilly. Actually took a chance and ordered a pair on sale in 35 in supple nappa leather. Hopefully they'll fit fine. My old Pigalle 120 are 34.5 in patent and even feel like I could do 34...
And lovely outfit with the Anouk. Love it!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Maxl said:


> My wife owns a pair of the Blade-pumps. She has a 1/2 Size up.
> A 41 shoe for her 40,5 feet. this fits perfect.



Thanks Maxl for your advice. Took a chance on my true to size. Hopefully they'll fit. And definitely glad I did not order the 36.
Thanks again


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> How about today!
> 
> 
> Here are my new Fushia Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks. I wore them last weekend to run some errands just to try them out...



These are so pretty... Love the suede.. 

I have no idea how you run errands in these.. My one and only pair stay hidden in the box due to the torture they perform on my toes


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely as ever, but compared to some of your other heels these now look relatively low in comparison.





Thanks* Kayapo*!
These are the standard 120mm Anouk heel. Not bad for bopping around town on errands...


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> These are so pretty... Love the suede..
> 
> I have no idea how you run errands in these.. My one and only pair stay hidden in the box due to the torture they perform on my toes





Thanks *Neon*!


I just got them in the mail that weekend so I just had to try them out.
I'm so used to wearing heels every day to work I guess its become second nature to me at this point...


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks so much Stilly. Actually took a chance and ordered a pair on sale in 35 in supple nappa leather. Hopefully they'll fit fine. My old Pigalle 120 are 34.5 in patent and even feel like I could do 34...
> And lovely outfit with the Anouk. Love it!!!





Thanks *Loubspassion*!
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> How about today!
> 
> 
> Here are my new Fushia Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks. I wore them last weekend to run some errands just to try them out...



Thanks Stills! You look great!!!! Next time could you wear your "Elite" heels?


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

stilly said:


> How about today!
> 
> 
> Here are my new Fushia Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks. I wore them last weekend to run some errands just to try them out...


This pair is absolutely stunning; you wear them so so well!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> My Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots heading out shopping on Sunday...



Absolutely love these &#9825;


----------



## stilly

Little_Miss_LV said:


> This pair is absolutely stunning; you wear them so so well!





Perfect Day said:


> Absolutely love these &#9825;




Thanks *Little_Miss_LV* & *Perfect Day*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Neon*!
> 
> 
> I just got them in the mail that weekend so I just had to try them out.
> I'm so used to wearing heels every day to work I guess its become second nature to me at this point...


 

You are still able to walk without heels for a longer time?


----------



## katran26

stilly said:


> My new White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...



I love those!!!  then again, I love pretty much ALL Zanottis...love the outfit too!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> My new White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...



These are gorgeous, Stilly! I love this whole outfit on you!


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> My new White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...



Looks great stilly! Can you wear your "Elite Heels" for your next post?


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> You are still able to walk without heels for a longer time?




Yes I can walk without heels for a long time...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> These are gorgeous, Stilly! I love this whole outfit on you!




Thanks so much* LolasCloset*!


----------



## stilly

katran26 said:


> I love those!!!  then again, I love pretty much ALL Zanottis...love the outfit too!




Thanks *katran26*!!!
I love Zanotti's as well.
I bought 2 pairs just for this season...


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Looks great stilly! Can you wear your "Elite Heels" for your next post?




I didn't forget you *Girl_LV*...
Last weekend, I wore my Elite Heels Navy Blue 150mm Pumps...


----------



## katran26

stilly said:


> Thanks *katran26*!!!
> I love Zanotti's as well.
> I bought 2 pairs just for this season...




They're all works of art  glad to have met another Zanotti fan here


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> I didn't forget you *Girl_LV*...
> Last weekend, I wore my Elite Heels Navy Blue 150mm Pumps...



Nice Stilly!
I can imagine you going to the grocery and strolling down the aisles with "all eyes on you" in those heels


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> I didn't forget you *Girl_LV*...
> Last weekend, I wore my Elite Heels Navy Blue 150mm Pumps...



Are they too big? That pitch is crazy!!


----------



## Girl_LV

AEGIS said:


> Are they too big? That pitch is crazy!!



They do look a little big, but I think it adds to the "look". The heels are "pushing the limit" and ready to "come off" at anytime.


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> Are they too big? That pitch is crazy!!





Girl_LV said:


> They do look a little big, but I think it adds to the "look". The heels are "pushing the limit" and ready to "come off" at anytime.




The pitch is so high that my foot pushes forward creating a small gap in back. At 150mm with no platform this is about as high as I can go...


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> The pitch is so high that my foot pushes forward creating a small gap in back. At 150mm with no platform this is about as high as I can go...



Where do you normally go in the "pushing the limit" Elite heels? How long can you stand in them? Are "all eyes on you" when you wear them out?


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Where do you normally go in the "pushing the limit" Elite heels? How long can you stand in them? Are "all eyes on you" when you wear them out?




Well they are certainly some of the highest heels I own so think they're pushing the limit in height at a minimum. In this case, I wore them out to dinner for about 3 hours and 5-6 hours is about my max for these type heels. Yes I do get quite a few stares and glances anytime I wear super high heels like these out. I do get a fair share of compliments and comments as well though mostly complimentary.


----------



## stilly

My Jimmy Choo Sunday Ankle Strap Pumps...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My Jimmy Choo Sunday Ankle Strap Pumps...



Oh very cute, gorgeous and feminine - love




I am just sad I cannot keep up with all the wonderful shoes you keep getting!


----------



## Sugar Crush

Pretty shoes but OUCH! to the pitch and the narrow width for your feet.  Stilly, your pain threshold is much higher than mine.


----------



## west of the sun

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm a huge sucker for ankle straps


----------



## katran26

stilly said:


> My Jimmy Choo Sunday Ankle Strap Pumps...




Ooh those are pretty! Love the various shades of green


----------



## Girl_LV

Those heels are very nice Stills. I'm a bit disappointed that your not being as "risque" like you use to


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh very cute, gorgeous and feminine - love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just sad I cannot keep up with all the wonderful shoes you keep getting!





Sugar Crush said:


> Pretty shoes but OUCH! to the pitch and the narrow width for your feet.  Stilly, your pain threshold is much higher than mine.





west of the sun said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I'm a huge sucker for ankle straps





katran26 said:


> Ooh those are pretty! Love the various shades of green





Thanks so much *Kayapo, Sugar Crush, west of the sun* & *katran*!!!
I just love ankle straps as well.


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Those heels are very nice Stills. I'm a bit disappointed that your not being as "risque" like you use to




I try to mix things up a little *Girl_LV*...so maybe this is a little more to your taste...
Black Patent Mules heading out to dinner last weekend...


Alas I'm not walking miles in these...


----------



## Dego

Wow, those look almost broken, with the heel bending so much under the shoe? :O Do they flex when you walk?


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Wow, those look almost broken, with the heel bending so much under the shoe? :O Do they flex when you walk?




Yes the heel bends quite a bit due to the pitch of the shoe. They really bend when I walk. I love the look though...


----------



## Sugar Crush

I need to see video of you walking in those!


----------



## ebayBAGS

stilly said:


> I try to mix things up a little *Girl_LV*...so maybe this is a little more to your taste...
> Black Patent Mules heading out to dinner last weekend...
> 
> 
> Alas I'm not walking miles in these...



I would be very impressed if I saw someone walking in those shoes! You must get lots of looks in these heels from both men and women


----------



## Elluzions

Hi Stilly! I've been a silent reader on TPF for many years on and off, but I've been spending a lot more time on here recently since I'm ready to take the plunge and invest in designer shoes.

I saw your thread on the CL forum and felt inspired to finally create an account so that I could post on it, but alas, I'm still working my way through the pages. I found this thread randomly, and it's official..I'm in love with your collection and your ability to wear sky high heels on the regular.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *ebayBAGs* & *Elluzions*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Tan Guiseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals....
I wore these shopping today...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Tan Guiseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals....
> I wore these shopping today...




ooh nice, like the co-ordination with the bag and belt.


----------



## west of the sun

Oh wow! Now those are gladiators! Gorgeous


----------



## Talithajoy

I love your collections Stilly! Both your Christian Louboutin collection and the other ones. You always look very put together!

I saw a pair of over the knee Casadei boots on eBay and since I've never bought anything from Casadei I was wondering what the sizing is like. The boots are made from suede and have a round toe with a platform.

I hope you can help me out, thank you in advance  !


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> ooh nice, like the co-ordination with the bag and belt.





west of the sun said:


> Oh wow! Now those are gladiators! Gorgeous







Thanks *Kayapo* &* west of the sun*!
I love the gladiators for summer!


----------



## stilly

Talithajoy said:


> I love your collections Stilly! Both your Christian Louboutin collection and the other ones. You always look very put together!
> 
> I saw a pair of over the knee Casadei boots on eBay and since I've never bought anything from Casadei I was wondering what the sizing is like. The boots are made from suede and have a round toe with a platform.
> 
> I hope you can help me out, thank you in advance  !





Thanks *Tahithajoy*!


Casadei's tend to run true to size in my experience.
The suede should stretch some and the round toe should be a little more forgiving than the pointy toes.


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Gianmarco Lorenzi Slingbacks...


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Wow those are HAWT. You have excellent taste, so chic! I especially love your Choo collection!


----------



## stilly

Lanvinfiend said:


> Wow those are HAWT. You have excellent taste, so chic! I especially love your Choo collection!





Thanks *Lanvinfiend*!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

stilly said:


> My new Tan Guiseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals....
> I wore these shopping today...


The shoes look great with the outfit.


----------



## aliensurfer

I'm more of a boot guy, but I'm liking those gladiators Stilly!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

Stilly you have a HUGE collection of shoes. How do you store and display your shoes? Any pics to showcase?


----------



## katran26

stilly said:


> Red Patent Gianmarco Lorenzi Slingbacks...




The heel on those is to die for! You look amazing.


----------



## stilly

lovieluvslux said:


> The shoes look great with the outfit.





aliensurfer said:


> I'm more of a boot guy, but I'm liking those gladiators Stilly!





katran26 said:


> The heel on those is to die for! You look amazing.






Thanks so much* lovieluvlux, aliensurfer* & *katran*!!!


----------



## stilly

41_ purse_ gal said:


> Stilly you have a HUGE collection of shoes. How do you store and display your shoes? Any pics to showcase?




My collection has way outgrown any display case. I have to rotate the shoes and store some in other closets in the house and the basement at this point. If go back a ways on my Christian Louboutin thread I took a picture of that collection but its only a fraction of the total shoes I own...


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent Ankle Strap Cage Sandals from Italian Heels...


----------



## Dego

Once again, amazing heels Stilly! But they look a bit large in the heel cup area? Or is that the design?


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Once again, amazing heels Stilly! But they look a bit large in the heel cup area? Or is that the design?





Thanks *Dego*!


Yes these are a tad big.
The really high heel pushes my foot farther forward so I probably could have gone a half size down. Its hard to get the size right when they're coming custom from Italy and you can't try them on...


----------



## stilly

My newest Giraffe Casadei Blades
I love the print on these...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My newest Giraffe Casadei Blades
> I love the print on these...




Damn you Stilly another amazing pair of shoes I lust over!
If only I had your budget!


anyone want to make a donation?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My newest Giraffe Casadei Blades
> I love the print on these...


Stilly, You have an Exquisite collection of shoes, CL has nothing on you with the Hot Chick @130. You are the Queen of Heels and I love your collection. I love this print &#10084;&#65039; Are these comfortable and where did you purchase these beautiful pair of shoes? What is the Heel Height ? Love your Jimmy choo pumps how Is the comfort?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You have an Exquisite collection of shoes, CL has nothing on you with the Hot Chick @130. You are the Queen of Heels and I love your collection. I love this print &#10084;&#65039; Are these comfortable and where did you purchase these beautiful pair of shoes? What is the Heel Height ? Love your Jimmy choo pumps how Is the comfort?




Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!


I got the Giraffe Casadei Blades from Farfetch.com over the summer. They were on sale so I couldn't resist. Farfetch has a nice collection of Casadei's from boutiques throughout Europe. They're good to order from and you get your order in just a few days from Europe. It's a 120mm black painted steel heel.


The Jimmy Choo Anouks are just slightly more comfortable than CL Pigalle 120s. I'd say similar in comfort to CL So Kates. They're 120mm heels so you can only expect so much on the comfort scale...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I didn't forget you *Girl_LV*...
> Last weekend, I wore my Elite Heels Navy Blue 150mm Pumps...


Gorgeous shoes Stilly!  Ever hear of Fabulously Fetish from the UK.  I have a couple of pair from them.  They are bespoke and the 150mm feel as good as that height can for extended periods of time.  Went out to a club dancing in them!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Gorgeous shoes Stilly!  Ever hear of Fabulously Fetish from the UK.  I have a couple of pair from them.  They are bespoke and the 150mm feel as good as that height can for extended periods of time.  Went out to a club dancing in them!





Thanks *madisoncouture*!


Yes I have heard of Fabulous Fetish but I've never bought from them.
Are they custom order or do they have the shoes in stock?
I'd love to see some pics of yours.
I'm amazed you went dancing in them!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Red 150mm Mules to a Halloween Party (non-costume) on Friday night.
These look like satin but they're actually pearlized leather.
The love the bareness of mules...


----------



## Strip Poker 388

stilly said:


> I've posted  a few pics of my 150mm heels on my CL thread but here are some pics of my whole 150mm heel collection. I bought these from both Italian Heels and Elite Heels over the past few years. They're tough to wear but I still love the look...




Very Nice Collection

 Doesn't Gina promote Elite Heels?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I wore my Red 150mm Mules to a Halloween Party (non-costume) on Friday night.
> These look like satin but they're actually pearlized leather.
> The love the bareness of mules...



The Red Mules look fantastic.  I am sure they were the highest at the party! How much standing was there?


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Thanks *madisoncouture*!
> 
> 
> Yes I have heard of Fabulous Fetish but I've never bought from them.
> Are they custom order or do they have the shoes in stock?
> I'd love to see some pics of yours.
> I'm amazed you went dancing in them!


Hi Stilly, they are bespoke...so you send in your exact measurements!  They take a while to arrive, but are well worth it.  I don't have pics that do them justice at the moment, but will gladly post once I do.  Here are links to the styles I purchased:  http://www.fabulouslyfetish.co.uk/Exclusive-Courts/Peep-toe-Fetish-5.5-6-inch-stiletto-heel-Haven


http://www.fabulouslyfetish.co.uk/Slingback-peep-toe-Fetish-5.5-6-inch-stiletto-heel-Arielle


Yes dancing in the Havens.  Got a nice foot massage afterwards!


----------



## madisoncouture

Here is a SFW picture that I found of me wearing the Fabulously Fetish Arielles in black patent.  I am wearing full fashioned stockings and a Guess leather skirt.

Need to find some SFW pics of me in the Havens lol


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Here is a SFW picture that I found of me wearing the Fabulously Fetish Arielles in black patent.  I am wearing full fashioned stockings and a Guess leather skirt.
> 
> Need to find some SFW pics of me in the Havens lol




These look amazing on you *Madison*!
I love the leather skirt!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *Madison*!
> I love the leather skirt!


Thanks so much Stilly!


----------



## Dego

I have a few pairs from Fabulously Fetish as well. The quality is good, and you don't have to order bespoke, you can order standardized models from their web shop. The big drawback concerning FF is that their customer service is rather poor. I've read stories about people having to wait over a year for their orders (and mine took closer to 8 months than 8 weeks as they said) while fetish models get priority and shoes for free, and bespoke orders being totally off, measurment-wise. Also, I have a friend in London who had an internship there, and after hearing his stories, I hesitate to recommend them, unfortunately...


----------



## madisoncouture

Dego said:


> I have a few pairs from Fabulously Fetish as well. The quality is good, and you don't have to order bespoke, you can order standardized models from their web shop. The big drawback concerning FF is that their customer service is rather poor. I've read stories about people having to wait over a year for their orders (and mine took closer to 8 months than 8 weeks as they said) while fetish models get priority and shoes for free, and bespoke orders being totally off, measurment-wise. Also, I have a friend in London who had an internship there, and after hearing his stories, I hesitate to recommend them, unfortunately...


My experience was better, but I understand the issues.  My first pair came within the 4-8 week window, but the second pair took a bit longer.  I contacted them many times on the second pair to see what the hold up was.  Anyway, they are gorgeous heels with great quality.  Hopefully they sort out their customer service issues and production time issues.


----------



## Perfect Day

madisoncouture said:


> Here is a SFW picture that I found of me wearing the Fabulously Fetish Arielles in black patent.  I am wearing full fashioned stockings and a Guess leather skirt.
> 
> Need to find some SFW pics of me in the Havens lol



Beautiful skirt!


----------



## missie1

Hi still was considering blade pump but unsure about sizing.m I'm a 40 in jimmy choo anouk and Valentino rock stud.  39.5 in so Kate's. What size would u recommend for blade pumps


----------



## Maxl

Hi Missie1,
my beloved wife owns the Anouks and the Blades in 41. Both fits equally well for her.
But she prefers the Casadais to wear, because of the small plattform inside the shoe. They are much more comfortable for a longer periode of wearing.
I hope I could help you.

Regards
Maxl


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Hi Missie1,
> my beloved wife owns the Anouks and the Blades in 41. Both fits equally well for her.
> But she prefers the Casadais to wear, because of the small plattform inside the shoe. They are much more comfortable for a longer periode of wearing.
> I hope I could help you.
> 
> Regards
> Maxl




I love the color on these Blades!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
Natural Python Casadei Blades...


----------



## stilly

missie1 said:


> Hi still was considering blade pump but unsure about sizing.m I'm a 40 in jimmy choo anouk and Valentino rock stud.  39.5 in so Kate's. What size would u recommend for blade pumps




I'd say a 40 would be fine on the Casadei Blades as the fit is similar to the Anouks.


----------



## madisoncouture

Maxl said:


> Hi Missie1,
> my beloved wife owns the Anouks and the Blades in 41. Both fits equally well for her.
> But she prefers the Casadais to wear, because of the small plattform inside the shoe. They are much more comfortable for a longer periode of wearing.
> I hope I could help you.
> 
> Regards
> Maxl


Gorgeous!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
> Natural Python Casadei Blades...


Great outfit Stilly!


----------



## ashcash

stilly said:


> I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
> Natural Python Casadei Blades...


You are my shoe role model!! :urock:

If only I had your budget


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
> Natural Python Casadei Blades...




lovely as usual, my favourite shoes.


----------



## Kayapo97

Maxl said:


> Hi Missie1,
> my beloved wife owns the Anouks and the Blades in 41. Both fits equally well for her.
> But she prefers the Casadais to wear, because of the small plattform inside the shoe. They are much more comfortable for a longer periode of wearing.
> I hope I could help you.
> 
> Regards
> Maxl


 
congrats love those blue casadei


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
> Natural Python Casadei Blades...



Great shoes Stilly. Which are more comfortable ? Anouk or C Blades ?


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> Ecru Casadei Blades today for casual Friday



Stilly these are one of my favourite.


----------



## Maxl

Stilly, what do you think about those sandals of desqared²?
http://www.lyst.com/shoes/dsquared2-dolly-sandals-black/
http://www.lyst.com/shoes/dsquared2-abba-sandals-grey/


----------



## stilly

Those are gorgeous and a great deal ! DSquared shoes are so expensive but great quality


----------



## josieblime

*Stilly*,
I love looking at your pictures!  I wear Dansko clogs or sneakers to work every day at the hospital so I really enjoy looking at beautiful heels.  I especially like that you do modeling shots in a beautiful outdoor setting. 
I think this photo is one of the best you have ever taken.  
Thanks again for taking all of the effort to detail the look and fit of various shoe styles and heel heights.  It is so helpful.


----------



## stilly

josieblime said:


> *Stilly*,
> I love looking at your pictures!  I wear Dansko clogs or sneakers to work every day at the hospital so I really enjoy looking at beautiful heels.  I especially like that you do modeling shots in a beautiful outdoor setting.
> I think this photo is one of the best you have ever taken.
> Thanks again for taking all of the effort to detail the look and fit of various shoe styles and heel heights.  It is so helpful.
> 
> View attachment 3111497




Thanks *josieblime*!


----------



## stilly

I haven't posted to this thread in a while but that certainly doesn't mean I haven't been buying any shoes! So here's a pair I've been wearing a lot this summer...some very unique Black Patent DSquared Ankle Strap Sandals...


----------



## stilly

Saint Laurent Black Kid Ankle Straps...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Ankle Straps...


----------



## madisoncouture

Love Love Love!!!  You look gorgeous! I love sling-backs! Is that yellow pair also Saint Laurent?


----------



## Marniem

Stilly just love all your different shoes. How about a few pointers at wearing the 150mm styles?


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Black Kid Ankle Straps...




how do you like them janes? is the strap in front narrow? I've been wanting to pull the trigger on them but the stores near me have never had my size.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> how do you like them janes? is the strap in front narrow? I've been wanting to pull the trigger on them but the stores near me have never had my size.




I love the SL Janes *betty.lee*! 


I've probably worn them a dozen times over this summer. I love the bare look with the narrow straps but they're not super comfy. I've worn them with skirts, dresses and even skinny jeans. I actually bought 2 pairs from Saks and Net-A-Porter and the backs and heels were slightly different so I kept the Saks ones which I liked better.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Love Love Love!!!  You look gorgeous! I love sling-backs! Is that yellow pair also Saint Laurent?




Thanks *madison*!


These are actually from an Italian maker called Gibellieri. I bought them off Luisaviaroma.com and they were shipped from Italy. They have a gorgeous selection of Italian shoes. I just bought the Casadei Thigh High Boots from them for Fall.


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Stilly just love all your different shoes. How about a few pointers at wearing the 150mm styles?




Thanks *Marniem*!


There really is no secret except practice and not wearing them for too long. Heels this high really stretch out your arches and strain your ankles so they're only appropriate for short trips out with minimal walking and standing.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I love the SL Janes *betty.lee*!
> 
> 
> I've probably worn them a dozen times over this summer. I love the bare look with the narrow straps but they're not super comfy. I've worn them with skirts, dresses and even skinny jeans. I actually bought 2 pairs from Saks and Net-A-Porter and the backs and heels were slightly different so I kept the Saks ones which I liked better.




Thank you sweet stilly. I have loved these since I saw them on rumi neely! I think I might need to take the plunge and just get them. hehe.  I noticed the SW nudist too but they just don't seem to be as sleek as these James for some reason. I'm a label snob I guess that's what it boils down to.


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> Thanks *Marniem*!
> 
> 
> There really is no secret except practice and not wearing them for too long. Heels this high really stretch out your arches and strain your ankles so they're only appropriate for short trips out with minimal walking and standing.



Which 150 mm would you recommend?


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> Thank you sweet stilly. I have loved these since I saw them on rumi neely! I think I might need to take the plunge and just get them. hehe.  I noticed the SW nudist too but they just don't seem to be as sleek as these James for some reason. I'm a label snob I guess that's what it boils down to.


 
I like the SW Nudist as well. I have 2 pairs in Nude and Python which I love. The heel is just slightly shorter but they're half the price of the SL Janes. A lot of celebs wear the Nudists. I'll post some pics of them before the warm weather goes way...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> Thank you sweet stilly. I have loved these since I saw them on rumi neely! I think I might need to take the plunge and just get them. hehe.  I noticed the SW nudist too but they just don't seem to be as sleek as these James for some reason. I'm a label snob I guess that's what it boils down to.


 


Marniem said:


> Which 150 mm would you recommend?




I actually have gotten away from the 150mm in recent years and moved toward Christian Louboutin 130mm heels which look just as high but have a thinner heel and are easier to wear. Look at my Christian Louboutin thread where I've posted pics of my CL 130mm heels if you want to see what they look like.


----------



## stilly

Key Lime Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks...


----------



## Ralli

These are beautiful, Stilly! Please don't neglect this thread; I love it as much your Louboutin one.


----------



## stilly

Ralli said:


> These are beautiful, Stilly! Please don't neglect this thread; I love it as much your Louboutin one.


 
Thanks so much *Ralli*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...


Hey, those are super hot stilly!! I love the outfit and shoe combination too 
Louise x


----------



## Marniem

I see what you mean about 130 mm looking really high but easier to wear than 150 mm.  I'm going to get some of each to wear as I love the look of both heights


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...



delicious shoes!!!! Its adorably


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...



Its a new shoes icon like so kate hot chick anounk and blade!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...


 


HOT, HOT, HOT! 
Love them Stilly


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> I see what you mean about 130 mm looking really high but easier to wear than 150 mm.  I'm going to get some of each to wear as I love the look of both heights


 


LKBennettlover said:


> Hey, those are super hot stilly!! I love the outfit and shoe combination too
> Louise x


 


wasp79 said:


> Its a new shoes icon like so kate hot chick anounk and blade!!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> HOT, HOT, HOT!
> Love them Stilly


 
Thanks so much *Marniem, LKBennettlover, wasp* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Navy Patent Casadei Blades...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blades...




Wow, those are hot-you look amazing


----------



## west of the sun

i absolutely love the shine on these! they almost look metallic!


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Wow, those are hot-you look amazing


 


west of the sun said:


> i absolutely love the shine on these! they almost look metallic!


 
Thanks so much *hhl4lvr* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid 150mm Ankle Straps...


----------



## Marniem

Thosr are perfect.  What brand are those? You wear them so well I need to order a pair. I really want to get into that height


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Thosr are perfect.  What brand are those? You wear them so well I need to order a pair. I really want to get into that height




Thanks *Marniem*!!!


These are from ItalianHeels.com from Italy from a few years ago.
They have some great 150mm heels and they're all custom made.
You have to be patient though as it can take a few months to make your order.


----------



## barbie_86

stilly said:


> Thanks *Marniem*!!!
> 
> 
> These are from ItalianHeels.com from Italy from a few years ago.
> They have some great 150mm heels and they're all custom made.
> You have to be patient though as it can take a few months to make your order.



Just checked that website out and wow! Amazing range, and the prices are so good! *adds to rapidly growing wish list*


----------



## Marniem

Hey Barbie which pairs are you liking?  I'm looking my self


----------



## Marniem

barbie_86 said:


> Just checked that website out and wow! Amazing range, and the prices are so good! *adds to rapidly growing wish list*



Let's see which ones you like?


----------



## stilly

My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...




These are heart stopping. How do they feel compared to CL HC?


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> These are heart stopping. How do they feel compared to CL HC?




Thanks *betty.lee*!!!


I actually find these much more comfortable than the CL Hot Chicks and a bit easier to walk in. This is my third pair.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...




Love the Brian Atwoods


----------



## rose60610

Incredible shoes! They look great on you!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blades...





stilly said:


> Black Kid 150mm Ankle Straps...





stilly said:


> My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...



Love love love!  Just stunning...seriously thinking about the Brian Atwood's or Casadei's!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blades...




I so love Casadei blades


----------



## gasty

Hi stilly. Do you only have anklestraps from Saint Laurent or some of their sleek pumps too? fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD64288/BD64288-SAINT%20LAURENT%20PATENT%20THORN%20PUMPS_C.jpg


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Brian Atwoods





rose60610 said:


> Incredible shoes! They look great on you!





madisoncouture said:


> Love love love!  Just stunning...seriously thinking about the Brian Atwood's or Casadei's!!!





Kayapo97 said:


> I so love Casadei blades



Thanks *Kayapo, rose* & *Madison*.
I'm a little negligent keeping up this thread though I have lots of new pairs to post!
I'll catch up in the next few weeks.


----------



## stilly

gasty said:


> Hi stilly. Do you only have anklestraps from Saint Laurent or some of their sleek pumps too? fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD64288/BD64288-SAINT%20LAURENT%20PATENT%20THORN%20PUMPS_C.jpg



Frankly, I prefer the Louboutin & Rossi anklestraps to the Saint Laurents.
The Saint Laurent's heel is a little low and thick by comparison for my liking...


----------



## stilly

I've been wanting to get these for a few years now so I finally splurged when I saw them on sale. They're so wild how could I resist. 

DSquared2 Skater Boots heading out for burgers on a casual Friday night...


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> I've been wanting to get these for a few years now so I finally splurged when I saw them on sale. They're so wild how could I resist.
> 
> DSquared2 Skater Boots heading out for burgers on a casual Friday night...



Those are so crazy! I bet you got a lot of comments?


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly, they are amazing.  Such a great buy.  How are they to wear?


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Those are so crazy! I bet you got a lot of comments?


 


baldjohn said:


> Stilly, they are amazing.  Such a great buy.  How are they to wear?


 


Thanks *Dego* &* John*!


I did get some questions and compliments when I wore them out to dinner.
They aren't real hard to walk in...but I wouldn't wear them out in any ice or snow...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I've been wanting to get these for a few years now so I finally splurged when I saw them on sale. They're so wild how could I resist.
> 
> DSquared2 Skater Boots heading out for burgers on a casual Friday night...




wow stilly. those are spectacular. they look like they take some skill to wear!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> wow stilly. those are spectacular. they look like they take some skill to wear!


 
Thanks* betty.lee*!


They're actually not that hard to walk in surprisingly.
Easier than 130mm CL's...


----------



## stilly

Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

Love those Casadei Blade boots Stilly!!!  So pretty!  I'm jealous my wife doesn't have a pair...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots...


Stilly, how could I have missed you in these. you look fab! those heels are divine aren't they
you need to join my thread on OTK boots - you star!
and lets see more of you in these


----------



## betty.lee

stilly. 
I don't know if I have already asked you but how do the casadei blades fit? for example if my CL SK size is 34.5 could I fit a blade 5? There is a gorgeous blue suede pair on eBay I've spied.

Thanks Hun and PS this thread has been lonely.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> stilly.
> I don't know if I have already asked you but how do the casadei blades fit? for example if my CL SK size is 34.5 could I fit a blade 5? There is a gorgeous blue suede pair on eBay I've spied.
> 
> Thanks Hun and PS this thread has been lonely.



Sorry I'm so late in getting back to you *betty.lee*.
The Casadei Blades usually fit pretty similar to CL's. I think for a 34.5 you could get a Euro size 35 or US size 5. I've seen them offered with both Euro and US sizing.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Kid Casadei Blade Slingbacks...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals. I love these so much I got them in 3 colors...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Sorry I'm so late in getting back to you *betty.lee*.
> The Casadei Blades usually fit pretty similar to CL's. I think for a 34.5 you could get a Euro size 35 or US size 5. I've seen them offered with both Euro and US sizing.



thanks sweetie. no worries. haha.


----------



## stilly

Black DSquared2 Gladiator Sandals. I've worn these quite a bit this summer.


----------



## Maxl

DSquared2 had one of the most sexiest heels ever. What do you think about those?


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Black DSquared2 Gladiator Sandals. I've worn these quite a bit this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487725
> View attachment 3487726
> View attachment 3487727
> View attachment 3487728
> View attachment 3487729
> View attachment 3487730
> View attachment 3487735
> View attachment 3487736
> View attachment 3487737
> View attachment 3487738



That is one fabulous sandal *stilly*!  I love the shape, the straps, the heel, everything!


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> DSquared2 had one of the most sexiest heels ever. What do you think about those?
> View attachment 3488204



These are beautiful *Maxi*!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> That is one fabulous sandal *stilly*!  I love the shape, the straps, the heel, everything!



Thanks so much *Lav*! I'm going to keep wearing these into Fall!


----------



## stilly

White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals...


----------



## MISSION

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my new Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps that wore with a Taylor polka dot dress and cardi...


Very beautiful shoes !! I really like the details and the pointed shoe


stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my new Jimmy Choo Blush Maya Bow Pumps that wore with a Taylor polka dot dress and cardi...


----------



## MvGalloway

Stilly have you tried Di Marni heels? Not the designer brand. This company specializes in heels. They have a few really nice styles.


----------



## stilly

MISSION said:


> Very beautiful shoes !! I really like the details and the pointed shoe



Thanks so much *MISSION*!!!


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly have you tried Di Marni heels? Not the designer brand. This company specializes in heels. They have a few really nice styles.



I have a pair of Di Marni boots from many years back. Very pointed toe and a super thin pin heel. Or are you thinking of Lauren Marnis who specializes in heels styled after the old style Christian Louboutin Pigalles?


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Strappy Casadei Blades...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Strappy Casadei Blades...
> View attachment 3502330
> View attachment 3502331
> View attachment 3502332
> View attachment 3502333
> View attachment 3502334
> View attachment 3502336
> View attachment 3502337
> View attachment 3502338
> View attachment 3502339
> View attachment 3502340


Wow Stilly those are gorgeous - as always you look amazing


----------



## Marniem

Those are a beautiful shoe! I've never seen that design on the Blades. I prefer an ankle strap on any of my shoes 120mm or higher. Do you ever wear your 150mm shoes anymore? Would you still purchase the 150mm?


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Wow Stilly those are gorgeous - as always you look amazing



Thanks so much *hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Those are a beautiful shoe! I've never seen that design on the Blades. I prefer an ankle strap on any of my shoes 120mm or higher. Do you ever wear your 150mm shoes anymore? Would you still purchase the 150mm?



Thanks *Marniem*!
This pair came all the way from Europe as I haven't seen this style in the US. I also love ankle straps and just picked up a pair of Casadei Blades with a thin ankle strap. I'll model them in a future post. I still wear the 150mm heels occasionally but not as much as I used to. I've moved more toward the Louboutin 130mm heels in recent years which are a little more practical and easier to wear but still have a super thin heel. I would still buy 150mm heels if I found some new pairs that I loved...


----------



## grtlegs

Hi Stilly:

Have been a long time admirer of your collection.....Since you seem to be one of the most informed posters on this forum was wondering if you have come across a designer named Cerasella Milano I think from Switzerland(or at least europe).....The "AVA" pump recently caught my eye and was wondering if you have any experience with this designer.....if so, would be interested in your opinion regarding fit and comfort compared to your Louboutins.....


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Hi Stilly:
> 
> Have been a long time admirer of your collection.....Since you seem to be one of the most informed posters on this forum was wondering if you have come across a designer named Cerasella Milano I think from Switzerland(or at least europe).....The "AVA" pump recently caught my eye and was wondering if you have any experience with this designer.....if so, would be interested in your opinion regarding fit and comfort compared to your Louboutins.....



Thanks so much *grtlegs*!
I can't say I'm familiar with Cerasella Milano but I just looked them up and the Ava pumps look very much like the Classic Pigalle 120's.
Maybe I'll take a chance on them...


----------



## stilly

I wore these Tom Ford ankle straps to dinner last night. I got them pre-owned but unused at a great price.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I wore these Tom Ford ankle straps to dinner last night. I got them pre-owned but unused at a great price.
> View attachment 3513794
> View attachment 3513798
> View attachment 3513799
> View attachment 3513801
> View attachment 3513802
> View attachment 3513803
> View attachment 3513804
> View attachment 3513805
> View attachment 3513806
> View attachment 3513807


The Tom Ford's look great.  Are they as high as the hot chicks?  Assume lots easier to wear!


----------



## west of the sun

the tom fords are stunning!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> The Tom Ford's look great.  Are they as high as the hot chicks?  Assume lots easier to wear!



Thanks *John*. These are about 125mm just shy of the Hot Chicks but they still have a fairly steep pitch.


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> the tom fords are stunning!



Thanks *west of the sun!* Its my first pair of Tom Fords and probably not my last...


----------



## stilly

Neon Giuseppe Zanotti sandals...


----------



## LavenderIce

The TF are stunning and love the pop of color of the GZ!


----------



## Kayapo97

Gorgeous darling. Very sexy



stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Strappy Casadei Blades...
> View attachment 3502330
> View attachment 3502331
> View attachment 3502332
> View attachment 3502333
> View attachment 3502334
> View attachment 3502336
> View attachment 3502337
> View attachment 3502338
> View attachment 3502339
> View attachment 3502340


l


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> Thanks *Marniem*!
> This pair came all the way from Europe as I haven't seen this style in the US. I also love ankle straps and just picked up a pair of Casadei Blades with a thin ankle strap. I'll model them in a future post. I still wear the 150mm heels occasionally but not as much as I used to. I've moved more toward the Louboutin 130mm heels in recent years which are a little more practical and easier to wear but still have a super thin heel. I would still buy 150mm heels if I found some new pairs that I loved...



Dear Stilly,
Do you have Blade boots maybe?


----------



## hellomashimaro

@stilly, love those neon GZ's! do you take the same size in those as your so kates?


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Dear Stilly,
> Do you have Blade boots maybe?



Yes I have 2 pairs...the Blade Suede Mid-Calf Blade Boots from a few years back and the Black Kid Thigh High Blade Boots from last season. There are pics of both of them in this thread if you go back a ways.


----------



## stilly

hellomashimaro said:


> @stilly, love those neon GZ's! do you take the same size in those as your so kates?



Thanks *hellomashimaro*!
Yes they run similar in size to the CL So Kates.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The TF are stunning and love the pop of color of the GZ!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Gorgeous darling. Very sexy
> 
> 
> l



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots...



Stilly, these are amazing!!
And They are still available on line!
Do you find difficult to take them of?
Did you took the same size as your So Kates?
Did the leather got softer a bit? It seems to me that they look quite soft on you.
And you wear them so perfect


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Casadei Blade Slingbacks...


So nice, can you tell I love slingbacks?
I am not fond of platforms, peeptoes, strappy / sandal types and no mules at all.
You can find anything else with heels up to even 180mm that shows a nice toecleavage in my wardrobe


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


I can't compete with you Stilly but here I am wearing my really comfortable Casadei suede pump - 6" heels. Not up to your level of expertise of walking in heels, but these I can walk in all day

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-shoes-are-you-wearing-today.263674/page-516#post-30905525


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Stilly, these are amazing!!
> And They are still available on line!
> Do you find difficult to take them of?
> Did you took the same size as your So Kates?
> Did the leather got softer a bit? It seems to me that they look quite soft on you.
> And you wear them so perfect



Thanks *Zucnarf*!
They're a little bit of challenge to get on since they're pull on style with no zip.
The leather is super soft. Sizing is similar to CL So Kates.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> I can't compete with you Stilly but here I am wearing my really comfortable Casadei suede pump - 6" heels. Not up to your level of expertise of walking in heels, but these I can walk in all day
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-shoes-are-you-wearing-today.263674/page-516#post-30905525



Those look great on you *Kayapo*!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So nice, can you tell I love slingbacks?
> I am not fond of platforms, peeptoes, strappy / sandal types and no mules at all.
> You can find anything else with heels up to even 180mm that shows a nice toecleavage in my wardrobe



I do love the toe cleavage as well. I love shoes so I have a little of everything but pumps and slingbacks with a single sole dominate my collection.


----------



## stilly

DSquared sandals getting a final wearing as the weather gets cold. They'll be back in the Spring!


----------



## MsYvonne

So sexy, it is almost cute


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So sexy, it is almost cute



Thanks *MsYvonne*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for wearing the Dsquared sandals again *Stilly*!  Love them.


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> Thanks *Zucnarf*!
> They're a little bit of challenge to get on since they're pull on style with no zip.
> The leather is super soft. Sizing is similar to CL So Kates.



Thank you dear!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for wearing the Dsquared sandals again *Stilly*!  Love them.



Thanks *Lav*! Now that its getting cold out, they'll get a little time to rest before Spring comes...


----------



## Marniem

Wow I guess you haven't rocked any different brands in a while? Feel free to show off some of your older or higher or lower shoes


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Wow I guess you haven't rocked any different brands in a while? Feel free to show off some of your older or higher or lower shoes



Sorry* Marniem*...I've neglected this thread a bit.
Yes I've still got lots of new shoes to show so how about this to start.
Patent Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...perfect for summer!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Sorry* Marniem*...I've neglected this thread a bit.
> Yes I've still got lots of new shoes to show so how about this to start.
> Patent Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...perfect for summer!
> View attachment 3753352
> View attachment 3753353
> View attachment 3753354
> View attachment 3753355
> View attachment 3753356
> View attachment 3753358
> View attachment 3753359
> View attachment 3753360
> View attachment 3753361
> View attachment 3753362


Wow Stilly these are very nice looking sandals with a very high heel, it seems the small platform gives a little comfort to the ball of foot area. Your poor pinkie toes look to be squished in these, it looks like your pinkie would be killing you if you did much walking in these. Then again I guess your feet are so used to being in sky high heels that even though it looks painful you have built up a high tolerance for wearing high heels every day. Your ability to wear high heels regularly is amazing and thanks for sharing your high heel collection and the comments and feedback.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *florcom*!
Yes my pinkie toe (just the right not the left) has suffered through all my heels over the years.
I've gotten used to it over the years and its part of wearing heels daily so I tolerate it.
I have a few pairs of these Zanotti sandals and they're actually not that hard on my feet despite the squished look.


----------



## PatsyCline

Your pinkie toe looks like it's hanging on for dear life!

The things we do for fashion.


----------



## Marniem

Beautiful sandals! Do you buy most of your shoes on line? Most of mine are from Italian Heels. Comfortable and super high. What source would you recommend for getting great shoes online?


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Beautiful sandals! Do you buy most of your shoes on line? Most of mine are from Italian Heels. Comfortable and super high. What source would you recommend for getting great shoes online?



Thanks *Marniem*! I buy them all over. These actually were bought on sale online from Bluefly.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Suede Casadei Blades...


----------



## Marniem

Love the blade heel. I have a pair from eBay they are my most comfortable 5" heel


----------



## florcom

These blade heels look like they fit your feet better and are putting less strain on your ankles than the So Kates. Are these easier on your feet after a long busy day at work? Does your bf massage your tired feet or do you soak your feet to get some soothing relief  after a realky busy day? My wife enjoys soaking her tired feet and enjoys a nice foot massage also.


----------



## Marniem

florcom said:


> These blade heels look like they fit your feet better and are putting less strain on your ankles than the So Kates. Are these easier on your feet after a long busy day at work? Does your bf massage your tired feet or do you soak your feet to get some soothing relief  after a realky busy day? My wife enjoys soaking her tired feet and enjoys a nice foot massage also.


My guy also loves to rub my feet extra nice if I wear great heels lol


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Love the blade heel. I have a pair from eBay they are my most comfortable 5" heel



Thanks *Marniem*!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Have you ever stepped on someone's foot with your boots by RoSa Shoes or your pencil thin stiletto heel slingbacks from les baisers des etoiles?



Yes a few times...in crowded clubs or bars. I think it threw me more of balance than hurt them. I moved on quickly...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These blade heels look like they fit your feet better and are putting less strain on your ankles than the So Kates. Are these easier on your feet after a long busy day at work? Does your bf massage your tired feet or do you soak your feet to get some soothing relief  after a realky busy day? My wife enjoys soaking her tired feet and enjoys a nice foot massage also.



Yes the Casadei Blades are a bit more comfy than the CL So Kates. Yes my bf often gives me a nice foot rub and I do soak my feet from time to time as well. Mostly as part of a long bath...


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Stuart Weitzman Nudist 110 Sandals...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

Stunning heels & style!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stunning heels & style!



Thanks so much *Stilettos Fan*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Spike Heel Sandals.
I wore these to dinner and then to do some windowing shopping at some shops after dinner.
Outside they're no so bad to walk in but I avoided polished indoor floors...


----------



## LavenderIce

Those are intense!  I feel faint just looking at them. [emoji29]


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Black Patent Spike Heel Sandals.
> I wore these to dinner and then to do some windowing shopping at some shops after dinner.
> Outside they're no so bad to walk in but I avoided polished indoor floors...
> View attachment 3813713
> View attachment 3813718
> View attachment 3813719
> View attachment 3813720
> View attachment 3813721
> View attachment 3813722
> View attachment 3813723
> View attachment 3813724
> View attachment 3813725
> View attachment 3813726



They look amazing but the heel angles in so much they must be hard to keep upright, I can see why polished floors are to be avoided!!


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> Black Patent Spike Heel Sandals.
> I wore these to dinner and then to do some windowing shopping at some shops after dinner.
> Outside they're no so bad to walk in but I avoided polished indoor floors...
> View attachment 3813713
> View attachment 3813718
> View attachment 3813719
> View attachment 3813720
> View attachment 3813721
> View attachment 3813722
> View attachment 3813723
> View attachment 3813724
> View attachment 3813725
> View attachment 3813726


Those are a nice pair for late summer. I like the shape of the ankle strap. Are they new? I'm finding heels like that becoming more wearable for me with practice


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Spike Heel Sandals.
> I wore these to dinner and then to do some windowing shopping at some shops after dinner.
> Outside they're no so bad to walk in but I avoided polished indoor floors...


Lovely daredevil


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Black Patent Spike Heel Sandals.
> I wore these to dinner and then to do some windowing shopping at some shops after dinner.
> Outside they're no so bad to walk in but I avoided polished indoor floors...
> View attachment 3813713
> View attachment 3813718
> View attachment 3813719
> View attachment 3813720
> View attachment 3813721
> View attachment 3813722
> View attachment 3813723
> View attachment 3813724
> View attachment 3813725
> View attachment 3813726


I don't know how you can walk in these sky high heels, besides the high heel it seems to be bent and does not look very stable. Just looking at these is scary, with the heel being so high and thin and angled in it looks like it might break at any moment. Do you worry about the heel breaking or even worse spraining or breaking your ankle if the heel gives out on these sky high heels?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Nude Stuart Weitzman Nudist 110 Sandals...
> View attachment 3800871
> View attachment 3800872
> View attachment 3800874
> View attachment 3800876
> View attachment 3800877
> View attachment 3800878
> View attachment 3800879
> View attachment 3800880
> View attachment 3800881
> View attachment 3800883


Lovely and look fab with your dress


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Those are intense!  I feel faint just looking at them. [emoji29]



Thanks *Lav*! They are quite an experience to wear...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> They look amazing but the heel angles in so much they must be hard to keep upright, I can see why polished floors are to be avoided!!



I also avoid wood floors as they tend to make little indentation marks...


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Those are a nice pair for late summer. I like the shape of the ankle strap. Are they new? I'm finding heels like that becoming more wearable for me with practice



Thanks *Marniem*!
No these are from a few years back. They aren't designer nor expensive but they're certainly unique.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> I don't know how you can walk in these sky high heels, besides the high heel it seems to be bent and does not look very stable. Just looking at these is scary, with the heel being so high and thin and angled in it looks like it might break at any moment. Do you worry about the heel breaking or even worse spraining or breaking your ankle if the heel gives out on these sky high heels?



I don't worry that much about it as it comes with the territory and I've certainly broken a few heels over the years and had my share of trips and falls. You just walk and little more slowly (more like a stroll) and carefully...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely and look fab with your dress



Thanks so much* Kayapo*!
I just love the SW Nudist Sandals. This is probably my 6th pair.
I find them sexy and stylish yet fairly comfortable.


----------



## Kayapo97

A bit like me and Casadei blades. I love them.


----------



## ChooLoub

OMG Stilly. I've just found this other thread of yours (I've been reading your Pigalle thread and have reached page 225 - the So Kates have arrived!!!), and I'm seriously impressed with your taste in shoes!!!! I'm also a big Casadei, Zanotti and DSquared fan. So, finding your selection of photos here is Heaven for me!!!

I've got some Zanottis on the way. Do you recognise them, and if so can you tell me the style name please? Thank you!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## ChooLoub

P.S. You've seriously distracted me from my usual way of life! I just cannot stop myself from looking through all of your photos - very inspiring. I only have 4 pairs of CL's atm, 7 pairs of Choos, 1 pair of Casadeis and the pair of Zanottis on the way. I do have a total of 87 pairs of shoes though, most with 120mm+ heels. I've got a lot of catching up to do!!!!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## ChooLoub

Hello Stilly,

I've quickly gone through all of your photos on this thread and was totally stunned by the Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks on pages 8 & 13. I've not heard of this designer, but I will certainly be looking out for their shoes - really elegant!!!

Apart from all of the Anouks (I love Anouks, I have the patent nude ones), my other favourites are:

Patent Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals p32 (style name "Harmony")
Tom Ford ankle straps p30
Neon Giuseppe Zanotti sandals p30
Black Kid Casadei Blade Slingbacks p29
Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals p29 (style name "Harmony")
Black DSquared2 Gladiator Sandals p29 & p31 (style name "Riri") (stunning!!!)
DSquared2 Skater Boots p28 (I wish they'd made these without the skates. They would be really lovely boots as they are!!)
Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots p28
Pink Gianvito Rossi Pumps p17
Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots p1 & p16
Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks p8 & p13 (stunning!!!)
Black Calf Stiletto Sandals p11 (stunning!!!)
Navy Ankle Strap Sandals p10 (stunning!!!)
Alexandre Birman Black Patent Peep Toes p9
Casadei Blade Sandals p8 (stunning!!!)
150mm Black Patent Peep Toe p7

Any more photos of the above shoes will be very much appreciated!!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> OMG Stilly. I've just found this other thread of yours (I've been reading your Pigalle thread and have reached page 225 - the So Kates have arrived!!!), and I'm seriously impressed with your taste in shoes!!!! I'm also a big Casadei, Zanotti and DSquared fan. So, finding your selection of photos here is Heaven for me!!!
> 
> I've got some Zanottis on the way. Do you recognise them, and if so can you tell me the style name please? Thank you!!
> 
> ChooLoub xx
> 
> View attachment 3825507



Thanks *ChooLoub*!
I love Zanotti's but I don't recall ever seeing these blue sandals. I have a white pair that has the same heel but its multiple straps vs. the single ankle strap on these. Post some pics when you get them!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Hello Stilly,
> 
> I've quickly gone through all of your photos on this thread and was totally stunned by the Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks on pages 8 & 13. I've not heard of this designer, but I will certainly be looking out for their shoes - really elegant!!!
> 
> Apart from all of the Anouks (I love Anouks, I have the patent nude ones), my other favourites are:
> 
> Patent Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals p32 (style name "Harmony")
> Tom Ford ankle straps p30
> Neon Giuseppe Zanotti sandals p30
> Black Kid Casadei Blade Slingbacks p29
> Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals p29 (style name "Harmony")
> Black DSquared2 Gladiator Sandals p29 & p31 (style name "Riri") (stunning!!!)
> DSquared2 Skater Boots p28 (I wish they'd made these without the skates. They would be really lovely boots as they are!!)
> Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots p28
> Pink Gianvito Rossi Pumps p17
> Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots p1 & p16
> Nando Muzi Ivory Stiletto Slingbacks p8 & p13 (stunning!!!)
> Black Calf Stiletto Sandals p11 (stunning!!!)
> Navy Ankle Strap Sandals p10 (stunning!!!)
> Alexandre Birman Black Patent Peep Toes p9
> Casadei Blade Sandals p8 (stunning!!!)
> 150mm Black Patent Peep Toe p7
> 
> Any more photos of the above shoes will be very much appreciated!!!
> 
> ChooLoub xx



That's quite a long list of favs.
I'm way behind on posting to this thread. I probably have a half dozen pairs of Casadei Blades I need to post along with some other brands.
I'll start posting some new pairs to catch up.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...


----------



## stilly

And Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti 3 Strap Sandals...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti 3 Strap Sandals... [emoji2]
> View attachment 3831573
> View attachment 3831574
> View attachment 3831575
> View attachment 3831576
> View attachment 3831577
> View attachment 3831578
> View attachment 3831579
> View attachment 3831580
> View attachment 3831581
> View attachment 3831582


Love these sandals very elegant on you.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love these sandals very elegant on you.



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> And Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti 3 Strap Sandals...



Once again yopu look so beatiful. Not only in Loubs 

Wanted to say that the shot from behind is really cute. You should choose that ankle more often.


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> That's quite a long list of favs.
> I'm way behind on posting to this thread. I probably have a half dozen pairs of Casadei Blades I need to post along with some other brands.
> I'll start posting some new pairs to catch up.



I'm really pleased to see you posting more of your non CL shoes on this thread again Stilly. I LOVE the Zanotti 3 strap sandals (I believe the style name is Harmony). I have 4 "copy" pairs of these - they are REALLY good copies. I can't afford to buy the originals - my disposable income only allows me to but a few genuine designer pairs, but I do have loads of other pairs too (approaching 100 now).

Can I suggest that you start an inventory? I have an inventory, detailing the brand, style name, style type, size, heel height, platform height (if applicable), and a photo, for every pair of shoes I have, which I add to every time I buy a pair. This allows me to quickly see and choose which shoes I want for any particular occasion.

I know this would be a monumental task for you, but maybe you could do it every time you wear a pair? Then you would be able to put together a comprehensive list of all of your shoes over the next year or so. What do you think??.

My Zanotti Cobalt Blue sandals have arrived! I'll try to take some photos over the next few weeks to share with you . I haven't found out the style name yet..................

Keep posting those photos Stilly!!!!!!!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## Stilettos Fan

Nice stiletto heels Stilly!


----------



## Marniem

Curious if you've worn any different shoes or boots this season?


----------



## xmas20031222

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 170mm Pumps
> 
> My dbf wanted me to wear these last weekend.
> They're actually easier to walk in than stand in for any length of time.
> I decided to wear them just for a very quick trip to the bank on Saturday.
> They were certainly interesting while I waited in line...



Hi Stilly, do you still remember its brand name?


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Curious if you've worn any different shoes or boots this season?



Here are some new thigh high boots *Marniem*.  Gray Suede Thigh High Casadei Blade Boots...


----------



## stilly

xmas20031222 said:


> Hi Stilly, do you still remember its brand name?



I'm going to have to dig these out and check on the brand *xmas*.
This was a while back...


----------



## So Kate fan

Absolute divinity Stilly! No matter the brand you ROCK it! I'm such a fan of you & your style


----------



## stilly

So Kate fan said:


> Absolute divinity Stilly! No matter the brand you ROCK it! I'm such a fan of you & your style



Thanks *So Kate fan*! I'm trying to catch up on my non-CL pics. I've built quite a backlog...


----------



## stilly

xmas20031222 said:


> Hi Stilly, do you still remember its brand name?



These are from Peter Chu...Orientvisual. They make custom high heels out of China. The quality is fairly good but it takes 8-12 weeks. It looks like they still have a large assortment for custom order on their website.


----------



## marceli

Stilly your stylizations are always great! I'm waiting impatiently for the next posts with boots.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful pictures. You are looking so cute with those boots!


----------



## Stilettos Fan

Stunning boots Stilly! How much were they? I wonder if you wore your knee high boots from RoSa Shoes this winter, have you? .


----------



## mark868

Wow Stilly, amazing !


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Stilly your stylizations are always great! I'm waiting impatiently for the next posts with boots.



Thanks *marceli*!
More to come...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful pictures. You are looking so cute with those boots!



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stunning boots Stilly! How much were they? I wonder if you wore your knee high boots from RoSa Shoes this winter, have you? .



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! I haven't worn the RoSa boots in a while but I think I'll get them out...


----------



## stilly

mark868 said:


> Wow Stilly, amazing !



Thanks *mark*!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stunning boots Stilly! How much were they? I wonder if you wore your knee high boots from RoSa Shoes this winter, have you? .



I actually got these half price since its getting toward the end of the season but they were still $600 or so even discounted.
Direct from Casadei's boutique in the UK...


----------



## Andrea o

You have more pictures of thes beautiful Heels? 



stilly said:


> My newest Black Snakeskin Jimmy Choo Anouks...
> I wore these shopping over the weekend and they were pretty comfy


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Here are some new thigh high boots *Marniem*.  Gray Suede Thigh High Casadei Blade Boots...
> View attachment 3986193
> View attachment 3986194
> View attachment 3986195
> View attachment 3986196
> View attachment 3986197
> View attachment 3986198
> View attachment 3986199
> View attachment 3986200
> View attachment 3986201
> View attachment 3986202


The boots look like they don't have an inside zipper, are they hard to put on? I ask as DH likes them so much, he had me order a pair.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> The boots look like they don't have an inside zipper, are they hard to put on? I ask as DH likes them so much, he had me order a pair.



You're correct *Patsy*...none of the Casadei thigh highs have zippers...they just pull on. The suede is super soft, stretchy and easy to pull on though.


----------



## stilly

More new boots from this season...Balenciaga Black Calf Broken Heel boots (another pull on boot)...
I like the unique slanted heels on these but they're a bit tricky to walk in...


----------



## stilly

New LeSilla Black Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots. These are super soft, black suede pull on boots. I bought these on sale directly from LeSilla in Italy and got them 50% off...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> You're correct *Patsy*...none of the Casadei thigh highs have zippers...they just pull on. The suede is super soft, stretchy and easy to pull on though.





stilly said:


> You're correct *Patsy*...none of the Casadei thigh highs have zippers...they just pull on. The suede is super soft, stretchy and easy to pull on though.


I received them on Monday.  They were a huge hit with DH.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I received them on Monday.  They were a huge hit with DH.



Its great to hear you both love them *Patsy*! Enjoy!


----------



## mIella

Hey Stilly can’t believe I just found this thread. Gorgeous style as usual and great to see this other side of your collection as I’ve been more interested in boots these days. I even noticed some back seamed stockings in one outfit, cool!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Hey Stilly can’t believe I just found this thread. Gorgeous style as usual and great to see this other side of your collection as I’ve been more interested in boots these days. I even noticed some back seamed stockings in one outfit, cool!



Thanks *mIella*! This is where I display all my other non-CL shoes which are many.
I'm a little tardy in posting here and I have so many other shoes show everyone!


----------



## stilly

Lerre Black Patent Tassel Back Cross Strap Pumps...


----------



## stilly

LeSilla 110 Black Kid Booties for a little shopping today...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> More new boots from this season...Balenciaga Black Calf Broken Heel boots (another pull on boot)...
> I like the unique slanted heels on these but they're a bit tricky to walk in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999227
> View attachment 3999228
> View attachment 3999230
> View attachment 3999232
> View attachment 3999233
> View attachment 3999234
> View attachment 3999235
> View attachment 3999238
> View attachment 3999239
> View attachment 3999240


It is a different look for sure with that heel bent in like that, but it looks like you could easily twist an ankle. You are an experienced pro in high heels but these may be dangerous for the average heel wearer. Take care and thanks again for sharing your wonderful high heels collection .


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> LeSilla 110 Black Kid Booties for a little shopping today...
> View attachment 4006444
> View attachment 4006445
> View attachment 4006446
> View attachment 4006447
> View attachment 4006450
> View attachment 4006451
> View attachment 4006452
> View attachment 4006453
> View attachment 4006454
> View attachment 4006455


Stunning! I have seen heels like these in the building I worked in a couple years back.  How many pairs of stilettos do you have?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> It is a different look for sure with that heel bent in like that, but it looks like you could easily twist an ankle. You are an experienced pro in high heels but these may be dangerous for the average heel wearer. Take care and thanks again for sharing your wonderful high heels collection .



They're actually a little bit tricky to walk it and I always fear the heel could break at any moment. I do like the slanted heel look though...


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stunning! I have seen heels like these in the building I worked in a couple years back.  How many pairs of stilettos do you have?



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! I do love booties.
I have hundreds of pairs at this point...I lost count long ago.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> New LeSilla Black Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots. These are super soft, black suede pull on boots. I bought these on sale directly from LeSilla in Italy and got them 50% off...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3999255
> View attachment 3999258
> View attachment 3999259
> View attachment 3999260
> View attachment 3999261
> View attachment 3999262
> View attachment 3999263
> View attachment 3999264
> View attachment 3999265
> View attachment 3999266


Looking good in boots sweetie[emoji5]

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Sorry* Marniem*...I've neglected this thread a bit.
> Yes I've still got lots of new shoes to show so how about this to start.
> Patent Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals...perfect for summer!
> View attachment 3753352
> View attachment 3753353
> View attachment 3753354
> View attachment 3753355
> View attachment 3753356
> View attachment 3753358
> View attachment 3753359
> View attachment 3753360
> View attachment 3753361
> View attachment 3753362


Hello Stilly,

Sorry I haven't commented on your stunning postings for many months - I've hardly been on Purse Forum, because I've been so busy trawling the internet buying more and more shoes!!!!

I now have over 180 pairs of heels, including the same Zanotti Harmony in Coral Red!!!! I love them very much, as they are simply stunning, with a goregeous profile and super high slim heel. I agree that the front strap is narrow underneath, so they're not for running marathons in!!!!!!

Gorgeous as ever Stilly!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> View attachment 3554057
> View attachment 3554058
> View attachment 3554059
> View attachment 3554060
> View attachment 3554061
> View attachment 3554062
> View attachment 3554063
> View attachment 3554064
> View attachment 3554065
> View attachment 3554066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSquared sandals getting a final wearing as the weather gets cold. They'll be back in the Spring!


DSquared Riri - My ABSOLUTE FAVOURITES - Simply stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Looking good in boots sweetie[emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Hello Stilly,
> 
> Sorry I haven't commented on your stunning postings for many months - I've hardly been on Purse Forum, because I've been so busy trawling the internet buying more and more shoes!!!!
> 
> I now have over 180 pairs of heels, including the same Zanotti Harmony in Coral Red!!!! I love them very much, as they are simply stunning, with a goregeous profile and super high slim heel. I agree that the front strap is narrow underneath, so they're not for running marathons in!!!!!!
> 
> Gorgeous as ever Stilly!
> 
> ChooLoub xx



Love to hear you're buying some new heels and loving them *ChooLoub*!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> DSquared Riri - My ABSOLUTE FAVOURITES - Simply stunning!!!!!!!



Thanks *ChooLoub*!
I'll be getting out my DSquared2 sandals again now that summer is almost here!
More to come including some new pairs...


----------



## ChooLoub

Thanks Stilly!

I now have over 220 pairs, including more Choos, Loubs, Casadei, etc. I just can't stop myself!!!!!!

I know I won't catch up with the number and quality of your collection, but it's fun trying!!!!!

Looking forward to more Riri shots and your new pairs.

ChooLoub xx


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Thanks Stilly!
> 
> I now have over 220 pairs, including more Choos, Loubs, Casadei, etc. I just can't stop myself!!!!!!
> 
> I know I won't catch up with the number and quality of your collection, but it's fun trying!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to more Riri shots and your new pairs.
> 
> ChooLoub xx



Wow...that's quite a collection! I hope you're enjoying them as I do!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Kid Casadei Blades...


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Casadei Blades...
> View attachment 4091675
> View attachment 4091676
> View attachment 4091677
> View attachment 4091678
> View attachment 4091679
> View attachment 4091680
> View attachment 4091681
> View attachment 4091683
> View attachment 4091684
> View attachment 4091685



Just discovered that you have a thread here, too . Very pretty! The heels match your dress so perfect.


----------



## stilly

MiaElisaS said:


> Just discovered that you have a thread here, too . Very pretty! The heels match your dress so perfect.



Thanks *MiaElisaS*! Yes I thought these shoes were perfect with this dress...


----------



## Marniem

Hey Stilly anything new to post here? Love all your posts


----------



## stilly

How about some new Black Patent Brian Atwood Sandals?


----------



## stilly

White Patent LeSilla Sandals...


----------



## Gianmarco

stilly said:


> White Patent LeSilla Sandals...
> View attachment 4170126
> View attachment 4170127
> View attachment 4170128
> View attachment 4170129


Love this thread especially the casadei blades. Where do you buy Le Silla in US? My wife has many pairs we purchased in Milan.


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> How about some new Black Patent Brian Atwood Sandals?


Those sandals are beautiful for  summer day


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> White Patent LeSilla Sandals...
> View attachment 4170126
> View attachment 4170127
> View attachment 4170128
> View attachment 4170129


So lush and a nice casual look with the platform


----------



## stilly

Gianmarco said:


> Love this thread especially the casadei blades. Where do you buy Le Silla in US? My wife has many pairs we purchased in Milan.



Thanks *Gianmarco*. Le Silla's you can now order directly from their website. They have quite a large selection to choose from.


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> So lush and a nice casual look with the platform



Thanks* Marniem*!


----------



## Mr. Loub

Those Casadei Blade are really gorgeous. Nude is always an amazing color that matches with almost all clothes. it's like a neutral color, one of my favourites.

They look amazing and sexy, as usual in all your pictures.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Those Casadei Blade are really gorgeous. Nude is always an amazing color that matches with almost all clothes. it's like a neutral color, one of my favourites.
> 
> They look amazing and sexy, as usual in all your pictures.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I still have quite a few pairs of new Casadei's to post pics on...


----------



## stilly

From this past weekend, my Black Kid Rosa Slingbacks...


----------



## stilly

Gray Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the outfit!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Gray Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...


We are in sync, I was wearing over the knee boots quite some times the past weeks.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, my Black Kid Rosa Slingbacks...


Slingbacks are nice


----------



## LavenderIce

I love the grey suede OTK Lesilla boots!  Perfect outfit.


----------



## MBB Fan

The LeSilla Over The Knee Boots are more than lovely!

Did you also take an photo from "your view", that mean looking down. I hope you know what I mean. You made this for several other boots in the last months.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, my Black Kid Rosa Slingbacks...
> View attachment 4293131
> View attachment 4293132
> View attachment 4293133
> View attachment 4293134
> View attachment 4293135
> View attachment 4293136
> View attachment 4293138
> View attachment 4293139
> View attachment 4293140
> View attachment 4293141



You look absolutely stunning and sensual all in black always presenting us with your beautiful legs. Thank you so much.  Do you have more Rosa Shoes models? Some are really beautiful, always having a very thin heels, that make all models really sexy.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Gray Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4293146
> View attachment 4293147
> View attachment 4293148
> View attachment 4293150
> View attachment 4293151
> View attachment 4293152
> View attachment 4293153
> View attachment 4293154
> View attachment 4293155
> View attachment 4293156



Beautiful and sexy outfit. Those boots are gorgeous and you look fantastic with them. Never forget to mention your mini dress and your scarf that is your brand image. I think your scarves always make an amazing final touch in your outfit.
When you can show us your new Casadei.


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, my Black Kid Rosa Slingbacks...
> View attachment 4293131
> View attachment 4293132
> View attachment 4293133
> View attachment 4293134
> View attachment 4293135
> View attachment 4293136
> View attachment 4293138
> View attachment 4293139
> View attachment 4293140
> View attachment 4293141


Amazing stiletto heel shoes! You are stunning like a model! Where did you wear those out to?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> We are in sync, I was wearing over the knee boots quite some times the past weeks.



Good to see we're still thinking alike...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I love the grey suede OTK Lesilla boots!  Perfect outfit.



Thanks *Lav*! I am loving the suede over-the-knee boots this year! I bought a few new pairs this season...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> The LeSilla Over The Knee Boots are more than lovely!
> 
> Did you also take an photo from "your view", that mean looking down. I hope you know what I mean. You made this for several other boots in the last months.



You mean something like this *MBB*??? You can see the fringe from my scarf in some of these...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look absolutely stunning and sensual all in black always presenting us with your beautiful legs. Thank you so much.  Do you have more Rosa Shoes models? Some are really beautiful, always having a very thin heels, that make all models really sexy.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I have another pair of black pumps and two pairs of boots. The super thin heel and super pointed toe makes the Rosa shoes stand out. I do love the ultra thin heel...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Beautiful and sexy outfit. Those boots are gorgeous and you look fantastic with them. Never forget to mention your mini dress and your scarf that is your brand image. I think your scarves always make an amazing final touch in your outfit.
> When you can show us your new Casadei.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
I do love scarves so I don't mind the cooler weather which gives me an opportunity to wear them more.


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Amazing stiletto heel shoes! You are stunning like a model! Where did you wear those out to?



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! I actually wore these out to lunch and little light shopping with a friend.


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a first wearing of my Nude Kid Casadei Blade Pumps...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I have another pair of black pumps and two pairs of boots. The super thin heel and super pointed toe makes the Rosa shoes stand out. I do love the ultra thin heel...


What do your two pairs of RoSa boots look like?


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a first wearing of my Nude Kid Casadei Blade Pumps...
> View attachment 4294714
> View attachment 4294715
> View attachment 4294716
> View attachment 4294717
> View attachment 4294718
> View attachment 4294719
> View attachment 4294720
> View attachment 4294723
> View attachment 4294724
> View attachment 4294725



Casadei Blade are my favorite model of the brand Casadei. In Nude colour they are simply beautiful to die and in your feet they become divine. Not to mention that all the high heels I've seen so far at your feet are always perfect and beautiful. Please, you must show more Casadei shoes, especially Blade model that you have not yet posted.


----------



## aliensurfer

Finally ordered a pair of these for my wife last night Stilly!  I sure hope they fit!!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> You mean something like this *MBB*???



Yes, thank you so much! Also for adding that perspective with your gorgeous Casadei heels!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> What do your two pairs of RoSa boots look like?



Very pointed toe and a very thin heel...just like the pumps. I'll dig them and try to wear them in the coming months.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Casadei Blade are my favorite model of the brand Casadei. In Nude colour they are simply beautiful to die and in your feet they become divine. Not to mention that all the high heels I've seen so far at your feet are always perfect and beautiful. Please, you must show more Casadei shoes, especially Blade model that you have not yet posted.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
I'm so behind on wearing and posting pics on my new Casadei Blades.
If the weather holds out in the coming months, I'll try to catch up a bit...


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Finally ordered a pair of these for my wife last night Stilly!  I sure hope they fit!!



I love these *aliensurfer*! 
Casadei's online store had a number of pair of boots on sale over the holidays and I bought the Dark and Light Gray Over The Knee Boots. I also picked up 2 pairs of Casadei ankle boots from Farfetch. I love them for the winter!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Yes, thank you so much! Also for adding that perspective with your gorgeous Casadei heels!



I didn't you used to take this view much but I'm warming up to it more...especially with my new boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

Stilly, the sale was still on this week - 50% off.  I would have liked to get the black leather, black suede and grey suede ones as well but these will have to do for now.  I love the burgundy colour for leather.  It looks so elegant and unusual.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> I love these *aliensurfer*!
> Casadei's online store had a number of pair of boots on sale over the holidays and I bought the Dark and Light Gray Over The Knee Boots. I also picked up 2 pairs of Casadei ankle boots from Farfetch. I love them for the winter!


Hello Stilly,
Is the Dark grey over the knee version colour called Lead on the Casadei website and are 115mm? Would love to see a photo of them because I am thinking of buying a pair of them but am not sure how they look not behind a white background.


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello Stilly,
> Is the Dark grey over the knee version colour called Lead on the Casadei website and are 115mm? Would love to see a photo of them because I am thinking of buying a pair of them but am not sure how they look not behind a white background.



Yes Lead is the Dark Gray. They have the 120mm heel. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of them. I'll try to take some pics. 
In the meantime here are the Medium Gray Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots I wore last weekend...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Yes Lead is the Dark Gray. They have the 120mm heel. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of them. I'll try to take some pics.
> In the meantime here are the Medium Gray Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots I wore last weekend...
> View attachment 4301206
> View attachment 4301207
> View attachment 4301208
> View attachment 4301209
> View attachment 4301210
> View attachment 4301211
> View attachment 4301212
> View attachment 4301213
> View attachment 4301215
> View attachment 4301216



You know how I really love your high heels poses' innovations. I also love Casadei brand, mainly Blade models. After Louboutin, Casadei are my second favourite shoes brand. 
You look like the weather... GREY, but more beautiful. I really like your grey tones outfit, you look warm in those outfit, because it must be very cold outside, but you always show us your amazing to taste. You are gorgeous and sensual as usual, keeping your simplicity and elegance in your outfit choices. 
Those boots are beautiful, please show us more Casadei models, shoes or boots.


----------



## Zucnarf

Wow Stilly!
Love that shade of grey!
I have a lot of Blade boots but these grey are really tdf!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You know how I really love your high heels poses' innovations. I also love Casadei brand, mainly Blade models. After Louboutin, Casadei are my second favourite shoes brand.
> You look like the weather... GREY, but more beautiful. I really like your grey tones outfit, you look warm in those outfit, because it must be very cold outside, but you always show us your amazing to taste. You are gorgeous and sensual as usual, keeping your simplicity and elegance in your outfit choices.
> Those boots are beautiful, please show us more Casadei models, shoes or boots.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
I do love gray...thus I have more than my fair share of gray pumps and boots.
I'm in love with the over the knee styles this season...


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Wow Stilly!
> Love that shade of grey!
> I have a lot of Blade boots but these grey are really tdf!!



Thanks *Zucnarf*!
I just love gray...


----------



## stilly

Rosa Black Calf Boots out for dinner last night...


----------



## aliensurfer

After my wife's new Casadei's in the Marsala calf arrived I had to order another pair!  This time the lead suede.

Love your RoSa's!  Very sharp looking.  Discontinued I believe?


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Rosa Black Calf Boots out for dinner last night...
> View attachment 4303769
> View attachment 4303770
> View attachment 4303771
> View attachment 4303772
> View attachment 4303773
> View attachment 4303774
> View attachment 4303776
> View attachment 4303777
> View attachment 4303778
> View attachment 4303779



You look fantastic and gorgeous. One more time, you choose a black outfit that delighted me so much, with grey tones scarf as final touch. 
I really love very thin heels and Rosa brand has high heels of that kind. Those boots are beautiful and sexy. Are those heels 120mm? They seems to be higher than 120mm.
This time, no bare legs, but you look elegant, beautiful and sensual as usual. I understand your option, there must be very cold, mainly during the night.
Please, is it possible you show here more Rosa Shoes models from your collection?


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Rosa Black Calf Boots out for dinner last night...
> View attachment 4303769
> View attachment 4303770
> View attachment 4303771
> View attachment 4303772
> View attachment 4303773
> View attachment 4303774
> View attachment 4303776
> View attachment 4303777
> View attachment 4303778
> View attachment 4303779


Great and stunning style! Love the natural model stands, outfit and stilettos!


----------



## zeck500

Hi stilly,

i love your black Rosa boots and its sad that they are not selling boots anymore.
My wife owns a quite similar pair from "Fuss Schuhe" in germany.


----------



## Mr. Loub

zeck500 said:


> Hi stilly,
> 
> i love your black Rosa boots and its sad that they are not selling boots anymore.
> My wife owns a quite similar pair from "Fuss Schuhe" in germany.



Fuss Schuhe brand has an amazing and sexy boots and shoes.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look fantastic and gorgeous. One more time, you choose a black outfit that delighted me so much, with grey tones scarf as final touch.
> I really love very thin heels and Rosa brand has high heels of that kind. Those boots are beautiful and sexy. Are those heels 120mm? They seems to be higher than 120mm.
> This time, no bare legs, but you look elegant, beautiful and sensual as usual. I understand your option, there must be very cold, mainly during the night.
> Please, is it possible you show here more Rosa Shoes models from your collection?



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
It was a little too cold to go with bare legs that day.
I'll have to see if I can dig out the other Rosa shoes/boots...


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Great and stunning style! Love the natural model stands, outfit and stilettos!



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Fuss Schuhe brand has an amazing and sexy boots and shoes.



I actually have a couple of pairs of shoes and boots from Fuss Schuhe...


----------



## stilly

My new Lead (Dark Gray) Suede Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> I actually have a couple of pairs of shoes and boots from Fuss Schuhe...



Please, show us here your Fuss Schuhe collection. I'm a big fan of that brand and I bet you must be fantastic and sexy with them on your feet.


----------



## MsYvonne

Mr. Loub said:


> Please, show us here your Fuss Schuhe collection. I'm a big fan of that brand and I bet you must be fantastic and sexy with them on your feet.


Oh my I am drooling seeing that Fuss Schuhe collection, what did I miss.
Guess I will order a pair of their pumps soon.


----------



## LavenderIce

The lead suede Casadei OTK boots are stunning!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> My new Lead (Dark Gray) Suede Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots...



It seems to be cold outside but you seems to be warm, even showing part of your legs. You look prepared for that weather, always beautiful and sexy. I love your boots, they are so classic and elegant and your outfit finishes with scarf, the final touch that i really love in you.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Please, show us here your Fuss Schuhe collection. I'm a big fan of that brand and I bet you must be fantastic and sexy with them on your feet.



I'm not even sure I can find them. The best pair I have is the black patent mules which have to be close to a 130mm heel...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The lead suede Casadei OTK boots are stunning!



Thanks *Lav*!
I do love dark gray and over the knee boots are perfect for cold, winter days...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> It seems to be cold outside but you seems to be warm, even showing part of your legs. You look prepared for that weather, always beautiful and sexy. I love your boots, they are so classic and elegant and your outfit finishes with scarf, the final touch that i really love in you.



These over the knee boots are super warm and pretty comfy. The sweater dress however was a bit short for a chilly day. The scarf helped though...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> My new Lead (Dark Gray) Suede Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4315669
> View attachment 4315670
> View attachment 4315671
> View attachment 4315672
> View attachment 4315673
> View attachment 4315674
> View attachment 4315675
> View attachment 4315676
> View attachment 4315677
> View attachment 4315678


Stylish and classy!


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> Rosa Black Calf Boots out for dinner last night...
> View attachment 4303769
> View attachment 4303770
> View attachment 4303771
> View attachment 4303772
> View attachment 4303773
> View attachment 4303774
> View attachment 4303776
> View attachment 4303777
> View attachment 4303778
> View attachment 4303779


amazing boots 
the heel 120mm or 130mm ？
I went to rose shoes web found they also provide "Little Black Hobble Skirt" which is so elegance
It will be prefect match your heels，as such a elegance lady maybe your should try


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Lead (Dark Gray) Suede Casadei Blade Over The Knee Boots...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4315669
> View attachment 4315670
> View attachment 4315671
> View attachment 4315672
> View attachment 4315673
> View attachment 4315674
> View attachment 4315675
> View attachment 4315676
> View attachment 4315677
> View attachment 4315678


Perfect darling we have the same boots aren't they fab to wear[emoji4][emoji6] so sexy


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stylish and classy!



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*!!!


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> amazing boots
> the heel 120mm or 130mm ？
> I went to rose shoes web found they also provide "Little Black Hobble Skirt" which is so elegance
> It will be prefect match your heels，as such a elegance lady maybe your should try



Thanks *borbie*!
These have the 120mm heel.
I do love that hobble skirt...it appears to make walking quite a challenge...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Perfect darling we have the same boots aren't they fab to wear[emoji4][emoji6] so sexy



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> Thanks *borbie*!
> These have the 120mm heel.
> I do love that hobble skirt...it appears to make walking quite a challenge...


I'm glad you think so. I really like it, too.
wear hobble skirt to work must be more feminine
would your buy one？
can't waitting you to try them on


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> I'm glad you think so. I really like it, too.
> wear hobble skirt to work must be more feminine
> would your buy one？
> can't waitting you to try them on



I would probably buy a hobble skirt if I could find a nice leather one.
I heard this company went out of business though...


----------



## stilly

Leopard Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Strap pumps to work last week on a freezing cold day...
Flip over to my Christian Louboutin thread to see the other heels I wore for dinner that same night...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Leopard Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Strap pumps to work last week on a freezing cold day...
> Flip over to my Christian Louboutin thread to see the other heels I wore for dinner that same night...
> View attachment 4329684
> View attachment 4329685
> View attachment 4329686
> View attachment 4329687
> View attachment 4329688
> View attachment 4329689
> View attachment 4329690
> View attachment 4329691
> View attachment 4329692
> View attachment 4329693


Stunning! Hope it wasn't too cold though.


----------



## MBB Fan

I missed all that wonderful boot postings. Thank you so much. You are such a beauty.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Leopard Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Strap pumps to work last week on a freezing cold day...
> Flip over to my Christian Louboutin thread to see the other heels I wore for dinner that same night...



You look so gorgeous and classic... always so elegant and sensual. Your dress' color is beautiful. 

In the name of fashion, you are in bare legs and wearing ankle straps shoes, leaving your feet with less cold protection. Just courageous women like you do it to keep sexy.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Leopard Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Strap pumps to work last week on a freezing cold day...
> Flip over to my Christian Louboutin thread to see the other heels I wore for dinner that same night...
> View attachment 4329684
> View attachment 4329685
> View attachment 4329686
> View attachment 4329687
> View attachment 4329688
> View attachment 4329689
> View attachment 4329690
> View attachment 4329691
> View attachment 4329692
> View attachment 4329693


This heel is not very high , are they the lowest heel you own?


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Stunning! Hope it wasn't too cold though.



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! Thankfully I wasn't outside that long in the cold...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I missed all that wonderful boot postings. Thank you so much. You are such a beauty.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look so gorgeous and classic... always so elegant and sensual. Your dress' color is beautiful.
> 
> In the name of fashion, you are in bare legs and wearing ankle straps shoes, leaving your feet with less cold protection. Just courageous women like you do it to keep sexy.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! My legs actually seem to feel the cold much more than my feet but I've gotten used to it over the years...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> This heel is not very high , are they the lowest heel you own?



They're 105mm heels. I love the ankle straps so I settled for a slightly lower heel than my usual 120mm+. No I actually have quite a few pairs of 100mm and less heels.


----------



## stilly

From last Saturday, Black Calf Icone Thigh High boots with a black sweater dress after a bit of snow...


----------



## stilly

Then on Sunday, after it warmed up and the snow melted, Jimmy Choo Nude Suede Anouks...


----------



## MsYvonne

Casual Sunday


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From last Saturday, Black Calf Icone Thigh High boots with a black sweater dress after a bit of snow...





stilly said:


> Then on Sunday, after it warmed up and the snow melted, Jimmy Choo Nude Suede Anouks...



You look amazing all in black with your thigh high boots, now you are prepared for cold and snow, always keeping your elegance and simplicity.

Your Anouks are gorgeous on your feet and complete your outfit in an sexy way. They match so well with your jeans and for me Anouks are similars to So Kate, and they are my favourite model by Jimmy Choo. You always show elegance and sensuality in all kind of outfit.


----------



## yoshikitty

Hi stilly, What is your opinion on Jimmy Choo VS CL? 
I saw some JC on sales but hubby said they look cheap


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Hi stilly, What is your opinion on Jimmy Choo VS CL?
> I saw some JC on sales but hubby said they look cheap



I think the Jimmy Choos are generally of similar quality to the CL's. They're usually a little bit less expensive but not by much. On these Nude Suede Anouks however, they lack the suede heel that you get the comparable CL So Kate. I also have a few pairs of Jimmy Choos where the heel as aged differently than the rest of the shoe so you get an odd variation in color.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Casual Sunday



I wore jeans at least...and heels of course...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look amazing all in black with your thigh high boots, now you are prepared for cold and snow, always keeping your elegance and simplicity.
> 
> Your Anouks are gorgeous on your feet and complete your outfit in an sexy way. They match so well with your jeans and for me Anouks are similars to So Kate, and they are my favourite model by Jimmy Choo. You always show elegance and sensuality in all kind of outfit.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! There was about a 40 degree difference in temperature from one day to the other so we went from winter to spring...thigh high boots to nude pumps...


----------



## stilly

My new Dove Gray Le Silla 120 Booties...


----------



## PatsyCline

Classic as always!


----------



## MBB Fan

Extremely lovely. Do you own other shoes from Le Silla?


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray Le Silla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4339700
> View attachment 4339701
> View attachment 4339702
> View attachment 4339703
> View attachment 4339704
> View attachment 4339706
> View attachment 4339707
> View attachment 4339710
> View attachment 4339711
> View attachment 4339712


Lovely! What was their price?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Classic as always!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Extremely lovely. Do you own other shoes from Le Silla?



Thanks *MBB*!!!
I've bought quite a few pairs of LeSilla boots this year plus I have some pumps and sandals. More pics to come...


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Lovely! What was their price?



Thanks *Stillettos Fan*! I got these on sale for a little under $400 direct from LeSilla in Italy.


----------



## stilly

More LeSilla Booties...White Leather 120's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Very 60’s chic! Love the combination of the sweater dress and booties.


----------



## marceli

It was nice to see suede Anouk's Stilly, but it was nicer to see these gorgeous LeSilla botties, they are so similar to SoKate booties 
but Le Silla has definitely a own style. 
Your ICONE overknees are truly jaw-dropping.
Stilly maybe do you own some more boots but with rounded, almond toe, sky high heels and platform?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very 60’s chic! Love the combination of the sweater dress and booties.



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> It was nice to see suede Anouk's Stilly, but it was nicer to see these gorgeous LeSilla botties, they are so similar to SoKate booties
> but Le Silla has definitely a own style.
> Your ICONE overknees are truly jaw-dropping.
> Stilly maybe do you own some more boots but with rounded, almond toe, sky high heels and platform?



Thanks so much *marceli*!!! I do have some rounded toe boots...how about these...


----------



## PatsyCline

I want to see the rest of that fabulous looking coat.


----------



## PatsyCline

I want to see the rest of that fabulous looking coat.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *marceli*!!! I do have some rounded toe boots...how about these...



I guess... Giuseppe Zanotti? The heel is so high, composition of long boots and dress is so stylish.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very 60’s chic! Love the combination of the sweater dress and booties.



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> I guess... Giuseppe Zanotti? The heel is so high, composition of long boots and dress is so stylish.



Thanks *marceli*!
You're correct...Zanotti. I should really wear these more often...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I want to see the rest of that fabulous looking coat.



Not a coat but a plaid midi skirt *Patsy*...


----------



## stilly

Same outfit but with Chocolate Suede Casadei Boots...


----------



## LavenderIce

I love those chocolate Casadei boots!  How is the suede?  They look luxurious.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I love those chocolate Casadei boots!  How is the suede?  They look luxurious.



Thanks *Lav*! The suede is super soft. I got them for a great price second hand from the Real Real.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray Le Silla 120 Booties...





stilly said:


> More LeSilla Booties...White Leather 120's...



How could I miss those amazing uploads? I hope not to be too late to comment on it. Lately, I have been focused on your other thread Silly.
Both Le Silla ankle boots are so classic with lovely pointy toes and thin high heels.
Both pictures' set is awesome with lots of amazing and sensual poses.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Not a coat but a plaid midi skirt *Patsy*...
> View attachment 4350835
> View attachment 4350836
> View attachment 4350837
> View attachment 4350838



Those Giuseppe Zanotti boots are gorgeous and classic. I'm curious... What's the height of those heels? 120mm or 130mm?

You look amazing and classic with that outfit, but I'm not used to seeing you with skirts below the knee.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Same outfit but with Chocolate Suede Casadei Boots...



Casadei boots are beautiful but they seem to be lower than Giuseppe Zanotti. Am I right or it's just my impression? It seems those Casadei boots are lower than 120mm, about 100mm, but perhaps I can be wrong.


----------



## Zucnarf

I Love your pics Stilly


----------



## livefire

Hi Stilly, love your black leather over the knee Icone high heel dress boots!

Do you have by chance a pair of the Balenciaga black leather thigh high “All Time High” boots offered a few years ago? 

Thx!
LF



stilly said:


> From last Saturday, Black Calf Icone Thigh High boots with a black sweater dress after a bit of snow...
> View attachment 4332143
> View attachment 4332144
> View attachment 4332145
> View attachment 4332146
> View attachment 4332147
> View attachment 4332148
> View attachment 4332150
> View attachment 4332151
> View attachment 4332152
> View attachment 4332153


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Same outfit but with Chocolate Suede Casadei Boots...
> View attachment 4350853
> View attachment 4350862
> View attachment 4350863
> View attachment 4350864
> View attachment 4350865
> View attachment 4350867
> View attachment 4350868
> View attachment 4350870
> View attachment 4350871
> View attachment 4350873


These don't look quite right on you, the heel doesn't look high enough. I'm so used to seeing you in 120mm and higher , these must be your comfy boots.


----------



## zeck500

florcom said:


> These don't look quite right on you, the heel doesn't look high enough. I'm so used to seeing you in 120mm and higher , these must be your comfy boots.



these are 120mm for sure.
maybe even 130mm?


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Those Giuseppe Zanotti boots are gorgeous and classic. I'm curious... What's the height of those heels? 120mm or 130mm?
> 
> You look amazing and classic with that outfit, but I'm not used to seeing you with skirts below the knee.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
These are 120mm. Yes its a little more conservative a skirt than my usual but it works well with the shaft height of these boots.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> How could I miss those amazing uploads? I hope not to be too late to comment on it. Lately, I have been focused on your other thread Silly.
> Both Le Silla ankle boots are so classic with lovely pointy toes and thin high heels.
> Both pictures' set is awesome with lots of amazing and sensual poses.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub!* I'm even later keeping up with this thread.
Its never too late for a compliment...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These don't look quite right on you, the heel doesn't look high enough. I'm so used to seeing you in 120mm and higher , these must be your comfy boots.



These are only 100mm heeled boot. I love the soft suede and pointy though...


----------



## stilly

zeck500 said:


> these are 120mm for sure.
> maybe even 130mm?



Closer to 100mm than 120mm *zeck*...


----------



## stilly

With warmer spring weather, time to get out the Stuart Weitzman White Kid 110mm Nudist Sandals for Casual Friday...


----------



## MsYvonne

That is wonderful sexy combination, the jeans mini skirt (reminding me to our self made denim skirts as teenager, the shorter and tighter the better) and those heels.


----------



## zeck500

stilly said:


> Closer to 100mm than 120mm *zeck*...



are you sure that this is only 10cm??


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> With warmer spring weather, time to get out the Stuart Weitzman White Kid 110mm Nudist Sandals for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4415347
> View attachment 4415348
> View attachment 4415349
> View attachment 4415350
> View attachment 4415351
> View attachment 4415352
> View attachment 4415353
> View attachment 4415354
> View attachment 4415355
> View attachment 4415356


Lovely! Would love to see open/strapped heels more often!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> That is wonderful sexy combination, the jeans mini skirt (reminding me to our self made denim skirts as teenager, the shorter and tighter the better) and those heels.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! This is a shorter denim mini I just got a few weeks ago but I love it!
I didn't have the sewing skills as a teen to make anything this cute...


----------



## stilly

zeck500 said:


> are you sure that this is only 10cm??



Since you've peaked my curiousity *zeek*, I just measured the heel and they are indeed 120mm. I bought these pre-owned so there is no box stating the heel height but I'm betting they were listed as 100mm on the box. The only thing making them 120mm is the larger size I take.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Lovely! Would love to see open/strapped heels more often!!



Thanks so much *nidaodi*! Lots more strappy heels to come this spring and summer! Stay tuned!


----------



## stilly

My new Fuss 160mm Black Calf Mules...


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> My new Fuss 160mm Black Calf Mules...
> View attachment 4418996
> View attachment 4418997
> View attachment 4418998
> View attachment 4418999
> View attachment 4419000
> View attachment 4419011
> View attachment 4419012
> View attachment 4419013
> View attachment 4419014
> View attachment 4419015


----------



## Marniem

Nice to see new mules for spring.  How is the quality of the Fuss brand?


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> My new Fuss 160mm Black Calf Mules...
> 
> I can only admire how you can walk in the 160mm mules, you look amazing and hope you did not have to walk far!


----------



## Yukonstar

Wow Stilly! Those Fuss 160 have a crazy steep arch!  And a mule too.  What is walking like in these?  Did you wear them to go out?  I have finally mastered walking in hot chicks, but these look like another inch of height. I’m impressed.


----------



## binkyboot

Hi Stilly. Your shoe collection is absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing it!
 I'm thinking about buying a JC anouk kid leather pumps. How do they fit compared with the So Kate Kid and JC anouk patent? I'm a size 42 in the So Kate Kid. Should I choose 42 or 43 (42 1/2 isn't available!)


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Nice to see new mules for spring.  How is the quality of the Fuss brand?



Thanks *Marniem*! The quality is actually very good and the pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Hi Stilly. Your shoe collection is absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing it!
> I'm thinking about buying a JC anouk kid leather pumps. How do they fit compared with the So Kate Kid and JC anouk patent? I'm a size 42 in the So Kate Kid. Should I choose 42 or 43 (42 1/2 isn't available!)



Thanks so much *binky*!
I go a half size up on the Anouks over the So Kates. I think the 43 would be more comfortable but the 42's would likely fit but be very tight. The Anouk patents and kids fit the same. Good luck!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *annamoon*! These are a real challenge to walk in. Just out for drinks so limited walking but some standing at the bar just trying to break them in...


----------



## stilly

Yukonstar said:


> Wow Stilly! Those Fuss 160 have a crazy steep arch!  And a mule too.  What is walking like in these?  Did you wear them to go out?  I have finally mastered walking in hot chicks, but these look like another inch of height. I’m impressed.



Thanks *Yukonstar*! These are a real challenge to walk in and I wore them just out for drinks so no excessive walking. These are a bit higher than the Hot Chicks and I'm far from a master in them yet...maybe some day...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> My new Fuss 160mm Black Calf Mules...
> View attachment 4418996
> View attachment 4418997
> View attachment 4418998
> View attachment 4418999
> View attachment 4419000
> View attachment 4419011
> View attachment 4419012
> View attachment 4419013
> View attachment 4419014
> View attachment 4419015


I don't know how you can walk at all in these. The heel is so high and that pitch is crazy steep and this style doesn't look like it gives any support, please be careful it looks like you could break an ankle at any moment. Be safe and hold onto your boyfriend for dear life when you wear these.


----------



## netter

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love the first boots. Got to have them!!!
> 
> The second pair are fine but I have boots that turn 'witchy' if you know what I mean.



I honestly don't know what this means. What happens when boots turn witchy?


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> And then Black Patent 175mm Mules out to dinner...



Since I’m new here, I’m just catching up on the amazing threads.  Thank you for the incredible information and greT pictures.
I’ve never tried any175 mm...probably never, 130 is about it for me... but with these mules the heels seem to bend under or “give” when weight is put on them. Is that and optical illusion, or real due to the lack of support of having no sides or back on mules?


----------



## Nottwenty

giggles00 said:


> I've just "discovered" a new way of walking in high-heels.
> 
> Relax your ankle, let the heels "wiggle" when you walk.  It will lessen the "stress load", less pain to ankles.  Swing your arms like a pendulum, also.  Basically, the whole package needs "swing".  Do it subtle-ly, its a real "foxy" look/attitude.  I used to "hold back", but now I'm "letting it all hang out".  "Closet bit*h" is becoming "super bit*h"!
> 
> Thanks Stilly for your "daring outfits", you are a real pathfinder!  I LOVE the way you goto grocery and bank, to "get a rise" from the public.  LOVE your playful wink
> 
> Is it men or women who respond, and what is the response?  My friend Stella (real-estate agent who goes to work in 5" red pumps with white party dress), gets flak from her female co-workers.  To which she says
> 
> "the HECK with what they say!"
> 
> Deep down, they want to do the same, but are too "chicken" to do it themselves.
> 
> I use to rock my black-leather tube mini-skirt with my Bus Palladium 5.25" pumps, on a daily basis.  Whew!  I like the way it looks and feels, but I also got some unwanted attention from "creepy men".  Never had a problem with women, acceptance and even encouragement!
> 
> I also have 150mm (6") heels, but I usually don' wear them in Public, for fear of being perceived as a "whore".  A female boutique owner (upscale San Marino, conservative) pulled me aside and told me
> 
> "you look like a hooker"
> 
> Another female boutique owner in La Jolla objected to my 5" heel worn with suit-jacket (as a mini dress), saying "that's so RISQUE!".  I mentioned Las Vegas, then she said "Well, that's Vegas!"  OTOH, another female La Jolla boutique owner had no problem with my leggy outfits worn with 5" heels,  she was really open-minded.
> 
> The above just demonstrates, that Perception depends on the environment/people/culture.
> 
> Wow Stilly, you really are "out there".  I should introduce you to my friend Stella, you have the same mind-set.  "Damn the consequences",
> 
> "I'm rocking my outfits..love me or hate me, I'm livin' life LARGE"
> 
> Rock on, Stilly!




Don’t worry.  Be proud that you are independent and at peace with yourself.  Women who say catty things are just envious.  The creepy guys bother me more.  My husband is straight as a string from a European background, and he is happy content and proud of my choices (if a little jealous). .  AND generous with my designer heels collection.   

As Debra Harry used to say, “Stay pretty.”


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Casadei Blades



Classic and beautiful.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots heading out shopping on Sunday...



Lovely.  I love the look and sensual feel of suede. I only have 4 pair of boots...LeSilla leopard suede 120 mm,  CL SK 120 suede, black Casadei suede 120...like yours,, and  GML 110 in kid. Only worn the LeSilla. It’s too warm here to wear boots hardly ever.


----------



## Nottwenty

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - Just saw these delightful Anouks. You wear them sooo well ! How does the fit an feel compare to the Louboutin Pigalles and So Kates ? Do you buy the Anouks down a size and let them stretch toi fit your toes so marvelously ? You are really making me jealous... Looks lke my next pair of heels will HAVE to be Anouks !



14 pairs of Anouks.  All one size up and a bit more comfortable than my SKs which take one and a half up in patent and one size up in suede.  Love them, but the SKs with the red sole always steal the show.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> I bought them off eBay from an Italian seller a few years back.
> The brand is les baisers des etoiles and they're Italian made.



Very pretty.  I have two pairs of them in slings.  One 100 mm black alligator, one 110 mm black calf. Sadly both pair never worn...outside the house.  Interestingly, both have red lacquered soles.  They were pre Euro law case decided in CL’s favor!  Collectors!


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My newest Giraffe Casadei Blades
> I love the print on these...



Stunning, striking, sexy.  Wow... I got to find !


----------



## Nottwenty

missie1 said:


> Hi still was considering blade pump but unsure about sizing.m I'm a 40 in jimmy choo anouk and Valentino rock stud.  39.5 in so Kate's. What size would u recommend for blade pumps



Anouks and Casadei blades fit me perfectly one size up.  I’m a natural 38 in Stuart Weitzman Queen 115 mm  (very comfortable and high quality utility heels) but take a 39 in Anouks and Casadeis as well as SK in 39 suede/39.5 patent. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> I'm a little negligent in posting to this thread but here's a quick update...
> Natural Python Casadei Blades...



You look fab in these.  I got the exact same from Far Fetch.  Hope they look as good on me!


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Black Kid Ankle Straps...



A lot like the famous SW Nudest.  My Nudests are very comfortable.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Key Lime Suede Jimmy Choo Anouks...



Just lovely.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Pink Brian Atwood 130mm Pumps...



I’ll post some pics of my BA 130 one air in Bronze and one in Black.  Both pairs throughout  Lusavarona.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...


Beautiful.  The shape and geometry of the heel are unique. Do you think that makes them easier to wear?  I love the way the sole between the heel and ball narrows into an hour glass shape.  In mine, that feature seems to relieve the pressure under my arch.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals...
> View attachment 3493479
> View attachment 3493480
> View attachment 3493481
> View attachment 3493483
> View attachment 3493484
> View attachment 3493485
> View attachment 3493486
> View attachment 3493487
> View attachment 3493488
> View attachment 3493489


Perfectly classic minimalist sandals.  Sex on heels.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede Casadei Blades...
> View attachment 3758838
> View attachment 3758839
> View attachment 3758840
> View attachment 3758841
> View attachment 3758842
> View attachment 3758843
> View attachment 3758844
> View attachment 3758845
> View attachment 3758846
> View attachment 3758847


Just classic class.  Forever pumps in the same category as SKs, Anouks, and LeSilla Evas.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> I don't worry that much about it as it comes with the territory and I've certainly broken a few heels over the years and had my share of trips and falls. You just walk and little more slowly (more like a stroll) and carefully...


What kind/brand/model heels have broken? Super high or super thin?  In the last five years of lots of heels up to 130 mm, I’ve only broken one SK in a sidewalk crack...not the heel’s fault...and that’s after wearing in some questionable situations! (Some similar to what is on the “Off Roading” thread!)


----------



## Nottwenty

ChooLoub said:


> I'm really pleased to see you posting more of your non CL shoes on this thread again Stilly. I LOVE the Zanotti 3 strap sandals (I believe the style name is Harmony). I have 4 "copy" pairs of these - they are REALLY good copies. I can't afford to buy the originals - my disposable income only allows me to but a few genuine designer pairs, but I do have loads of other pairs too (approaching 100 now).
> 
> Can I suggest that you start an inventory? I have an inventory, detailing the brand, style name, style type, size, heel height, platform height (if applicable), and a photo, for every pair of shoes I have, which I add to every time I buy a pair. This allows me to quickly see and choose which shoes I want for any particular occasion.
> 
> I know this would be a monumental task for you, but maybe you could do it every time you wear a pair? Then you would be able to put together a comprehensive list of all of your shoes over the next year or so. What do you think??.
> 
> My Zanotti Cobalt Blue sandals have arrived! I'll try to take some photos over the next few weeks to share with you . I haven't found out the style name yet..................
> 
> Keep posting those photos Stilly!!!!!!!!
> 
> ChooLoub xx


. 

Great idea, ChooLoub. I’ll do that, too.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> More new boots from this season...Balenciaga Black Calf Broken Heel boots (another pull on boot)...
> I like the unique slanted heels on these but they're a bit tricky to walk in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999227
> View attachment 3999228
> View attachment 3999230
> View attachment 3999232
> View attachment 3999233
> View attachment 3999234
> View attachment 3999235
> View attachment 3999238
> View attachment 3999239
> View attachment 3999240


Most cool.  Never saw these before. Intriguing look.  Why are they hard to walk in?


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> LeSilla 110 Black Kid Booties for a little shopping today...
> View attachment 4006444
> View attachment 4006445
> View attachment 4006446
> View attachment 4006447
> View attachment 4006450
> View attachment 4006451
> View attachment 4006452
> View attachment 4006453
> View attachment 4006454
> View attachment 4006455


I found LeSillas about a year ago.  Beautifully finish and high quality. Comfortable and great value.  Five pairs and counting.  (SKs still my fav for “smash”.)


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> White Patent LeSilla Sandals...
> View attachment 4170126
> View attachment 4170127
> View attachment 4170128
> View attachment 4170129


Got these in nude and red. Hope I look as good as you in them!


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Since I’m new here, I’m just catching up on the amazing threads.  Thank you for the incredible information and greT pictures.
> I’ve never tried any175 mm...probably never, 130 is about it for me... but with these mules the heels seem to bend under or “give” when weight is put on them. Is that and optical illusion, or real due to the lack of support of having no sides or back on mules?



Thanks *Nottwenty*! I'm always behind on maintaining this thread.
No its not an optical illusion, the heel is bent and angled which happens in heels of this height.
Yes no sides, no back, super high heel...these are some of my most challenging heels...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> I found LeSillas about a year ago.  Beautifully finish and high quality. Comfortable and great value.  Five pairs and counting.  (SKs still my fav for “smash”.)



I love LeSillas. I think I have like 10 pairs now...mostly boots and booties.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> I don't know how you can walk at all in these. The heel is so high and that pitch is crazy steep and this style doesn't look like it gives any support, please be careful it looks like you could break an ankle at any moment. Be safe and hold onto your boyfriend for dear life when you wear these.



I know *florcom*...they're certainly not the most practical shoes but I love the super high heel. 
Yes my boyfriend will be there to lean on thankfully...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> 14 pairs of Anouks.  All one size up and a bit more comfortable than my SKs which take one and a half up in patent and one size up in suede.  Love them, but the SKs with the red sole always steal the show.



I do love Anouks...but I agree SK's have the edge...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Very pretty.  I have two pairs of them in slings.  One 100 mm black alligator, one 110 mm black calf. Sadly both pair never worn...outside the house.  Interestingly, both have red lacquered soles.  They were pre Euro law case decided in CL’s favor!  Collectors!



I have 2 pairs as well. Yes thye're pre-lawsuit on the red soles. I have some other non-CL's with red soles as well going back a ways...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> I’ll post some pics of my BA 130 one air in Bronze and one in Black.  Both pairs throughout  Lusavarona.



I'd love to see pics of your Brian Atwood 130's *Nottwenty*! I love their pumps. I think I have 5 pairs now...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> A lot like the famous SW Nudest.  My Nudests are very comfortable.



Yes the Saint Laurent Ankle Strap Sandals are very similar to the SW Nudist Sandals. Both gorgeous styles...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> What kind/brand/model heels have broken? Super high or super thin?  In the last five years of lots of heels up to 130 mm, I’ve only broken one SK in a sidewalk crack...not the heel’s fault...and that’s after wearing in some questionable situations! (Some similar to what is on the “Off Roading” thread!)



I've broken CL So Kate heels and Pigalles in cracks in the sidewalk or road. They were all repairable thankfully. I break heel tips all the time though and land up walking gingerly to avoid damaging them further or going bare foot. I usually have a back-up pair of heels in my car or bag though...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Just classic class.  Forever pumps in the same category as SKs, Anouks, and LeSilla Evas.



Thanks so much for all the wonderful comments *Nottwenty*!!!


----------



## stilly

DSquared Rini Black Sandals...


----------



## acount12370

Stunning heels Stilly!


----------



## ChooLoub

OMG Stilly . DSquared2 Riri are my absolute favourite non Louboutins .

I'm so jealous of you !!!!!!! They look amazing in gold, and snakeskin too......................

One day maybe, one day...................


----------



## ChooLoub

Oh, I forgot to say, I have some really good Riri copies, in gold reptile, silver reptile, and black satin . They'll have to do until I can get my hands on the real thing


----------



## stilly

acount12370 said:


> Stunning heels Stilly!



Thanks *acount*!!!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> OMG Stilly . DSquared2 Riri are my absolute favourite non Louboutins .
> 
> I'm so jealous of you !!!!!!! They look amazing in gold, and snakeskin too......................
> 
> One day maybe, one day...................



Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
I actually got these 2 years on sale. Even on sale though, DSquared2 shoes are very expensive.
I have a non-branded pair as well in nude suede that are also beautiful at a fraction of the price. Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## stilly

Casadei White Kid and Navy Patent Bow Blade Pumps...I love these for summer and they're really comfy for a 120mm heel...


----------



## stilly

I love the recent trend of clear or transparent heels so I couldn't resist getting this pair of Alexander Wang mesh slingbacks...


----------



## Joshh

stilly said:


> My new Fuss 160mm Black Calf Mules...


I'm impressed and delighted with you wearing 160mm heels Mules. You look so sexy and gorgeous. I know that heels higher isn't for long walks but I bet you handlledwith it very well.



stilly said:


> Casadei White Kid and Navy Patent Bow Blade Pumps...I love these for summer and they're really comfy for a 120mm heel...


Casadei is also a classic as Louboutin and that model is beautiful, elegant and very classic. You keep your simplicity being elegant and sensual at the same time. So hot...



stilly said:


> I love the recent trend of clear or transparent heels so I couldn't resist getting this pair of Alexander Wang mesh slingbacks...


For last... Those slingbacks give us a total vision of your beautiful feet and I loved it so much. You have stunning legs and beautiful feet, no one can deny it. The slingbacks seems to be 100mm heels, am I right?


----------



## maryg1

stilly said:


> Casadei White Kid and Navy Patent Bow Blade Pumps...I love these for summer and they're really comfy for a 120mm heel...


do you go up in size with Casadei Blade or do you take your regular size?


----------



## stilly

maryg1 said:


> do you go up in size with Casadei Blade or do you take your regular size?



I go with my normal size. These are actually a little big since they didn't have my regular size...


----------



## stilly

Joshh said:


> I'm impressed and delighted with you wearing 160mm heels Mules. You look so sexy and gorgeous. I know that heels higher isn't for long walks but I bet you handlledwith it very well.
> 
> 
> Casadei is also a classic as Louboutin and that model is beautiful, elegant and very classic. You keep your simplicity being elegant and sensual at the same time. So hot...
> 
> 
> For last... Those slingbacks give us a total vision of your beautiful feet and I loved it so much. You have stunning legs and beautiful feet, no one can deny it. The slingbacks seems to be 100mm heels, am I right?



Thanks so much *Joshh*!!!
Yes I still love the 160mm mules for a change but they're best for just a few hours out at night.
Yes the slingbacks are 100mm which is lower than I prefer but I love the transparent styles.
These were on sale and too cute to pass up!


----------



## stilly

My first pair of Tamara Mellon heels. I love these nude ankle straps...


----------



## sehh

Another amazing thread Stilly. But I posted my opinion about you there, in your other thread, the one focused on Louboutins.


----------



## stilly

sehh said:


> Another amazing thread Stilly. But I posted my opinion about you there, in your other thread, the one focused on Louboutins.



Thanks *sehh*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Casadei Blade Slingbacks...


----------



## PatsyCline

Once again, impeccable style Stilly!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Pink Casadei Blade Slingbacks...
> View attachment 4457446
> View attachment 4457447
> View attachment 4457448
> View attachment 4457449
> View attachment 4457450
> View attachment 4457451
> View attachment 4457452
> View attachment 4457453
> View attachment 4457454
> View attachment 4457455


Casadei shoes are really very beautiful and elegant, but Loubuotin shoes are more sexy


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Once again, impeccable style Stilly!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Casadei shoes are really very beautiful and elegant, but Loubuotin shoes are more sexy



I love them both but you can probably gather from looking at my CL thread that I would agree with you...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Patent DSquared2 Ankle Strap Pumps...


----------



## heelsmania

Beautiful. Love the color


----------



## stilly

heelsmania said:


> Beautiful. Love the color



Thanks *heelsmania*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Kid LeSilla 120 Booties. I love these for cooler spring/summer days...


----------



## heelsmania




----------



## MBB Fan

Hot, hotter, stilly


----------



## stilly

heelsmania said:


>



Thanks *heelsmania*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Hot, hotter, stilly



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Saint Laurent Zoe 105 Pumps...


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> My new Saint Laurent Zoe 105 Pumps...
> View attachment 4466602
> View attachment 4466603
> View attachment 4466604
> View attachment 4466605
> View attachment 4466606
> View attachment 4466607
> View attachment 4466608
> View attachment 4466609
> View attachment 4466610
> View attachment 4466611


so perfect
the zoe size compare with so kate？ run samll or big？
so kate 37 fit for me


----------



## heelsmania

Amazing casual look.


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> so perfect
> the zoe size compare with so kate？ run samll or big？
> so kate 37 fit for me



Thanks *borbie*! Sizing was about the same as the So Kates for me.


----------



## stilly

heelsmania said:


> Amazing casual look.



Thanks *heelsmania*!
I do enjoy some other designers outside of my CL's...


----------



## stilly

Blush Kid Jimmy Choo Anouks...


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous shoes. Do you wear them in a different size than your Louboutins? It seems to be 41 here?!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Gorgeous shoes. Do you wear them in a different size than your Louboutins? It seems to be 41 here?!



Thanks *MBB*! These fit better in a 41 but I have other pairs in a 40 as well. CL's I own in a wide variety of sizes from 39 to 41 depending on the style.


----------



## stilly

White Leather Le Silla 120 Pumps...


----------



## stilly

Les Baisers Des Etoiles Black & Red Slingbacks...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Les Baisers Des Etoiles Black & Red Slingbacks...
> View attachment 4476810
> View attachment 4476811
> View attachment 4476812
> View attachment 4476813
> View attachment 4476814
> View attachment 4476815
> View attachment 4476816
> View attachment 4476817
> View attachment 4476818
> View attachment 4476819


Beautiful style! Love the super thin heels.


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Beautiful style! Love the super thin heels.



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! I love the super thin heels as well...


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *Stilettos Fan*! I love the super thin heels as well...


You're welcome! Where did you wear the Baisers out to?


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> You're welcome! Where did you wear the Baisers out to?



Out to dinner...they're fairly comfy!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Giuseppe Zanotti Pink Patent Harmony sandals...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My new Saint Laurent Zoe 105 Pumps...
> View attachment 4476811
> View attachment 4476812
> View attachment 4476813
> View attachment 4476814
> View attachment 4476815
> View attachment 4476816
> View attachment 4476817
> View attachment 4476818
> View attachment 4476819


Hi Stilly.
Strangely, we run a close parallel in our closet, with the same brands,styles,  and heel heights.  You are the only other person I have ever known of that had a pair of Les Blaisers...and the exact same model and color. Mine are 38s and a little tight. Le Silla and Casadei make wonderful  heels. Have you tried Le Silla Eva 120 sandals? Comfortable and sexy.

Anouks are magnificent, but JC has lost their way way lately. All in all, I think Louboutin  So Kates are the ultimate winners.  I live in fear of Louboutin dropping them!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanotti Pink Patent Harmony sandals...
> View attachment 4506314
> View attachment 4506315
> View attachment 4506316
> View attachment 4506317
> View attachment 4506318
> View attachment 4506319
> View attachment 4506320
> View attachment 4506321
> View attachment 4506322
> View attachment 4506323


Hi Stilly, you are always the number one. I hope you can take more pictures. These sandals are wonderful and you wear them like a star.


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanotti Pink Patent Harmony sandals...
> View attachment 4506314
> View attachment 4506315
> View attachment 4506316
> View attachment 4506317
> View attachment 4506318
> View attachment 4506319
> View attachment 4506320
> View attachment 4506321
> View attachment 4506322
> View attachment 4506323


 They look lovely  Stilly and I noticed your poor toes have the pointy pump battle scars like I have,  but hun your feet look lovely in these amazing  sandals  x


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Hi Stilly.
> Strangely, we run a close parallel in our closet, with the same brands,styles,  and heel heights.  You are the only other person I have ever known of that had a pair of Les Blaisers...and the exact same model and color. Mine are 38s and a little tight. Le Silla and Casadei make wonderful  heels. Have you tried Le Silla Eva 120 sandals? Comfortable and sexy.
> 
> Anouks are magnificent, but JC has lost their way way lately. All in all, I think Louboutin  So Kates are the ultimate winners.  I live in fear of Louboutin dropping them!



That's a interesting coincendence Nottwenty! The Les Blaisers are a rare brand. I have a second pair of their black croc slingbacks as well. I have a pair of LeSilla White Patent 120 Sandals. I love Le Sillas and have a few new pairs to post soon.

I hope they don't discontinue the CL So Kates but they're certainly not releasing as many versions as they did a few years ago.


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Hi Stilly, you are always the number one. I hope you can take more pictures. These sandals are wonderful and you wear them like a star.



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> They look lovely  Stilly and I noticed your poor toes have the pointy pump battle scars like I have,  but hun your feet look lovely in these amazing  sandals  x



Thanks *sharon*! My feet are pretty beat up from wearing heels 7 days a week. I love sandals but I wear pumps more often which cover these imperfections.


----------



## stilly

My new LeSilla Python Ankle Strap 120's...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *sharon*! My feet are pretty beat up from wearing heels 7 days a week. I love sandals but I wear pumps more often which cover these imperfections.


Totally with you there Stilly  I too wear pumps mainly due to my toes and bunion joints, wearing sandals can create unwanted questions when people see how beaten up your feet are,  Any way Rock on with the sexy pumps they look great .


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Totally with you there Stilly  I too wear pumps mainly due to my toes and bunion joints, wearing sandals can create unwanted questions when people see how beaten up your feet are,  Any way Rock on with the sexy pumps they look great .



Thanks so much *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Brian Atwood Python 130 FM Pumps...


----------



## Nottwenty

Your BA 130 FMs are beautiful...so graceful and delicate. I’ve had a black kid pair and a bronze python pair for over a year, but have never had the courage to wear them outside yet.   

You’ve inspired me to get them on  and take them out for a walk!


----------



## MBB Fan

Just lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Brian Atwood Python 130 FM Pumps...
> View attachment 4543050
> View attachment 4543051
> View attachment 4543052
> View attachment 4543053
> View attachment 4543054
> View attachment 4543055
> View attachment 4543056
> View attachment 4543057
> View attachment 4543059
> View attachment 4543060


Haven't been around for ages, but Stilly you look as wonderful as ever in your heels. LOL your house must be full of shoes by now!!!


----------



## Stilettos Fan.

Great shoes!


----------



## sharon100

Love that sexy rear pose hun that tilted heel look is kind of eye catching !
Love these and oh gosh i must buy some new shoes lol.


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Your BA 130 FMs are beautiful...so graceful and delicate. I’ve had a black kid pair and a bronze python pair for over a year, but have never had the courage to wear them outside yet.
> 
> You’ve inspired me to get them on  and take them out for a walk!



Thanks so much *Nottwenty*! I love this style...I think this is my 6th pair. You should wear yours out but they're definitely not a good shoe for long walks. Enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just lovely!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan. said:


> Great shoes!



Thanks *Stilettos Fan*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Love that sexy rear pose hun that tilted heel look is kind of eye catching !
> Love these and oh gosh i must buy some new shoes lol.



Thanks so much *sharon*!!! I love that view as well...


----------



## stilly

My new White Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Halterback sandals...


----------



## marceli

Stilly you could be a bridesmaid with this outfit  Giuseppe Zanotti is definitely the best designer of high heel sandals.
I like your Brian Atwood Python 130 FM Pumps but...
I don't want complaint or criticize, but it seems that quality of them is much less than Hot Chick from CL. Hot Chick looks to be more stiffnes than BA FM, which looks much softer. I hope you know what i mean.


----------



## Marniem

Hey Stilly just wondering what other fantastic shoes you've worn lately?


----------



## princessofnyc

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray Le Silla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4339700
> View attachment 4339701
> View attachment 4339702
> View attachment 4339703
> View attachment 4339704
> View attachment 4339706
> View attachment 4339707
> View attachment 4339710
> View attachment 4339711
> View attachment 4339712


These are so beautiful, thank you for sharing!! Do you find Le Silla 120mms comfortable? I'm thinking of getting a pair of their otk boots but I'm a little worried I won't be able to walk in them


----------



## Nottwenty

princessofnyc said:


> These are so beautiful, thank you for sharing!! Do you find Le Silla 120mms comfortable? I'm thinking of getting a pair of their otk boots but I'm a little worried I won't be able to walk in them


Hi Princes,
Though I am an absolute Louboutin fan,  I also have a bunch of LeSilla120s in various styles. Don’t quote me (!) but the LeSilla Eva booties in 120mm are the most comfortable and naturally fitting foot wear I have ever worn.  Three pair, and I love them The leopard cut silk are magnificent.  Don’t buy if you don’t want attention!


----------



## princessofnyc

Nottwenty said:


> Hi Princes,
> Though I am an absolute Louboutin fan,  I also have a bunch of LeSilla120s in various styles. Don’t quote me (!) but the LeSilla Eva booties in 120mm are the most comfortable and naturally fitting foot wear I have ever worn.  Three pair, and I love them The leopard cut silk are magnificent.  Don’t buy if you don’t want attention!



That is really good to know, thank you so much!!  And the sizing is consistent with other European shoe brands (such as Louboutin)?


----------



## Nottwenty

princessofnyc said:


> That is really good to know, thank you so much!!  And the sizing is consistent with other European shoe brands (such as Louboutin)?



Hi again!

In SK patent I take a 39.5. In suede, 39.
All my LeSilla ( pumps, Sandals, and booties are 39.  Hope this helps.


----------



## princessofnyc

Nottwenty said:


> Hi again!
> 
> In SK patent I take a 39.5. In suede, 39.
> All my LeSilla ( pumps, Sandals, and booties are 39.  Hope this helps.


That is super helpful, thank you I appreciate it so much!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Python Ankle Strap 120's...
> View attachment 4509595
> View attachment 4509596
> View attachment 4509597
> View attachment 4509598
> View attachment 4509599
> View attachment 4509600
> View attachment 4509601
> View attachment 4509602
> View attachment 4509603
> View attachment 4509604


Hi Stilly,

Love the Le Silla heels on you!!!  How are they re sizing (like what size are you in a So Kate vs. your size in the Le Silla)?

Sorry I have been MIA on this on your other threads for quite some time.  You have such fabulous style and a stiletto collection to die for!

Madison


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Can you wear casadei blade boots?


----------



## marceli

Hey Stilly, it will be nice to see again Your Giuseppe Zanotti boots, maybe in different stylization:>?


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Stilly you could be a bridesmaid with this outfit  Giuseppe Zanotti is definitely the best designer of high heel sandals.
> I like your Brian Atwood Python 130 FM Pumps but...
> I don't want complaint or criticize, but it seems that quality of them is much less than Hot Chick from CL. Hot Chick looks to be more stiffnes than BA FM, which looks much softer. I hope you know what i mean.



No the quality of the Brian Atwood FM pumps is comparable to the CL Hot Chicks. They're not nearly as expensive...


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Hey Stilly just wondering what other fantastic shoes you've worn lately?



I'm way behind on this thread. I'll do a little catch-up...


----------



## stilly

princessofnyc said:


> These are so beautiful, thank you for sharing!! Do you find Le Silla 120mms comfortable? I'm thinking of getting a pair of their otk boots but I'm a little worried I won't be able to walk in them



Thanks *princess*! Yes these are fairly comfy. I have now have 4 or 5 pairs of these. I find 120mm boots are easier to wear than pumps.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> Love the Le Silla heels on you!!!  How are they re sizing (like what size are you in a So Kate vs. your size in the Le Silla)?
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA on this on your other threads for quite some time.  You have such fabulous style and a stiletto collection to die for!
> 
> Madison



Sorry *madison*...I'm way behind on this thread. Yes the LeSilla's fit similarly to CLs'. I take a 40.5 in CL So Kates and my LeSillas are either 40 or 41 (they don't make a 40.5).


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Can you wear casadei blade boots?



I'll see if a can pull them out...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Hey Stilly, it will be nice to see again Your Giuseppe Zanotti boots, maybe in different stylization:>?



Which ones *marceli?*


----------



## stilly

My new LeSilla Chocolate Suede 120 Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> Which ones *marceli?*


The last ones, You posted Stilly


----------



## MBB Fan

I am happy that you posted something here again! The boots are in a rare colour and fit you perfectly.


----------



## sosodo

Do you have / wear any completely clear / PVC high heel pumps?


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Chocolate Suede 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4665027
> View attachment 4665028
> View attachment 4665029
> View attachment 4665030
> View attachment 4665031
> View attachment 4665032
> View attachment 4665033
> View attachment 4665034
> View attachment 4665035
> View attachment 4665036



The boots and outfit are perfection *stilly*!  I love the boots, the color and suede look so rich.  I love the cable knit sweater dress and your scarf and bag all go well together.  10 out of 10!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Sorry *madison*...I'm way behind on this thread. Yes the LeSilla's fit similarly to CLs'. I take a 40.5 in CL So Kates and my LeSillas are either 40 or 41 (they don't make a 40.5).


No apologies necessary Stilly!  Thank you for the information.  

We are the same size in So Kates!  Seems like most new Louboutin styles are in 100mm and only the So Kates are 120mm.  Wish he would make more in 120mm and 130mm and that is what attracted me to the LeSilla's.


----------



## IntheOcean

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Chocolate Suede 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4665027
> View attachment 4665028
> View attachment 4665029
> View attachment 4665030
> View attachment 4665031
> View attachment 4665032
> View attachment 4665033
> View attachment 4665034
> View attachment 4665035
> View attachment 4665036


Gorgeous boots and you wear them well!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I am happy that you posted something here again! The boots are in a rare colour and fit you perfectly.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

sosodo said:


> Do you have / wear any completely clear / PVC high heel pumps?



Yes I do but I haven't posted pics of them yet.
The downside of clear pumps for me is they show all the blisters, corns and imperfections on my feet from wearing heels daily.
Those imperfections are not so noticeable when I wear clear pumps out but close up pics are quite another thing...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The boots and outfit are perfection *stilly*!  I love the boots, the color and suede look so rich.  I love the cable knit sweater dress and your scarf and bag all go well together.  10 out of 10!



Thank so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> No apologies necessary Stilly!  Thank you for the information.
> 
> We are the same size in So Kates!  Seems like most new Louboutin styles are in 100mm and only the So Kates are 120mm.  Wish he would make more in 120mm and 130mm and that is what attracted me to the LeSilla's.



I couldn't agree more *madison*! I fear the 130mm CL's are a thing of the past. though We have to hope like most fashion trends that they come back into vogue!
I do love the LeSilla 120's though and the prices are more affordable than CL's.


----------



## stilly

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous boots and you wear them well!



Thanks* IntheOcean*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's an older pair of boots I dug out...Giuseppe Zanotti Ivory Kid Boots...


----------



## stilly

Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4669859
> View attachment 4669860
> View attachment 4669861
> View attachment 4669862
> View attachment 4669863
> View attachment 4669864
> View attachment 4669865
> View attachment 4669866
> View attachment 4669867
> View attachment 4669868



LeSilla is your brand *stilly*!  I know you're synonymous with CL SK and HC, but LeSilla suede boots and booties are *to.die.for* on you!!!  They look perfectly made for you.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Yes I do but I haven't posted pics of them yet.
> The downside of clear pumps for me is they show all the blisters, corns and imperfections on my feet from wearing heels daily.
> Those imperfections are not so noticeable when I wear clear pumps out but close up pics are quite another thing...



It's nothing to be ashamed of! I and many others would like to see your clear shoes. Perhaps you could think about it.


----------



## aporl

MBB Fan said:


> It's nothing to be ashamed of! I and many others would like to see your clear shoes. Perhaps you could think about it.



Agree, you look so gorgeous on Debout, would be great to see you showing more from your collections


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> LeSilla is your brand *stilly*!  I know you're synonymous with CL SK and HC, but LeSilla suede boots and booties are *to.die.for* on you!!!  They look perfectly made for you.



Oh thanks so much* Lav*! I do love their shoes and boots! I've bought mostly boots and booties so far since their pumps are bit redundant to my CL SK's...but those are gorgeous heels as well!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> It's nothing to be ashamed of! I and many others would like to see your clear shoes. Perhaps you could think about it.



I finally took some pics I'll post of some clear pumps. More to come..


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Agree, you look so gorgeous on Debout, would be great to see you showing more from your collections



I have so many pairs of shoes I haven't posted pics of its almost impossible to keep up. I'll post some clear heels though...


----------



## stilly

So by request, Clear Pumps...


----------



## aporl

Absolutely gorgeous! Would love to see more keeping up!


----------



## MBB Fan

Great shoes and beautiful pictures! Did you wear them at work? You must have received a lot of compliments. 

Do you also have some back shots for me?


----------



## HannaHeels

Love the clear pumps!
What is the brand and where did you buy it?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Would love to see more keeping up!



Thanks so much *aporl*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Great shoes and beautiful pictures! Did you wear them at work? You must have received a lot of compliments.
> 
> Do you also have some back shots for me?



Thanks *MBB*! No I wore these on the weekend.
I think they're a little much for work...
Here are some semi-back shots but alas the shoes aren't clear in the back.


----------



## stilly

HannaHeels said:


> Love the clear pumps!
> What is the brand and where did you buy it?



Thanks *Hanna*!
I bought these online last year from a UK company called Luxe To Kill. The brand in Secret.
I got another pair in smoke black clear.


----------



## stilly

New Casadei Black Suede Over the Knee Blade Boots...


----------



## marceli

Wow,the plate on the heel is black matt , a little thing, but gives a lot of happiness.
Casadei design a lots off platform boots do you have some Stilly?


----------



## MBB Fan

Great shoes. They are extra high, I think?


----------



## aliensurfer

So pretty!  Blades are my current favourite.  You look stunning Stilly!!  Thanks for sharing.



stilly said:


> New Casadei Black Suede Over the Knee Blade Boots...
> View attachment 4680741
> View attachment 4680742
> View attachment 4680743
> View attachment 4680747
> View attachment 4680749
> View attachment 4680750
> View attachment 4680754
> View attachment 4680757
> View attachment 4680758
> View attachment 4680760


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> New Casadei Black Suede Over the Knee Blade Boots...
> View attachment 4680741
> View attachment 4680742
> View attachment 4680743
> View attachment 4680747
> View attachment 4680749
> View attachment 4680750
> View attachment 4680754
> View attachment 4680757
> View attachment 4680758
> View attachment 4680760



Another stunner *stilly*!  Suede boots and booties fit you like a glove!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*! No I wore these on the weekend.
> I think they're a little much for work...
> Here are some semi-back shots but alas the shoes aren't clear in the back.
> View attachment 4680590
> View attachment 4680591
> View attachment 4680596
> View attachment 4680597


The clear pumps look amazing - thanks for posting.
Does it ever worry you how tight shoes your shoes are around the toes?  With the clear plastic it's much more visible!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Wow,the plate on the heel is black matt , a little thing, but gives a lot of happiness.
> Casadei design a lots off platform boots do you have some Stilly?



Thanks *marceli*! I actually bought these on sale and had never seen this version of the blade heel before. They're a bit different.
No I don't have any Casadei platform boots...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Another stunner *stilly*!  Suede boots and booties fit you like a glove!



Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> The clear pumps look amazing - thanks for posting.
> Does it ever worry you how tight shoes your shoes are around the toes?  With the clear plastic it's much more visible!



Thanks *john*! I know my toes are getting a bit squished in all my heels...the clear heels just highlight that fact. 
These are actually quite comfortable as heels go though.


----------



## stilly

With all the time home recently, I've decided to try to organize my shoe collection. I found these steel heeled Gianmarco Lorenzi 120's deep in the basement and couldn't resist modeling them despite the rainy weather. The heel on these is an engineering marvel...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> With all the time home recently, I've decided to try to organize my shoe collection. I found these steel heeled Gianmarco Lorenzi 120's deep in the basement and couldn't resist modeling them despite the rainy weather. The heel on these is an engineering marvel...
> View attachment 4700522
> View attachment 4700523
> View attachment 4700524
> View attachment 4700525
> View attachment 4700526
> View attachment 4700527
> View attachment 4700528
> View attachment 4700529
> View attachment 4700530
> View attachment 4700531


They are stunning!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> With all the time home recently, I've decided to try to organize my shoe collection. I found these steel heeled Gianmarco Lorenzi 120's deep in the basement and couldn't resist modeling them despite the rainy weather. The heel on these is an engineering marvel...
> View attachment 4700522
> View attachment 4700523
> View attachment 4700524
> View attachment 4700525
> View attachment 4700526
> View attachment 4700527
> View attachment 4700528
> View attachment 4700529
> View attachment 4700530
> View attachment 4700531


OMG!  So sexy!  You look fantastic and so glad you found the GMLs again!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They are stunning!



Thanks *chowlover2*!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> OMG!  So sexy!  You look fantastic and so glad you found the GMLs again!



Thanks *madison*! I found a number of older, long point GML pumps when I was organizing my basement. A few other brands I'll post as well. While I'm stuck home, I'm loving shopping my closet/basement!


----------



## iamluthien

Oooh these Gianmarco Lorenzis are truly unique! Never seen anything like these, you should wear them more often!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks* iamluthien*!!! This is an older style but they are very unique!!!


----------



## stilly

Clear Leopard Gianvito Rossi ankle straps...


----------



## luiza

I don't know how comfortable are but they look gorgeous! Wearing heels daily, I developed some toes issues from too tight or too small shoes but nothing will stop me wearing them, so I imagine that you also make some efforts for looking so good.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Clear Leopard Gianvito Rossi ankle straps...
> View attachment 4730022
> View attachment 4730024
> View attachment 4730025
> View attachment 4730026
> View attachment 4730027
> View attachment 4730029
> View attachment 4730030
> View attachment 4730031
> View attachment 4730032
> View attachment 4730033


I didn’t know this ankle strap style by Gianvito Rossi before, really loving it!
I really love your front shots (pic no.4)
Did you own any Gianvito Rossi PVC heels as well?


----------



## Nottwenty

I’m not usually an ankle strap enthusiast, but those Gianvito Rossi’s are spectacular. Are they 120 mm? Are they a new model?
BTW, I loved your GML patents with the magnificent engineering that went into the heel. They are a unique work of art, and ought to be indestructible.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*! No I wore these on the weekend.
> I think they're a little much for work...
> Here are some semi-back shots but alas the shoes aren't clear in the back.
> View attachment 4680590
> View attachment 4680591
> View attachment 4680596
> View attachment 4680597


Superb, I love clear shoes. Do you have another models ?


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> I don't know how comfortable are but they look gorgeous! Wearing heels daily, I developed some toes issues from too tight or too small shoes but nothing will stop me wearing them, so I imagine that you also make some efforts for looking so good.



Thanks *luiza*! They aren't very comfortable...but heels of this height really aren't built for comfort...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I didn’t know this ankle strap style by Gianvito Rossi before, really loving it!
> I really love your front shots (pic no.4)
> Did you own any Gianvito Rossi PVC heels as well?



Thanks *aporl*!
I actually have 2 pairs of this style...one with clear black tinting and this pair with a leopard pattern.
No I don't have any of the their PVC pumps yet...I'm looking for a pre-owned python pair...


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> I’m not usually an ankle strap enthusiast, but those Gianvito Rossi’s are spectacular. Are they 120 mm? Are they a new model?
> BTW, I loved your GML patents with the magnificent engineering that went into the heel. They are a unique work of art, and ought to be indestructible.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! These are from last season but there are still some pairs on sale floating around. Yes 120mm heel.
The steel GML's are little wonders...from days of the super pointy pumps...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Superb, I love clear shoes. Do you have another models ?



Yes *seraphin*...I just got some new clear shoes for summer!
Pics to come.


----------



## stilly

I've been wearing lots of pointy mules while working from home...a small sampling below...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Yes *seraphin*...I just got some new clear shoes for summer!
> Pics to come.



That would be great!


----------



## baldjohn

Love you pointy toe mules.  I'm guessing they are lots more comfy than your 120/130 mm CL pump?

Do you ever go barefoot or in flats at home?


----------



## RachelSteele

stilly said:


> I've been wearing lots of pointy mules while working from home...a small sampling below...
> View attachment 4752711
> View attachment 4752712
> View attachment 4752713
> View attachment 4752714


Aw Stilly the second ones look absolutely perfect on you! I'm not a fan of chunky heels, that's why the first ones didn't impress me  You could look into Giuseppe Zanotti peeptoe mule, I bet they'd look fantastic on you. My bf loves how they look on me (I have the 'La Perla' version but they look the same. Pic for reference


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Love you pointy toe mules.  I'm guessing they are lots more comfy than your 120/130 mm CL pump?
> 
> Do you ever go barefoot or in flats at home?



Thanks *john*! I don't really like to walk around barefoot. I'm a bit of clean freak!
Yes I do wear flats...usually pointy mules or loafers.


----------



## stilly

RachelSteele said:


> Aw Stilly the second ones look absolutely perfect on you! I'm not a fan of chunky heels, that's why the first ones didn't impress me  You could look into Giuseppe Zanotti peeptoe mule, I bet they'd look fantastic on you. My bf loves how they look on me (I have the 'La Perla' version but they look the same. Pic for reference
> 
> View attachment 4753724



I love these red Zanotti mules *Rachel*! I have a number of pairs of high heel, open toe mules  like this as well...mostly in black.
If you go back in this thread you can see them...though I'll probably be wearing them in the coming months as the weather heats up.


----------



## baldjohn

RachelSteele said:


> Aw Stilly the second ones look absolutely perfect on you! I'm not a fan of chunky heels, that's why the first ones didn't impress me  You could look into Giuseppe Zanotti peeptoe mule, I bet they'd look fantastic on you. My bf loves how they look on me (I have the 'La Perla' version but they look the same. Pic for reference
> 
> View attachment 4753724


Wow those Red Mules are something else.  Look Amazing.  Love to see pics of them being worn.


----------



## stilly

Some new Clear & White Lace-up Sandals...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Some new Clear & White Lace-up Sandals...
> View attachment 4757468
> View attachment 4757469
> View attachment 4757470
> View attachment 4757471
> View attachment 4757472
> View attachment 4757473


Lovely! Can’t wait to see more of clear pump collections!


----------



## stilly

New Simmi Clear & Nude 120mm Pumps...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> New Simmi Clear & Nude 120mm Pumps...
> View attachment 4761876
> View attachment 4761877
> View attachment 4761878
> View attachment 4761879
> View attachment 4761880
> View attachment 4761882
> View attachment 4761883
> View attachment 4761884
> View attachment 4761887
> View attachment 4761888


Love it!!!’!!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love it!!!’!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!


----------



## bluewinds

Love the cinderella pumps but the almond toe style look better as there is less gap at the front


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> New Simmi Clear & Nude 120mm Pumps...
> View attachment 4761876
> View attachment 4761877
> View attachment 4761878
> View attachment 4761879
> View attachment 4761880
> View attachment 4761882
> View attachment 4761883
> View attachment 4761884
> View attachment 4761887
> View attachment 4761888


Love it! Clear pumps with anklet would be perfection


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> Love the cinderella pumps but the almond toe style look better as there is less gap at the front



I haven't seen a lot of these clear pumps with the almond toe *bluewinds*.
I was happy to find this pair with the 120mm heel.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Love it! Clear pumps with anklet would be perfection



Thanks *Maxl*! I note the anklet for future sets...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Halterback Sandals...


----------



## kuumba7

We would like to see some that 150 to 170mm collection


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> White Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Halterback Sandals...
> View attachment 4773992
> View attachment 4773993
> View attachment 4773994
> View attachment 4773995
> View attachment 4773996
> View attachment 4773997
> View attachment 4773998
> View attachment 4773999
> View attachment 4774000
> View attachment 4774001


wow super!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> White Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Halterback Sandals...
> View attachment 4773992
> View attachment 4773993
> View attachment 4773994
> View attachment 4773995
> View attachment 4773996
> View attachment 4773997
> View attachment 4773998
> View attachment 4773999
> View attachment 4774000
> View attachment 4774001


Lovely!! I really love the pose with both legs slightly bending forward towards camera


----------



## stilly

kuumba7 said:


> We would like to see some that 150 to 170mm collection



Unfortunately I don't have any 170mm heels. I have some pics of 130mm heels coming soon...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> wow super!!!



Thanks *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely!! I really love the pose with both legs slightly bending forward towards camera



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Oscar Tiye White Patent Mules. I love these for summer...


----------



## stilly

New Alevi Black Calf Ankle Strap Pumps...


----------



## MBB Fan

Very elegant! But they are a little bit too small, I guess?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> New Alevi Black Calf Ankle Strap Pumps...
> View attachment 4788078
> View attachment 4788079
> View attachment 4788080
> View attachment 4788081
> View attachment 4788082
> View attachment 4788083
> View attachment 4788084
> View attachment 4788085
> View attachment 4788087
> View attachment 4788089


Lovely style with ankle strap and toe cleavage!


----------



## september1985

stilly said:


> My new Saint Laurent Zoe 105 Pumps...
> View attachment 4466602
> View attachment 4466603
> View attachment 4466604
> View attachment 4466605
> View attachment 4466606
> View attachment 4466607
> View attachment 4466608
> View attachment 4466609
> View attachment 4466610
> View attachment 4466611


I just discovered the Saint Laurent Zoe pump. I love that these have lots of toe cleavage!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Very elegant! But they are a little bit too small, I guess?



Thanks *MBB*! No they fit perfectly. Look at the 2nd to last close up pic...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely style with ankle strap and toe cleavage!



Thanks *aporl*! I always love an ankle strap. And with these on sale how could I resist?


----------



## stilly

label.hoe said:


> I just discovered the Saint Laurent Zoe pump. I love that these have lots of toe cleavage!



They are nice...lots of toe cleavage. These have been out 2 years at least. They come in a few colors.
You'll even find some pairs on the consignment sites.


----------



## JoeDelRey

I recognize the maker of these heels, they made the closest dupe of the Dsquared2 Riri sandals. I own three, one in black satin, black velvet, and burgundy suede 
	

		
			
		

		
	




stilly said:


> Some new Clear & White Lace-up Sandals...
> View attachment 4757468
> View attachment 4757469
> View attachment 4757470
> View attachment 4757471
> View attachment 4757472
> View attachment 4757473


----------



## LavenderIce

JoeDelRey said:


> I recognize the maker of these heels, they made the closest dupe of the Dsquared2 Riri sandals. I own three, one in black satin, black velvet, and burgundy suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804041


What brand is that?  I haven't been able to find the Dsquared2 RiRi sandals in my size.  I'd order a dupe.


----------



## JoeDelRey

The brand is called So Me heels, and the style name is Mista 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LavenderIce said:


> What brand is that?  I haven't been able to find the Dsquared2 RiRi sandals in my size.  I'd order a dupe.


----------



## stilly

JoeDelRey said:


> I recognize the maker of these heels, they made the closest dupe of the Dsquared2 Riri sandals. I own three, one in black satin, black velvet, and burgundy suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804041



These are actually a very nice dupe. I have a similar dupe in nude nubuck. The DSquared2's are a bit overpriced.


----------



## stilly

I love bare strappy heels so I couldn't resist these Raye Black Leather Ankle Strap Sandals...


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely shoes.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Have you seen these heels? I believe the brand is new based in England 
	

		
			
		

		
	





stilly said:


> I love bare strappy heels so I couldn't resist these Raye Black Leather Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 4809703
> View attachment 4809704
> View attachment 4809705
> View attachment 4809706
> View attachment 4809707
> View attachment 4809708
> View attachment 4809709
> View attachment 4809710
> View attachment 4809711
> View attachment 4809713


----------



## seraphin92

Super strappy sandal . You are the best Stilly !
I préfère this :


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I love bare strappy heels so I couldn't resist these Raye Black Leather Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 4809703
> View attachment 4809704
> View attachment 4809705
> View attachment 4809706
> View attachment 4809707
> View attachment 4809708
> View attachment 4809709
> View attachment 4809710
> View attachment 4809711
> View attachment 4809713


Love your latest sandals Stilly.  Any top down photos?  Thanks


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Lovely shoes.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Love your latest sandals Stilly.  Any top down photos?  Thanks



Thanks *john*! How about these...


----------



## seraphin92

I love you latest sandal. You have an amazing shoes collection !


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*! How about these...
> View attachment 4811591
> View attachment 4811592
> View attachment 4811593
> View attachment 4811594


Thank you for this Stilly.  It's wonderful how you can walk in these sandals when there is so little support - just a single thin strap over your toes.  But of course that is what makes them look great.  Are they 12cm?


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I love you latest sandal. You have an amazing shoes collection !



Thanks *seraphin*!!! My collection has become an obsession at this point...so many shoes...not enough time...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Thank you for this Stilly.  It's wonderful how you can walk in these sandals when there is so little support - just a single thin strap over your toes.  But of course that is what makes them look great.  Are they 12cm?



Thanks *john*!
These are actually fairly easy to walk in but the strap tends to dig in and hurt after an hour or so.
After 2 hours my feet/toes were feeling the worst of that slim toe strap...


----------



## stilly

Yes I did see the Katie Biltoft sandals and yes I couldn't resist getting a pair. I opted for the nude suede strappy sandals. These are a super bare gorgeous heel but not very easy to walk in...


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*!
> These are actually fairly easy to walk in but the strap tends to dig in and hurt after an hour or so.
> After 2 hours my feet/toes were feeling the worst of that slim toe strap...



Good the black sandals are easy to walk in - especially given their great looks. Not surprised the the strap cuts in, as so narrow. Wonderful you kept them on for 2 hours.  Was that standing/walking in them or more sitting down?  

I guess the Katie Biltoft sandals are even worse for digging in, as their straps are so narrow! Plus they look even higher, more like hot chicks heel heights!


----------



## seraphin92

Why not easy to walk in ?  Heel height is greater than black sandals ?


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Good the black sandals are easy to walk in - especially given their great looks. Not surprised the the strap cuts in, as so narrow. Wonderful you kept them on for 2 hours.  Was that standing/walking in them or more sitting down?
> 
> I guess the Katie Biltoft sandals are even worse for digging in, as their straps are so narrow! Plus they look even higher, more like hot chicks heel heights!



The 2 hours was a mix of walking, standing and sitting. The straps dig in even when sitting though.
The Katie Biltoft sandals are slightly over 130mm...about the same as my Hot Chicks but the heel is slightly thinner.
Yes the thin straps on them also started to dig in after about an hour...such is the price we pay for fashion!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Why not easy to walk in ?  Heel height is greater than black sandals ?



The heel is very thin and not super stable. And the thin toe strap is all that holds your foot in place so your feet move around a bit.
I also find that the ankle laces on this style of shoe usually come loose after a bit of walking and then I have to retie them.
When the ankle straps are loose, only the tiny toe strap is keeping them on my foot.

The heel height is just over 130mm...but the heel is thinner than most of my other 130mm heels.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> The 2 hours was a mix of walking, standing and sitting. The straps dig in even when sitting though.
> The Katie Biltoft sandals are slightly over 130mm...about the same as my Hot Chicks but the heel is slightly thinner.
> Yes the thin straps on them also started to dig in after about an hour...such is the price we pay for fashion!


Wonderful how you managed to wear both sets of sandals.  In the end how long did you keep the amazing Katie Biltoft on for?  How much walking/standing?  Must take so much dedication, but as you say the fashion comes first.  Your regular heeled pumps must feel like slippers by comparison!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Yes I did see the Katie Biltoft sandals and yes I couldn't resist getting a pair. I opted for the nude suede strappy sandals. These are a super bare gorgeous heel but not very easy to walk in...
> View attachment 4814476
> View attachment 4814477
> View attachment 4814478
> View attachment 4814479
> View attachment 4814480
> View attachment 4814481
> View attachment 4814482
> View attachment 4814483
> View attachment 4814484
> View attachment 4814485


Wow Stilly as much as I love these  I cannot help think how bad that strap is feeling coming right across your pinkie toe corn, I once worn similar  style and having corns on my pinkies they drawn me to tears , Lovely  pictures  hunny.


----------



## Stilletolover

stilly said:


> I love bare strappy heels so I couldn't resist these Raye Black Leather Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 4809703
> View attachment 4809704
> View attachment 4809705
> View attachment 4809706
> View attachment 4809707
> View attachment 4809708
> View attachment 4809709
> View attachment 4809710
> View attachment 4809711
> View attachment 4809713



Beautiful sandals ! How is the sizing compared to Louboutin or Saint Laurent?


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wonderful how you managed to wear both sets of sandals.  In the end how long did you keep the amazing Katie Biltoft on for?  How much walking/standing?  Must take so much dedication, but as you say the fashion comes first.  Your regular heeled pumps must feel like slippers by comparison!



I only wore the Katie Biltoft sandals for about 3 hours...mostly sitting while dining so it wasn't so bad.
Yes my regular 120mm CL pumps are easy by comparison.


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Wow Stilly as much as I love these  I cannot help think how bad that strap is feeling coming right across your pinkie toe corn, I once worn similar  style and having corns on my pinkies they drawn me to tears , Lovely  pictures  hunny.



The strap actually didn't hurt my pinkie toe as much as my big toe. They're beautiful shoes though...but only for a few hours of wear.


----------



## stilly

Stilletolover said:


> Beautiful sandals ! How is the sizing compared to Louboutin or Saint Laurent?



Thanks *Stilletolover*! I would say the sizing is similar Louboutins though they don't sell half sizes. I've found Saint Laurent's run a bit smaller.


----------



## Stilletolover

Thank you.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Yes I did see the Katie Biltoft sandals and yes I couldn't resist getting a pair. I opted for the nude suede strappy sandals. These are a super bare gorgeous heel but not very easy to walk in...
> View attachment 4814476
> View attachment 4814477
> View attachment 4814478
> View attachment 4814479
> View attachment 4814480
> View attachment 4814481
> View attachment 4814482
> View attachment 4814483
> View attachment 4814484
> View attachment 4814485


OMG, so sexy.... love the top down shot!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Yes I did see the Katie Biltoft sandals and yes I couldn't resist getting a pair. I opted for the nude suede strappy sandals. These are a super bare gorgeous heel but not very easy to walk in...
> View attachment 4814476
> View attachment 4814477
> View attachment 4814478
> View attachment 4814479
> View attachment 4814480
> View attachment 4814481
> View attachment 4814482
> View attachment 4814483
> View attachment 4814484
> View attachment 4814485


Wow, Stilly gorgeous outfit.


----------



## seraphin92

Can you make a video showing you walking in these sandals

Katie Biltoft


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, so sexy.... love the top down shot!



Thanks *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow, Stilly gorgeous outfit.



Thanks *seraphin*!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Can you make a video showing you walking in these sandals
> 
> Katie Biltoft



I don't really do videos...they never seem to come out well...


----------



## stilly

Nude Raye Strappy Sandals...


----------



## seraphin92

Never mind ! Thank's


----------



## seraphin92

The combination of short and heel sandals sublimates your legs.
I love !


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> The combination of short and heel sandals sublimates your legs.
> I love !



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals. I love these for the summer months...


----------



## stilly

New Nude DSquared2 Sandals...


----------



## luiza

Very nice and so sexi!


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> New Nude DSquared2 Sandals...
> View attachment 4841824
> View attachment 4841829
> View attachment 4841831
> View attachment 4841832
> View attachment 4841835
> View attachment 4841840
> View attachment 4841841
> View attachment 4841843
> View attachment 4841845
> View attachment 4841846


These are beautyful, love the POV shot!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> New Nude DSquared2 Sandals...
> View attachment 4841824
> View attachment 4841829
> View attachment 4841831
> View attachment 4841832
> View attachment 4841835
> View attachment 4841840
> View attachment 4841841
> View attachment 4841843
> View attachment 4841845
> View attachment 4841846


Beautiful! Lovely close-up shots again


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Very nice and so sexi!



Thanks *luiza*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> These are beautyful, love the POV shot!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!



aporl said:


> Beautiful! Lovely close-up shots again



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Giuseppe Zanotti Black Kid Harmony Sandals...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent Gianvito Rossi Sandals...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> New Nude DSquared2 Sandals...
> View attachment 4841824
> View attachment 4841829
> View attachment 4841831
> View attachment 4841832
> View attachment 4841835
> View attachment 4841840
> View attachment 4841841
> View attachment 4841843
> View attachment 4841845
> View attachment 4841846


Totally stunning Stilly both pairs look brilliant,  as usual your feet looks so sexy too x


----------



## chowlover2

Those are fabulous!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Totally stunning Stilly both pairs look brilliant,  as usual your feet looks so sexy too x



Thanks so much *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those are fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

You look beauty in boots. Can you show me more photo you in casadei blade boots.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Black Kid Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 4847679
> View attachment 4847680
> View attachment 4847681
> View attachment 4847682
> View attachment 4847683
> View attachment 4847684
> View attachment 4847679
> View attachment 4847680
> View attachment 4847681
> View attachment 4847682
> View attachment 4847683
> View attachment 4847684
> View attachment 4847686
> View attachment 4847687
> View attachment 4847688
> View attachment 4847694
> View attachment 4847686
> View attachment 4847687
> View attachment 4847688


So sexy, exspcially the toerings, love the last pic!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> You look beauty in boots. Can you show me more photo you in casadei blade boots.



Thanks *ngoisaocodon2008*! I'll be wearing more boots in future weeks as the weather gets cooler...



Mitterman77 said:


> So sexy, exspcially the toerings, love the last pic!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I do love the simplicity of these sandals...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Python Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps. I wore my whole collection of this style recently so I'll post all the pics...


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps...


----------



## stilly

Fuss Black Calf Mules...


----------



## annamoon

Love the mules but they look tricky to walk in and stand for any time at all, full admiration to you Stilly


----------



## Porsha

Wow.  Did you manage to wear the mules out some place  Stilly?


----------



## borbie

Sooo  gorgeous 
 The heels so high when you walking the mules won't slipped ?


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love the mules but they look tricky to walk in and stand for any time at all, full admiration to you Stilly



Thanks *anna*! They are a bit of a challenge to wear.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Wow.  Did you manage to wear the mules out some place  Stilly?



Yes...out to an outdoor dinner. Not too much walking...but enough to be challenging...


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> Sooo  gorgeous
> The heels so high when you walking the mules won't slipped ?



Thanks *borbie*! No they stay on my feet fine but they are a little big mostly because my feet keep sliding forward in the shoe.
Good for limited walking engagements...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Red Patent Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps...
> View attachment 4864175
> View attachment 4864176
> View attachment 4864177
> View attachment 4864178
> View attachment 4864179
> View attachment 4864180
> View attachment 4864181
> View attachment 4864182
> View attachment 4864183
> View attachment 4864184


You rock the 130s!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Fuss Black Calf Mules...
> View attachment 4868917
> View attachment 4868918
> View attachment 4868919
> View attachment 4868920
> View attachment 4868921
> View attachment 4868922
> View attachment 4868923
> View attachment 4868924
> View attachment 4868925
> View attachment 4868926


You made definitely my day!!!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Fuss Black Calf Mules...
> View attachment 4868917
> View attachment 4868918
> View attachment 4868919
> View attachment 4868920
> View attachment 4868921
> View attachment 4868922
> View attachment 4868923
> View attachment 4868924
> View attachment 4868925
> View attachment 4868926


Wow Stilly those mules are amazing.  Great how you can walk & stand in them.  How are they if you ending being on your feet longer than expected, with no opportunity to sit or slip them off?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You made definitely my day!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly those mules are amazing.  Great how you can walk & stand in them.  How are they if you ending being on your feet longer than expected, with no opportunity to sit or slip them off?



Thanks *john*! They're actually not that bad to stand in but walking is more of a challenge. This was just out to dinner for a few hours so they were fine. I didn't even need to slip them off during dinner as they're not as tight as some of my other heels and peep toe is much easier on my toes.


----------



## stilly

Monika Chiang Pony Fur Tie Pumps. These certainly aren't the highest heels I own but I think they're super cute and I love the toe cleavage


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Monika Chiang Pony Fur Tie Pumps. These certainly aren't the highest heels I own but I think they're super cute and I love the toe cleavage
> View attachment 4877479
> View attachment 4877480
> View attachment 4877481
> View attachment 4877482
> View attachment 4877483
> View attachment 4877484
> View attachment 4877485
> View attachment 4877486
> View attachment 4877487
> View attachment 4877488


I'm always with you.... they are super cute and the toecleavage is so sexy!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Monika Chiang Pony Fur Tie Pumps. These certainly aren't the highest heels I own but I think they're super cute and I love the toe cleavage
> View attachment 4877479
> View attachment 4877480
> View attachment 4877481
> View attachment 4877482
> View attachment 4877483
> View attachment 4877484
> View attachment 4877485
> View attachment 4877486
> View attachment 4877487
> View attachment 4877488





stilly said:


> Monika Chiang Pony Fur Tie Pumps. These certainly aren't the highest heels I own but I think they're super cute and I love the toe cleavage
> View attachment 4877479
> View attachment 4877480
> View attachment 4877481
> View attachment 4877482
> View attachment 4877483
> View attachment 4877484
> View attachment 4877485
> View attachment 4877486
> View attachment 4877487
> View attachment 4877488


Super very beautiful the toe cleavage, very suitable for your fingers. The corn on the second finger is not pressed. My corns are between my and these days it hurt like hell!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I'm always with you.... they are super cute and the toecleavage is so sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I do love these...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Super very beautiful the toe cleavage, very suitable for your fingers. The corn on the second finger is not pressed. My corns are between my and these days it hurt like hell!!!



Thanks *albatros*!
Good luck with your corns...


----------



## stilly

Some warm days lately so I'll keep wearing my sandals before packing them away for winter. New Black & Transparent Aquazzura Sandals...


----------



## chowlover2

I love them!


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're always hot regardless of the weather! I really love the down shot and front shot with leg bending


----------



## seraphin92

Woh, these sandals make you pretty feet !
Please, don't pack your sandals away for the winter. You can wear them for Christmas or New Years parties or other outings


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Some warm days lately so I'll keep wearing my sandals before packing them away for winter. New Black & Transparent Aquazzura Sandals...
> View attachment 4898649
> View attachment 4898650
> View attachment 4898651
> View attachment 4898652
> View attachment 4898653
> View attachment 4898654
> View attachment 4898655
> View attachment 4898656
> View attachment 4898657
> View attachment 4898658


These are exq sandals stilly. What an amazing collection of shoes you have


----------



## Mitterman77

Love


stilly said:


> Some warm days lately so I'll keep wearing my sandals before packing them away for winter. New Black & Transparent Aquazzura Sandals...
> View attachment 4898649
> View attachment 4898650
> View attachment 4898651
> View attachment 4898652
> View attachment 4898653
> View attachment 4898654
> View attachment 4898655
> View attachment 4898656
> View attachment 4898657
> View attachment 4898658


 These Acquazurra on you! Your sexy feet are shown off so well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love those Aquazzura Sandals @stilly!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love them!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you're always hot regardless of the weather! I really love the down shot and front shot with leg bending



Thanks* aporl*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Woh, these sandals make you pretty feet !
> Please, don't pack your sandals away for the winter. You can wear them for Christmas or New Years parties or other outings



Thanks *seraphin*! I'll probably get a few more sandal days in this year... 



annamoon said:


> These are exq sandals stilly. What an amazing collection of shoes you have



Thanks so much *annamoon*!!!



LavenderIce said:


> Love those Aquazzura Sandals @stilly!



Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

From sandals to boots...such is the Fall weather. Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

Stilly,
So good to see you in Blades again!  They are my current fav.  You look lovely as usual.


----------



## LavenderIce

Those black suede Blade boots look like a dream @stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From sandals to boots...such is the Fall weather. Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...
> View attachment 4901780
> View attachment 4901781
> View attachment 4901782
> View attachment 4901783
> View attachment 4901786
> View attachment 4901787
> View attachment 4901788
> View attachment 4901789
> View attachment 4901791
> View attachment 4901792


Always love Casadei boots, and especially on you Stilly


----------



## JoeDelRey

LavenderIce said:


> What brand is that?  I haven't been able to find the Dsquared2 RiRi sandals in my size.  I'd order a dupe.


There’s a seller that has the gold and black  patent available, in almost all sizes except for 10(I bought both the gold and black in the size 10) fast shipper, mine got delivered yesterday.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Stilly,
> So good to see you in Blades again!  They are my current fav.  You look lovely as usual.



Thanks* aliensurfer*! Its great to be wearing boots again with the change in seasons!  



LavenderIce said:


> Those black suede Blade boots look like a dream @stilly!



Thanks *Lav*! I've had them a few years now but still love them...



Kayapo97 said:


> Always love Casadei boots, and especially on you Stilly



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



JoeDelRey said:


> There’s a seller that has the gold and black  patent available, in almost all sizes except for 10(I bought both the gold and black in the size 10) fast shipper, mine got delivered yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904588
> View attachment 4904589
> View attachment 4904590



I actually bought these in tan suede a while back.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf LeSilla 120mm booties with a maxi dress...


----------



## stilly

Gray Suede Gianvito Rossi Thigh High Boots...


----------



## chowlover2

*They are gorgeous!*


----------



## seraphin92

Lovely !
Have you ever worn mini shorts with boots?


----------



## MBB Fan

Just wonderful. Are those your highest, means longest boots?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> *They are gorgeous!*



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Lovely !
> Have you ever worn mini shorts with boots?



Thanks *seraphin*! No I can't say I've worn mini shorts with boots. I actually just put my shorts away for the winter and got the boots out so they don't mix much...



MBB Fan said:


> Just wonderful. Are those your highest, means longest boots?



Thanks *MBB*! I don't think these are my highest boots but its close. I haven't really compared them all.


----------



## stilly

New Identita Black Leather 120mm Pull On Boots...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Gray Suede Gianvito Rossi Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 4915867
> View attachment 4915868
> View attachment 4915869
> View attachment 4915870
> View attachment 4915871
> View attachment 4915872
> View attachment 4915873
> View attachment 4915877
> View attachment 4915878
> View attachment 4915879


Absolutely a great style!!! You look awesome!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely a great style!!! You look awesome!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

RoSa Black Kid Pin Heel Longpoint Slingbacks...


----------



## chowlover2

They are fabulous Stilly!


----------



## livefire

stilly said:


> New Identita Black Leather 120mm Pull On Boots...
> View attachment 4917361
> View attachment 4917362
> View attachment 4917363
> View attachment 4917364
> View attachment 4917365
> View attachment 4917366
> View attachment 4917367
> View attachment 4917368
> View attachment 4917369
> View attachment 4917370


You look amazing in these black leather knee high heel dress boots. Amazed that you can wear these so easily. You should do a quick little video showing how you walk in these!


----------



## xboxnew

Please more views of this in natural light not so red sun light


----------



## xboxnew

stilly said:


> RoSa Black Kid Pin Heel Longpoint Slingbacks...
> View attachment 4921607
> View attachment 4921608
> View attachment 4921611
> View attachment 4921612
> View attachment 4921613
> View attachment 4921614
> View attachment 4921615
> View attachment 4921616
> View attachment 4921618
> View attachment 4921619


Please more views Little closer


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They are fabulous Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!


----------



## stilly

livefire said:


> You look amazing in these black leather knee high heel dress boots. Amazed that you can wear these so easily. You should do a quick little video showing how you walk in these!



Thanks *livewire*!!!


----------



## stilly

xboxnew said:


> Please more views Little closer



For another time...


----------



## stilly

My new Casadei Black Nappa Maxi Blade Boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

Blades!  So lovely!  You look stunning as usual Stilly.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Love Your beautiful blade boots


----------



## seraphin92

The plaid skirt, heeled boots, bare legs, make you look fabulous. A perfect outfit.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Blades!  So lovely!  You look stunning as usual Stilly.



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Love Your beautiful blade boots



Thanks* ngoisaocodon*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> The plaid skirt, heeled boots, bare legs, make you look fabulous. A perfect outfit.



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Please Can you show more casadei blade boots , stilly


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Love you, stilly


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Love you, stilly



Oh thanks *ngoisaocodon*! More Casadei Blades to come...


----------



## stilly

My new Iren Vartik Chocolate Calf 120mm Boots...


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous! They look great with that dress!


----------



## lzmrn

All so stunning @stilly, absolutely gorgeous boots! Between the Leather Casadei Blade boots and the Leather Le Silla Eva boots, which ones do you find more comfortable? I want to get a pair of over knee ones for my fiance, but we're having trouble deciding between the two! Such a difficult choice!


----------



## Mitterman77

Love the colour, it is a simply perfect Outfit in autum!


----------



## livefire

Stilly, would love seeing your  Identita Black Leather 120mm knee high heel dress boots over skinny jeans! What Euro size do you wear in these (TTS?) or typically wear overall?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! They look great with that dress!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

lzmrn said:


> All so stunning @stilly, absolutely gorgeous boots! Between the Leather Casadei Blade boots and the Leather Le Silla Eva boots, which ones do you find more comfortable? I want to get a pair of over knee ones for my fiance, but we're having trouble deciding between the two! Such a difficult choice!



Thanks *Izmrn*! They're both very nice but the Casadei's are probably a bit more comfy.
Both LeSilla and Casadei have similar boots on sale now on their websites.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the colour, it is a simply perfect Outfit in autum!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

livefire said:


> Stilly, would love seeing your  Identita Black Leather 120mm knee high heel dress boots over skinny jeans! What Euro size do you wear in these (TTS?) or typically wear overall?



I'll have to try that *livefire*! I got these in a size 40 and they fit TTS.


----------



## stilly

My new LeSilla Eva Black Kid 120mm boots...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

I am waiting for you to wear the casadei boots


----------



## MsYvonne

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> I am waiting for you to wear the casadei boots


Don't expect Stilly to dress on request, be patient and rely on her own choices then let her surprise you and us


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

pertfect outfit with lesilla boots


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

MsYvonne said:


> Don't expect Stilly to dress on request, be patient and rely on her own choices then let her surprise you and us


stilly answered me. I think this has nothing to do with you. love


----------



## kuumba7

stilly said:


> My Black Kid 170mm Pumps
> 
> My dbf wanted me to wear these last weekend.
> They're actually easier to walk in than stand in for any length of time.
> I decided to wear them just for a very quick trip to the bank on Saturday.
> They were certainly interesting while I waited in line...


Nice way to end the year on a high note...


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> I am waiting for you to wear the casadei boots



Here is something you might like *ngoisaocodon*.
New Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots...


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> pertfect outfit with lesilla boots



Thanks *ngoisaocondon*!!!


----------



## stilly

kuumba7 said:


> Nice way to end the year on a high note...
> 
> View attachment 4941917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941918



Thanks *kuumba*!!!
I love these super high heels but they were a bit too big for my feet...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

stilly said:


> Here is something you might like *ngoisaocodon*.
> New Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots...
> View attachment 4942691
> View attachment 4942692
> View attachment 4942693
> View attachment 4942694
> View attachment 4942695
> View attachment 4942696
> View attachment 4942697
> View attachment 4942698
> View attachment 4942699
> View attachment 4942701


Happy new year 2021 stilly. Best wish for you. Love forever.


----------



## marceli

Happy New Year Stilly !!!
Your latest series of posts with boots was amazing!
My personal favorite is Iren Vartik chocolate boots, maybe you try them with skinny jeans?


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Happy new year 2021 stilly. Best wish for you. Love forever.



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Happy New Year Stilly !!!
> Your latest series of posts with boots was amazing!
> My personal favorite is Iren Vartik chocolate boots, maybe you try them with skinny jeans?



Thanks *marceli*! More on the Iren Vartik boots to come...


----------



## stilly

My new Pale Gray LeSilla Suede Over the Knee 120mm boots with a gray sweater dress...


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## heelsmodels

Stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

There she is! Love suede OTK boots and your outfit looks cozy. Suede OTK boots should be your winter uniform because they are always perfection on you.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> There she is! Love suede OTK boots and your outfit looks cozy. Suede OTK boots should be your winter uniform because they are always perfection on you.



Oh thanks *Lav*!!! I do have a fair number of suede OTK boots at this point.
More to come!


----------



## stilly

I still love these Rosa Black Leather Long Point Boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

That needle heel and pointy toe get me every time.  They look practically new Stilly.  Happy New Year!


----------



## chowlover2

I love them!


----------



## LavenderIce

That outfit with the black leather Rosa boots is fabulously chic *stilly*!


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> My new Iren Vartik Chocolate Calf 120mm Boots...
> View attachment 4933911
> View attachment 4933912
> View attachment 4933913
> View attachment 4933915
> View attachment 4933916
> View attachment 4933917
> View attachment 4933918
> View attachment 4933919
> View attachment 4933920
> View attachment 4933921


Wow!!! Gorgeous Boots! 
How do they fit? Where have you bought them?


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> That needle heel and pointy toe get me every time.  They look practically new Stilly.  Happy New Year!



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!! They are still in great shape after a few years now...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love them!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> That outfit with the black leather Rosa boots is fabulously chic *stilly*!



Thanks *Lav*!!! I still love these boots many years later...


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous Boots!
> How do they fit? Where have you bought them?



Thanks *binky*! I bought them online from Iren Vartik a Russian online/retail seller. They make some beautiful boots and heels.
They fit true to size and are fairly comfy. The shaft height is a little odd though as they come just above but not over the knee.


----------



## stilly

My new Sand Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm boots...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Beautiful boots. Stilly.


----------



## chowlover2

I am a sucker for suede anything, they look fab on you!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My new Sand Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm boots...


What a perfect combination!


----------



## seraphin92

Boots well matched to the outfit as on the 3 previous threads!
The snow has melted?


----------



## LavenderIce

Your sand suede LeSilla Eva 120 boots look great *stilly*! The colour looks like it can transition to a mild spring day as well.


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Beautiful boots. Stilly.



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I am a sucker for suede anything, they look fab on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I love suede as well...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a perfect combination!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Boots well matched to the outfit as on the 3 previous threads!
> The snow has melted?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes the snow only lasted about a week.
Now its just cold and windy...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Your sand suede LeSilla Eva 120 boots look great *stilly*! The colour looks like it can transition to a mild spring day as well.



Thanks *Lav*!!! Yes I like this color for spring. I bought a few pairs of non-black boots to mix things up this year...you'll see a few more pairs shortly.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> My new Pale Gray LeSilla Suede Over the Knee 120mm boots with a gray sweater dress...
> View attachment 4947187
> View attachment 4947188
> View attachment 4947199
> View attachment 4947200
> View attachment 4947201
> View attachment 4947202
> View attachment 4947203
> View attachment 4947204
> View attachment 4947205
> View attachment 4947206



Wow, just wow!  You make the short dress and long boot look so classy.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Pale Gray LeSilla Suede Over the Knee 120mm boots with a gray sweater dress...
> View attachment 4947187
> View attachment 4947188
> View attachment 4947199
> View attachment 4947200
> View attachment 4947201
> View attachment 4947202
> View attachment 4947203
> View attachment 4947204
> View attachment 4947205
> View attachment 4947206


Love this Outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Wow, just wow!  You make the short dress and long boot look so classy.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this Outfit!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Iren Vartik boots in Powder (Light Beige)...


----------



## marceli

WOW!!! Stilly you broke the bank with these boots, I checked the website and there are a few other color versions, my favorites are the black classic "Gourme 120mm" and the crocodile skin version, knowing you ... I expect something extra soon: D and also skinny jeans version 
How about the quality? The price is very good.

PS there is another western europe company called ForeverQueen, they have few nice models in offer. I am charmed in few.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Iren Vartik boots in Powder (Light Beige)...
> View attachment 4956757
> View attachment 4956758
> View attachment 4956759
> View attachment 4956760
> View attachment 4956761
> View attachment 4956762
> View attachment 4956763
> View attachment 4956764
> View attachment 4956765
> View attachment 4956766


WOW! I've never heard about Iren Vartik, they look great, love the colour combination, so stylish!


----------



## seraphin92

Always so stylish ! Nice colour !
Do you know  Foverqueen Shoes ?
They have many models of boots as this :


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> WOW!!! Stilly you broke the bank with these boots, I checked the website and there are a few other color versions, my favorites are the black classic "Gourme 120mm" and the crocodile skin version, knowing you ... I expect something extra soon: D and also skinny jeans version
> How about the quality? The price is very good.
> 
> PS there is another western europe company called ForeverQueen, they have few nice models in offer. I am charmed in few.



Thanks *marceli*!!! They didn't have the Black Croc boots when I bought these before the holidays but I might get those before the seasons over. The quality is great for the price but they do have a synthetic not leather sole. I haven't looked at ForeverQueen but I'll take a look.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> WOW! I've never heard about Iren Vartik, they look great, love the colour combination, so stylish!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! This is a Russian brand that only recently started shipped to the US I believe. They have a number of retail stores in Russia.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Always so stylish ! Nice colour !
> Do you know  Foverqueen Shoes ?
> They have many models of boots as this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958264



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I'll check out ForeeverQueen...I'm always looking for some unique boots...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Casadei Maxi Blade Boots with jeans and blazer...


----------



## LavenderIce

Love these back to back boots posts *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Love these back to back boots posts *stilly*!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! More boots to come!!!


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

stilly said:


> My new Iren Vartik boots in Powder (Light Beige)...
> View attachment 4956759
> View attachment 4956764
> View attachment 4956766



loving the style and color 
xx


----------



## stilly

Sabrina Flowers said:


> loving the style and color
> xx



Thanks *Sabrina*!!!


----------



## stilly

A casual look in my Chocolate Iren Vartik 120mm Boots...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

stilly said:


> A casual look in my Chocolate Iren Vartik 120mm Boots...
> View attachment 4964355
> View attachment 4964356
> View attachment 4964357
> View attachment 4964358
> View attachment 4964359
> View attachment 4964360
> View attachment 4964361
> View attachment 4964362
> View attachment 4964363
> View attachment 4964364


Beautiful boots


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A casual look in my Chocolate Iren Vartik 120mm Boots...
> View attachment 4964355
> View attachment 4964356
> View attachment 4964357
> View attachment 4964358
> View attachment 4964359
> View attachment 4964360
> View attachment 4964361
> View attachment 4964362
> View attachment 4964363
> View attachment 4964364


They look good and i love the skinnies and the lengh of you Blazer too,LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

Iren Vartek boots are made for you, but then again what boots aren't? Another great look!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Beautiful boots



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They look good and i love the skinnies and the lengh of you Blazer too,LOL!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Iren Vartek boots are made for you, but then again what boots aren't? Another great look!



Oh thanks *Lav*!!! I actually decided the buy their Black Croc boots which are in transit now...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

I found these harness spurs in my closet and decided to use them to dress up my Black Calf LeSilla Boots...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I found these harness spurs in my closet and decided to use them to dress up my Black Calf LeSilla Boots...
> 
> View attachment 4967596
> View attachment 4967597
> View attachment 4967598
> View attachment 4967599
> View attachment 4967600
> View attachment 4967601
> View attachment 4967602
> View attachment 4967603
> View attachment 4967604
> View attachment 4967605


Stunning


----------



## chowlover2

Fabulous!


----------



## Neil t

Neil t said:


> Stunning


With all your sexy boots and shoes you own. How do you decide on which you are going to wear each day. And then what to wear with them. How do you find the time, and then taking photos of each day. I really don't know how you find the time.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> With all your sexy boots and shoes you own. How do you decide on which you are going to wear each day. And then what to wear with them. How do you find the time, and then taking photos of each day. I really don't know how you find the time.



Oh that's a daily debate *Neil*. I usually decide the night before and lay out the shoes and outfit but sometimes I freelance and change pieces or the total outfit. I usually take the pics in the morning before going to work but now that I'm working from home more I can take the pics at the end of the day or at lunch...


----------



## stilly

New Black Croc Paris Texas Boots with black jeans and a puffer jacket on a cold day...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Can you wear leather pants with casadei blade boots , stilly. I’m very happy if you wear them. Thanks


----------



## heelsmodels

Amazing outfit. Those boots are 100mm or 120mm heels?


----------



## chowlover2

Those boots are simply stunning!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> New Black Croc Paris Texas Boots with black jeans and a puffer jacket on a cold day...
> View attachment 4970628
> View attachment 4970629
> View attachment 4970630
> View attachment 4970631
> View attachment 4970632
> View attachment 4970633
> View attachment 4970634
> View attachment 4970645
> View attachment 4970646
> View attachment 4970647


Tres chic, black in black Looks so cool, love the boots and obviosly the lengh of the puffer jacket!


----------



## bluewinds

Both boots look great but I prefer the Lesilla as they are more fitted at the top - thats probably because they have a zip and not pull on?


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Can you wear leather pants with casadei blade boots , stilly. I’m very happy if you wear them. Thanks



That's a very specific request.
I'll see what I can do...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Amazing outfit. Those boots are 100mm or 120mm heels?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! The Paris Texas Black Croc boots have 100mm heels.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those boots are simply stunning!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Tres chic, black in black Looks so cool, love the boots and obviosly the lengh of the puffer jacket!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Yes a bit more casual look here...and trying to be cool...


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> Both boots look great but I prefer the Lesilla as they are more fitted at the top - thats probably because they have a zip and not pull on?



Thanks *bluewinds*!!!
Yes the LeSilla boots all have a zip.
Pull on boots are much looser fitting but they seem to be the featured style this year.
Most of the boots I've purchased this year aside from the LeSilla's are a pull on style.
I like both styles.


----------



## stilly

My new Identita Brown Suede 120mm Boots...another pull-on boot...


----------



## chowlover2

Suede and leopard, nothing better Stilly! They are beautiful, the suede looks so yummy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Identita Brown Suede 120mm Boots...another pull-on boot...
> View attachment 4978012
> View attachment 4978013
> View attachment 4978014
> View attachment 4978015
> View attachment 4978016
> View attachment 4978017
> View attachment 4978018
> View attachment 4978019
> View attachment 4978020
> View attachment 4978021


They look cool! I've discovered this brand recently. They are known as Louboutin lookalikes. The Prices are good, what do you think about the Quality? did you get also some high heels punps, or sandals?


----------



## heelsmodels

Fashionable look.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Identita brown suede boots look so rich in color and texture. And, of course, you paired them with an incredible outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Black Kid Casadei Maxi Blade Boots with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 4959105
> View attachment 4959106
> View attachment 4959107
> View attachment 4959108
> View attachment 4959109
> View attachment 4959112
> View attachment 4959113
> View attachment 4959114
> View attachment 4959115
> View attachment 4959116





stilly said:


> New Black Croc Paris Texas Boots with black jeans and a puffer jacket on a cold day...
> View attachment 4970628
> View attachment 4970629
> View attachment 4970630
> View attachment 4970631
> View attachment 4970632
> View attachment 4970633
> View attachment 4970634
> View attachment 4970645
> View attachment 4970646
> View attachment 4970647



First time I see this thread. 
You look so good in jeans and boots


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Suede and leopard, nothing better Stilly! They are beautiful, the suede looks so yummy!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They look cool! I've discovered this brand recently. They are known as Louboutin lookalikes. The Prices are good, what do you think about the Quality? did you get also some high heels punps, or sandals?



Thanks *Mitterman*! The quality is good given they're about 30% the price of a pair of Louboutins. I did get some white pumps in the summer but the heel is not as high and thin as I like.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The Identita brown suede boots look so rich in color and texture. And, of course, you paired them with an incredible outfit!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! I saw a mobile phone TV commercial of a women with a leopard skirt and brown suede boots that inspired this outfit...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> First time I see this thread.
> You look so good in jeans and boots



Oh thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I post all my non-CL's here. Since CL doesn't seem to be doing any 120mm boots this year, I've been purchasing lots of boots from other brands.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Casadei Blade 120mm Over the Knee Boots...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4983159
> View attachment 4983160
> View attachment 4983161
> View attachment 4983162
> View attachment 4983163
> View attachment 4983164
> View attachment 4983165
> View attachment 4983166
> View attachment 4983167
> View attachment 4983168


Stunning boots


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4983159
> View attachment 4983160
> View attachment 4983161
> View attachment 4983162
> View attachment 4983163
> View attachment 4983164
> View attachment 4983165
> View attachment 4983166
> View attachment 4983167
> View attachment 4983168


You look awesome!


----------



## MBB Fan

So wonderful. I do love those Blade overknees. The soles look as they were never used before?


----------



## chowlover2

Perfect for this cold weather ( if you are near the Northeast )


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

More
Casadei blade boots stilly. Why don't you change the background you are shooting.I see you standing just a few poses throughout your posts


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 4983159
> View attachment 4983160
> View attachment 4983161
> View attachment 4983162
> View attachment 4983163
> View attachment 4983164
> View attachment 4983165
> View attachment 4983166
> View attachment 4983167
> View attachment 4983168


Stilly as your the Goddess of all things boots and shoes. When it comes to buying a pair of casadei blades shoes. For a size 7 do they run to size, or do I have to buy bigger or smaller.
Thanks


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning boots



Thanks *Neil t*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You look awesome!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



MBB Fan said:


> So wonderful. I do love those Blade overknees. The soles look as they were never used before?



Thanks *MBB*! I've worn these a few times. The polished natural color soles don't really show wear.



chowlover2 said:


> Perfect for this cold weather ( if you are near the Northeast )



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I'm not in the Northeast but its felt like it recently with all the cold and snow...



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> More
> Casadei blade boots stilly. Why don't you change the background you are shooting.I see you standing just a few poses throughout your posts



I find this the best location at my house for taking pics *ngoisaocodon* after lots of experimenting.



Neil t said:


> Stilly as your the Goddess of all things boots and shoes. When it comes to buying a pair of casadei blades shoes. For a size 7 do they run to size, or do I have to buy bigger or smaller.
> Thanks



Casadei's run fairly true to size so for a US size 7 buy a size 7. They actually tend to run a little large rather than small.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Casadei's run fairly true to size so for a US size 7 buy a size 7. They actually tend to run a little large rather than small.


Thanks stilly


----------



## stilly

My new Paris Texas Brown Croc Embossed Leather Boots...


----------



## LavenderIce

*Stilly*, the brown croc embossed Paris Texas boots are such a great colour! They are perfectly paired with your LBD and can be worn with other outfits as well.


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Paris Texas Brown Croc Embossed Leather Boots...
> View attachment 4998971
> View attachment 4998972
> View attachment 4998973
> View attachment 4998974
> View attachment 4998975
> View attachment 4998976
> View attachment 4998977
> View attachment 4998978
> View attachment 4998979
> View attachment 4998980


Stunning


----------



## heelsmodels

Very nice outfit. The boots must be comfy and warm.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> *Stilly*, the brown croc embossed Paris Texas boots are such a great colour! They are perfectly paired with your LBD and can be worn with other outfits as well.



Oh thanks* Lav*! I do love the brown...



chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Very nice outfit. The boots must be comfy and warm.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes they are warm which really helps in the cold winter weather...


----------



## stilly

New Iren Vartik Black Croc Leather 120 Boots...


----------



## Mitterman77

The all black look is allways classy!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look fantastic with that black and casual outfit. Those boots are beautiful and it seems you are increasing your boots collection. Does the Iren Vartik brand also have pumps or sandals?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The all black look is allways classy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do like the monochrome black look...especially against the white snow...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic with that black and casual outfit. Those boots are beautiful and it seems you are increasing your boots collection. Does the Iren Vartik brand also have pumps or sandals?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes they have a full line of pumps and sandals. I'll probably try those in the spring/summer. The only downside is the 4-5 week transit time from Russia especially with the US Postal Service these days...


----------



## stilly

Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots with a suede skirt and sheepskin jacket...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots with a suede skirt and sheepskin jacket...
> View attachment 5009289
> View attachment 5009290
> View attachment 5009291
> View attachment 5009292
> View attachment 5009293
> View attachment 5009295
> View attachment 5009296
> View attachment 5009297
> View attachment 5009298
> View attachment 5009299


Absolutely stunning, as always. What more can I say


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots with a suede skirt and sheepskin jacket...
> View attachment 5009289
> View attachment 5009290
> View attachment 5009291
> View attachment 5009292
> View attachment 5009293
> View attachment 5009295
> View attachment 5009296
> View attachment 5009297
> View attachment 5009298
> View attachment 5009299


Wow, love these boots and also the whole leather winter combi with leather miniskirt and the sheepskin jacket and looks cute!!!


----------



## Cyntia

I do have the same Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots in the color Teal with is a kind of turquise.
Beside that I own a pair for thigh boots in red stretch vegan leather red and my favorite LeSilla Gilda Stretch Boot in black which is really elegant and comfortable compeared to my other 120mm heels.
They are quite expensive but worth every single euro.


----------



## chowlover2

Cyntia said:


> I do have the same Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots in the color Teal with is a kind of turquise.
> Beside that I own a pair for thigh boots in red stretch vegan leather red and my favorite LeSilla Gilda Stretch Boot in black which is really elegant and comfortable compeared to my other 120mm heels.
> They are quite expensive but worth every single euro.


Teal suede sounds fabulous!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look simply fabulous... Casual, but very elegant.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, as always. What more can I say



Thanks so much *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, love these boots and also the whole leather winter combi with leather miniskirt and the sheepskin jacket and looks cute!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Cyntia said:


> I do have the same Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots in the color Teal with is a kind of turquise.
> Beside that I own a pair for thigh boots in red stretch vegan leather red and my favorite LeSilla Gilda Stretch Boot in black which is really elegant and comfortable compeared to my other 120mm heels.
> They are quite expensive but worth every single euro.



I actually purchased most of my LeSilla boots on sale directly from them or Farfetch. LeSilla had a 40% off sale this year and I bought a few new pairs.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply fabulous... Casual, but very elegant.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another new pair of LeSilla Eva 120 boots for this year. Another purchase from the LeSilla sale...


----------



## MsYvonne

A nice fresh look


----------



## chowlover2

You are outdoing yourself with the boots this winter!


----------



## heelsmodels

Those boots are so gorgeous with classical line. For me, leather is more prettier than suede.
You look absolutelly amazing and elegant.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> New Identita Black Leather 120mm Pull On Boots...
> View attachment 4917361
> View attachment 4917362
> View attachment 4917363
> View attachment 4917364
> View attachment 4917365
> View attachment 4917366
> View attachment 4917367
> View attachment 4917368
> View attachment 4917369
> View attachment 4917370


How do these compare to your Iren Vartik boots which look very similar? Both are stunning! Was buying the Identita boots from Italy easier than buying the Vartik boots from Russia?


----------



## Materielgrrl

I wish I'd come back to view this over the winter, but viewing them now was just uplifting for my COVID confinement spirit.  You outdid yourself with the boots, girl.  Just, wow!  amazing boots!


----------



## aliensurfer

Pointy spikey awesomeness!  Lovely Stilly!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A nice fresh look



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> You are outdoing yourself with the boots this winter!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! I do go a bit overboard on new boots this year...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Those boots are so gorgeous with classical line. For me, leather is more prettier than suede.
> You look absolutelly amazing and elegant.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the calf leather boots as well.


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> How do these compare to your Iren Vartik boots which look very similar? Both are stunning! Was buying the Identita boots from Italy easier than buying the Vartik boots from Russia?



I'd say the quality is very similar between Identita and Iren Vartik. I do like the slightly thinner heels on the Iren Vartik's a bit more.
Identita is in Italy and much easier to order from and quicker in shipping...usually less than a week for delivery via FedEx/DHL but I had one pair that took a few weeks. With Iren Vartik, you place your order and then in 1-2 days they invoice you again for the estimated shipping charges. Once you pay the shipping charge invoice, delivery from Russia is in about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> I wish I'd come back to view this over the winter, but viewing them now was just uplifting for my COVID confinement spirit.  You outdid yourself with the boots, girl.  Just, wow!  amazing boots!



Oh thanks *Materialgrrl*!!! Yes lots of new boots this year to keep me busy during these challenges times.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Pointy spikey awesomeness!  Lovely Stilly!



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!! I do love my pointed toe boots!


----------



## stilly

Navy Blue Calf Casadei Blade Booties with jeans and a blazer. I actually bought these booties a few years back but this is my first time wearing them...


----------



## MBB Fan

Unbelievable beautiful.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Navy Blue Calf Casadei Blade Booties with jeans and a blazer. I actually bought these booties a few years back but this is my first time wearing them...
> View attachment 5042118
> View attachment 5042119
> View attachment 5042120
> View attachment 5042121
> View attachment 5042125
> View attachment 5042126
> View attachment 5042127
> View attachment 5042128
> View attachment 5042129
> View attachment 5042131



So beautiful


----------



## Mitterman77

They are cool!!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Navy Blue Calf Casadei Blade Booties with jeans and a blazer. I actually bought these booties a few years back but this is my first time wearing them...
> View attachment 5042118
> View attachment 5042119
> View attachment 5042120
> View attachment 5042121
> View attachment 5042125
> View attachment 5042126
> View attachment 5042127
> View attachment 5042128
> View attachment 5042129
> View attachment 5042131


Just love the casadei blades


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Unbelievable beautiful.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
These navy blue booties were meant for jeans...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They are cool!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Just love the casadei blades



Thanks so much *Neil*!!!


----------



## MBB Fan

What is your size in those Casadei boot(ie)s?


----------



## heelsmodels

You look stunning and gorgeous all in blue.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What is your size in those Casadei boot(ie)s?



40


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and gorgeous all in blue.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

A bit cold with some snow today so I thought my Black Iren Vartik boots were appropriate...


----------



## Mitterman77

You look like an amazone ready for fighting in the city!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> A bit cold with some snow today so I thought my Black Iren Vartik boots were appropriate...
> View attachment 5062955
> View attachment 5062956
> View attachment 5062958
> View attachment 5062959
> View attachment 5062960
> View attachment 5062961
> View attachment 5062962
> View attachment 5062963
> View attachment 5062964
> View attachment 5062965



Beautiful


----------



## heelsmodels

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You look like an amazone ready for fighting in the city!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to wear my Black Kid Les Baisers Des Etolies Slingbacks on a sunny day last week...


----------



## luiza

Stilly, the toe cleavage and thin heel make them very sexy. I imagine how many compliments you received.


----------



## heelsmodels

You look simply gorgeous and those very thin heels are awesome. I would like to see more picutres of you wearing other shoes or boots with thin high heels like these ones. Do you have more pairs of this kind?


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Stilly, the toe cleavage and thin heel make them very sexy. I imagine how many compliments you received.



Thanks *luiza*!!! I did get some nice compliments...



heelsmodels said:


> You look simply gorgeous and those very thin heels are awesome. I would like to see more picutres of you wearing other shoes or boots with thin high heels like these ones. Do you have more pairs of this kind?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do have some other pairs I'll wear in the coming weeks but these are the thinnest of the heels I own.


----------



## stilly

I love white booties and polka dots for spring...in this case LeSilla White Calf 120 Booties...


----------



## LavenderIce

The LeSilla white calf booties looks so fresh *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The LeSilla white calf booties looks so fresh *stilly*!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! I think the white booties just ooze summer!!!


----------



## stilly

I've always been attracted to unusual heels and I think these certainly fit the bill.
Black Sheepskin Balenciaga Slash Ankle Strap 110 Pumps...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I've always been attracted to unusual heels and I think these certainly fit the bill.
> Black Sheepskin Balenciaga Slash Ankle Strap 110 Pumps...
> View attachment 5085345
> View attachment 5085346
> View attachment 5085347
> View attachment 5085348
> View attachment 5085349
> View attachment 5085350
> View attachment 5085351
> View attachment 5085352
> View attachment 5085353
> View attachment 5085354


Stunning as always


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> I've always been attracted to unusual heels and I think these certainly fit the bill.
> Black Sheepskin Balenciaga Slash Ankle Strap 110 Pumps...
> View attachment 5085345
> View attachment 5085346
> View attachment 5085347
> View attachment 5085348
> View attachment 5085349
> View attachment 5085350
> View attachment 5085351
> View attachment 5085352
> View attachment 5085353
> View attachment 5085354


Fabulous on you!


----------



## heelsmodels

Simply amazing and gorgeous... You always look perfect and black colour never fail.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply amazing and gorgeous... You always look perfect and black colour never fail.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Saint Laurent Nude Patent Sandals...


----------



## heelsmodels

Gorgeous and stunning as usual.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Gorgeous and stunning as usual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Nude Patent Sandals...
> View attachment 5088710
> View attachment 5088711
> View attachment 5088712
> View attachment 5088713
> View attachment 5088714
> View attachment 5088715
> View attachment 5088716
> View attachment 5088717
> View attachment 5088718
> View attachment 5088719


Tres chic!!!! And sexy too!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Tres chic!!!! And sexy too!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

On a cool Monday morning, I thought I'd give these Balenciaga Slash Boots a try.
These are really comfortable but very hard to get off for a pull on boot...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> On a cool Monday morning, I thought I'd give these Balenciaga Slash Boots a try.
> These are really comfortable but very hard to get off for a pull on boot...
> View attachment 5092979
> View attachment 5092980
> View attachment 5092981
> View attachment 5092982
> View attachment 5092983
> View attachment 5092984
> View attachment 5092985
> View attachment 5092986
> View attachment 5092998
> View attachment 5092999


Call me if you need a helping hand


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Call me if you need a helping hand



Oh you're so sweet and helpful *Mitterman*...


----------



## stilly

I've decided to continue to wear my boots into the spring and summer this year especially on cooler days.
From last weekend, Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots with a new Reformation Leopard Dress...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Perfect casadei maxi blade boots with your outfit and still wait another photos about this boots. Love you


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I've decided to continue to wear my boots into the spring and summer this year especially on cooler days.
> From last weekend, Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots with a new Reformation Leopard Dress...
> View attachment 5099675
> View attachment 5099676
> View attachment 5099677
> View attachment 5099679
> View attachment 5099680
> View attachment 5099693
> View attachment 5099683
> View attachment 5099684
> View attachment 5099685
> View attachment 5099687


Love this style, great sexy combi!


----------



## seraphin92

very pretty outfit
I really like the combination of boot and bare leg


----------



## heelsmodels

Simply beautiful. Those casadei boots are so gorgeous.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> I've decided to continue to wear my boots into the spring and summer this year especially on cooler days.
> From last weekend, Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots with a new Reformation Leopard Dress...
> View attachment 5099675
> View attachment 5099676
> View attachment 5099677
> View attachment 5099679
> View attachment 5099680
> View attachment 5099693
> View attachment 5099683
> View attachment 5099684
> View attachment 5099685
> View attachment 5099687



Beautiful Stilly.  Are these really a 120 heel?  They angle of the arch looks steeper than a 120.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I've decided to continue to wear my boots into the spring and summer this year especially on cooler days.
> From last weekend, Casadei Black Suede Maxi Blade Boots with a new Reformation Leopard Dress...
> View attachment 5099675
> View attachment 5099676
> View attachment 5099677
> View attachment 5099679
> View attachment 5099680
> View attachment 5099693
> View attachment 5099683
> View attachment 5099684
> View attachment 5099685
> View attachment 5099687


Stunning I love casadei boots and shoes. It's the design, the blade that makes them look so cool


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Perfect casadei maxi blade boots with your outfit and still wait another photos about this boots. Love you



Thanks *ngoisaccodon*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love this style, great sexy combi!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> very pretty outfit
> I really like the combination of boot and bare leg



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Simply beautiful. Those casadei boots are so gorgeous.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Porsha said:


> Beautiful Stilly.  Are these really a 120 heel?  They angle of the arch looks steeper than a 120.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! Yes they're listed as 120mm plus or minus a few millimeters...



Neil t said:


> Stunning I love casadei boots and shoes. It's the design, the blade that makes them look so cool



Thanks *Neil t*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new White Patent Ankle Strap Sandals from a new company Femme Los Angeles. They have some great strappy heels. 
You'll see more pairs soon...stay tuned...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Ankle Strap Sandals from a new company Femme Los Angeles. They have some great strappy heels.
> You'll see more pairs soon...stay tuned...
> View attachment 5133895
> View attachment 5133897
> View attachment 5133898
> View attachment 5133899
> View attachment 5133900
> View attachment 5133901
> View attachment 5133902
> View attachment 5133903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]5133905[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133906



Great heels!
But love the denim skirt My favroite of all the skirtsyou have posted


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Ankle Strap Sandals from a new company Femme Los Angeles. They have some great strappy heels.
> You'll see more pairs soon...stay tuned...
> View attachment 5133895
> View attachment 5133897
> View attachment 5133898
> View attachment 5133899
> View attachment 5133900
> View attachment 5133901
> View attachment 5133902
> View attachment 5133903
> View attachment 5133905
> View attachment 5133906



You look absolutely stunning, casual as usual, but so sexy. The jeans miniskirt and these gorgeous sandals give a great view of your amazing legs and feet. I really enjoyed the outfit and I bet many more people shared the same opinion when you passed by them.


----------



## Mitterman77

OMG, Stilly made my day again! Love your looooong legs and your feet shown off so well, the strappy sandals are sexy!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Great heels!
> But love the denim skirt My favroite of all the skirtsyou have posted



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Its not jeans but it is denim. A denim micro mini in fact!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning, casual as usual, but so sexy. The jeans miniskirt and these gorgeous sandals give a great view of your amazing legs and feet. I really enjoyed the outfit and I bet many more people shared the same opinion when you passed by them.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
Yes this outfit did draw some attention...lots of leg and not much skirt...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, Stilly made my day again! Love your looooong legs and your feet shown off so well, the strappy sandals are sexy!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! Lots of leg and not much skirt...with "barely there" strappy sandals I love...


----------



## seraphin92

I love the thin straps of these sandals
The combination of these white heels and the mini denim skirt makes you beautiful and sexy legs!
Congratulations Stilly.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Great heels!
> But love the denim skirt My favroite of all the skirtsyou have posted



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I love the thin straps of these sandals
> The combination of these white heels and the mini denim skirt makes you beautiful and sexy legs!
> Congratulations Stilly.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love thin strapped, super bare sandals... More to come...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Slingback Sandals...


----------



## annamoon

You look great as always, such simple sandals and so exqisite, don’t your baby toes pop out as you walk.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Slingback Sandals...
> View attachment 5142372
> View attachment 5142373
> View attachment 5142374
> View attachment 5142375
> View attachment 5142376
> View attachment 5142379
> View attachment 5142380
> View attachment 5142381
> View attachment 5142382
> View attachment 5142383


Love this style, love to have such a good look on your feet! They are shown off so well!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Slingback Sandals...
> View attachment 5142372
> View attachment 5142373
> View attachment 5142374
> View attachment 5142375
> View attachment 5142376
> View attachment 5142379
> View attachment 5142380
> View attachment 5142381
> View attachment 5142382
> View attachment 5142383


I really like Giuseppe Zanotti shoes and those ones are amazing, leaving all your amazing feet visible. Your style is always amazing, even wearing a long skirt.


----------



## seraphin92

Very stylish !
I always wondered if this type of sandal held well on the foot?
Your little toe seems to come out of the shoe


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> You look great as always, such simple sandals and so exqisite, don’t your baby toes pop out as you walk.



Thanks *anna*!!! These are fairly tight so the baby toes stay in...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this style, love to have such a good look on your feet! They are shown off so well!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really like Giuseppe Zanotti shoes and those ones are amazing, leaving all your amazing feet visible. Your style is always amazing, even wearing a long skirt.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like their shoes but recently the new styles haven't had the high, thin heels.


----------



## stilly

My new clear & white mules from Femme LA...


----------



## Mitterman77

They dont look comfy, but less is more, so read my last coment… your sexy feet arr shown off so well!


----------



## luiza

I know very well that beauty is no confort at high heels, but looking so good în such heels worth all the pain and blisters and corns and others...


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> My new clear & white mules from Femme LA...
> View attachment 5145851
> View attachment 5145852
> View attachment 5145853
> View attachment 5145854
> View attachment 5145855
> View attachment 5145856
> View attachment 5145857
> View attachment 5145858
> View attachment 5145860
> View attachment 5145861


Very nice and sexy heels Stilly, congrats for wearing them!


----------



## chowlover2

Very hot!


----------



## seraphin92

I had seen these mules on the Femme LA site and hoped to see you wearing them. Very nice and sexy heels. Thank you Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They dont look comfy, but less is more, so read my last coment… your sexy feet arr shown off so well!



Actually these are fairly comfy *Mitterman*. The clear strap is soft, flexible plastic and the heel is fairly easy to walk in.


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Very nice and sexy heels Stilly, congrats for wearing them!



Thanks *luiza*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Very hot!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I had seen these mules on the Femme LA site and hoped to see you wearing them. Very nice and sexy heels. Thank you Stilly.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I couldn't resist the white and clear combination in this shoe...two of my favorites!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Tom Ford Peep Toes...


----------



## Patterncutter

stilly said:


> Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots...


That pleated skirt is amazing! Can you share any info on it?


----------



## stilly

Patterncutter said:


> That pleated skirt is amazing! Can you share any info on it?



Thanks *Patterncutter*!!! The skirt is by Eberjey but I bought it last year online from Revolve.com.
They may still have it or something very similar.


----------



## stilly

One of my favorite pairs of summer sandals...White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals...


----------



## MsYvonne

These sandals seems perfectly hold the toes together.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Patent Tom Ford Peep Toes...
> View attachment 5148405
> View attachment 5148406
> View attachment 5148407
> View attachment 5148408
> View attachment 5148409
> View attachment 5148410
> View attachment 5148413
> View attachment 5148414
> View attachment 5148415
> View attachment 5148416



Tom Ford brand has beautiful and sexy high heels and these ones aren't an exception. That model is really amazing with part of the heel in metal.
You look gorgeous and very elegant in that outfit. I hope can see you wearing those beauties more times. If you have more Tom Ford models, please show us.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> One of my favorite pairs of summer sandals...White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals...
> View attachment 5155092
> View attachment 5155093
> View attachment 5155095
> View attachment 5155096
> View attachment 5155098
> View attachment 5155099
> View attachment 5155101
> View attachment 5155102
> View attachment 5155105
> View attachment 5155106



That outfit gives you a fresh look, proper for summer, but always keeping your elegance, class, and charm.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> These sandals seems perfectly hold the toes together.



They are great to wear *MsYvonne*. And fairly comfy...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Tom Ford brand has beautiful and sexy high heels and these ones aren't an exception. That model is really amazing with part of the heel in metal.
> You look gorgeous and very elegant in that outfit. I hope can see you wearing those beauties more times. If you have more Tom Ford models, please show us.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I actually have 3 or 4 pairs of Tom Ford heels but I don't wear them very much. They always fit very tight and I have a pair of pumps I've been stretching forever to hopefully wear one day...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> That outfit gives you a fresh look, proper for summer, but always keeping your elegance, class, and charm.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*...


----------



## stilly

I had some requests for boots and yesterday was the first day this summer that was cool enough to wear some boots to work.
My new to me (pre-owned) Gianvito Rossi boots from the RealReal...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> My new Casadei Black Nappa Maxi Blade Boots...
> View attachment 4930593
> View attachment 4930594
> View attachment 4930595
> View attachment 4930596
> View attachment 4930597
> View attachment 4930598
> View attachment 4930599
> View attachment 4930600
> View attachment 4930601
> View attachment 4930602


 perfection


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Eva Black Kid 120mm boots...
> View attachment 4937375
> View attachment 4937376
> View attachment 4937377
> View attachment 4937378
> View attachment 4937379
> View attachment 4937380
> View attachment 4937381
> View attachment 4937382
> View attachment 4937385


----------



## Poocoo

Stunning


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I had some requests for boots and yesterday was the first day this summer that was cool enough to wear some boots to work.
> My new to me (pre-owned) Gianvito Rossi boots from the RealReal...
> View attachment 5156980
> View attachment 5156981
> View attachment 5156983
> View attachment 5156984
> View attachment 5156986
> View attachment 5156987
> View attachment 5156988
> View attachment 5156989
> View attachment 5156990
> View attachment 5156991



You look amazing and gorgeous, as usual.
Those high heels are 120mm or 100mm. They seem to be 100mm.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> I had some requests for boots and yesterday was the first day this summer that was cool enough to wear some boots to work.
> My new to me (pre-owned) Gianvito Rossi boots from the RealReal...
> View attachment 5156980
> View attachment 5156981
> View attachment 5156983
> View attachment 5156984
> View attachment 5156986
> View attachment 5156987
> View attachment 5156988
> View attachment 5156989
> View attachment 5156990
> View attachment 5156991


Thank you for giving us a taste of what’s to come with ”boot season” just around the corner.  The clean lines on those GR boots are amazing! The only seam is the one that goes up the back of the shaft! I’ve had good luck with boot purchases from TheRealReal as well.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing and gorgeous, as usual.
> Those high heels are 120mm or 100mm. They seem to be 100mm.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I think they're 105mm...


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Thank you for giving us a taste of what’s to come with ”boot season” just around the corner.  The clean lines on those GR boots are amazing! The only seam is the one that goes up the back of the shaft! I’ve had good luck with boot purchases from TheRealReal as well.



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! They are beautifully made boots and I got a great deal on them.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Tom Ford Peep Toes...
> View attachment 5148405
> View attachment 5148406
> View attachment 5148407
> View attachment 5148408
> View attachment 5148409
> View attachment 5148410
> View attachment 5148413
> View attachment 5148414
> View attachment 5148415
> View attachment 5148416


Love these peeptoes!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> One of my favorite pairs of summer sandals...White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals...
> View attachment 5155092
> View attachment 5155093
> View attachment 5155095
> View attachment 5155096
> View attachment 5155098
> View attachment 5155099
> View attachment 5155101
> View attachment 5155102
> View attachment 5155105
> View attachment 5155106


Yepp. i'm with you! They look sexy and classy! Love your calves on the last pic, btw!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Yepp. i'm with you! They look sexy and classy! Love your calves on the last pic, btw!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I do love these white, bare sandals...


----------



## stilly

I found these black mules in my closet and couldn't resist wearing them out for a quick drink with some friends. It wasn't long before I realized why I don't wear these that much anymore. The heel is very unstable to walk or stand in and my big toes seem slip off the sole. Wearing them was certainly a challenge but it was fun regardless...


----------



## Mitterman77

They look challanging and somehow fetishy


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I found these black mules in my closet and couldn't resist wearing them out for a quick drink with some friends. It wasn't long before I realized why I don't wear these that much anymore. The heel is very unstable to walk or stand in and my big toes seem slip off the sole. Wearing them was certainly a challenge but it was fun regardless...
> View attachment 5168927
> View attachment 5168928
> View attachment 5168929
> View attachment 5168930
> View attachment 5168931
> View attachment 5168936
> View attachment 5168937
> View attachment 5168938
> View attachment 5168940
> View attachment 5168942


Love the the mules.  Amazing how you walk & stand in them.  Silly question, but how did your friends react when you turned up in them, especially as even an espert like yourself found them challenging?  Are they wearers of similar heels?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I found these black mules in my closet and couldn't resist wearing them out for a quick drink with some friends. It wasn't long before I realized why I don't wear these that much anymore. The heel is very unstable to walk or stand in and my big toes seem slip off the sole. Wearing them was certainly a challenge but it was fun regardless...
> View attachment 5168927
> View attachment 5168928
> View attachment 5168929
> View attachment 5168930
> View attachment 5168931
> View attachment 5168936
> View attachment 5168937
> View attachment 5168938
> View attachment 5168940
> View attachment 5168942



You look absolutely divine and gorgeous. Those extreme heels mules single sole are so beautiful and make your feet more beautiful than they are. The foot's arch is amazing and your legs look even better. I know they must be unstable but your feet look really amazing inside them. I bet many people that were in the same place as you weren't indifferent to your mules and legs.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They look challanging and somehow fetishy



They are certainly both *Mitterman*...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely divine and gorgeous. Those extreme heels mules single sole are so beautiful and make your feet more beautiful than they are. The foot's arch is amazing and your legs look even better. I know they must be unstable but your feet look really amazing inside them. I bet many people that were in the same place as you weren't indifferent to your mules and legs.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I think people were watching me more to see if I would fall down in these or break a heel.
Every step felt like the heel could break at any moment...though they amazing held up.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Love the the mules.  Amazing how you walk & stand in them.  Silly question, but how did your friends react when you turned up in them, especially as even an espert like yourself found them challenging?  Are they wearers of similar heels?



Thanks *john*!!! My friend was amazed I wore them but she's seen me wear wilder heels over the years.
Yes she wears heels as well but usually the more moderate 100mm styles...


----------



## stilly

Another new pair of barely there strappy Femme LA sandals...this pair in Nude. The toe strap on these is so thin was a challenge to keep my feet and toes on the soles as you can see...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Another new pair of barely there strappy Femme LA sandals...this pair in Nude. The toe strap on these is so thin was a challenge to keep my feet and toes on the soles as you can see...
> View attachment 5174627
> View attachment 5174628
> View attachment 5174629
> View attachment 5174632
> View attachment 5174633
> View attachment 5174634
> View attachment 5174636
> View attachment 5174637
> View attachment 5174638
> View attachment 5174639


These sandals look amazing on your feet. The thin straps let all of your beautiful feet visible. Everything looks perfect there, the sandals, feet, and legs. The outfit's color is beautiful and you look full of style and class... simply gorgeous.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Another new pair of barely there strappy Femme LA sandals...this pair in Nude. The toe strap on these is so thin was a challenge to keep my feet and toes on the soles as you can see...
> View attachment 5174627
> View attachment 5174628
> View attachment 5174629
> View attachment 5174632
> View attachment 5174633
> View attachment 5174634
> View attachment 5174636
> View attachment 5174637
> View attachment 5174638
> View attachment 5174639


Nice sandals!!!
They look a lot like your Katie Biltoft sandals. But they seem to hold less well on your feet ???


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> These sandals look amazing on your feet. The thin straps let all of your beautiful feet visible. Everything looks perfect there, the sandals, feet, and legs. The outfit's color is beautiful and you look full of style and class... simply gorgeous.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the bare look. If only they had a slightly higher heel...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Nice sandals!!!
> They look a lot like your Katie Biltoft sandals. But they seem to hold less well on your feet ???



Thanks *seraphin*!!! The Katie Biltoft sandals have a slightly higher heel but fit a bit better than these. The Katie's are suede which seems to hold my foot & toes in place better.


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Another new pair of barely there strappy Femme LA sandals...this pair in Nude. The toe strap on these is so thin was a challenge to keep my feet and toes on the soles as you can see...
> View attachment 5174627
> View attachment 5174628
> View attachment 5174629
> View attachment 5174632
> View attachment 5174633
> View attachment 5174634
> View attachment 5174636
> View attachment 5174637
> View attachment 5174638
> View attachment 5174639


You must have a huge collection of heels, do you ever wear flats, the straps look like they could cut in to your toes being so thin.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*!!! My friend was amazed I wore them but she's seen me wear wilder heels over the years.
> Yes she wears heels as well but usually the more moderate 100mm styles...


Super she wears heels too, and 100mm is much higher than most wear.  Is she a similar fan of fashion and age range?


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Long time you don’t post boots. More casadei boots pls stilly


----------



## Neil t

Stilly, I was looking back at some of your older post, you have some bueatiful casadei blades, my favourite. Please post some more with you wearing them.


----------



## Neil t

Stilly these shoes of yours are stunning you need to post more of these. If you still have them


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> You must have a huge collection of heels, do you ever wear flats, the straps look like they could cut in to your toes being so thin.



I do have a HUGE shoe collection *annamoon*...mostly heels but I do wear flats on occasion as well as clogs, mules and sneakers.
I love shoes in general...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Super she wears heels too, and 100mm is much higher than most wear.  Is she a similar fan of fashion and age range?



Most of my close girlfriends are heels wearers *john*...yes they love fashion and they vary in age from their 20's to the 50's...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stilly these shoes of yours are stunning you need to post more of these. If you still have them



These are my Tom Ford Ankle Straps *Neil*. I'll try to wear these in the fall with the cooler weather...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stilly, I was looking back at some of your older post, you have some bueatiful casadei blades, my favourite. Please post some more with you wearing them.



I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...


----------



## chowlover2

Simply stunning on you!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


What an amazing outfit.  Love you long slim legs, short skirt and the  Casadei  heels of course.  Where did you wear them?  How were they if first wear?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


Wow, love these ones! What a great outfit .... hoow abuout adding some toerings... i miss them


----------



## seraphin92

Congratulations for this outfit. The color of mini skirt matches the Casadei sandals very well. It makes you great slim legs. 
Heeled sandals with micro shorts should make you look great!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


They look so delicate but so classy


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


You look gorgeous, elegant and very sensual. The outfits colors are amazing, and your stunning legs always look great. The Casadei sandals are simply beautiful.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Simply stunning on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> What an amazing outfit.  Love you long slim legs, short skirt and the  Casadei  heels of course.  Where did you wear them?  How were they if first wear?



Thanks *john*!!! I wore them out for coffee with a girlfriend...
This was their first time out and they're actually very comfy.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, love these ones! What a great outfit .... hoow abuout adding some toerings... i miss them



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I don't wear the toe rings that often as they're generally not that comfortable.
I'll wear them again at some point though.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Congratulations for this outfit. The color of mini skirt matches the Casadei sandals very well. It makes you great slim legs.
> Heeled sandals with micro shorts should make you look great!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
I did think the nudes were a good match.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> They look so delicate but so classy



Thanks *annamoon*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, elegant and very sensual. The outfits colors are amazing, and your stunning legs always look great. The Casadei sandals are simply beautiful.



Aw thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I've been eyeing these sandals since winter and finally got them when they went on sale.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5185163
> View attachment 5185165
> View attachment 5185166
> View attachment 5185167
> View attachment 5185168
> View attachment 5185169
> View attachment 5185170
> View attachment 5185171
> View attachment 5185173
> View attachment 5185174


Ouch they look ridiculously strappy Stilly, but lovely,  I don't know how you wear those, I know I couldn't


----------



## chowlover2

They look fabulous, I have never seen any heel like them. How was walking?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5185163
> View attachment 5185165
> View attachment 5185166
> View attachment 5185167
> View attachment 5185168
> View attachment 5185169
> View attachment 5185170
> View attachment 5185171
> View attachment 5185173
> View attachment 5185174


These sandals were made for you! Your feet are shown off so well! You're a goddess able to wear these for us femal feet and heel lovers! I'm pretty sure that you got noticed!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5185163
> View attachment 5185165
> View attachment 5185166
> View attachment 5185167
> View attachment 5185168
> View attachment 5185169
> View attachment 5185170
> View attachment 5185171
> View attachment 5185173
> View attachment 5185174


Those sandals are simply gorgeous and let see completely your gorgeous feet, while your mini skirt lets see your stunning legs. What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


More of these sexy blades, legs mini skirts please. Stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524



 

Those blade sandals look way better on than in stock pics and that entire outfit is perfection!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I actually just got a new pair of Black & Nude Casadei Blade Ankle Straps that I wore for the first time last week...
> View attachment 5181514
> View attachment 5181515
> View attachment 5181516
> View attachment 5181517
> View attachment 5181518
> View attachment 5181519
> View attachment 5181520
> View attachment 5181521
> View attachment 5181522
> View attachment 5181524


I adore Casadei blades although I couldn't wear these sandals, look amazing on you


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5185163
> View attachment 5185165
> View attachment 5185166
> View attachment 5185167
> View attachment 5185168
> View attachment 5185169
> View attachment 5185170
> View attachment 5185171
> View attachment 5185173
> View attachment 5185174


Beautiful Yves Saint Laurent sandals with incredible straps ! 
Don't they hurt your feet? How high are the heels?


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5185163
> View attachment 5185165
> View attachment 5185166
> View attachment 5185167
> View attachment 5185168
> View attachment 5185169
> View attachment 5185170
> View attachment 5185171
> View attachment 5185173
> View attachment 5185174


Looks that your toes enjoy The freedom of pointy heels


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Ouch they look ridiculously strappy Stilly, but lovely,  I don't know how you wear those, I know I couldn't



I've been looking for a pair of heeled thong sandals for a while now *Kayapo* so I couldn't resist these.
They're not too uncomfortable...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They look fabulous, I have never seen any heel like them. How was walking?



Thanks *chowlover*!!! They aren't too bad to walk in but I wouldn't say they're comfortable...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These sandals were made for you! Your feet are shown off so well! You're a goddess able to wear these for us femal feet and heel lovers! I'm pretty sure that you got noticed!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Those sandals are simply gorgeous and let see completely your gorgeous feet, while your mini skirt lets see your stunning legs. What a beautiful picture.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> More of these sexy blades, legs mini skirts please. Stunning.



Thanks *Neil*!!! I actually have more new pairs of Casadei Blades to show. I'm behind as usual...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Those blade sandals look way better on than in stock pics and that entire outfit is perfection!



Thanks *Lav*!!! I had to patiently wait for months until they went on sale.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> I adore Casadei blades although I couldn't wear these sandals, look amazing on you



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I actually find the Casadei Blades remarkably comfortable compared to Louboutins.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful Yves Saint Laurent sandals with incredible straps !
> Don't they hurt your feet? How high are the heels?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
They don't really hurt to wear but I wouldn't say they are comfortable either.
These are 105mm heels. I love the bare, strappy thong look with a heel.


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Looks that your toes enjoy The freedom of pointy heels



These are a bit of a break from my usual pointy pumps *luiza*...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I actually find the Casadei Blades remarkably comfortable compared to Louboutins.


I actually think the Casadei Blades are sexier than the CL. I think it’s the thin heels.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I actually find the Casadei Blades remarkably comfortable compared to Louboutins.


I totally agree Stilly, I can only wear a few Louboutin styles, but Casadei are gorgeous.  I have so many pairs now, all with 5-6" heels but like I am walking in 4" heels


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I've been looking for a pair of heeled thong sandals for a while now *Kayapo* so I couldn't resist these.
> They're not too uncomfortable...


forgive me if I take that with a pinch of salt; maybe for you, but they would cripple me.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> forgive me if I take that with a pinch of salt; maybe for you, but they would cripple me.



They do require a certain tolerance to wear...


----------



## stilly

From today, my Raye Nude Ankle Strap Sandals. These are far more comfy than the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From today, my Raye Nude Ankle Strap Sandals. These are far more comfy than the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5188141
> View attachment 5188142
> View attachment 5188143
> View attachment 5188144
> View attachment 5188145
> View attachment 5188146
> View attachment 5188147
> View attachment 5188148
> View attachment 5188150
> View attachment 5188151


You look simply gorgeous and very sensual. Those beautiful sandals make your wonderful even better. It seems those heels are 120mm and the sandals amazing.great choice.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, my Raye Nude Ankle Strap Sandals. These are far more comfy than the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5188141
> View attachment 5188142
> View attachment 5188143
> View attachment 5188144
> View attachment 5188145
> View attachment 5188146
> View attachment 5188147
> View attachment 5188148
> View attachment 5188150
> View attachment 5188151


Love this style: the thiner the strap, the lovlier the look, you have such sexy feet my goddess!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply gorgeous and very sensual. Those beautiful sandals make your wonderful even better. It seems those heels are 120mm and the sandals amazing.great choice.



Aw thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I've owned these for 2 years now and love them!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this style: the thiner the strap, the lovlier the look, you have such sexy feet my goddess!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I just love bare sandals with thin straps...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From today, my Raye Nude Ankle Strap Sandals. These are far more comfy than the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals...
> View attachment 5188141
> View attachment 5188142
> View attachment 5188143
> View attachment 5188144
> View attachment 5188145
> View attachment 5188146
> View attachment 5188147
> View attachment 5188148
> View attachment 5188150
> View attachment 5188151



You have beautiful feet and toes


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> You have beautiful feet and toes



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Jimmy Choo Fuchsia Suede Anouks. I haven't worn these in quite a while. I bought these pre-owned but they're still in great shape...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Fuchsia Suede Anouks. I haven't worn these in quite a while. I bought these pre-owned but they're still in great shape...
> View attachment 5192359
> View attachment 5192360
> View attachment 5192363
> View attachment 5192364
> View attachment 5192366
> View attachment 5192367
> View attachment 5192368
> View attachment 5192369
> View attachment 5192370


I like the Anouks, cause they show off a lot of toecleavage, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Fuchsia Suede Anouks. I haven't worn these in quite a while. I bought these pre-owned but they're still in great shape...
> View attachment 5192359
> View attachment 5192360
> View attachment 5192363
> View attachment 5192364
> View attachment 5192366
> View attachment 5192367
> View attachment 5192368
> View attachment 5192369
> View attachment 5192370


You look so beautiful and sensual, full of elegance and charm. The contrast between your black dress and your Jimmy Choo heels is amazing. Simplicity and sensuality is your trademark.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Fuchsia Suede Anouks. I haven't worn these in quite a while. I bought these pre-owned but they're still in great shape...
> View attachment 5192359
> View attachment 5192360
> View attachment 5192363
> View attachment 5192364
> View attachment 5192366
> View attachment 5192367
> View attachment 5192368
> View attachment 5192369
> View attachment 5192370


Love these heels, the toe cleavage. The style, and pink suede, there's something about suede heels, I love suede.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I like the Anouks, cause they show off a lot of toecleavage, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and sensual, full of elegance and charm. The contrast between your black dress and your Jimmy Choo heels is amazing. Simplicity and sensuality is your trademark.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Love these heels, the toe cleavage. The style, and pink suede, there's something about suede heels, I love suede.



Aww thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Giuseppe Zanotti Nude Patent Harmony Sandals...


----------



## chowlover2

They are so hot Stilly!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Nude Patent Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5195537
> View attachment 5195538
> View attachment 5195539
> View attachment 5195540
> View attachment 5195541
> View attachment 5195542
> View attachment 5195549
> View attachment 5195550
> View attachment 5195552
> View attachment 5195553


That casual look is absolutely sensual and full of style. The denim min skirt is beautiful, letting free your stunning legs. The Harmony model is one of my favourites from Giuseppe Zanotti, because it's beautiful with just few straps, showing all the feet.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They are so hot Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> That casual look is absolutely sensual and full of style. The denim min skirt is beautiful, letting free your stunning legs. The Harmony model is one of my favourites from Giuseppe Zanotti, because it's beautiful with just few straps, showing all the feet.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its a new denim mini...my shortest yet. I love these Harmony sandals which I have in a few different colors but the downside is they are horribly narrow and uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## stilly

My new Nude & White Kid Casadei Blade Bow Sandals. I actually got these more than 2 years ago and this is the first time I've worn them out. Too many shoes not enough time...


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Nude Patent Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5195537
> View attachment 5195538
> View attachment 5195539
> View attachment 5195540
> View attachment 5195541
> View attachment 5195542
> View attachment 5195549
> View attachment 5195550
> View attachment 5195552
> View attachment 5195553


I love Zanotti.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Nude Patent Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5195537
> View attachment 5195538
> View attachment 5195539
> View attachment 5195540
> View attachment 5195541
> View attachment 5195542
> View attachment 5195549
> View attachment 5195550
> View attachment 5195552
> View attachment 5195553



So gorgeous


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Nude & White Kid Casadei Blade Bow Sandals. I actually got these more than 2 years ago and this is the first time I've worn them out. Too many shoes not enough time...
> View attachment 5197225
> View attachment 5197226
> View attachment 5197227
> View attachment 5197228
> View attachment 5197229
> View attachment 5197230
> View attachment 5197231
> View attachment 5197232
> View attachment 5197233
> View attachment 5197234


You look so stunning and very sensual... Those Casadei sandals are simply gorgeous and the dress is simply beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

I love these on you, so feminine and the little bow just makes the whole look. And the lace dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Nude Patent Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5195537
> View attachment 5195538
> View attachment 5195539
> View attachment 5195540
> View attachment 5195541
> View attachment 5195542
> View attachment 5195549
> View attachment 5195550
> View attachment 5195552
> View attachment 5195553


Love these Zanotties and the lengh of your skirt! You look so dangerous!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Nude & White Kid Casadei Blade Bow Sandals. I actually got these more than 2 years ago and this is the first time I've worn them out. Too many shoes not enough time...
> View attachment 5197225
> View attachment 5197226
> View attachment 5197227
> View attachment 5197228
> View attachment 5197229
> View attachment 5197230
> View attachment 5197231
> View attachment 5197232
> View attachment 5197233
> View attachment 5197234


Love these ones! You should wear them more often.... sexy and girly... it makes me happy that you have shoes that you didn't wear for 2 years... that means there will come a lot of more pics in the next years!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> I love Zanotti.



Me too *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so stunning and very sensual... Those Casadei sandals are simply gorgeous and the dress is simply beautiful.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love these on you, so feminine and the little bow just makes the whole look. And the lace dress is gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I just love the little bows as well...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love these ones! You should wear them more often.... sexy and girly... it makes me happy that you have shoes that you didn't wear for 2 years... that means there will come a lot of more pics in the next years!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Yes I'm a bit behind in posting my new shoes especially Casadei Blades. I have a few more pairs I need to wear soon...


----------



## stilly

I love my Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals so much I bought a second pair in Nude Kid. These are a little big but it was the last pair I could find and it does solve the toe overhang issue I have on the black pair.


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Fall *stilly*! Nice to see the GZ and YSL sandals on you. I'm especially happy to be twins with you on the Casadei bow blade sandals! You look so easy breezy in them and I feel more stuffy in comparison.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I love my Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals so much I bought a second pair in Nude Kid. These are a little big but it was the last pair I could find and it does solve the toe overhang issue I have on the black pair.
> View attachment 5200913
> View attachment 5200914
> View attachment 5200915
> View attachment 5200916
> View attachment 5200917
> View attachment 5200918
> View attachment 5200919
> View attachment 5200920
> View attachment 5200921
> View attachment 5200922


I really like to see you only in one color pattern, and that one is beautiful. Everything match so well there and the sandals are beautiful, letting to be visible all your stunning feet. Great view.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I love my Black Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals so much I bought a second pair in Nude Kid. These are a little big but it was the last pair I could find and it does solve the toe overhang issue I have on the black pair.
> View attachment 5200913
> View attachment 5200914
> View attachment 5200915
> View attachment 5200916
> View attachment 5200917
> View attachment 5200918
> View attachment 5200919
> View attachment 5200920
> View attachment 5200921
> View attachment 5200922


It's great that you've got a second pair... i'm pretty sure every footaddicted enjoy your awesome show as i do! Pretty very sexy lady!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Fall *stilly*! Nice to see the GZ and YSL sandals on you. I'm especially happy to be twins with you on the Casadei bow blade sandals! You look so easy breezy in them and I feel more stuffy in comparison.



Happy Fall *Lav*!!! Thanks so much! I'm sure you look gorgeous in your Casadei bows...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really like to see you only in one color pattern, and that one is beautiful. Everything match so well there and the sandals are beautiful, letting to be visible all your stunning feet. Great view.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the monochrome outfits as well...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> It's great that you've got a second pair... i'm pretty sure every footaddicted enjoy your awesome show as i do! Pretty very sexy lady!



Aw thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love this style...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals with my new Pink Linen Reformation Dress...


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks. I haven't worn these in years...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals with my new Pink Linen Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 5203009
> View attachment 5203010
> View attachment 5203011
> View attachment 5203012
> View attachment 5203013
> View attachment 5203014
> View attachment 5203015
> View attachment 5203016
> View attachment 5203017
> View attachment 5203018


Stilly, you look absolutely divine, gorgeous, and elegant. Those Harmony are really beautiful, one of my favorites models from Giuseppe Zanotti. I really enjoy your daily style.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks. I haven't worn these in years...
> View attachment 5203048
> View attachment 5203049
> View attachment 5203050
> View attachment 5203052
> View attachment 5203053
> View attachment 5203054
> View attachment 5203055
> View attachment 5203056
> View attachment 5203057
> View attachment 5203058


Amazing choice. Jimmy Choo Anouk are so classic and sexy, and you look awesome with them. Your outfit is simply beautiful.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Kid Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals with my new Pink Linen Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 5203009
> View attachment 5203010
> View attachment 5203011
> View attachment 5203012
> View attachment 5203013
> View attachment 5203014
> View attachment 5203015
> View attachment 5203016
> View attachment 5203017
> View attachment 5203018


Adorable look!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks. I haven't worn these in years...
> View attachment 5203048
> View attachment 5203049
> View attachment 5203050
> View attachment 5203052
> View attachment 5203053
> View attachment 5203054
> View attachment 5203055
> View attachment 5203056
> View attachment 5203057
> View attachment 5203058


You sould wear these toecleavage show offs more often... how about combine them with my leggins and some blingbling bracelets?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Stilly, you look absolutely divine, gorgeous, and elegant. Those Harmony are really beautiful, one of my favorites models from Giuseppe Zanotti. I really enjoy your daily style.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love this style...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You sould wear these toecleavage show offs more often... how about combine them with my leggins and some blingbling bracelets?



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! These actually show less toe cleavage than my CL So Kates which I favor. I might try the leggings look though...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, my Nude Suede Katie Biltoft Sandals. I always get some nice compliments when I wear these but I even get more "how can you wear those?" comments. I politely say "very carefully"...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Nude Suede Katie Biltoft Sandals. I always get some nice compliments when I wear these but I even get more "how can you wear those?" comments. I politely say "very carefully"...
> View attachment 5207244
> View attachment 5207245
> View attachment 5207246
> View attachment 5207247
> View attachment 5207248
> View attachment 5207249
> View attachment 5207250
> View attachment 5207252
> View attachment 5207253
> View attachment 5207254


I think you get nice coments on these from men, but everyone gets turned on .... cause these are a big tease!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Nude Suede Katie Biltoft Sandals. I always get some nice compliments when I wear these but I even get more "how can you wear those?" comments. I politely say "very carefully"...
> View attachment 5207244
> View attachment 5207245
> View attachment 5207246
> View attachment 5207247
> View attachment 5207248
> View attachment 5207249
> View attachment 5207250
> View attachment 5207252
> View attachment 5207253
> View attachment 5207254


Those high heels sandals are gorgeous and you deserve each comment. I really enjoyed your answer when someone asked you how you can wear those sandals... Smart answer.


----------



## seraphin92

The thinness  of straps and heel are amazing ! Il love this sandal.
You deserve the compliments when you are wearing it.
Have you another Katie Biltoft ?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Nude Suede Katie Biltoft Sandals. I always get some nice compliments when I wear these but I even get more "how can you wear those?" comments. I politely say "very carefully"...
> View attachment 5207244
> View attachment 5207245
> View attachment 5207246
> View attachment 5207247
> View attachment 5207248
> View attachment 5207249
> View attachment 5207250
> View attachment 5207252
> View attachment 5207253
> View attachment 5207254


Wow Stilly, they are amazing.  Look about 130mm.  How is their comfort compared to other heels you love to wear?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I think you get nice coments on these from men, but everyone gets turned on .... cause these are a big tease!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Those high heels sandals are gorgeous and you deserve each comment. I really enjoyed your answer when someone asked you how you can wear those sandals... Smart answer.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> The thinness  of straps and heel are amazing ! Il love this sandal.
> You deserve the compliments when you are wearing it.
> Have you another Katie Biltoft ?



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!! This is the only pair of Katie Biltoft shoes I own. She's supposed to release some new leopard and clear mules I'm hoping to get once they come out.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly, they are amazing.  Look about 130mm.  How is their comfort compared to other heels you love to wear?



Thanks *john*!!! I'd say they're about average for comfort but they're a bit of a challenge for stability with only the thin straps holding them in place...


----------



## stilly

Nude Slingback Sandals with my new Navy Nap Dress...


----------



## seraphin92

I really like your blue dress
The heels appear very thin. What is their height?


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> Nude Slingback Sandals with my new Navy Nap Dress...
> View attachment 5211327
> View attachment 5211328
> View attachment 5211329
> View attachment 5211330
> View attachment 5211331
> View attachment 5211332
> View attachment 5211333
> View attachment 5211334
> View attachment 5211335
> View attachment 5211336



Nice sandals. Who makes them Stilly?


----------



## Mitterman77

Lovely dress and your feet are shown off so wenn in these ones! The clouseuo is just a big tease!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Nude Slingback Sandals with my new Navy Nap Dress...
> View attachment 5211327
> View attachment 5211328
> View attachment 5211329
> View attachment 5211330
> View attachment 5211331
> View attachment 5211332
> View attachment 5211333
> View attachment 5211334
> View attachment 5211335
> View attachment 5211336


Those Nando Muzi are absolutely divine, with very thin heels... Simply gorgeous and sexy. Your outfit is also amazing, very stylish.


----------



## heelsmodels

Yukonstar said:


> Nice sandals. Who makes them Stilly?


Those gorgeous sandals were made by Nando Muzi.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I really like your blue dress
> The heels appear very thin. What is their height?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! They're 120mm heels.


----------



## stilly

Yukonstar said:


> Nice sandals. Who makes them Stilly?



Thanks *Yukonstar*!!! The sandals are from Nando Muzi as *heelsmodels* astutely noted. I bought them from Yoox a few years back.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Lovely dress and your feet are shown off so wenn in these ones! The clouseuo is just a big tease!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Those Nando Muzi are absolutely divine, with very thin heels... Simply gorgeous and sexy. Your outfit is also amazing, very stylish.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm amazed you remember this brand as I haven't worn these in quite a while. Not exactly a famous brand but I do love their shoes...


----------



## stilly

Despite summer being over it looks like I'll be wearing white a bit longer. I just received these White Strappy Femme LA Sandals last week after ordering them quite a while ago...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm amazed you remember this brand as I haven't worn these in quite a while. Not exactly a famous brand but I do love their shoes...


Nando Muzi brand has an unforgettable particularity... From all shoes that I watched from that brand, almost all of them had a very high and very thin heels. That particularity is unforgettable to me.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Despite summer being over it looks like I'll be wearing white a bit longer. I just received these White Strappy Femme LA Sandals last week after ordering them quite a while ago...
> View attachment 5214379
> View attachment 5214381
> View attachment 5214382
> View attachment 5214383
> View attachment 5214384
> View attachment 5214385
> View attachment 5214387
> View attachment 5214388
> View attachment 5214389
> View attachment 5214390


So withe, so innocent, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm amazed you remember this brand as I haven't worn these in quite a while. Not exactly a famous brand but I do love their shoes...


I really like Nando Muzi, it can't be a very famous brand, but they have wonderful and sensual high heels. Mainly the ones with very high and very thin heels, always single sole. Stilly, your model is one of that kind and these are others that I really enjoy from Nando Muzi...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Despite summer being over it looks like I'll be wearing white a bit longer. I just received these White Strappy Femme LA Sandals last week after ordering them quite a while ago...
> View attachment 5214379
> View attachment 5214381
> View attachment 5214382
> View attachment 5214383
> View attachment 5214384
> View attachment 5214385
> View attachment 5214387
> View attachment 5214388
> View attachment 5214389
> View attachment 5214390


I really enjoy your angelic look... You always look amazing in white, because white and black are my favourites colors.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really like Nando Muzi, it can't be a very famous brand, but they have wonderful and sensual high heels. Mainly the ones with very high and very thin heels, always single sole. Stilly, your model is one of that kind and these are others that I really enjoy from Nando Muzi...
> View attachment 5215609
> View attachment 5215610
> View attachment 5215611



I actually have 2 other pairs of Nando Muzis *heelsmodels*...one is a black bowed peep toe and the other is a nude peep toe slingback. I'll have to wear those again soon...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really enjoy your angelic look... You always look amazing in white, because white and black are my favourites colors.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the all white looks!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> So withe, so innocent, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new to me, preowned Guiseppe Zanotti Blue Denim Harmony Sandals...


----------



## chowlover2

Love these on you Stilly!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new to me, preowned Guiseppe Zanotti Blue Denim Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5217159
> View attachment 5217160
> View attachment 5217161
> View attachment 5217162
> View attachment 5217163
> View attachment 5217164
> View attachment 5217165
> View attachment 5217166
> View attachment 5217169
> View attachment 5217170


The Harmony model is so beautiful, no matter the colors or the material. Those ones are an example of that. You look very beautiful and stylish.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Love these on you Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> The Harmony model is so beautiful, no matter the colors or the material. Those ones are an example of that. You look very beautiful and stylish.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I agree...I love the style and simplicity of the Harmony sandals!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

I miss Your Casadei boots


----------



## HeJe8

I hope of new Photos with you in Iren Vartik Boots


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new to me, preowned Guiseppe Zanotti Blue Denim Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5217159
> View attachment 5217160
> View attachment 5217161
> View attachment 5217162
> View attachment 5217163
> View attachment 5217164
> View attachment 5217165
> View attachment 5217166
> View attachment 5217169
> View attachment 5217170


Great sexy jeanscombi!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Nude & White Kid Casadei Blade Bow Sandals. I actually got these more than 2 years ago and this is the first time I've worn them out. Too many shoes not enough time...
> View attachment 5197225
> View attachment 5197226
> View attachment 5197227
> View attachment 5197228
> View attachment 5197229
> View attachment 5197230
> View attachment 5197231
> View attachment 5197232
> View attachment 5197233
> View attachment 5197234


I adore Casadei heels, and that little skirt is so cute on you


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> I miss Your Casadei boots



I just got a new pair of Casadei boots I'll post soon...


----------



## stilly

HeJe8 said:


> I hope of new Photos with you in Iren Vartik Boots



I'll be wearing those soon once the weather gets a little cooler...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Great sexy jeanscombi!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> I adore Casadei heels, and that little skirt is so cute on you



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Kandee UK Carmel Croco mules...


----------



## chowlover2

Caramelicious!


----------



## Mitterman77

Wow, very sexy, love the mules with the short mini, the pose on one feet looks allways so good... how about adding a anklebracelet?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> My new Kandee UK Carmel Croco mules...
> View attachment 5220539
> View attachment 5220540
> View attachment 5220541
> View attachment 5220542
> View attachment 5220543
> View attachment 5220544
> View attachment 5220545
> View attachment 5220546
> View attachment 5220547
> View attachment 5220548


Wow love your legs, and the amazing mules.  They also seem to fit your feet perfectly.  How are they to walk and stand in?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Caramelicious!



Thanks


Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, very sexy, love the mules with the short mini, the pose on one feet looks allways so good... how about adding a anklebracelet?


!!!

I'll save the anklet for next time *Mitterman*!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow love your legs, and the amazing mules.  They also seem to fit your feet perfectly.  How are they to walk and stand in?



Thanks *john*!!! These are actually very easy to walk in and fairly comfy.


----------



## stilly

My Nude Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals with a new midi dress...


----------



## MBB Fan

I'm missing your Casadei Blades. Do you still wear them?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Nude Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals with a new midi dress...
> View attachment 5224474
> View attachment 5224475
> View attachment 5224476
> View attachment 5224477
> View attachment 5224478
> View attachment 5224479
> View attachment 5224480
> View attachment 5224481
> View attachment 5224482
> View attachment 5224483


Wow, love this style! You and your feet look divine!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I'm missing your Casadei Blades. Do you still wear them?



I do *MBB*. You'll see them more in the coming weeks especially the boots.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, love this style! You and your feet look divine!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...
> View attachment 5232569
> View attachment 5232570
> View attachment 5232571
> View attachment 5232572
> View attachment 5232573
> View attachment 5232574
> View attachment 5232575
> View attachment 5232576
> View attachment 5232577
> View attachment 5232578


You look fantastic!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...
> View attachment 5232569
> View attachment 5232570
> View attachment 5232571
> View attachment 5232572
> View attachment 5232573
> View attachment 5232574
> View attachment 5232575
> View attachment 5232576
> View attachment 5232577
> View attachment 5232578


You look amazing as usual. Very elegant and classic. Wonderful to see all your feet through high heels pumps.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...
> View attachment 5232569
> View attachment 5232570
> View attachment 5232571
> View attachment 5232572
> View attachment 5232573
> View attachment 5232574
> View attachment 5232575
> View attachment 5232576
> View attachment 5232577
> View attachment 5232578


Stunning as always love the heels


----------



## MBB Fan

Just wow. They fit so perfectly and look so good.


----------



## toelover

Wow Stilly, those really do it for me!  They give an even clearer view than your Debouts of how your lovely toes are sweetly squeezed together and pressed towards the tips; and since the tips on these beauties aren't opaque we can see _everything _that's going on. This prompts a thought/suggestion. Although you always make light of the pain and discomfort you experience when you've had to stand for hours at a party or walk a distance in a pair of extra high heels with a low cut vamp and wonderful toe cleavage, or 'barely-there' sandals with just one or two thin straps, in either case pressing, pinching or cutting in on or near your corns and callouses, even you must sigh with relief when you get home and can slip them off and wiggle or rub your aching toes. What a delight it would be to many of your male and no doubt also some female admirers if sometimes the last shot in one of your photo-sets captured that moment, illustrating the painful cost of high-heeled beauty which you, Sharon, Luiza and others often speak of. You could always use PMs if you thought this might be of only minority interest.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...
> View attachment 5232569
> View attachment 5232570
> View attachment 5232571
> View attachment 5232572
> View attachment 5232573
> View attachment 5232574
> View attachment 5232575
> View attachment 5232576
> View attachment 5232577
> View attachment 5232578
> 
> Love the nice view! They don't look very comfy, but they fit perfectly!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps...
> View attachment 5232569
> View attachment 5232570
> View attachment 5232571
> View attachment 5232572
> View attachment 5232573
> View attachment 5232574
> View attachment 5232575
> View attachment 5232576
> View attachment 5232577
> View attachment 5232578


Gorgeous ! I thought these shoes would look great on you.
The little black dress fits perfectly.
I wish I could go to dinner with you 
Are they comfortable?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> You look fantastic!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing as usual. Very elegant and classic. Wonderful to see all your feet through high heels pumps.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning as always love the heels



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just wow. They fit so perfectly and look so good.



Thanks *MBB*!!! These are actually remarkably comfy since the plastic is very soft and molds to my feet.
These heels are even clear in the back...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Wow Stilly, those really do it for me!  They give an even clearer view than your Debouts of how your lovely toes are sweetly squeezed together and pressed towards the tips; and since the tips on these beauties aren't opaque we can see _everything _that's going on. This prompts a thought/suggestion. Although you always make light of the pain and discomfort you experience when you've had to stand for hours at a party or walk a distance in a pair of extra high heels with a low cut vamp and wonderful toe cleavage, or 'barely-there' sandals with just one or two thin straps, in either case pressing, pinching or cutting in on or near your corns and callouses, even you must sigh with relief when you get home and can slip them off and wiggle or rub your aching toes. What a delight it would be to many of your male and no doubt also some female admirers if sometimes the last shot in one of your photo-sets captured that moment, illustrating the painful cost of high-heeled beauty which you, Sharon, Luiza and others often speak of. You could always use PMs if you thought this might be of only minority interest.



Oh thanks *toelover*!!! That's something to think about but this is a shoe site...
As I noted to MBB, this pair of heels is remarkably comfy since the plastic is very soft unlike my CL Debouts which have very hard clear plastic. The downside is these heels don't feel very stable to walk in since the soft plastic offers very little support. But I do love the look.


----------



## stilly

These are actually surprisingly comfy though a little unstable to walk in...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!! These are actually remarkably comfy since the plastic is very soft and molds to my feet.
> These heels are even clear in the back...
> View attachment 5236127
> View attachment 5236128
> View attachment 5236129
> View attachment 5236130


Back side view is always an awesome view.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Gorgeous ! I thought these shoes would look great on you.
> The little black dress fits perfectly.
> I wish I could go to dinner with you
> Are they comfortable?



These are actually surprisingly comfy *seraphin*...but a little unstable to walk in due to the very soft plastic which isn't very supportive.
I was still able to walk quite a bit in them with no issues.


----------



## stilly

From a warm autumn day last week, my White Strappy Oscar Tiye sandals...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a warm autumn day last week, my White Strappy Oscar Tiye sandals...
> View attachment 5236135
> View attachment 5236136
> View attachment 5236137
> View attachment 5236138
> View attachment 5236139
> View attachment 5236140
> View attachment 5236141
> View attachment 5236143
> View attachment 5236144
> View attachment 5236145


Very charming and beautiful.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!! These are actually remarkably comfy since the plastic is very soft and molds to my feet.
> These heels are even clear in the back...



Thank you so much for the wonderful additional pictures!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Very charming and beautiful.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5238964
> View attachment 5238965
> View attachment 5238967
> View attachment 5238968
> View attachment 5238969
> View attachment 5238970
> View attachment 5238976
> View attachment 5238977
> View attachment 5238973
> View attachment 5238974


You look simply wonderful. So classic and so elegant. A woman like you all in black is pure sedution.


----------



## Cyntia

Dear Stilly,
how are the Casadei Blade to walk in your opinion, compared to the SoKate?
I own one pair of Casadei Blade pumps in patent leather, they are so uncomfortable, my feet hurt, after only one hour walking in them I do have to put them off. Compared the SoKate are easy to walk and a kind of comfortable, ever for a long day in office.
On the other hand my Casadei thigh high boots are as comfortable as the 100 Louboutin Kate Botta though their heel is 115mm! Maybe the reason is, that thigh high boots are size 37 while for the pumps I have bought my normale size 36.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply wonderful. So classic and so elegant. A woman like you all in black is pure sedution.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! You're always so sweet...


----------



## stilly

Cyntia said:


> Dear Stilly,
> how are the Casadei Blade to walk in your opinion, compared to the SoKate?
> I own one pair of Casadei Blade pumps in patent leather, they are so uncomfortable, my feet hurt, after only one hour walking in them I do have to put them off. Compared the SoKate are easy to walk and a kind of comfortable, ever for a long day in office.
> On the other hand my Casadei thigh high boots are as comfortable as the 100 Louboutin Kate Botta though their heel is 115mm! Maybe the reason is, that thigh high boots are size 37 while for the pumps I have bought my normale size 36.



I actually find the Casadei Blades more comfortable than the So Kates *Cyntia* especially in the softer materials like this black kid.
I have these in patent as well though and they're more comfortable than my comparable So Kate Black Patents.
I have number of pairs of Casadei boots a well that more comfy than my Louboutin boots mostly in kid leather and suede.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5238964
> View attachment 5238965
> View attachment 5238967
> View attachment 5238968
> View attachment 5238969
> View attachment 5238970
> View attachment 5238976
> View attachment 5238977
> View attachment 5238973
> View attachment 5238974


don't we just love Casadei blades


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5238964
> View attachment 5238965
> View attachment 5238967
> View attachment 5238968
> View attachment 5238969
> View attachment 5238970
> View attachment 5238976
> View attachment 5238977
> View attachment 5238973
> View attachment 5238974


Stunning as always, Love the blades, the heels are so sexy.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!! These are actually remarkably comfy since the plastic is very soft and molds to my feet.
> These heels are even clear in the back...
> View attachment 5236127
> View attachment 5236128
> View attachment 5236129
> View attachment 5236130


Thank you for these photos Stilly!
I wanted to ask you.
Hope you will make others with different outfits.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> don't we just love Casadei blades



They are a beautiful shoe *Kayapo*...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning as always, Love the blades, the heels are so sexy.



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Thank you for these photos Stilly!
> I wanted to ask you.
> Hope you will make others with different outfits.



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Brown Suede Casadei Maxi Blade boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

No offense to all the sandal lovers out there but.... YES - it's boot weather again!!  Looking lovely Stilly!


----------



## chowlover2

I love these boots on you, perfect for fall!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> No offense to all the sandal lovers out there but.... YES - it's boot weather again!!  Looking lovely Stilly!



Oh it is *aliensurfer*!!! Many, many more boots outfits and pics to come!!! It was a late autumn coming but boots are here...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love these boots on you, perfect for fall!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## herpyderpy

Will we ever get to a see photo of your entire boots collection?


----------



## seraphin92

I love your boots! Yes more pics  boots and mini skirt...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Brown Suede Casadei Maxi Blade boots...
> View attachment 5246622
> View attachment 5246623
> View attachment 5246624
> View attachment 5246625
> View attachment 5246626
> View attachment 5246627
> View attachment 5246628
> View attachment 5246629
> View attachment 5246630
> View attachment 5246631


You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Will we ever get to a see photo of your entire boots collection?



My boot collection is too large to get in one pic...and I'm not sure how I'd get all the boots to stand up...



seraphin92 said:


> I love your boots! Yes more pics  boots and mini skirt...



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Certainly more of that to come with the cooler weather...



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Kid LeSilla 120 Booties for a nice autumn day...


----------



## MBB Fan

Really hot pics in innocent white.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> White Kid LeSilla 120 Booties for a nice autumn day...
> View attachment 5252802
> View attachment 5252803
> View attachment 5252804
> View attachment 5252807
> View attachment 5252808
> View attachment 5252809
> View attachment 5252810
> View attachment 5252811
> View attachment 5252812
> View attachment 5252813


You look very stylish and sensual. I like the polka dot dress and the white ankle boots. Simple, but beautiful and sensual. I never feel tired to see your stunning legs.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Brown Suede Casadei Maxi Blade boots...
> View attachment 5246622
> View attachment 5246623
> View attachment 5246624
> View attachment 5246625
> View attachment 5246626
> View attachment 5246627
> View attachment 5246628
> View attachment 5246629
> View attachment 5246630
> View attachment 5246631


Stunning I love casadei blades


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5238964
> View attachment 5238965
> View attachment 5238967
> View attachment 5238968
> View attachment 5238969
> View attachment 5238970
> View attachment 5238976
> View attachment 5238977
> View attachment 5238973
> View attachment 5238974


Stunning blades


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Really hot pics in innocent white.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look very stylish and sensual. I like the polka dot dress and the white ankle boots. Simple, but beautiful and sensual. I never feel tired to see your stunning legs.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Its two of my favorites...polka dots and white booties!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning blades



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...
> View attachment 5256174
> View attachment 5256175
> View attachment 5256176
> View attachment 5256178
> View attachment 5256179
> View attachment 5256180
> View attachment 5256181
> View attachment 5256182
> View attachment 5256183
> View attachment 5256184


Stilly the booties are absolutely stunning
Love the colour. Your style. Long legs short denim skirt. You look amazing.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Brown Suede Casadei Maxi Blade boots...
> View attachment 5246622
> View attachment 5246623
> View attachment 5246624
> View attachment 5246625
> View attachment 5246626
> View attachment 5246627
> View attachment 5246628
> View attachment 5246629
> View attachment 5246630
> View attachment 5246631


who can resist a pair of Casadei blades -  I know I can't!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My very first pair of Casadei Blades in Black Kid with a Black Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5238964
> View attachment 5238965
> View attachment 5238967
> View attachment 5238968
> View attachment 5238969
> View attachment 5238970
> View attachment 5238976
> View attachment 5238977
> View attachment 5238973
> View attachment 5238974


Great heels -  I have so many pairs myself - just love them


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...
> View attachment 5256174
> View attachment 5256175
> View attachment 5256176
> View attachment 5256178
> View attachment 5256179
> View attachment 5256180
> View attachment 5256181
> View attachment 5256182
> View attachment 5256183
> View attachment 5256184


You look so casual and so sensual. You have an amazing taste to conjugate simplicity and sensuality. All your outfits are simple, but beautiful and sensual.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...
> View attachment 5256174
> View attachment 5256175
> View attachment 5256176
> View attachment 5256178
> View attachment 5256179
> View attachment 5256180
> View attachment 5256181
> View attachment 5256182
> View attachment 5256183
> View attachment 5256184


Stilly, you rock the booties with this mini and your legs look soooooo long and sexy! The autumn has never been sexier!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...
> View attachment 5256174
> View attachment 5256175
> View attachment 5256176
> View attachment 5256178
> View attachment 5256179
> View attachment 5256180
> View attachment 5256181
> View attachment 5256182
> View attachment 5256183
> View attachment 5256184



Beautiful, cool skirt
Like that you are barelegged even if its getting colder


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> My boot collection is too large to get in one pic...and I'm not sure how I'd get all the boots to stand up...
> 
> Stilly,
> 
> Try using a pool noodle to support your boots and keep them upright.  There are several different thicknesses (and colours) and you can carve them a bit if needed.  And they are much cheaper than boot trees/stretchers - especially the over the knee length ones.  Mrs Aliensurfer has both and the noodles work just fine in all hers.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...





stilly said:


> White Kid LeSilla 120 Booties for a nice autumn day...





stilly said:


> My new Brown Suede Casadei Maxi Blade boots...


Wow , a great introduction to the fall/winter season. Stilly as always amazing outfits, i just love the one with Casadei suede boots 
Cant' wait for your future posts.
I have small request  Could you recreate/improve your outfit with Giuseppe Zanotti boots? I'm sure this boots will fit perfectly with some jeans or  some amazing dress. Greetings !


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stilly the booties are absolutely stunning
> Love the colour. Your style. Long legs short denim skirt. You look amazing.



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> who can resist a pair of Casadei blades -  I know I can't!



I certainly can't *Kayapo*...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Great heels -  I have so many pairs myself - just love them



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I still have a number of other pairs of Casadei Blades to post pics of...I'm a bit behind.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so casual and so sensual. You have an amazing taste to conjugate simplicity and sensuality. All your outfits are simple, but beautiful and sensual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly, you rock the booties with this mini and your legs look soooooo long and sexy! The autumn has never been sexier!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful, cool skirt
> Like that you are barelegged even if its getting colder



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
It was a little warmer that day so not bad for bare legs...


----------



## stilly

Thanks for the suggestion *aliensurfer*.
Where would I get pool noodles???


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Wow , a great introduction to the fall/winter season. Stilly as always amazing outfits, i just love the one with Casadei suede boots
> Cant' wait for your future posts.
> I have small request  Could you recreate/improve your outfit with Giuseppe Zanotti boots? I'm sure this boots will fit perfectly with some jeans or  some amazing dress. Greetings !
> View attachment 5258473



Thanks *marceli*!!!
Yes I'll wear these boots again soon.
They're very high and a bit slouchy though so finding a good outfit for them is always a challenge.


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, just a peek of my Iren Vartik Chocolate Boots from under my new Reformation midi dress...


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> Thanks *marceli*!!!
> Yes I'll wear these boots again soon.
> They're very high and a bit slouchy though so finding a good outfit for them is always a challenge.


Cant't wait, i believe it will be a something special   


stilly said:


> From earlier this week, just a peek of my Iren Vartik Chocolate Boots from under my new Reformation midi dress...


Amazing ! Unique class and chic. These boots and dress fit together very well, definitely eye-catching outfit .


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, just a peek of my Iren Vartik Chocolate Boots from under my new Reformation midi dress...
> View attachment 5259843
> View attachment 5259844
> View attachment 5259845
> View attachment 5259846
> View attachment 5259847
> View attachment 5259849
> View attachment 5259850
> View attachment 5259851
> View attachment 5259852
> View attachment 5259853


You look very classy and beautiful as usual, always with a classic style. The long dress and boots match very well.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tobacco Suede 120mm Booties with a new denim mini...
> View attachment 5256174
> View attachment 5256175
> View attachment 5256176
> View attachment 5256178
> View attachment 5256179
> View attachment 5256180
> View attachment 5256181
> View attachment 5256182
> View attachment 5256183
> View attachment 5256184


Cool mini skirt !
I always admire to see you bare legs even if the temperature is low


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Cant't wait, i believe it will be a something special
> 
> Amazing ! Unique class and chic. These boots and dress fit together very well, definitely eye-catching outfit .



Thanks *marceli*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look very classy and beautiful as usual, always with a classic style. The long dress and boots match very well.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love a midi dress as a change from my usual minis...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Cool mini skirt !
> I always admire to see you bare legs even if the temperature is low



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I'll wear minis all fall and winter despite the cooler temperatures...I just don't stay outside that long.


----------



## stilly

From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.



Yes!  So nice to see you in the blades again.  Can't wait to see what the cooler weather holds for us.  Cheers!


----------



## chowlover2

You look fabulous!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.
> View attachment 5261239
> View attachment 5261240
> View attachment 5261241
> View attachment 5261242
> View attachment 5261243
> View attachment 5261244
> View attachment 5261245
> View attachment 5261246
> View attachment 5261247
> View attachment 5261248


You are gorgeous and casual. It seems you are warm with that sweater dress and thigh high boots, while you keep your charm, elegance and sensuality.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.
> View attachment 5261239


Super gorgeous dress, and boots of course
Adore first pose, the belt is nice accessory.


----------



## MBB Fan

Those Blades are looking so good.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.
> View attachment 5261239
> View attachment 5261240
> View attachment 5261241
> View attachment 5261242
> View attachment 5261243
> View attachment 5261244
> View attachment 5261245
> View attachment 5261246
> View attachment 5261247
> View attachment 5261248


Absolutely stunning what a combo just love the blade boots. Amazing


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> Thanks for the suggestion *aliensurfer*.
> Where would I get pool noodles???



We usually pick them up at Walmart.  Although you may be out of luck now that the weather is turning cooler.


----------



## chowlover2

What a great idea! You can probably order them on Amazon, they have everything else.


----------



## Neil t

aliensurfer said:


> We usually pick them up at Walmart.  Although you may be out of luck now that the weather is turning cooler.


Please 


aliensurfer said:


> We usually pick them up at Walmart.  Although you may be out of luck now that the weather is turning cooler.


Please show us more of those sexy boots


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.
> View attachment 5261239
> View attachment 5261240
> View attachment 5261241
> View attachment 5261242
> View attachment 5261243
> View attachment 5261244
> View attachment 5261245
> View attachment 5261246
> View attachment 5261247
> View attachment 5261248


Love this outfit, so sexy and classy... covered but hot and stylish!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Yes!  So nice to see you in the blades again.  Can't wait to see what the cooler weather holds for us.  Cheers!



Oh thanks *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> You look fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are gorgeous and casual. It seems you are warm with that sweater dress and thigh high boots, while you keep your charm, elegance and sensuality.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! It is a warm and cozy outfit...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Super gorgeous dress, and boots of course
> Adore first pose, the belt is nice accessory.



Thanks *marceli*!!!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> We usually pick them up at Walmart.  Although you may be out of luck now that the weather is turning cooler.



I'll keep on the look out for them *aliensurfer*!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Those Blades are looking so good.



Thanks *MBB*!!! Blade Boots are always a favorite!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning what a combo just love the blade boots. Amazing



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...
> View attachment 5263758
> View attachment 5263759
> View attachment 5263760
> View attachment 5263761
> View attachment 5263762
> View attachment 5263763
> View attachment 5263764
> View attachment 5263765
> View attachment 5263766
> View attachment 5263767


Stilly love the Boots so sexy. We need more


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...
> View attachment 5263758
> View attachment 5263759
> View attachment 5263760
> View attachment 5263761
> View attachment 5263762
> View attachment 5263763
> View attachment 5263764
> View attachment 5263765
> View attachment 5263766
> View attachment 5263767


You look fantastic as usual, even dressing in a casual outfit. Those booties are really beautiful, I enjoy the color very much, the shape with pointed toes and very thin heels. I know you have the same model in other colors, but this one is really gorgeous. 

A question... Are those stilettos heels 110 or 120. I think you referred once when you posted your Black Kid LeSilla booties that those heels were 110 and this is the same model with a different color.

I really liked to watch more pictures of these booties, if you don't mind, the close-ups. I think your others fans will like it too.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...


Stunning! Brown booties/boots with blue jeans are perfect match.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...
> View attachment 5263758
> View attachment 5263759
> View attachment 5263760
> View attachment 5263761
> View attachment 5263762
> View attachment 5263763
> View attachment 5263764
> View attachment 5263765
> View attachment 5263766
> View attachment 5263767



Beautiful outfit


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stilly love the Boots so sexy. We need more



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic as usual, even dressing in a casual outfit. Those booties are really beautiful, I enjoy the color very much, the shape with pointed toes and very thin heels. I know you have the same model in other colors, but this one is really gorgeous.
> 
> A question... Are those stilettos heels 110 or 120. I think you referred once when you posted your Black Kid LeSilla booties that those heels were 110 and this is the same model with a different color.
> 
> I really liked to watch more pictures of these booties, if you don't mind, the close-ups. I think your others fans will like it too.



Thanks *heelsmodels*...I do love these new booties!!!
These are the LeSilla Eva 120mm Ankle Booties which are very similar to the Christian Louboutin So Kates. I love that they make them in a variety of colors and materials. I think I have close to a dozen pairs of these now. I just got a new pair in Black Patent that you'll see soon.
Some more close ups...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Stunning! Brown booties/boots with blue jeans are perfect match.



Thanks *marceli*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful outfit



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

I got these boots over a year ago but I've had all kinds of issues with the zippers. Finally I had the zippers replaced and now they're ready for there first outing!!!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> I got these boots over a year ago but I've had all kinds of issues with the zippers. Finally I had the zippers replaced and now they're ready for there first outing!!!
> View attachment 5265391
> View attachment 5265392
> View attachment 5265393
> View attachment 5265394
> View attachment 5265395
> View attachment 5265396
> View attachment 5265397
> View attachment 5265398
> View attachment 5265399
> View attachment 5265400


What brand is this? The pink sole is interesting and I love it.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> I got these boots over a year ago but I've had all kinds of issues with the zippers. Finally I had the zippers replaced and now they're ready for there first outing!!!


I'm glad your boots has been fixed, amazing model and color of course  Pink soles are eye catching. What is the brand of theese miracles ?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*...I do love these new booties!!!
> These are the LeSilla Eva 120mm Ankle Booties which are very similar to the Christian Louboutin So Kates. I love that they make them in a variety of colors and materials. I think I have close to a dozen pairs of these now. I just got a new pair in Black Patent that you'll see soon.
> Some more close ups...
> View attachment 5265381
> View attachment 5265382
> View attachment 5265383
> View attachment 5265384
> View attachment 5265385
> View attachment 5265386
> View attachment 5265387
> View attachment 5265388


Thank you for this fabulous post.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*...I do love these new booties!!!
> These are the LeSilla Eva 120mm Ankle Booties which are very similar to the Christian Louboutin So Kates. I love that they make them in a variety of colors and materials. I think I have close to a dozen pairs of these now. I just got a new pair in Black Patent that you'll see soon.
> Some more close ups...
> View attachment 5265381
> View attachment 5265382
> View attachment 5265383
> View attachment 5265384
> View attachment 5265385
> View attachment 5265386
> View attachment 5265387
> View attachment 5265388


Stunning boots as always


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> What brand is this? The pink sole is interesting and I love it.



These are custom made Ada de Angela boots from Charlotte Luxury. You can actually get the soles in a few different colors.
I like the matching pink heel tips...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> I'm glad your boots has been fixed, amazing model and color of course  Pink soles are eye catching. What is the brand of theese miracles ?



Thanks *marceli*!!! See my previous post for the name...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Thank you for this fabulous post.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning boots as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Croc Paris Texas Boots...


----------



## account107

stilly said:


> My new Siena Brown Calf LeSilla Botties...


Nice heels! Have you worn your pointy toe boots by RoSa recently?


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> White Croc Paris Texas Boots...


So girly, these boots must be super comfy


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> These are custom made Ada de Angela boots from Charlotte Luxury. You can actually get the soles in a few different colors.
> I like the matching pink heel tips...



They look very nice Stilly.  We've been waiting for a custom pair of Di Marni boots from Charlotte Luxury since May!  Starting to get very impatient.  We'll be very disappointed if they require any repair work if we ever get them.


----------



## stilly

account107 said:


> Nice heels! Have you worn your pointy toe boots by RoSa recently?



Thanks *account*!!! No I haven't worn them yet but I'll certainly wear them over the winter season...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> So girly, these boots must be super comfy



Thanks *marceli*!!! Yes all the Paris Texas boots are fairly comfy.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> They look very nice Stilly.  We've been waiting for a custom pair of Di Marni boots from Charlotte Luxury since May!  Starting to get very impatient.  We'll be very disappointed if they require any repair work if we ever get them.



Yes it took over 6 months to receive my order so you need to be very patient. Their quality is very good so I was surprised the zipper had issues. It was easier to fix it here in the US rather than sending them back to Italy.


----------



## stilly

Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Maya 120 Pumps with a new Ted Baker dress...


----------



## chowlover2

Love these on you!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From a short shopping trip today, Gray Suede Casadei Blade Thigh High Boots with a black sweater dress.
> View attachment 5261239
> View attachment 5261240
> View attachment 5261241
> View attachment 5261242
> View attachment 5261243
> View attachment 5261244
> View attachment 5261245
> View attachment 5261246
> View attachment 5261247
> View attachment 5261248


You can't beat a gorgeous pair of Casadei thigh boots, lovely colour


----------



## heelsmodels

chowlover2 said:


> Love these on you!


I totally agree.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Maya 120 Pumps with a new Ted Baker dress...
> View attachment 5268847
> View attachment 5268848
> View attachment 5268849
> View attachment 5268850
> View attachment 5268853
> View attachment 5268854
> View attachment 5268855
> View attachment 5268856
> View attachment 5268857
> View attachment 5268858
> View attachment 5268859


Simply gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. I really love the Jimmy Choo heels and those ones are beautiful.
Is it possible can see more pictures of those wonderful Jimmy Choo, mainly the close-ups?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Love these on you!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> You can't beat a gorgeous pair of Casadei thigh boots, lovely colour



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I do love my gray boots...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I totally agree.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. I really love the Jimmy Choo heels and those ones are beautiful.
> Is it possible can see more pictures of those wonderful Jimmy Choo, mainly the close-ups?



Some more close-ups *heelsmodels*...
*







*


----------



## stilly

My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900


These look quite baggy would it have been better to size down for these?


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...


Simply amazing, this is thigh-high version of Eva boots?
Love your Anouks and dress from previous post


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900


You look fantastic and beautiful. Very elegant and sexual as usual.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Maya 120 Pumps with a new Ted Baker dress...
> View attachment 5268847
> View attachment 5268848
> View attachment 5268849
> View attachment 5268850
> View attachment 5268853
> View attachment 5268854
> View attachment 5268855
> View attachment 5268856
> View attachment 5268857
> View attachment 5268858
> View attachment 5268859


I really like this outfit, it is very chic.
The shoes have a vintage look with their bow.


----------



## seraphin92

Stilly, do you know this model ? It looks a lot like Saint Laurent thongs.
The designer is Sybille Guichard


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900


Wow what a look. Sexy thigh boots
Short mini and leather jacket. Rock chic look. Stunning as always


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> These look quite baggy would it have been better to size down for these?



No they just wrinkle up like most OTK boots...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Simply amazing, this is thigh-high version of Eva boots?
> Love your Anouks and dress from previous post



Thanks *marceli*!!! Yes these are the OTK Evas.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and beautiful. Very elegant and sexual as usual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I really like this outfit, it is very chic.
> The shoes have a vintage look with their bow.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love the little bow...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Stilly, do you know this model ? It looks a lot like Saint Laurent thongs.
> The designer is Sybille Guichard
> View attachment 5272569



No I haven't seen these before but they look beautiful. Are they new?


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Wow what a look. Sexy thigh boots
> Short mini and leather jacket. Rock chic look. Stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

So stunning. Great outfits. Love your casadei boots


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...
> View attachment 5275226
> View attachment 5275227
> View attachment 5275228
> View attachment 5275229
> View attachment 5275230
> View attachment 5275231
> View attachment 5275232
> View attachment 5275233
> View attachment 5275234
> View attachment 5275235


absolutely stunning Love the rock chic look, those black suede blade booties. My favourite. Are they new. They look immaculate.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...
> View attachment 5275226
> View attachment 5275227
> View attachment 5275228
> View attachment 5275229
> View attachment 5275230
> View attachment 5275231
> View attachment 5275232
> View attachment 5275233
> View attachment 5275234
> View attachment 5275235


You look stunning all in black. That casual outfit is stylish and sensual. The black jeans look amazing on your shaped legs and the Casadei boots end the outfit in perfection. I really would love to see more pics from this outfit, mainly some close-ups. I think I'm not the only one interested to watch more pictures of this stunning outfit.


----------



## seraphin92

.





stilly said:


> No I haven't seen these before but they look beautiful. Are they new?


Yes, I think. They are for sale on the website.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900



Darling, you got a pair, don't they look wonderful


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...
> View attachment 5275226
> View attachment 5275227
> View attachment 5275228
> View attachment 5275229
> View attachment 5275230
> View attachment 5275231
> View attachment 5275232
> View attachment 5275233
> View attachment 5275234
> View attachment 5275235


Another great look


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...
> View attachment 5275226
> View attachment 5275227
> View attachment 5275228
> View attachment 5275229
> View attachment 5275230
> View attachment 5275231
> View attachment 5275232
> View attachment 5275233
> View attachment 5275234
> View attachment 5275235



So beautiful and cool outfit


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Maya 120 Pumps with a new Ted Baker dress...
> View attachment 5268847
> View attachment 5268848
> View attachment 5268849
> View attachment 5268850
> View attachment 5268853
> View attachment 5268854
> View attachment 5268855
> View attachment 5268856
> View attachment 5268857
> View attachment 5268858
> View attachment 5268859


Love the closeup!!! Sexy and stylish!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900


Stilly rock the house!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...
> View attachment 5275226
> View attachment 5275227
> View attachment 5275228
> View attachment 5275229
> View attachment 5275230
> View attachment 5275231
> View attachment 5275232
> View attachment 5275233
> View attachment 5275234
> View attachment 5275235


Goddess on heels!!! Big tease, love the fact that you don’t cover up your jeans, lol!!!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> So stunning. Great outfits. Love your casadei boots



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!! More Casadei boots and booties to come...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> absolutely stunning Love the rock chic look, those black suede blade booties. My favourite. Are they new. They look immaculate.



Thanks *Neil*!!! I modeled this on an outfit I saw on a woman on InstaGram...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning all in black. That casual outfit is stylish and sensual. The black jeans look amazing on your shaped legs and the Casadei boots end the outfit in perfection. I really would love to see more pics from this outfit, mainly some close-ups. I think I'm not the only one interested to watch more pictures of this stunning outfit.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Here are some more close-ups but the outfit is so saturated in black the camera can't pick up many details...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> .
> Yes, I think. They are for sale on the website.
> View attachment 5275471



I'll look them up...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Darling, you got a pair, don't they look wonderful



Oh thanks *Kayapo*!!! I toned them down with a bit of a conservative outfit here to wear them out for the first time...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful and cool outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! These are the skinniest black jeans I own to fit inside these stretch booties...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess on heels!!! Big tease, love the fact that you don’t cover up your jeans, lol!!!



Awww thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Here are some more close-ups but the outfit is so saturated in black the camera can't pick up many details...
> View attachment 5276690
> View attachment 5276691
> View attachment 5276692
> View attachment 5276693
> View attachment 5276694
> View attachment 5276695
> View attachment 5276696
> View attachment 5276697


Thank you so much. It's really an amazing outfit.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Oh thanks *Kayapo*!!! I toned them down with a bit of a conservative outfit here to wear them out for the first time...


Stilly the idea of you toning anything down shocked me  with the heels you wear nothing is toned down. That would only happen if you wore flats!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly the idea of you toning anything down shocked me  with the heels you wear nothing is toned down. That would only happen if you wore flats!



We'll see what I pair with those Black Patent Thigh High Boots next...


----------



## stilly

From today, my over the knee Charcoal Casadei 120mm Blade Boots with a charcoal coat on a chilly morning...


----------



## MBB Fan

Just sooo beautiful!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From today, my over the knee Charcoal Casadei 120mm Blade Boots with a charcoal coat on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5278259
> View attachment 5278260
> View attachment 5278261
> View attachment 5278262
> View attachment 5278263
> View attachment 5278264
> View attachment 5278265
> View attachment 5278266
> View attachment 5278267
> View attachment 5278268


You are unique with amazing stylish and elegance.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> I found these harness spurs in my closet and decided to use them to dress up my Black Calf LeSilla Boots...
> 
> View attachment 4967596
> View attachment 4967597
> View attachment 4967598
> View attachment 4967599
> View attachment 4967600
> View attachment 4967601
> View attachment 4967602
> View attachment 4967603
> View attachment 4967604
> View attachment 4967605


amazing skirt


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> An all black look with Casadei Blade Booties and black jeans...


Very catlike 



stilly said:


> From today, my over the knee Charcoal Casadei 120mm Blade Boots with a charcoal coat on a chilly morning...


Perfect match with jacket ! 
They fit like a second skin, you have great legs Stilly


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just sooo beautiful!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are unique with amazing stylish and elegance.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> amazing skirt



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Very catlike
> 
> 
> Perfect match with jacket !
> They fit like a second skin, you have great legs Stilly



Thanks so much *marceli*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Dove Gray LeSilla Calf Eva 120 Boots...


----------



## chowlover2

So chic!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray LeSilla Calf Eva 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5279658
> View attachment 5279659
> View attachment 5279660
> View attachment 5279661
> View attachment 5279662
> View attachment 5279663
> View attachment 5279664
> View attachment 5279665
> View attachment 5279666
> View attachment 5279667


You look fantastic and elegant as usual. Great color boots.
It should be awesome if you could to show us more pictures of those beautiful boots... Some close-ups.


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray LeSilla Calf Eva 120 Boots...


Twins with Tournoi, timeless shape, no unnecessary seams, proper heel height, just perfect boots.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Dove Gray LeSilla Calf Eva 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5279658
> View attachment 5279659
> View attachment 5279660
> View attachment 5279661
> View attachment 5279662
> View attachment 5279663
> View attachment 5279664
> View attachment 5279665
> View attachment 5279666
> View attachment 5279667


Stunning as always


----------



## Neil t

MBB Fan said:


> Just sooo beautiful!


Casadei boots far my favourites
As always you look absolutely stunning


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, my over the knee Charcoal Casadei 120mm Blade Boots with a charcoal coat on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5278259
> View attachment 5278260
> View attachment 5278261
> View attachment 5278262
> View attachment 5278263
> View attachment 5278264
> View attachment 5278265
> View attachment 5278266
> View attachment 5278267
> View attachment 5278268


Pretty perfect! You're such a classy lady!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So chic!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and elegant as usual. Great color boots.
> It should be awesome if you could to show us more pictures of those beautiful boots... Some close-ups.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the gray color as something different. Some more close-ups...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Twins with Tournoi, timeless shape, no unnecessary seams, proper heel height, just perfect boots.



Thanks *marceli*!!! Yes these LeSilla Eva boots are almost identical to the Louboutin Tournoi boots but thankfully they're available in many more colors and materials. You'll see more versions in the coming months.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Pretty perfect! You're such a classy lady!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5283549
> View attachment 5283550
> View attachment 5283551
> View attachment 5283552
> View attachment 5283553
> View attachment 5283554
> View attachment 5283555
> View attachment 5283556
> View attachment 5283557
> View attachment 5283558



Great toe cleavage!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5283549
> View attachment 5283550
> View attachment 5283551
> View attachment 5283552
> View attachment 5283553
> View attachment 5283554
> View attachment 5283555
> View attachment 5283556
> View attachment 5283557
> View attachment 5283558


You look fabulous and very elegant. Casual and beautiful outfit.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5283549
> View attachment 5283550
> View attachment 5283551
> View attachment 5283552
> View attachment 5283553
> View attachment 5283554
> View attachment 5283555
> View attachment 5283556
> View attachment 5283557
> View attachment 5283558


I agree with Porsha: "Great toe cleavage!". But it looks like there's a lot of pressure on/near the knuckles of your second and third toes; don't those corny bumps hurt?!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5283549
> View attachment 5283550
> View attachment 5283551
> View attachment 5283552
> View attachment 5283553
> View attachment 5283554
> View attachment 5283555
> View attachment 5283556
> View attachment 5283557
> View attachment 5283558


Lovely toecleavage, awesome leggings, they suit you very well... so figure hugging in the rights places and they seem to be comfy too! Big like!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> A chocolate and black outfit with my new chocolate suede leggings, Frame puff sleeve sweater and Leopard Pony Fur Saint Laurent Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5283549
> View attachment 5283550
> View attachment 5283551
> View attachment 5283552
> View attachment 5283553
> View attachment 5283554
> View attachment 5283555
> View attachment 5283556
> View attachment 5283557
> View attachment 5283558


Lovely combo Stilly, Those sling backs look great  and I like the toe cleavage,  Your toes are like mine and have the corny bumps but if this shows I hope it reflect your devotion to sexy high heels
 Happy Christmas Sharon.


----------



## seraphin92

Casual and beautiful outfit 
Great toe cleavage!


----------



## aliensurfer

A very pretty foot shape and lovely thin heel.  Another awesome outfit Stilly!  Your collection must be very impressive.



stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the gray color as something different. Some more close-ups...
> View attachment 5283546


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Great toe cleavage!



Thanks *Porsha*!!! That was one of the reasons why I bought this pair...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fabulous and very elegant. Casual and beautiful outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> I agree with Porsha: "Great toe cleavage!". But it looks like there's a lot of pressure on/near the knuckles of your second and third toes; don't those corny bumps hurt?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! These are actually fairly comfy as heels go. The corns really don't hurt with any heels I wear.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Lovely toecleavage, awesome leggings, they suit you very well... so figure hugging in the rights places and they seem to be comfy too! Big like!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Lovely combo Stilly, Those sling backs look great  and I like the toe cleavage,  Your toes are like mine and have the corny bumps but if this shows I hope it reflect your devotion to sexy high heels
> Happy Christmas Sharon.



Thanks *sharon*!!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!
As I noted earlier, the corns really don't hurt with any of the heels I wear.
I think I've gotten used to it at this point...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Casual and beautiful outfit
> Great toe cleavage!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> A very pretty foot shape and lovely thin heel.  Another awesome outfit Stilly!  Your collection must be very impressive.



Aw thanks *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5286497
> View attachment 5286500
> View attachment 5286501
> View attachment 5286503
> View attachment 5286505
> View attachment 5286507
> View attachment 5286508
> View attachment 5286509
> View attachment 5286510
> View attachment 5286511


You always look amazing all in black and this time isn't diferent. You are really beautiful and very sensual.


----------



## violatorer

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Black Patent 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5271891
> View attachment 5271892
> View attachment 5271893
> View attachment 5271894
> View attachment 5271895
> View attachment 5271896
> View attachment 5271897
> View attachment 5271898
> View attachment 5271899
> View attachment 5271900


Nice boots! Are they true to size?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5286497
> View attachment 5286500
> View attachment 5286501
> View attachment 5286503
> View attachment 5286505
> View attachment 5286507
> View attachment 5286508
> View attachment 5286509
> View attachment 5286510
> View attachment 5286511


Look Amazing as always


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5286497
> View attachment 5286500
> View attachment 5286501
> View attachment 5286503
> View attachment 5286505
> View attachment 5286507
> View attachment 5286508
> View attachment 5286509
> View attachment 5286510
> View attachment 5286511


Have you been working out? What is your secret your curves look so good in this outfit.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look amazing all in black and this time isn't diferent. You are really beautiful and very sensual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I love black outfits but I try to mix in a little color as well...


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Have you been working out? What is your secret your curves look so good in this outfit.



Sadly no...just some good angles I guess...


----------



## stilly

violatorer said:


> Nice boots! Are they true to size?



Thanks *violatorer*!!! Yes they run true to size.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Look Amazing as always



Thanks as always *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...


----------



## account107

stilly said:


> My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5289173


Stunning and lethal looking heels to!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5289170
> View attachment 5289171
> View attachment 5289173
> View attachment 5289174
> View attachment 5289175
> View attachment 5289176
> View attachment 5289177
> View attachment 5289178
> View attachment 5289179
> View attachment 5289180


This is a sporty and stylish look!!! Love it!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5289170
> View attachment 5289171
> View attachment 5289173
> View attachment 5289174
> View attachment 5289175
> View attachment 5289176
> View attachment 5289177
> View attachment 5289178
> View attachment 5289179
> View attachment 5289180


You look stunning. That casual outfit is beautiful and the Casadei booties are simply gorgeous. I think many of us would like to see more pictures of that amazing outfit, including more close-ups, please.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5289170
> View attachment 5289171
> View attachment 5289173
> View attachment 5289174
> View attachment 5289175
> View attachment 5289176
> View attachment 5289177
> View attachment 5289178
> View attachment 5289179
> View attachment 5289180



So beautiful, your legs and butt are made for jeans


----------



## stilly

account107 said:


> Stunning and lethal looking heels to!



Thanks *account107*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> This is a sporty and stylish look!!! Love it!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I was keeping it casual...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning. That casual outfit is beautiful and the Casadei booties are simply gorgeous. I think many of us would like to see more pictures of that amazing outfit, including more close-ups, please.



Oh thanks *heelmodels*!!! I really love this pair. I wanted to buy them last year but waited hoping they would go on sale. I finally got them this year at just a small discount so I couldn't resist. More close-ups:


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful, your legs and butt are made for jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! These TopShop Jamie jeans are actually a little baggy in the butt but I posted the better pics...


----------



## stilly

My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Pull-On Boots in Siena. They just released this pull-on version of the Eva boots a few weeks ago and I couldn't resist getting them on sale...


----------



## MsYvonne

Ohhh  a micro skirt under a mini coat, your pretty legs and lovely boots.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My newest Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties with jeans and a balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5289170
> View attachment 5289171
> View attachment 5289173
> View attachment 5289174
> View attachment 5289175
> View attachment 5289176
> View attachment 5289177
> View attachment 5289178
> View attachment 5289179
> View attachment 5289180


Love the blades


----------



## seraphin92

Wow Stilly, you dared!!!
Mini skirt, short coat, 120 boots and your pretty legs...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Pull-On Boots in Siena. They just released this pull-on version of the Eva boots a few weeks ago and I couldn't resist getting them on sale...
> View attachment 5291089
> View attachment 5291092
> View attachment 5291093
> View attachment 5291094
> View attachment 5291095
> View attachment 5291096
> View attachment 5291097
> View attachment 5291098
> View attachment 5291099
> View attachment 5291100


Stunning legs, boots mini skirt. You just keep pulling it off every time.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! These TopShop Jamie jeans are actually a little baggy in the butt but I posted the better pics...


Have you tried Freddy jeans they enhance the butt and is quite popular on social media. They are made to accentuate your curves and they have jeans and leather.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5286497
> View attachment 5286500
> View attachment 5286501
> View attachment 5286503
> View attachment 5286505
> View attachment 5286507
> View attachment 5286508
> View attachment 5286509
> View attachment 5286510
> View attachment 5286511


Without a doubt, the Identita boots are my favorites of the many you own! I’ll be watching the Identita website for some late-season deals on these beauties!


----------



## chowlover2

All the blades are fabulous!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Pull-On Boots in Siena. They just released this pull-on version of the Eva boots a few weeks ago and I couldn't resist getting them on sale...
> View attachment 5291089
> View attachment 5291092
> View attachment 5291093
> View attachment 5291094
> View attachment 5291095
> View attachment 5291096
> View attachment 5291097
> View attachment 5291098
> View attachment 5291099
> View attachment 5291100


Simply gorgeous, elegant, and very sexy.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Ohhh  a micro skirt under a mini coat, your pretty legs and lovely boots.



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! With my coat on, only some got to see the mini underneath...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Love the blades



Thanks *Neil*!!! I'll always love the Blades...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly, you dared!!!
> Mini skirt, short coat, 120 boots and your pretty legs...



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Without a doubt, the Identita boots are my favorites of the many you own! I’ll be watching the Identita website for some late-season deals on these beauties!



Thanks *KC*!!! I actually just got a pair of tan Identita boots. You'll see them before long...they actually have a sale going on now.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous, elegant, and very sexy.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Have you tried Freddy jeans they enhance the butt and is quite popular on social media. They are made to accentuate your curves and they have jeans and leather.



I've seen those jeans *Qqitzcrystal* but I think they're a little too much for me.


----------



## stilly

I thought these Iren Vartik boots would be perfect for shoveling snow this weekend...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I thought these Iren Vartik boots would be perfect for shoveling snow this weekend...
> View attachment 5293537
> View attachment 5293538
> View attachment 5293540
> View attachment 5293541
> View attachment 5293543
> View attachment 5293544
> View attachment 5293545
> View attachment 5293546
> View attachment 5293547
> View attachment 5293548


You always look amazing and sensual all in black and wearing stilettos high heels.


----------



## HeJe8

Very nice Boots!!! Please send more Pictures from your brown and white Iren Vartik Boots!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look amazing and sensual all in black and wearing stilettos high heels.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the contrast of the black outfit against the white snow!


----------



## stilly

HeJe8 said:


> Very nice Boots!!! Please send more Pictures from your brown and white Iren Vartik Boots!



Thanks *HeJe8*!!! I'll post some pics of those boots soon!


----------



## stilly

LeSilla Eva Black Calf 120mm Boots. These boots are beautifully made with no seams in the front...


----------



## MBB Fan

Stunning!


----------



## herpyderpy

Did you buy anymore Le Silla thigh high boots?


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> LeSilla Eva Black Calf 120mm Boots. These boots are beautifully made with no seams in the front...
> View attachment 5296104
> View attachment 5296105
> View attachment 5296106
> View attachment 5296107
> View attachment 5296108
> View attachment 5296110
> View attachment 5296115
> View attachment 5296116
> View attachment 5296117
> View attachment 5296118


So awesome!  Thumbs up!!!


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> I thought these Iren Vartik boots would be perfect for shoveling snow this weekend...
> View attachment 5293537
> View attachment 5293538
> View attachment 5293540
> View attachment 5293541
> View attachment 5293543
> View attachment 5293544
> View attachment 5293545
> View attachment 5293546
> View attachment 5293547
> View attachment 5293548


I would be a bit distracted if my lovely wife was helping me 'shovel' the driveway in those!!  Love the look when they fall right at the knee.  2 thumbs up!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> LeSilla Eva Black Calf 120mm Boots. These boots are beautifully made with no seams in the front...
> View attachment 5296104
> View attachment 5296105
> View attachment 5296106
> View attachment 5296107
> View attachment 5296108
> View attachment 5296110
> View attachment 5296115
> View attachment 5296116
> View attachment 5296117
> View attachment 5296118


You look gorgeous with that outfit. I really enjoy the black leather jacket and the black boots. Simply perfect.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Stunning!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Did you buy anymore Le Silla thigh high boots?



I actually just got a pair of Light Gray Kid LeSilla Thigh High Boots. I'll post some pics in the near future.


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> So awesome!  Thumbs up!!!



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> I would be a bit distracted if my lovely wife was helping me 'shovel' the driveway in those!!  Love the look when they fall right at the knee.  2 thumbs up!



Thanks so much *aliensurfer*!!! I was just kidding about the shoveling...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous with that outfit. I really enjoy the black leather jacket and the black boots. Simply perfect.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

LeSilla Tan Suede 120mm Eva Boots with a new Frame Puff Sleeve Sweater and Black Gloss Leather Mini...


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tan Suede 120mm Eva Boots with a new Frame Puff Sleeve Sweater and Black Gloss Leather Mini...
> View attachment 5298456
> View attachment 5298457
> View attachment 5298458
> View attachment 5298459
> View attachment 5298460
> View attachment 5298461
> View attachment 5298462
> View attachment 5298463
> View attachment 5298464
> View attachment 5298465


Great wintet style! Love it!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Stilly*, the best season is boots and bootie season!  You never disappoint.


----------



## seraphin92

I love your outfit you look gorgeous Stilly  
Is the temperature still below zero?
You are bare legged, aren't you?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tan Suede 120mm Eva Boots with a new Frame Puff Sleeve Sweater and Black Gloss Leather Mini...
> View attachment 5298456
> View attachment 5298457
> View attachment 5298458
> View attachment 5298459
> View attachment 5298460
> View attachment 5298461
> View attachment 5298462
> View attachment 5298463
> View attachment 5298464
> View attachment 5298465


Simply stunning.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Great wintet style! Love it!!!



Thanks so much as always *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> *Stilly*, the best season is boots and bootie season!  You never disappoint.



I couldn't agree more *Lav*...I just love boots and booties!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I love your outfit you look gorgeous Stilly
> Is the temperature still below zero?
> You are bare legged, aren't you?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
This was a bit warmer day...above freezing but not warm. My legs don't mind it that much but my hands get very cold.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...


----------



## aliensurfer

Spectacular blades hiding under the slim long coat.  Superb Stilly!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...


That is so sexy and basically the only way you shall withstand the cold: high heels (boots or pumps), a long coat and a mini or micro underneath


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5301375
> View attachment 5301376
> View attachment 5301377
> View attachment 5301378
> View attachment 5301382
> View attachment 5301383
> View attachment 5301384
> View attachment 5301385
> View attachment 5301386
> View attachment 5301387


That coat is so beautiful and it fits you perfectly.... obviosly giving a glimpse open it just a little, is such a big eyecatcher... the blades are spectacular!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5301375
> View attachment 5301376
> View attachment 5301377
> View attachment 5301378
> View attachment 5301382
> View attachment 5301383
> View attachment 5301384
> View attachment 5301385
> View attachment 5301386
> View attachment 5301387


So amazing to see the contrast with the pose your long coat covering your leg, and the pose you show off your legs from your coat!! 
I may have a look at the wardrobe to find out a long coat and see how I can match like you do, you're always inspiring for us


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5301375
> View attachment 5301376
> View attachment 5301377
> View attachment 5301378
> View attachment 5301382
> View attachment 5301383
> View attachment 5301384
> View attachment 5301385
> View attachment 5301386
> View attachment 5301387


You are pure elegance and style, especially if you are in the long coat open. The contrast of the long coat and mini skirt is pure sensuality, finishing with beautiful boots. I believe no passes unnoticed with the closed coat, with it open, should be the center of attention.


----------



## seraphin92

What a great outfit to resist the cold: high-heeled boots, a long coat and a micro skirt underneath.
You are pure elegance and style


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5301375
> View attachment 5301376
> View attachment 5301377
> View attachment 5301378
> View attachment 5301382
> View attachment 5301383
> View attachment 5301384
> View attachment 5301385
> View attachment 5301386
> View attachment 5301387


Gorgeous darling but I would have worn the thigh high ones


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tan Suede 120mm Eva Boots with a new Frame Puff Sleeve Sweater and Black Gloss Leather Mini...
> View attachment 5298456
> View attachment 5298457
> View attachment 5298458
> View attachment 5298459
> View attachment 5298460
> View attachment 5298461
> View attachment 5298462
> View attachment 5298463
> View attachment 5298464
> View attachment 5298465


love the mini sweetie!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Spectacular blades hiding under the slim long coat.  Superb Stilly!



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> That is so sexy and basically the only way you shall withstand the cold: high heels (boots or pumps), a long coat and a mini or micro underneath



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! I do love this fuzzy warm long coat!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> That coat is so beautiful and it fits you perfectly.... obviosly giving a glimpse open it just a little, is such a big eyecatcher... the blades are spectacular!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love this coat especially on cold days!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So amazing to see the contrast with the pose your long coat covering your leg, and the pose you show off your legs from your coat!!
> I may have a look at the wardrobe to find out a long coat and see how I can match like you do, you're always inspiring for us



Aww thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are pure elegance and style, especially if you are in the long coat open. The contrast of the long coat and mini skirt is pure sensuality, finishing with beautiful boots. I believe no passes unnoticed with the closed coat, with it open, should be the center of attention.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! It was so cold most of the crowd only saw the closed coat...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> What a great outfit to resist the cold: high-heeled boots, a long coat and a micro skirt underneath.
> You are pure elegance and style



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Gorgeous darling but I would have worn the thigh high ones



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I actually thought about doing the opposite and wearing booties. Only the slightest bit of boot shows under this super long coat...


----------



## stilly

Brown Croc Paris Texas Boots...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Brown Croc Paris Texas Boots...
> View attachment 5304645
> View attachment 5304647
> View attachment 5304648
> View attachment 5304649
> View attachment 5304651
> View attachment 5304652
> View attachment 5304653
> View attachment 5304654
> View attachment 5304656
> View attachment 5304657


Wow... another stunner with coat and micro mini!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow... another stunner with coat and micro mini!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! A lot of hidden minis this winter...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Cold weather outfit in my shearling jacket and Chocolate Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> Cold weather outfit in my shearling jacket and Chocolate Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5306262
> View attachment 5306263
> View attachment 5306264
> View attachment 5306265
> View attachment 5306266
> View attachment 5306267
> View attachment 5306269
> View attachment 5306270
> View attachment 5306271
> View attachment 5306272


The suede on Le Silla look so soft and buttery smooth. How do they compare with other brands like Casadei and Louboutins or are they all the same?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Brown Croc Paris Texas Boots...
> View attachment 5304645
> View attachment 5304647
> View attachment 5304648
> View attachment 5304649
> View attachment 5304651
> View attachment 5304652
> View attachment 5304653
> View attachment 5304654
> View attachment 5304656
> View attachment 5304657


You look fantastic, a long coat and mini skirt is always a sexy outfit.



stilly said:


> Cold weather outfit in my shearling jacket and Chocolate Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5306262
> View attachment 5306263
> View attachment 5306264
> View attachment 5306265
> View attachment 5306266
> View attachment 5306267
> View attachment 5306269
> View attachment 5306270
> View attachment 5306271
> View attachment 5306272


Another gorgeous and sexy outfit. You really know how to look sexy and warm at the same time.


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> The suede on Le Silla look so soft and buttery smooth. How do they compare with other brands like Casadei and Louboutins or are they all the same?



I'd say the suedes are all very high quality and comparable between these 3 brands. Very soft and luxurious...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic, a long coat and mini skirt is always a sexy outfit.
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous and sexy outfit. You really know how to look sexy and warm at the same time.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'm trying to mix in some browns this year to my largely black color palette.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent LeSilla 120 Booties. These are beautifully made and LeSilla is one of the few brands I've found that makes black patent booties without a center seam at the toe.


----------



## herpyderpy

Can we see a photo of your entire Le Silla boots and booties sollection?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent LeSilla 120 Booties. These are beautifully made and LeSilla is one of the few brands I've found that makes black patent booties without a center seam at the toe.
> View attachment 5308144
> View attachment 5308145
> View attachment 5308146
> View attachment 5308147
> View attachment 5308149
> View attachment 5308150
> View attachment 5308151
> View attachment 5308154
> View attachment 5308156
> View attachment 5308158


You look gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. The black wool dress seems to be warm and looks fantastic on you. The booties are beautiful, but I like more to see the center seam at the toe in leather booties.


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Can we see a photo of your entire Le Silla boots and booties sollection?



I'm not quite sure how I'd do that since many of the styles are over the knee boots which don't stand up well for pics. I must have over 25 pairs of LeSilla boots and booties now. I think I've bought 5 or 6 pairs this year alone...most on the holiday sale.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. The black wool dress seems to be warm and looks fantastic on you. The booties are beautiful, but I like more to see the center seam at the toe in leather booties.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! It's a new puff sleeve dress. Its cozy but not particularly thick and warm for the cold weather...


----------



## stilly

My new Tan Identita 120 Pull On Boots. I thought these would be a lighter brown color but they're actually very similar to the Tan LeSilla boots I bought earlier this year. I still love them though so I decided to keep them.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Tan Identita 120 Pull On Boots. I thought these would be a lighter brown color but they're actually very similar to the Tan LeSilla boots I bought earlier this year. I still love them though so I decided to keep them.
> View attachment 5311610
> View attachment 5311611
> View attachment 5311612
> View attachment 5311613
> View attachment 5311614
> View attachment 5311615
> View attachment 5311616
> View attachment 5311617
> View attachment 5311618
> View attachment 5311619


Those boots are beautiful as the rest of the outfit. The color and the shape are amazing. 120mm heels are always the minimum height for you.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Those boots are beautiful as the rest of the outfit. The color and the shape are amazing. 120mm heels are always the minimum height for you.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes as you know I usually favor the 120mm or higher heels. I occasionally will buy a shorter heel boot though if I really love the style.


----------



## stilly

Casadei Black Suede Kentucky Maxi Heel Boots with a white sweater dress...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Casadei Black Suede Kentucky Maxi Heel Boots with a white sweater dress...
> View attachment 5313721
> View attachment 5313722
> View attachment 5313723
> View attachment 5313724
> View attachment 5313725
> View attachment 5313726
> View attachment 5313727
> View attachment 5313728
> View attachment 5313729
> View attachment 5313730


It's hard to go wrong with a sweater dress and boots in the winter.  I especially like the turtleneck on the dress and the fact that you're wearing it belted.  Those Casadei boots are just the icing on the cake!


----------



## iamluthien

stilly said:


> My new Tan Identita 120 Pull On Boots. I thought these would be a lighter brown color but they're actually very similar to the Tan LeSilla boots I bought earlier this year. I still love them though so I decided to keep them.
> View attachment 5311610
> View attachment 5311611
> View attachment 5311612
> View attachment 5311613
> View attachment 5311614
> View attachment 5311615
> View attachment 5311616
> View attachment 5311617
> View attachment 5311618
> View attachment 5311619



Hi stilly, I love all your boots, shoes and outfits...but pay attention when buying from Identità!
I am Italian and I can tell you that they are very very shady and their shoes not that much of a great quality.
The same basic models that they sell today at 200+ euros, until a couple, maybe 3 years ago were priced 89 euros and their quality is not really comparable to most brand selling shoes in Italy for that price.
Actually they didn't improve the quality, they built a massive fan base online and sell a lot abroad because people don't know about their shady business, shoe making and shop.
Also, sometimes the shoes that people receive (and pay LOTS of money for, are not even real leather).
I am telling you because I have plenty of family and friends who bought from them recently and a bit less recently...and regardless of returning the product or requesting a different size (or a substitution, as often they send out defective products or shoes of different sizes and then regardless of claiming to do exchanges that are kind of expensive, they never receive the shoes back).
I know how much you love quality heels and i know how much their designs may look good (well, they are all copied actually), so I thought you may appreciate the warning


----------



## chowlover2

I love this look!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Casadei Black Suede Kentucky Maxi Heel Boots with a white sweater dress...
> View attachment 5313721
> View attachment 5313722
> View attachment 5313723
> View attachment 5313724
> View attachment 5313725
> View attachment 5313726
> View attachment 5313727
> View attachment 5313728
> View attachment 5313729
> View attachment 5313730


Stunning.


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> It's hard to go wrong with a sweater dress and boots in the winter.  I especially like the turtleneck on the dress and the fact that you're wearing it belted.  Those Casadei boots are just the icing on the cake!



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! There is nothing like a cozy sweater dress in the winter!


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> Hi stilly, I love all your boots, shoes and outfits...but pay attention when buying from Identità!
> I am Italian and I can tell you that they are very very shady and their shoes not that much of a great quality.
> The same basic models that they sell today at 200+ euros, until a couple, maybe 3 years ago were priced 89 euros and their quality is not really comparable to most brand selling shoes in Italy for that price.
> Actually they didn't improve the quality, they built a massive fan base online and sell a lot abroad because people don't know about their shady business, shoe making and shop.
> Also, sometimes the shoes that people receive (and pay LOTS of money for, are not even real leather).
> I am telling you because I have plenty of family and friends who bought from them recently and a bit less recently...and regardless of returning the product or requesting a different size (or a substitution, as often they send out defective products or shoes of different sizes and then regardless of claiming to do exchanges that are kind of expensive, they never receive the shoes back).
> I know how much you love quality heels and i know how much their designs may look good (well, they are all copied actually), so I thought you may appreciate the warning



That's interesting *iamluthien*. Yes I've noted here that the quality of Identita is not up to the standard of Louboutin, Casadei or LeSilla, but as you noted noted they are much more reasonably priced than those other brands. They are a little slow filling orders but I haven't had any other issues with them.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love this look!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...


----------



## chowlover2

I love everything!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5315630
> View attachment 5315633
> View attachment 5315634
> View attachment 5315636
> View attachment 5315638
> View attachment 5315642
> View attachment 5315643
> View attachment 5315648
> View attachment 5315649
> View attachment 5315647


This casual outfit is very elegant and sexy. It's a fact, you never disappoint in any of your outfit choices.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5315630
> View attachment 5315633
> View attachment 5315634
> View attachment 5315636
> View attachment 5315638
> View attachment 5315642
> View attachment 5315643
> View attachment 5315648
> View attachment 5315649
> View attachment 5315647



Very beautiful, love the white jeans


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love everything!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This casual outfit is very elegant and sexy. It's a fact, you never disappoint in any of your outfit choices.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I try...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Very beautiful, love the white jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I haven't worn white jeans in the winter in the past but I think I like the look...


----------



## stilly

My Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik 120 Boots...


----------



## chowlover2

Tres chic!


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> My Nude Kid Saint Laurent Thong Sandals with a new midi dress...
> View attachment 5224474
> View attachment 5224475
> View attachment 5224476
> View attachment 5224477
> View attachment 5224478
> View attachment 5224479
> View attachment 5224480
> View attachment 5224481
> View attachment 5224482
> View attachment 5224483


omg these shoes are totally stunning love them , would you ever wear them in the winter x


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> My Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5317620
> View attachment 5317621
> View attachment 5317622
> View attachment 5317623
> View attachment 5317624
> View attachment 5317625
> View attachment 5317626
> View attachment 5317627
> View attachment 5317628
> View attachment 5317630


I’ve been waiting for your Vartik boots to make their first appearance of the season. Stunning!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5317620
> View attachment 5317621
> View attachment 5317622
> View attachment 5317623
> View attachment 5317624
> View attachment 5317625
> View attachment 5317626
> View attachment 5317627
> View attachment 5317628
> View attachment 5317630


You look simple and gorgeous and the colors white and brown match so well on you. In you... simplicity, elegance and sensuality always walks side by side.


----------



## iamluthien

stilly said:


> That's interesting *iamluthien*. Yes, I've noted here that the quality of Identita is not up to the standard of Louboutin, Casadei or LeSilla, but as you noted they are much more reasonably priced than those other brands. They are a little slow filling orders but I haven't had any other issues with them.


They became big on facebook, as an avid heel wearer I started checking the brand years ago, so some girls in my circle kinda bought their shoes...my cousin even bought their shoes for her graduation and as the shoes were 89 euros, she decided then to buy more pairs and that's where the trouble began.
Their quality is really unstable, it all depends on how lucky you are...I was about to buy one pair as well, but after the terrible experience with the customer service and so on, it was just not worth it anymore.

Sometimes they ship a pair of shoes where one shoe it's for example a 37 and another is a 39 and they make you pay for the exchange, but then you never receive back your money and the shoes.
They may seem reasonably priced if you consider them to be made in Italy craft shoes...but they are not! They went in like 2 or 3 years from making you pay 89 euros to make you pay 230 euros for the same exact shoes. No quality improvement at all.
They are what in Italy we call "globo quality" (for reference: globo is a chain of shoe shops that mainly sells fake made in Italy shoes...they basically write "made in Italy" because they simply stitch and glue the insoles in the shoe and for the relatively new laws if the shoe has been designed, thought and partially assembled in Italy then it can have the made in Italy label. Identità has pictures of them crafting shoes, but it's very likely that is just the "campionario", the samples that they make. Plus they 90% don't use real leather even if they claim they do).
If you'll go on buying with them I hope that everything will go smoothly otherwise, as you are an overseas costumer, not sure what is your protection, considering that in Italy plenty of people to have the money back had to wait 1+ years after calling the lawyers and so on (yes, even people I know).
And they buy trustpilot reviews...so good luck with them!

PS: casadei and le silla may be pricier, but they are an investment and their value one day may even go up once they become vintage...Identità I highly doubt it, especially given their shady behaviors. And regardless of the shoes brand I totally love your collection, you are like what I want to be when I grow up lol


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5315630
> View attachment 5315633
> View attachment 5315634
> View attachment 5315636
> View attachment 5315638
> View attachment 5315642
> View attachment 5315643
> View attachment 5315648
> View attachment 5315649
> View attachment 5315647


They are beautyful and i love the white skinnies!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5317620
> View attachment 5317621
> View attachment 5317622
> View attachment 5317623
> View attachment 5317624
> View attachment 5317625
> View attachment 5317626
> View attachment 5317627
> View attachment 5317628
> View attachment 5317630


Love the combi, great colour!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Tres chic!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!  



muleman said:


> omg these shoes are totally stunning love them , would you ever wear them in the winter x



Its a little too cold for these now *muleman*. In a few months they'll be back in service...



KCBootCamp said:


> I’ve been waiting for your Vartik boots to make their first appearance of the season. Stunning!



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I did wear the Black Croc Boots in the snow a few weeks ago...



heelsmodels said:


> You look simple and gorgeous and the colors white and brown match so well on you. In you... simplicity, elegance and sensuality always walks side by side.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



iamluthien said:


> They became big on facebook, as an avid heel wearer I started checking the brand years ago, so some girls in my circle kinda bought their shoes...my cousin even bought their shoes for her graduation and as the shoes were 89 euros, she decided then to buy more pairs and that's where the trouble began.
> Their quality is really unstable, it all depends on how lucky you are...I was about to buy one pair as well, but after the terrible experience with the customer service and so on, it was just not worth it anymore.
> 
> Sometimes they ship a pair of shoes where one shoe it's for example a 37 and another is a 39 and they make you pay for the exchange, but then you never receive back your money and the shoes.
> They may seem reasonably priced if you consider them to be made in Italy craft shoes...but they are not! They went in like 2 or 3 years from making you pay 89 euros to make you pay 230 euros for the same exact shoes. No quality improvement at all.
> They are what in Italy we call "globo quality" (for reference: globo is a chain of shoe shops that mainly sells fake made in Italy shoes...they basically write "made in Italy" because they simply stitch and glue the insoles in the shoe and for the relatively new laws if the shoe has been designed, thought and partially assembled in Italy then it can have the made in Italy label. Identità has pictures of them crafting shoes, but it's very likely that is just the "campionario", the samples that they make. Plus they 90% don't use real leather even if they claim they do).
> If you'll go on buying with them I hope that everything will go smoothly otherwise, as you are an overseas costumer, not sure what is your protection, considering that in Italy plenty of people to have the money back had to wait 1+ years after calling the lawyers and so on (yes, even people I know).
> And they buy trustpilot reviews...so good luck with them!
> 
> PS: casadei and le silla may be pricier, but they are an investment and their value one day may even go up once they become vintage...Identità I highly doubt it, especially given their shady behaviors. And regardless of the shoes brand I totally love your collection, you are like what I want to be when I grow up lol



I've actually had another pair of boots on order with them for the past month and just received them. See my post today. They look good and the quality seems fairly good. I agree their customer service isn't very good and fortunately I've never had to return anything. I agree LeSilla and Casadei are far better quality with better customer service but Identita makes some unique color boots with the 120mm heel that can't resist.


----------



## stilly

My new pull-on Identita 120mm boots...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I did wear the Black Croc Boots in the snow a few weeks ago...


How could I forget because the white snow really stood out on those beautiful black boots!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new pull-on Identita 120mm boots...
> View attachment 5321608
> View attachment 5321609
> View attachment 5321610
> View attachment 5321611
> View attachment 5321612
> View attachment 5321613
> View attachment 5321614
> View attachment 5321616
> View attachment 5321617
> View attachment 5321619


Stunning and stylish...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Stunning and stylish...



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new pull-on LeSilla 120 Black Calf Boots...


----------



## HeJe8

Beautiful Boots!!! Have you Slouch Boots from Le Silla?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new pull-on LeSilla 120 Black Calf Boots...
> View attachment 5325564
> View attachment 5325565
> View attachment 5325566
> View attachment 5325567
> View attachment 5325568
> View attachment 5325569
> View attachment 5325570
> View attachment 5325571
> View attachment 5325572
> View attachment 5325573


You look so stunning!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new pull-on LeSilla 120 Black Calf Boots...
> View attachment 5325564
> View attachment 5325565
> View attachment 5325566
> View attachment 5325567
> View attachment 5325568
> View attachment 5325569
> View attachment 5325570
> View attachment 5325571
> View attachment 5325572
> View attachment 5325573


Simply stunning and very sensual.


----------



## stilly

HeJe8 said:


> Beautiful Boots!!! Have you Slouch Boots from Le Silla?



Thanks *HeJe8*!!! No I didn't get the LeSilla Slouch Boots though they are on sale now.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You look so stunning!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply stunning and very sensual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like this outfit with the tall boots and short mini...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Can anyone help with the sizing of Casadei boots compared to Louboutin boots please? Do you take the same size?


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> My new pull-on LeSilla 120 Black Calf Boots...
> View attachment 5325564
> View attachment 5325565
> View attachment 5325566
> View attachment 5325567
> View attachment 5325568
> View attachment 5325569
> View attachment 5325570
> View attachment 5325571
> View attachment 5325572
> View attachment 5325573


Stunning! I see that Le Silla has the Eva 120 boots on sale now but the size I need isn't in stock.


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Can anyone help with the sizing of Casadei boots compared to Louboutin boots please? Do you take the same size?



Casadei boots fit about the same as Louboutins. Usually their pumps run a half size larger but the boots run about the same.


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Stunning! I see that Le Silla has the Eva 120 boots on sale now but the size I need isn't in stock.



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! Yes LeSilla has been running a sale on their boots from before the holidays.
I bought all my new LeSilla boots this year on sale.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Kentucky Pull-On Boots...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Black Calf Kentucky Pull-On Boots...
> View attachment 5329274
> View attachment 5329275
> View attachment 5329277
> View attachment 5329278
> View attachment 5329279
> View attachment 5329280
> View attachment 5329281
> View attachment 5329282
> View attachment 5329283
> View attachment 5329286


I'd love to be able to pull off this look for date night!


----------



## herpyderpy

Can we get more outfit pairings with your Le Silla patent thigh highs?


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous and I love your sweater!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Kentucky Pull-On Boots...
> View attachment 5329274
> View attachment 5329275
> View attachment 5329277
> View attachment 5329278
> View attachment 5329279
> View attachment 5329280
> View attachment 5329281
> View attachment 5329282
> View attachment 5329283
> View attachment 5329286


Stylish. Your boots look perfect with black trousers.


----------



## Maxl

iamluthien said:


> Hi stilly, I love all your boots, shoes and outfits...but pay attention when buying from Identità!
> I am Italian and I can tell you that they are very very shady and their shoes not that much of a great quality.
> The same basic models that they sell today at 200+ euros, until a couple, maybe 3 years ago were priced 89 euros and their quality is not really comparable to most brand selling shoes in Italy for that price.
> Actually they didn't improve the quality, they built a massive fan base online and sell a lot abroad because people don't know about their shady business, shoe making and shop.
> Also, sometimes the shoes that people receive (and pay LOTS of money for, are not even real leather).
> I am telling you because I have plenty of family and friends who bought from them recently and a bit less recently...and regardless of returning the product or requesting a different size (or a substitution, as often they send out defective products or shoes of different sizes and then regardless of claiming to do exchanges that are kind of expensive, they never receive the shoes back).
> I know how much you love quality heels and i know how much their designs may look good (well, they are all copied actually), so I thought you may appreciate the warning



Unfortunatly I have to confirm this story!
I made the same experience with my wifes shoes.
The first pair red patent court shoes I ordered, we got with 100 mm heel insteed of 120 mm.
I  complained, but never got a reply.
Nevertheless my wife wears the shoes for office, but after 3 months, the leather was broken,
I´ve sent 3 more complaints and got never an answer.


----------



## LavenderIce

*stilly*--your outfits with the black calf pull on LeSilla 120 and Kentucky are chef's kiss. I don't want boots and bootie season to end.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new pull-on LeSilla 120 Black Calf Boots...
> View attachment 5325564
> View attachment 5325565
> View attachment 5325566
> View attachment 5325567
> View attachment 5325568
> View attachment 5325569
> View attachment 5325570
> View attachment 5325571
> View attachment 5325572
> View attachment 5325573


What a absolutely stunning look. The boots the long sexy legs. The mini skirt. And the rock chic jacket. Stunning as always.



stilly said:


> Black Calf Kentucky Pull-On Boots...
> View attachment 5329274
> View attachment 5329275
> View attachment 5329277
> View attachment 5329278
> View attachment 5329279
> View attachment 5329280
> View attachment 5329281
> View attachment 5329282
> View attachment 5329283
> View attachment 5329286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr


Stunning stunning stunning more boots please stilly



stilly said:


> Tobacco Suede LeSilla 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5315630
> View attachment 5315633
> View attachment 5315634
> View attachment 5315636
> View attachment 5315638
> View attachment 5315642
> View attachment 5315643
> View attachment 5315648
> View attachment 5315649
> View attachment 5315647


Love these booties



stilly said:


> Cold weather outfit in my shearling jacket and Chocolate Suede LeSilla 120 Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5306262
> View attachment 5306263
> View attachment 5306264
> View attachment 5306265
> View attachment 5306266
> View attachment 5306267
> View attachment 5306269
> View attachment 5306270
> View attachment 5306271
> View attachment 5306272


Boots sexy legs mini skirt mmm



stilly said:


> From a very cold weekend, a warm, long coat and scarf with my Casadei Black Suede Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5301375
> View attachment 5301376
> View attachment 5301377
> View attachment 5301378
> View attachment 5301382
> View attachment 5301383
> View attachment 5301384
> View attachment 5301385
> View attachment 5301386
> View attachment 5301387


Blades !!



stilly said:


> My Black Calf Identita 120 Pull-On Boots with a black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5286497
> View attachment 5286500
> View attachment 5286501
> View attachment 5286503
> View attachment 5286505
> View attachment 5286507
> View attachment 5286508
> View attachment 5286509
> View attachment 5286510
> View attachment 5286511


Stunning


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks for all the wonderful comments *Neil*!!!



KCBootCamp said:


> I'd love to be able to pull off this look for date night!



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!!



herpyderpy said:


> Can we get more outfit pairings with your Le Silla patent thigh highs?



I'll try to wear them again soon *herpyderpy*...



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous and I love your sweater!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I do love this sweater and its very warm and cozy!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Stylish. Your boots look perfect with black trousers.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Maxl said:


> Unfortunatly I have to confirm this story!
> I made the same experience with my wifes shoes.
> The first pair red patent court shoes I ordered, we got with 100 mm heel insteed of 120 mm.
> I  complained, but never got a reply.
> Nevertheless my wife wears the shoes for office, but after 3 months, the leather was broken,
> I´ve sent 3 more complaints and got never an answer.



I agree their customer service is horrible.
I've been lucky in that the boots I've purchased were as pictured and fit.



LavenderIce said:


> *stilly*--your outfits with the black calf pull on LeSilla 120 and Kentucky are chef's kiss. I don't want boots and bootie season to end.



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! I do love wearing my boots & booties but I've already started buying new sandals for spring...


----------



## stilly

More of my LeSilla Black Calf 120 Pull-On Boots this time with a midi dress for just a peek of boot...


----------



## herpyderpy

Also, are you planning to get any of the other Le Silla thigh high patent/leather 120 mm boots like the brown or red? Or this style with a 120 mm block heel?


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> More of my LeSilla Black Calf 120 Pull-On Boots this time with a midi dress for just a peek of boot...
> View attachment 5335739
> View attachment 5335740
> View attachment 5335741
> View attachment 5335743
> View attachment 5335744
> View attachment 5335753
> View attachment 5335754
> View attachment 5335756
> View attachment 5335757
> View attachment 5335758


Those boots pair perfectly with that dress. With the black leather jacket, it's a great "date night" outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More of my LeSilla Black Calf 120 Pull-On Boots this time with a midi dress for just a peek of boot...
> View attachment 5335739
> View attachment 5335740
> View attachment 5335741
> View attachment 5335743
> View attachment 5335744
> View attachment 5335753
> View attachment 5335754
> View attachment 5335756
> View attachment 5335757
> View attachment 5335758


You look wonderful and beautiful with boots and long dress. I really enjoy that outfit.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More of my LeSilla Black Calf 120 Pull-On Boots this time with a midi dress for just a peek of boot...
> View attachment 5335739
> View attachment 5335740
> View attachment 5335741
> View attachment 5335743
> View attachment 5335744
> View attachment 5335753
> View attachment 5335754
> View attachment 5335756
> View attachment 5335757
> View attachment 5335758


Great stunning outfit!


----------



## KatPerry

Love this outfit!


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Also, are you planning to get any of the other Le Silla thigh high patent/leather 120 mm boots like the brown or red? Or this style with a 120 mm block heel?



No not this year *herpyderpy*. I've already purchased way too many new pairs of boots this year and boot season is almost over. I'm sure I'll be back purchasing more boots late this year when they release the new styles.



KCBootCamp said:


> Those boots pair perfectly with that dress. With the black leather jacket, it's a great "date night" outfit!



Oh thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually started this outfit with a black blazer instead of the leather jacket.
You'll be seeing the dress more in the spring/summer with maybe pumps or sandals.



heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful and beautiful with boots and long dress. I really enjoy that outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its nice to wear a long dress once in a while...



Mitterman77 said:


> Great stunning outfit!



Thanks as always *Mitterman*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Love this outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Dark Gray Thigh High Suede Casadei Blade Boots with my gray sweatshirt dress...


----------



## stilly

Tan LeSilla Eva Pull-On 120 Boots. The mini skirt has a little tan stripe in the plaid that the camera doesn't pick up...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Dark Gray Thigh High Suede Casadei Blade Boots with my gray sweatshirt dress...
> View attachment 5340737
> View attachment 5340738
> View attachment 5340739
> View attachment 5340740
> View attachment 5340741
> View attachment 5340742
> View attachment 5340743
> View attachment 5340744
> View attachment 5340745
> View attachment 5340746


Wow Stilly, the Blades are such an eyecatcher! You look divine!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Dark Gray Thigh High Suede Casadei Blade Boots with my gray sweatshirt dress...
> View attachment 5340737
> View attachment 5340738
> View attachment 5340739
> View attachment 5340740
> View attachment 5340741
> View attachment 5340742
> View attachment 5340743
> View attachment 5340744
> View attachment 5340745
> View attachment 5340746


You look wonderful and sensual, as usual. The sweatshirt dress and thigh-high boots look perfect on you. Simple but sexy.




stilly said:


> Tan LeSilla Eva Pull-On 120 Boots. The mini skirt has a little tan stripe in the plaid that the camera doesn't pick up...
> View attachment 5340752
> View attachment 5340753
> View attachment 5340754
> View attachment 5340755
> View attachment 5340756
> View attachment 5340757
> View attachment 5340758
> View attachment 5340759
> View attachment 5340760
> View attachment 5340761


You are magnificent and gorgeous with that outfit. I really missed you here, showing us your wonderful outfits and high heels.


----------



## seraphin92

You look gorgeous in both of these outfits.
the weather does not look very hot! I'm cold in the butt for you!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow Stilly, the Blades are such an eyecatcher! You look divine!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love my Blades...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful and sensual, as usual. The sweatshirt dress and thigh-high boots look perfect on you. Simple but sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> You are magnificent and gorgeous with that outfit. I really missed you here, showing us your wonderful outfits and high heels.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! The only thing I like about the cold weather is boot season!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> You look gorgeous in both of these outfits.
> the weather does not look very hot! I'm cold in the butt for you!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It has been a bit cold here lately but the boots do keep me warm...


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties...
> View attachment 5343757
> View attachment 5343758
> View attachment 5343759
> View attachment 5343760
> View attachment 5343761
> View attachment 5343762
> View attachment 5343763
> View attachment 5343764
> View attachment 5343765
> View attachment 5343766



So nice
The booties goes so well with tight jeans


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties...
> View attachment 5343757
> View attachment 5343758
> View attachment 5343759
> View attachment 5343760
> View attachment 5343761
> View attachment 5343762
> View attachment 5343763
> View attachment 5343764
> View attachment 5343765
> View attachment 5343766


Stunning so love you in blades


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Maxi Blade Booties...
> View attachment 5343757
> View attachment 5343758
> View attachment 5343759
> View attachment 5343760
> View attachment 5343761
> View attachment 5343762
> View attachment 5343763
> View attachment 5343764
> View attachment 5343765
> View attachment 5343766


So casual... So gorgeous... So sensual... Pure style.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So nice
> The booties goes so well with tight jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I do love these booties...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning so love you in blades



Thanks so much *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> So casual... So gorgeous... So sensual... Pure style.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new LeSilla Light Gray Thigh High Boots...


----------



## MsYvonne

If that outfit doesn't turn heads...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Light Gray Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 5347259
> View attachment 5347261
> View attachment 5347262
> View attachment 5347263
> View attachment 5347264
> View attachment 5347265
> View attachment 5347266
> View attachment 5347267
> View attachment 5347268
> View attachment 5347269


Hot stuff style...


----------



## marceli

Stunning as Alway Stilly! I love your collection, i hope we see Gisueppe Zanotti boots,which i requested a long time ago...  before winters end


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> If that outfit doesn't turn heads...



It did get some second looks *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Hot stuff style...



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Stunning as Alway Stilly! I love your collection, i hope we see Gisueppe Zanotti boots,which i requested a long time ago...  before winters end



Thanks *marceli*!!! I did wear those a while back. I'll see if I can find and post the pics...


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf Balenciaga Slash Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...


----------



## stilly

Giuseppe Zanotti Chocolate Calf Boots with a tan sweater dress...


----------



## aliensurfer

Loving the updates Stilly!  Bittersweet now the the weather will start to turn and the boots will soon be gone....


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Balenciaga Slash Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...
> View attachment 5349554
> View attachment 5349555
> View attachment 5349556
> View attachment 5349557
> View attachment 5349558
> View attachment 5349559
> View attachment 5349560
> View attachment 5349561
> View attachment 5349562


Like I said in the last post... Black never fails and you know that very well. You look casual but charming and beautiful.



stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Chocolate Calf Boots with a tan sweater dress...
> View attachment 5349602
> View attachment 5349603
> View attachment 5349604
> View attachment 5349605
> View attachment 5349606
> View attachment 5349607
> View attachment 5349608
> View attachment 5349609
> View attachment 5349610
> View attachment 5349612


The sweater dress and those amazing boots look gorgeous on you. Those boots are gorgeous and very sexy and that outfit is a mix of casual and formal, in my opinion.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti Chocolate Calf Boots with a tan sweater dress...
> View attachment 5349602
> View attachment 5349603
> View attachment 5349604
> View attachment 5349605
> View attachment 5349606
> View attachment 5349607
> View attachment 5349608
> View attachment 5349609
> View attachment 5349610
> View attachment 5349612


Another stunning "sweater dress and boots" outfit!  That dress is the perfect length for showcasing those OTK boots!


----------



## marceli

Thank you Stilly !!! 
Amazing outfit, you should wear these boots more often, they are not as slouchy as you said, fits perfect. Maybe you try them with leggings?


----------



## KatPerry

What a classic outfit!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Loving the updates Stilly!  Bittersweet now the the weather will start to turn and the boots will soon be gone....



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!! I couldn't agree more since I love my boots and booties but sandal season will be upon us soon!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Like I said in the last post... Black never fails and you know that very well. You look casual but charming and beautiful.
> 
> 
> The sweater dress and those amazing boots look gorgeous on you. Those boots are gorgeous and very sexy and that outfit is a mix of casual and formal, in my opinion.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!
I worry I wear black a bit too much though.
I can't wait for the yellows, pinks and whites of spring!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Another stunning "sweater dress and boots" outfit!  That dress is the perfect length for showcasing those OTK boots!



Thanks *KC*!!! Its a new sweater dress for this year...this was its first outing.


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Thank you Stilly !!!
> Amazing outfit, you should wear these boots more often, they are not as slouchy as you said, fits perfect. Maybe you try them with leggings?



Thanks *marceli*!!! No these aren't too slouchy. They might be nice with leggings...


----------



## stilly

A break from the boots last week on a warmer day with my Rosa Slingbacks. These always get some attention when I wear them as I tend to teeter a bit more when I walk in these...


----------



## iamluthien

Love your Rosa slingbacks and the Zanotti boots are to die for!
Gorgeous as always, stilly


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> A break from the boots last week on a warmer day with my Rosa Slingbacks. These always get some attention when I wear them as I tend to teeter a bit more when I walk in these...
> View attachment 5352959
> View attachment 5352960
> View attachment 5352961
> View attachment 5352962
> View attachment 5352963
> View attachment 5352964
> View attachment 5352965
> View attachment 5352966
> View attachment 5352967
> View attachment 5352968


So sexy long legs mini skirt and sexy heels. Absolutely stunning as always


----------



## Patterncutter

stilly said:


> My new LeSilla Light Gray Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 5347259
> View attachment 5347261
> View attachment 5347262
> View attachment 5347263
> View attachment 5347264
> View attachment 5347265
> View attachment 5347266
> View attachment 5347267
> View attachment 5347268
> View attachment 5347269


Love, LOVE that pleated plaid skirt! Anything you can tell me about the brand or where you got it would be so appreciated! I think I've seen it on you before with black Casadei blade over-knee boots.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A break from the boots last week on a warmer day with my Rosa Slingbacks. These always get some attention when I wear them as I tend to teeter a bit more when I walk in these...
> View attachment 5352959
> View attachment 5352960
> View attachment 5352961
> View attachment 5352962
> View attachment 5352963
> View attachment 5352964
> View attachment 5352965
> View attachment 5352966
> View attachment 5352967
> View attachment 5352968


You look beautiful and stylish. Those heels are extremely sexy because they are extremely thin and I bet you must walk slowly and carefully.


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> Love your Rosa slingbacks and the Zanotti boots are to die for!
> Gorgeous as always, stilly



Thanks *iamluthien*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> So sexy long legs mini skirt and sexy heels. Absolutely stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Patterncutter said:


> Love, LOVE that pleated plaid skirt! Anything you can tell me about the brand or where you got it would be so appreciated! I think I've seen it on you before with black Casadei blade over-knee boots.



Thanks *Patterncutter*!!! The skirt is a brand called Isaic by a company called ChouYatou. I got it a few years ago I think from Revolve.com. I love this skirt but its heavier wool so I only wear it for fall/winter.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and stylish. Those heels are extremely sexy because they are extremely thin and I bet you must walk slowly and carefully.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I definitely walk a little slower as they tend to be a bit unstable but they're surprisingly not that hard to walk in.


----------



## stilly

A lot of brown leather here between the jacket, skirt and boots.
Identita Brown Suede 120 Boots...


----------



## stilly

My Casadei Blade Black Suede Thigh High Boots...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Casadei Blade Black Suede Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 5354929
> View attachment 5354930
> View attachment 5354931
> View attachment 5354932
> View attachment 5354933
> View attachment 5354934
> View attachment 5354935
> View attachment 5354936
> View attachment 5354938
> View attachment 5354939


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Casadei Blade Black Suede Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 5354929
> View attachment 5354930
> View attachment 5354931
> View attachment 5354932
> View attachment 5354933
> View attachment 5354934
> View attachment 5354935
> View attachment 5354936
> View attachment 5354938
> View attachment 5354939


ou look incredibly beautiful and sexy. The thigh-high boots and mini skirt look perfect. And as you know... Black color never fails.


----------



## Neil t

Stunning as always


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My Casadei Blade Black Suede Thigh High Boots...
> View attachment 5354929
> View attachment 5354930
> View attachment 5354931
> View attachment 5354932
> View attachment 5354933
> View attachment 5354934
> View attachment 5354935
> View attachment 5354936
> View attachment 5354938
> View attachment 5354939


Sooo sexy those casadei blade boots are to die for. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!





heelsmodels said:


> ou look incredibly beautiful and sexy. The thigh-high boots and mini skirt look perfect. And as you know... Black color never fails.



Thanks


heelsmodels said:


> ou look incredibly beautiful and sexy. The thigh-high boots and mini skirt look perfect. And as you know... Black color never fails.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love my black...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Sooo sexy those casadei blade boots are to die for. Absolutely stunning.



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Gray Calf Tamara Mellon 105 Semi-Slouch Boots with a White Sweater Dress...


----------



## chowlover2

Fabulous! I'm sad boot season is almost at it's end. You really knocked it out of the park this year!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Gray Calf Tamara Mellon 105 Semi-Slouch Boots with a White Sweater Dress...


What a dream figure


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Gray Calf Tamara Mellon 105 Semi-Slouch Boots with a White Sweater Dress...
> View attachment 5358017
> View attachment 5358030
> View attachment 5358031
> View attachment 5358032
> View attachment 5358033
> View attachment 5358034
> View attachment 5358035
> View attachment 5358036
> View attachment 5358037
> View attachment 5358039


Very sexy as usual.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Gray Calf Tamara Mellon 105 Semi-Slouch Boots with a White Sweater Dress...
> View attachment 5358017
> View attachment 5358030
> View attachment 5358031
> View attachment 5358032
> View attachment 5358033
> View attachment 5358034
> View attachment 5358035
> View attachment 5358036
> View attachment 5358037
> View attachment 5358039


I was starting to wonder if you owned a pair of the Tamara Mellon "Icon" boots!  Do you have them in classic black, too?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous! I'm sad boot season is almost at it's end. You really knocked it out of the park this year!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! I'll still wear boots a bit for a few months...but move more towards to tan and white boots for spring.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a dream figure



Awww...thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Very sexy as usual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> I was starting to wonder if you owned a pair of the Tamara Mellon "Icon" boots!  Do you have them in classic black, too?



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually bought these in both in gray and black a few years ago and wear them quite a bit.
Here are the Black Tamara Mellon Icon boots from a few weeks back...


----------



## stilly

My new Jessica Rich mules with a Kate Spade dress and bag...


----------



## annamoon

Mules are exquisite and show your feet so well


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich mules with a Kate Spade dress and bag...
> View attachment 5361266
> View attachment 5361267
> View attachment 5361268
> View attachment 5361269
> View attachment 5361270
> View attachment 5361271
> View attachment 5361272
> View attachment 5361273
> View attachment 5361274
> View attachment 5361275


Oh my; those see-through mules are hot Stilly. And it looks as if some of your toes have taken some 'punishment' through the winter, with bigger(?) corns now on your second toes - two on each? The only thing(s) holding the mules on your feet seem to be the crossover 'bands' - are they perspex? Aren't they seriously squashing your pinky toes and pressing hard on your big toe joints? Ouch!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually bought these in both in gray and black a few years ago and wear them quite a bit.
> Here are the Black Tamara Mellon Icon boots from a few weeks back...
> View attachment 5361244
> View attachment 5361245
> View attachment 5361246
> View attachment 5361248
> View attachment 5361251
> View attachment 5361252
> View attachment 5361254
> View attachment 5361255
> View attachment 5361256
> View attachment 5361257


Wow Stlly, sexy outfit! It's always a pleasure to see your bare legs, with a mini skirt and boots


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually bought these in both in gray and black a few years ago and wear them quite a bit.
> Here are the Black Tamara Mellon Icon boots from a few weeks back...
> View attachment 5361244
> View attachment 5361245
> View attachment 5361246
> View attachment 5361248
> View attachment 5361251
> View attachment 5361252
> View attachment 5361254
> View attachment 5361255
> View attachment 5361256
> View attachment 5361257


I really like to see you majority in black with that leather jacket and those boots. Very stylish and sensual.




stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich mules with a Kate Spade dress and bag...
> View attachment 5361266
> View attachment 5361267
> View attachment 5361268
> View attachment 5361269
> View attachment 5361270
> View attachment 5361271
> View attachment 5361272
> View attachment 5361273
> View attachment 5361274
> View attachment 5361275


You are really hot. All in black and showing your stunning legs and beautiful feet. I don't know how your legs and feet didn't freeze.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich mules with a Kate Spade dress and bag...
> View attachment 5361266
> View attachment 5361267
> View attachment 5361268
> View attachment 5361269
> View attachment 5361270
> View attachment 5361271
> View attachment 5361272
> View attachment 5361273
> View attachment 5361274
> View attachment 5361275


I didn't expect to see you with the new Jessica Rich mules at the end of March! Magnificent! 
I hope you will wear your Jessica Rich collection again this summer with mini dresses and why not backless?


----------



## herpyderpy

As boot season is coming to an end, will we ever get the chance to see photos of your entire boot collection?


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Mules are exquisite and show your feet so well



Thanks *annamoon*!!! Yes they put my feet on full display with all their flaws...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> per
> Oh my; those see-through mules are hot Stilly. And it looks as if some of your toes have taken some 'punishment' through the winter, with bigger(?) corns now on your second toes - two on each? The only thing(s) holding the mules on your feet seem to be the crossover 'bands' - are they perspex? Aren't they seriously squashing your pinky toes and pressing hard on your big toe joints? Ouch!



Thanks *toelover*!!! Yes you can see all the flaws in my feet and toes in these mules. They're actually fairly comfy in soft, clear vinyl. They don't really squish my toes to much...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stlly, sexy outfit! It's always a pleasure to see your bare legs, with a mini skirt and boots



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love these boots...so soft and comfy!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really like to see you majority in black with that leather jacket and those boots. Very stylish and sensual.
> 
> 
> 
> You are really hot. All in black and showing your stunning legs and beautiful feet. I don't know how your legs and feet didn't freeze.



Lots of black outfits for you *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I didn't expect to see you with the new Jessica Rich mules at the end of March! Magnificent!
> I hope you will wear your Jessica Rich collection again this summer with mini dresses and why not backless?



I got these over the winter and this was the first warm day I had a chance to wear them.
You'll see more of them in the summer...


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> As boot season is coming to an end, will we ever get the chance to see photos of your entire boot collection?



My boots are all stored in boxes and are too hard to show in family photo.
I also have way too many pairs of boots at this point to get in one picture...


----------



## stilly

Neutrals...with LeSilla Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots...


----------



## Cord

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous! I'm sad boot season is almost at it's end. You really knocked it out of the park this year!


Boot time never ends!


----------



## KatPerry

I love this outfit!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually bought these in both in gray and black a few years ago and wear them quite a bit.
> Here are the Black Tamara Mellon Icon boots from a few weeks back...
> View attachment 5361244
> View attachment 5361245
> View attachment 5361246
> View attachment 5361248
> View attachment 5361251
> View attachment 5361252
> View attachment 5361254
> View attachment 5361255
> View attachment 5361256
> View attachment 5361257


The mini is super cute!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich mules with a Kate Spade dress and bag...
> View attachment 5361266
> View attachment 5361267
> View attachment 5361268
> View attachment 5361269
> View attachment 5361270
> View attachment 5361271
> View attachment 5361272
> View attachment 5361273
> View attachment 5361274
> View attachment 5361275


Every feet addicted dream came true!!! What a great show, can't even imagine the looks and comments you've got!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Neutrals...with LeSilla Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5363651
> View attachment 5363653
> View attachment 5363654
> View attachment 5363655
> View attachment 5363656
> View attachment 5363657
> View attachment 5363658
> View attachment 5363659
> View attachment 5363660
> View attachment 5363661


You look so elegant. I really enjoy the outfit and the color.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stilly said:


> Yes they put my feet on full display with all their flaws...



I think it's amazing that you don't have bunions.


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Neutrals...with LeSilla Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5363651
> View attachment 5363653
> View attachment 5363654
> View attachment 5363655
> View attachment 5363656
> View attachment 5363657
> View attachment 5363658
> View attachment 5363659
> View attachment 5363660
> View attachment 5363661


Just gorgeous Stilly! My fav boot look so far.


----------



## stilly

Cord said:


> Boot time never ends!



As the cold weather persists, boot season extended a bit this year...


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> I love this outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The mini is super cute!



Thanks Mitterman!!! I like the unusual shape of that mini...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Every feet addicted dream came true!!! What a great show, can't even imagine the looks and comments you've got!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so elegant. I really enjoy the outfit and the color.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I like to lighten up the colors a bit from time to time...


----------



## stilly

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think it's amazing that you don't have bunions.



I think my feet have toughened up over time...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Just gorgeous Stilly! My fav boot look so far.



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Gianvito Rossi Black Patent/Transparent Smoke Ankle Straps...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Gianvito Rossi Black Patent/Transparent Smoke Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5367517
> View attachment 5367518
> View attachment 5367519
> View attachment 5367520
> View attachment 5367521
> View attachment 5367522
> View attachment 5367523
> View attachment 5367524
> View attachment 5367525
> View attachment 5367526


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I actually bought these in both in gray and black a few years ago and wear them quite a bit.
> Here are the Black Tamara Mellon Icon boots from a few weeks back...
> View attachment 5361244
> View attachment 5361245
> View attachment 5361246
> View attachment 5361248
> View attachment 5361251
> View attachment 5361252
> View attachment 5361254
> View attachment 5361255
> View attachment 5361256
> View attachment 5361257


Stunning, especially paired with that black leather jacket!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Gianvito Rossi Black Patent/Transparent Smoke Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5367517
> View attachment 5367518
> View attachment 5367519
> View attachment 5367520
> View attachment 5367521
> View attachment 5367522
> View attachment 5367523
> View attachment 5367524
> View attachment 5367525
> View attachment 5367526


Oh wow, these Gianvitos are very stylish, they are the prove: Italians do it better, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Gianvito Rossi Black Patent/Transparent Smoke Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5367517
> View attachment 5367518
> View attachment 5367519
> View attachment 5367520
> View attachment 5367521
> View attachment 5367522
> View attachment 5367523
> View attachment 5367524
> View attachment 5367525
> View attachment 5367526


Sexy and stylish.


----------



## seraphin92

very dressy outfit! i love this Gianvito Rossi


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Neutrals...with LeSilla Suede 120mm Over the Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5363651
> View attachment 5363653
> View attachment 5363654
> View attachment 5363655
> View attachment 5363656
> View attachment 5363657
> View attachment 5363658
> View attachment 5363659
> View attachment 5363660
> View attachment 5363661


Super sexy as always


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


>



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Stunning, especially paired with that black leather jacket!



Thanks *KC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Oh wow, these Gianvitos are very stylish, they are the prove: Italians do it better, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Sexy and stylish.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> very dressy outfit! i love this Gianvito Rossi



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Super sexy as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

I think these are my favorite boots from this season...Tan LeSilla Pull-On Eva 120's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## chowlover2

This was your best boot season ever!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I think these are my favorite boots from this season...Tan LeSilla Pull-On Eva 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5370003
> View attachment 5370005
> View attachment 5370006
> View attachment 5370007
> View attachment 5370008
> View attachment 5370009
> View attachment 5370010
> View attachment 5370011
> View attachment 5370013
> View attachment 5370014


As I told you before, your casual outfits are always very sensual and stylish, then you never disappoint with your choices.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Gianvito Rossi Black Patent/Transparent Smoke Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5367517
> View attachment 5367518
> View attachment 5367519
> View attachment 5367520
> View attachment 5367521
> View attachment 5367522
> View attachment 5367523
> View attachment 5367524
> View attachment 5367525
> View attachment 5367526


A rather belated comment from me Stilly.
These are _very_ sexy shoes, but they don't look very _comfortable. In these two pics the 4th and pinkie toes on both your feet look really squished together.   _


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I think these are my favorite boots from this season...Tan LeSilla Pull-On Eva 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5370003
> View attachment 5370005
> View attachment 5370006
> View attachment 5370007
> View attachment 5370008
> View attachment 5370009
> View attachment 5370010
> View attachment 5370011
> View attachment 5370013
> View attachment 5370014



So gorgeous


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I think these are my favorite boots from this season...Tan LeSilla Pull-On Eva 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5370003
> View attachment 5370005
> View attachment 5370006
> View attachment 5370007
> View attachment 5370008
> View attachment 5370009
> View attachment 5370010
> View attachment 5370011
> View attachment 5370013
> View attachment 5370014


Yepp, i'm with you, these ones look pretty awesome!!!


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> I think these are my favorite boots from this season...Tan LeSilla Pull-On Eva 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5370003
> View attachment 5370005
> View attachment 5370006
> View attachment 5370007
> View attachment 5370008
> View attachment 5370009
> View attachment 5370010
> View attachment 5370011
> View attachment 5370013
> View attachment 5370014


One seam up the side and those stiletto heels...sigh.  Didn't you get those in black, too?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> This was your best boot season ever!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! But its not over quite yet...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> As I told you before, your casual outfits are always very sensual and stylish, then you never disappoint with your choices.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> A rather belated comment from me Stilly.
> These are _very_ sexy shoes, but they don't look very _comfortable. In these two pics the 4th and pinkie toes on both your feet look really squished together.   _



They're actually horribly uncomfortable when I first put them on but they soften up as a I wear them. My toes are fine...its more the heel section that's uncomfortable. I still love this style though...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Yepp, i'm with you, these ones look pretty awesome!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> One seam up the side and those stiletto heels...sigh.  Didn't you get those in black, too?



Thanks *KC*!!! Yes I got them in black too which I modeled in earlier pics. LeSilla didn't release these on their website until very late in the season. I'm hoping they release some additional colors for next season.


----------



## stilly

Since the weather is still quite cool, I thought I'd wear these which have been forgotten all year.
Casadei Black Calf Over The Knee Blade Boots...


----------



## herpyderpy

@stilly, how tall are you?


----------



## Mitterman77

They look so cool, how could you forget these ones?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Since the weather is still quite cool, I thought I'd wear these which have been forgotten all year.
> Casadei Black Calf Over The Knee Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5373752
> View attachment 5373753
> View attachment 5373754
> View attachment 5373755
> View attachment 5373756
> View attachment 5373757
> View attachment 5373758
> View attachment 5373759
> View attachment 5373760
> View attachment 5373761


WOW you look absolutely stunning. The blade boots and the mini skirt awesome


----------



## aliensurfer

stilly said:


> Since the weather is still quite cool, I thought I'd wear these which have been forgotten all year.
> Casadei Black Calf Over The Knee Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5373752
> View attachment 5373753
> View attachment 5373754
> View attachment 5373755
> View attachment 5373756
> View attachment 5373757
> View attachment 5373758
> View attachment 5373759
> View attachment 5373760
> View attachment 5373761


Well thank goodness you've given these some air!  Very elegant Stilly.


----------



## nick782762

do you have rosashoes black patent leather slingback?


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> @stilly, how tall are you?



5'7"


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They look so cool, how could you forget these ones?



Oh *Mitterman*...I have so many pairs of boots they got lost in the piles of boxes. Late but not forgotten!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> WOW you look absolutely stunning. The blade boots and the mini skirt awesome



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Well thank goodness you've given these some air!  Very elegant Stilly.



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!! They were ignored too long...


----------



## stilly

nick782762 said:


> do you have rosashoes black patent leather slingback?



I do *nick*. I wore them a few months ago if you look back in this thread.


----------



## stilly

From a chilly weekend, Light Gray Calf LeSilla 120mm Booties...with jeans and a warm fuzzy sweater...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From a chilly weekend, Light Gray Calf LeSilla 120mm Booties...with jeans and a warm fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 5377657
> View attachment 5377658
> View attachment 5377659
> View attachment 5377660
> View attachment 5377661
> View attachment 5377662
> View attachment 5377663
> View attachment 5377664
> View attachment 5377667
> View attachment 5377668
> View attachment 5377669
> View attachment 5377670



So beautiful  
Love that you show some skin between the jeans and boots


----------



## nick782762

stilly said:


> I do *nick*. I wore them a few months ago if you look back in this thread.


I only see the normal leather one,how about patent leather slingback?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a chilly weekend, Light Gray Calf LeSilla 120mm Booties...with jeans and a warm fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 5377657
> View attachment 5377658
> View attachment 5377659
> View attachment 5377660
> View attachment 5377661
> View attachment 5377662
> View attachment 5377663
> View attachment 5377664
> View attachment 5377667
> View attachment 5377668
> View attachment 5377669
> View attachment 5377670


Looking good, love pic. n. 6 most, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Since the weather is still quite cool, I thought I'd wear these which have been forgotten all year.
> Casadei Black Calf Over The Knee Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5373752
> View attachment 5373753
> View attachment 5373754
> View attachment 5373755
> View attachment 5373756
> View attachment 5373757
> View attachment 5373758
> View attachment 5373759
> View attachment 5373760
> View attachment 5373761


You look stunning and super sexy.




stilly said:


> From a chilly weekend, Light Gray Calf LeSilla 120mm Booties...with jeans and a warm fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 5377657
> View attachment 5377658
> View attachment 5377659
> View attachment 5377660
> View attachment 5377661
> View attachment 5377662
> View attachment 5377663
> View attachment 5377664
> View attachment 5377667
> View attachment 5377668
> View attachment 5377669
> View attachment 5377670


This outfit is amazing, simple but beautiful. Your fuzzy sweater is awesome.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> Love that you show some skin between the jeans and boots



Thank *jeans&heels*!!! These are the perfect length jeans...


----------



## stilly

nick782762 said:


> I only see the normal leather one,how about patent leather slingback?



I don't have these in patent *nick*...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Looking good, love pic. n. 6 most, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and super sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is amazing, simple but beautiful. Your fuzzy sweater is awesome.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the fuzzy, angora sweater...


----------



## stilly

Saint Laurent Kiki Black Calf 105 Booties...
(another repost of post from last week that got deleted due to technical site issues)


----------



## stilly

My new Dee Ocleppo Nude Kid Strappy Heels...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Kiki Black Calf 105 Booties...
> (another repost of post from last week that got deleted due to technical site issues)
> View attachment 5383602
> View attachment 5383603
> View attachment 5383604
> View attachment 5383605
> View attachment 5383606
> View attachment 5383607
> View attachment 5383608
> View attachment 5383609
> View attachment 5383610
> View attachment 5383611



Pure perfection  
Love ripped jeans


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> My new Dee Ocleppo Nude Kid Strappy Heels...
> View attachment 5383624
> View attachment 5383625
> View attachment 5383626
> View attachment 5383627
> View attachment 5383628
> View attachment 5383629
> View attachment 5383630
> View attachment 5383632
> View attachment 5383633
> View attachment 5383634


I love these on you!


----------



## nick782762

could you please wear the rosashoes knee high boots matched with black ultra-thin pantyhose?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My new Dee Ocleppo Nude Kid Strappy Heels...
> View attachment 5383624
> View attachment 5383625
> View attachment 5383626
> View attachment 5383627
> View attachment 5383628
> View attachment 5383629
> View attachment 5383630
> View attachment 5383632
> View attachment 5383633
> View attachment 5383634


Looks lovely to you!! Even it's not your preferred 120+ height
Can't wait to see you showcase more of your CL/non-CL strappy heels with all mix of outfits!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Dee Ocleppo Nude Kid Strappy Heels...
> View attachment 5383624
> View attachment 5383625
> View attachment 5383626
> View attachment 5383627
> View attachment 5383628
> View attachment 5383629
> View attachment 5383630
> View attachment 5383632
> View attachment 5383633
> View attachment 5383634


They are sooo cute! tres chic madame!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Kiki Black Calf 105 Booties...
> (another repost of post from last week that got deleted due to technical site issues)
> View attachment 5383602
> View attachment 5383603
> View attachment 5383604
> View attachment 5383605
> View attachment 5383606
> View attachment 5383607
> View attachment 5383608
> View attachment 5383609
> View attachment 5383610
> View attachment 5383611


You look beautiful and fantastic as usual. The casual outfit is awesome, just the boots aren't my heels type. I prefer thinner heels on you.



stilly said:


> My new Dee Ocleppo Nude Kid Strappy Heels...
> View attachment 5383624
> View attachment 5383625
> View attachment 5383626
> View attachment 5383627
> View attachment 5383628
> View attachment 5383629
> View attachment 5383630
> View attachment 5383632
> View attachment 5383633
> View attachment 5383634


You look gorgeous and sensual. The white dress and denim jacket are perfect on you. The sandals are perfect on your feet. Amamzing outfit.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Pure perfection
> Love ripped jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love these on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!
I do love the strappy style of these shoes.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Looks lovely to you!! Even it's not your preferred 120+ height
> Can't wait to see you showcase more of your CL/non-CL strappy heels with all mix of outfits!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I have few new pairs of strappy sandals to debut for this spring/summer.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They are sooo cute! tres chic madame!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and fantastic as usual. The casual outfit is awesome, just the boots aren't my heels type. I prefer thinner heels on you.
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous and sensual. The white dress and denim jacket are perfect on you. The sandals are perfect on your feet. Amamzing outfit.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Springs boots look with Tan Suede Casadei Rodeo boots and a new white dress...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps...


----------



## MBB Fan

So glad to see your Anouks again. How do they wear in comparison with the So Kate?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps...
> View attachment 5388044
> View attachment 5388034
> View attachment 5388035
> View attachment 5388037
> View attachment 5388038
> View attachment 5388039
> View attachment 5388040
> View attachment 5388041
> View attachment 5388042
> View attachment 5388043


You know that this is one of my favorite outfits... the Anouks and the Casadei Blades in my modest opinion are the only ones that can compete with the Loubs.... great toeclevage, a hot legging and love the lenght of your blazer, lol!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So glad to see your Anouks again. How do they wear in comparison with the So Kate?



Thanks *MBB*!!! They're actually a little more comfortable than the So Kates so they're a bit easier to wear.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know that this is one of my favorite outfits... the Anouks and the Casadei Blades in my modest opinion are the only ones that can compete with the Loubs.... great toeclevage, a hot legging and love the lenght of your blazer, lol!



Awww thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Saint Laurent Leopard Pony Fur 105mm Ankle Straps...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps...
> View attachment 5388044
> View attachment 5388034
> View attachment 5388035
> View attachment 5388037
> View attachment 5388038
> View attachment 5388039
> View attachment 5388040
> View attachment 5388041
> View attachment 5388042
> View attachment 5388043


Pure perfection! Never go wrong with leather pants!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Saint Laurent Leopard Pony Fur 105mm Ankle Straps...
> View attachment 5389788
> View attachment 5389789
> View attachment 5389790
> View attachment 5389791
> View attachment 5389792
> View attachment 5389793
> View attachment 5389794
> View attachment 5389796
> View attachment 5389797
> View attachment 5389798


You know why i love these ones...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Patent Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps...
> View attachment 5388044
> View attachment 5388034
> View attachment 5388035
> View attachment 5388037
> View attachment 5388038
> View attachment 5388039
> View attachment 5388040
> View attachment 5388041
> View attachment 5388042
> View attachment 5388043


You are so gorgeous and very sexy. I missed you wearing Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps and they look perfect with those black leggings.
Amazing outfit. I bet many necks turned when you passed for them.


----------



## LavenderIce

A lot of fabulous looks @stilly! However, IMO, the black Saint Laurent Kiki booties, Dee Ocleppo and Casadei are the standouts!    
Love that you incorporated a different heel shape rather than the usual straight, stick then heel. An edgy, rocker look that you followed up with the nude Dee Occlepo and ultra feminine outfit and then on with the tan Casadei. Each are distinct, yet you rock them all!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Pure perfection! Never go wrong with leather pants!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know why i love these ones...



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love this style as well. Saint Laurent makes some very sexy shoes


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are so gorgeous and very sexy. I missed you wearing Jimmy Choo Anouk pumps and they look perfect with those black leggings.
> Amazing outfit. I bet many necks turned when you passed for them.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I have a bunch of pairs of Anouks I don't wear that much anymore since I favor the CL So Kates which are very, very similar.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> A lot of fabulous looks @stilly! However, IMO, the black Saint Laurent Kiki booties, Dee Ocleppo and Casadei are the standouts!
> Love that you incorporated a different heel shape rather than the usual straight, stick then heel. An edgy, rocker look that you followed up with the nude Dee Occlepo and ultra feminine outfit and then on with the tan Casadei. Each are distinct, yet you rock them all!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! This is a little bit of the variety in my shoe collection. I'm still looking for a pair of pre-owned Saint Laurent Kiki OTK boots. Even used, they're very expensive...


----------



## stilly

I was already packing up most of boots for the season when I was reminded that I hadn't worn these this year. And given the unseasonably cold weather this week, I thought why not. Black Calf Rosa Knee Boots...


----------



## stilly

Even though its way too cold outside for sandals, I couldn't resist wearing these new Raye Strappy Sandals...


----------



## herpyderpy

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Lav*!!! This is a little bit of the variety in my shoe collection. I'm still looking for a pair of pre-owned Saint Laurent Kiki OTK boots. Even used, they're very expensive...



@stilly Did you consider the Saint Laurent Aylah patent thigh high pair?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Even though its way too cold outside for sandals, I couldn't resist wearing these new Raye Strappy Sandals...


A beautiful combination of colors, highlighting your endless long sexy legs.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I was already packing up most of boots for the season when I was reminded that I hadn't worn these this year. And given the unseasonably cold weather this week, I thought why not. Black Calf Rosa Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5392254
> View attachment 5392255
> View attachment 5392256
> View attachment 5392257
> View attachment 5392258
> View attachment 5392259
> View attachment 5392260
> View attachment 5392261
> View attachment 5392262
> View attachment 5392263


It’s a good idea! I really like the combination of the pleated mini skirt with the black boots worn with bare legs.


----------



## nick782762

how about rosashoes knee high boots match with black ultra-thin pantyhose?you can have a try


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I was already packing up most of boots for the season when I was reminded that I hadn't worn these this year. And given the unseasonably cold weather this week, I thought why not. Black Calf Rosa Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5392254
> View attachment 5392255
> View attachment 5392256
> View attachment 5392257
> View attachment 5392258
> View attachment 5392259
> View attachment 5392260
> View attachment 5392261
> View attachment 5392262
> View attachment 5392263


You are fashionable with a sexy and sportive look. I really enjoy the black leather jacket and black leather high heels boots. The mini skirt is perfect showing your stunning legs. Simply perfect.



stilly said:


> Even though its way too cold outside for sandals, I couldn't resist wearing these new Raye Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5392267
> View attachment 5392268
> View attachment 5392269
> View attachment 5392270
> View attachment 5392271
> View attachment 5392272
> View attachment 5392273
> View attachment 5392274
> View attachment 5392275
> View attachment 5392276
> View attachment 5392277
> View attachment 5392278


You look so elegant and so sensual. The dress and sandals match perfectly and the color is beautiful. I always considered you as fashion lady that challenge the weather to be sensual and beautiful. In this case, to be elegant, beautiful and sensual is the main goal, even having cold.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Even though its way too cold outside for sandals, I couldn't resist wearing these new Raye Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5392267
> View attachment 5392268
> View attachment 5392269
> View attachment 5392270
> View attachment 5392271
> View attachment 5392272
> View attachment 5392273
> View attachment 5392274
> View attachment 5392275
> View attachment 5392276
> View attachment 5392277
> View attachment 5392278


You rock these strappy sandals! The POV view looks amazing!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Even though its way too cold outside for sandals, I couldn't resist wearing these new Raye Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5392267
> View attachment 5392268
> View attachment 5392269
> View attachment 5392270
> View attachment 5392271
> View attachment 5392272
> View attachment 5392273
> View attachment 5392274
> View attachment 5392275
> View attachment 5392276
> View attachment 5392277
> View attachment 5392278


Great to see those gorgeous toes again Stilly.  Showing quite a bit of winter damage though eh?  Especially that lovely long second toe on your left foot, which maybe gets curled up and rubbed in tight winter shoes and boots?


----------



## account107

stilly said:


> I was already packing up most of boots for the season when I was reminded that I hadn't worn these this year. And given the unseasonably cold weather this week, I thought why not. Black Calf Rosa Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5392255
> View attachment 5392256


Very nice heels! Where did you wear those out to recently?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I was already packing up most of boots for the season when I was reminded that I hadn't worn these this year. And given the unseasonably cold weather this week, I thought why not. Black Calf Rosa Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5392254
> View attachment 5392255
> View attachment 5392256
> View attachment 5392257
> View attachment 5392258
> View attachment 5392259
> View attachment 5392260
> View attachment 5392261
> View attachment 5392262
> View attachment 5392263


So sexy


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> @stilly Did you consider the Saint Laurent Aylah patent thigh high pair?



I don't like the toe on that style *herpyderpy*...and the price is a bit steep. Maybe a used pair...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A beautiful combination of colors, highlighting your endless long sexy legs.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> It’s a good idea! I really like the combination of the pleated mini skirt with the black boots worn with bare legs.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Its getting too warm out to wear pantyhose.


----------



## stilly

nick782762 said:


> how about rosashoes knee high boots match with black ultra-thin pantyhose?you can have a try



It was too warm for pantyhose. I only wear pantyhose on very cold days in the winter.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are fashionable with a sexy and sportive look. I really enjoy the black leather jacket and black leather high heels boots. The mini skirt is perfect showing your stunning legs. Simply perfect.
> 
> 
> You look so elegant and so sensual. The dress and sandals match perfectly and the color is beautiful. I always considered you as fashion lady that challenge the weather to be sensual and beautiful. In this case, to be elegant, beautiful and sensual is the main goal, even having cold.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Great to see those gorgeous toes again Stilly.  Showing quite a bit of winter damage though eh?  Especially that lovely long second toe on your left foot, which maybe gets curled up and rubbed in tight winter shoes and boots?



Thanks *toelover*!!! I think its more age than winter damage...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You rock these strappy sandals! The POV view looks amazing!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

account107 said:


> Very nice heels! Where did you wear those out to recently?



Thanks *account107*!!! I wore these out for drinks with some friends.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> So sexy



Thanks *Neil t*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Jessica Rich Clear/Nude Pumps...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear/Nude Pumps...
> View attachment 5396152
> View attachment 5396153
> View attachment 5396154
> View attachment 5396155
> View attachment 5396156
> View attachment 5396157
> View attachment 5396158
> View attachment 5396159
> View attachment 5396160
> View attachment 5396161


Your feet are looking so damn sexy in these ones!!!!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!! I think its more age than winter damage...


Oh Dear.  Poor 'old' thing! x


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear/Nude Pumps...
> View attachment 5396152
> View attachment 5396153
> View attachment 5396154
> View attachment 5396155
> View attachment 5396156
> View attachment 5396157
> View attachment 5396158
> View attachment 5396159
> View attachment 5396160
> View attachment 5396161


OMG Stilly.  Those may just be the sexiest shoes ever.  Any reason you're 'denying' us a dip/heel-pop - so far anyway?!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Your feet are looking so damn sexy in these ones!!!!



Aww thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> OMG Stilly.  Those may just be the sexiest shoes ever.  Any reason you're 'denying' us a dip/heel-pop - so far anyway?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! These shoes fit very tight so slipping out of them isn't so easy. And even though it was a cool day, they were steaming up as all the pvc pumps tend to do. I'll try in a future set...


----------



## stilly

Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...


Perfect for girls party!


----------



## Porsha

toelover said:


> I can understand that Stilly, but do please try!
> I did notice the steaming up, which as you say seems typical of pvc pumps.  What didn't strike me 'til now though, probably because the most eye-catching aspect of the set was/is your gorgeous toes, is that the pointed toes are rather long and leave 'wasted space' at the tips, beyond your toes, which somehow looks a bit odd. I don't know what the 'answer' to that is, because if the toe-box as a whole was shorter that might somehow 'force' it to be narrower too - as with Pigalles - and then there wouldn't be anywhere near enough room for your toes.  As you say, these pumps are already a tight squeeze, so then you'd be in agony. What do you think?!



That looks like a standard pointed toe box - it is how toes normally sit in a toe box, you just never usually see it.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear/Nude Pumps...
> View attachment 5396152
> View attachment 5396153
> View attachment 5396154
> View attachment 5396155
> View attachment 5396156
> View attachment 5396157
> View attachment 5396158
> View attachment 5396159
> View attachment 5396160
> View attachment 5396161


WoW Stilly, super clear shoes.I prefer nudes to black but they look bigger


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5397528
> View attachment 5397529
> View attachment 5397530
> View attachment 5397531
> View attachment 5397532
> View attachment 5397533
> View attachment 5397534
> View attachment 5397535
> View attachment 5397536
> View attachment 5397537


You look stunning and very spring. That outfit is beautiful and the Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals match perfectly. Great choice.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5397528
> View attachment 5397529
> View attachment 5397530
> View attachment 5397531
> View attachment 5397532
> View attachment 5397533
> View attachment 5397534
> View attachment 5397535
> View attachment 5397536
> View attachment 5397537


These pics of you are one of thea reasons why i love spring so much!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Perfect for girls party!



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! Just out for lunch...



Porsha said:


> That looks like a standard pointed toe box - it is how toes normally sit in a toe box, you just never usually see it.



For the most part, yes *Porsha*, but my toes can never slip all the way to the tips of these shoes...



seraphin92 said:


> WoW Stilly, super clear shoes.I prefer nudes to black but they look bigger



These *seraphin*!!! I bought these in black last year and they fit a bit better than these nudes but they're exactly the same size.



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and very spring. That outfit is beautiful and the Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals match perfectly. Great choice.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> These pics of you are one of thea reasons why i love spring so much!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love sandal season...


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...
> View attachment 5400140
> View attachment 5400141
> View attachment 5400142
> View attachment 5400143
> View attachment 5400144
> View attachment 5400147
> View attachment 5400149
> View attachment 5400150
> View attachment 5400151
> View attachment 5400152
> View attachment 5400153


These are great Stilly. What is the heel height?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...
> View attachment 5400140
> View attachment 5400141
> View attachment 5400142
> View attachment 5400143
> View attachment 5400144
> View attachment 5400147
> View attachment 5400149
> View attachment 5400150
> View attachment 5400151
> View attachment 5400152
> View attachment 5400153


You look absolutely stunning. I really love Nando Muzi high heels, mainly because the heels are very thin and that makes the high heels even more beautiful and sensual. What's the height of those thin heels? 120mm or 130mm??? How many pairs of Nando Muzi do you have?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...
> View attachment 5400140
> View attachment 5400141
> View attachment 5400142
> View attachment 5400143
> View attachment 5400144
> View attachment 5400147
> View attachment 5400149
> View attachment 5400150
> View attachment 5400151
> View attachment 5400152
> View attachment 5400153


Those are very beguiling Stilly. I love the way your big and second toes (plus one little corn!) literally _peep_ out. 
They don't look even 'fairly' comfortable or easy to walk in to me, but I'll take your word for it!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> These are great Stilly. What is the heel height?



Thanks *Porsha*!!! These are 135mm heels.



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning. I really love Nando Muzi high heels, mainly because the heels are very thin and that makes the high heels even more beautiful and sensual. What's the height of those thin heels? 120mm or 130mm??? How many pairs of Nando Muzi do you have?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I measured the heel and they're 135mm. I have 3 pairs of Nando Muzi heels...2 pairs of nude peep toes and these black peep toes. I'll wear the nudes at some point this summer.



toelover said:


> Those are very beguiling Stilly. I love the way your big and second toes (plus one little corn!) literally _peep_ out.
> They don't look even 'fairly' comfortable or easy to walk in to me, but I'll take your word for it!



Thanks *toelover*!!! Most of of my peep toes show two toes. The leather on these is very soft and compared to many of my Louboutins they're much more comfortable.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...
> View attachment 5400140
> View attachment 5400141
> View attachment 5400142
> View attachment 5400143
> View attachment 5400144
> View attachment 5400147
> View attachment 5400149
> View attachment 5400150
> View attachment 5400151
> View attachment 5400152
> View attachment 5400153


Love these ones, super cute with the dress!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps...
> View attachment 5401934
> View attachment 5401935
> View attachment 5401936
> View attachment 5401937
> View attachment 5401938
> View attachment 5401939
> View attachment 5401940
> View attachment 5401941
> View attachment 5401942
> View attachment 5401944
> View attachment 5401945
> View attachment 5401946


Killerheels with killerlegs!!! Does anyone know what FM is standing for?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Brian Atwood 130mm FM Pumps...
> View attachment 5401934
> View attachment 5401935
> View attachment 5401936
> View attachment 5401937
> View attachment 5401938
> View attachment 5401939
> View attachment 5401940
> View attachment 5401941
> View attachment 5401942
> View attachment 5401944
> View attachment 5401945
> View attachment 5401946


You are absolutely gorgeous and very elegant, full of class and style. Looks like someone heard my prayers... I was thinking when you could wear those amazing high heels and today it happened, when I checked your pictures. *Stilly*... You always look amazing, but when you wear 130mm heels, you raise the level. I have no words to express myself how you are wonderful with that outfit.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Black Calf Nando Muzi Bow Peep Toes...I haven't worn these in a very long time. They're actually fairly comfy and easy to walk in...
> View attachment 5400140
> View attachment 5400141
> View attachment 5400142
> View attachment 5400143
> View attachment 5400144
> View attachment 5400147
> View attachment 5400149
> View attachment 5400150
> View attachment 5400151
> View attachment 5400152
> View attachment 5400153


These shoes are beautiful. I would wear them every day


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Killerheels with killerlegs!!! Does anyone know what FM is standing for?



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I don't really know what the FM stands for...



heelsmodels said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous and very elegant, full of class and style. Looks like someone heard my prayers... I was thinking when you could wear those amazing high heels and today it happened, when I checked your pictures. *Stilly*... You always look amazing, but when you wear 130mm heels, you raise the level. I have no words to express myself how you are wonderful with that outfit.



Oh thanks so much *heelmodels*!!!  I'll wear my other pairs of FM pumps sometime this summer as well. I do love them!



albatros said:


> These shoes are beautiful. I would wear them every day



Thanks *albatros*!!! I think the heel might be little much for everyday...


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I don't really know what the FM stands for...


You _are_ both joking aren't you?!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5404935
> View attachment 5404936
> View attachment 5404937
> View attachment 5404938
> View attachment 5404939
> View attachment 5404940
> View attachment 5404941
> View attachment 5404942
> View attachment 5404943


Super-high heels and super-short skirt, a killer combination, especially with your lovely legs Stilly.
I love the pose in pic number 8; but where's the usual 10th shot?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...


Mini-mini makes a micro...ohhh those loooong legs


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5404935
> View attachment 5404936
> View attachment 5404937
> View attachment 5404938
> View attachment 5404939
> View attachment 5404940
> View attachment 5404941
> View attachment 5404942
> View attachment 5404943


The slingback Blades are impressive, your legs even more and the lenght of you mini is pretty perfect!
Obviolsy you are the reason why now i like puffsleves!
God you look soooooo goood!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5404935
> View attachment 5404936
> View attachment 5404937
> View attachment 5404938
> View attachment 5404939
> View attachment 5404940
> View attachment 5404941
> View attachment 5404942
> View attachment 5404943



That mini is awesome.


----------



## seraphin92

Wow, the last picture is amazing! High heels and white mini show off your pretty legs


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Casadei Blade Slingbacks with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5404935
> View attachment 5404936
> View attachment 5404937
> View attachment 5404938
> View attachment 5404939
> View attachment 5404940
> View attachment 5404941
> View attachment 5404942
> View attachment 5404943


You look so gorgeous and very HOT... The mini skirt makes your stunning legs even longer and more beautiful. You are absolutely divine.


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> You _are_ both joking aren't you?!



No comment...we're trying to keep this a G rated site...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Super-high heels and super-short skirt, a killer combination, especially with your lovely legs Stilly.
> I love the pose in pic number 8; but where's the usual 10th shot?



Thanks *toelover*!!!
I thought I posted 10 pics...oh well...here's a 10th pic...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Mini-mini makes a micro...ohhh those loooong legs



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! This skirt is quite a micro but its certainly short...



Mitterman77 said:


> The slingback Blades are impressive, your legs even more and the lenght of you mini is pretty perfect!
> Obviolsy you are the reason why now i like puffsleves!
> God you look soooooo goood!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love my puff sleeve tops and dresses...



Porsha said:


> That mini is awesome.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! I was lucky to buy it on sale...



seraphin92 said:


> Wow, the last picture is amazing! High heels and white mini show off your pretty legs



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!! I do love the black & white looks.



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and very HOT... The mini skirt makes your stunning legs even longer and more beautiful. You are absolutely divine.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent Giuseppe Zanotti mules with a new polka dot Reformation mini dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Giuseppe Zanotti mules with a new polka dot Reformation mini dress...
> View attachment 5406840
> View attachment 5406841
> View attachment 5406842
> View attachment 5406843
> View attachment 5406844
> View attachment 5406845
> View attachment 5406846
> View attachment 5406847
> View attachment 5406848
> View attachment 5406849


You look absolutely stunning. Those mules are gorgeous and very sexy, showing all your beautiful feet. Amazing outfit. Those mules are 120mm heels?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> No comment...we're trying to keep this a G rated site...


Quite right - and _I _was joking Stilly.



stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!!
> I thought I posted 10 pics...oh well...here's a 10th pic...
> View attachment 5406816


Worth the wait!  Thanks Stilly.



stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Giuseppe Zanotti mules with a new polka dot Reformation mini dress...
> View attachment 5406840
> View attachment 5406841
> View attachment 5406842
> View attachment 5406843
> View attachment 5406844
> View attachment 5406845
> View attachment 5406846
> View attachment 5406847
> View attachment 5406848
> View attachment 5406849


Spring has sprung. Those leave little to the imagination eh Stilly? And the pose in no. 9 hits new heights; love it.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!!
> I thought I posted 10 pics...oh well...here's a 10th pic...
> View attachment 5406816


You can't forget a pic like this one! So sexy!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning. Those mules are gorgeous and very sexy, showing all your beautiful feet. Amazing outfit. Those mules are 120mm heels?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! These are actually a little over 130mm with the small platform sole. They're fairly comfy though.


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Quite right - and _I _was joking Stilly.
> 
> 
> Worth the wait!  Thanks Stilly.
> 
> 
> Spring has sprung. Those leave little to the imagination eh Stilly? And the pose in no. 9 hits new heights; love it.



Thanks *toelover*!!! I do love the barely there mules...


----------



## stilly

My new Raye White Calf Strappy Sandals...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!! I do love the barely there mules...


... as you _know_, so do I !!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new Raye White Calf Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5410351
> View attachment 5410352
> View attachment 5410353
> View attachment 5410354
> View attachment 5410355
> View attachment 5410356
> View attachment 5410357
> View attachment 5410358
> View attachment 5410359
> View attachment 5410360
> View attachment 5410361
> View attachment 5410362


Pure beauty on tippy-toes - which do actually appear to be under a bit of strain Stilly. Is that the height of the heels or the 'barely-thereness' of the lovely sandals?! Or perhaps I'm imagining it ... ...


----------



## stilly

More Black Patent GZ Mules...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Pure beauty on tippy-toes - which do actually appear to be under a bit of strain Stilly. Is that the height of the heels or the 'barely-thereness' of the lovely sandals?! Or perhaps I'm imagining it ... ...



Thanks *toelover*!!! These heels are a little less balanced than some of my other pairs so they're less stable and a little more wobbly when I walk. I do love the strappy look though...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!! These heels are a little less balanced than some of my other pairs so they're less stable and a little more wobbly when I walk. I do love the strappy look though...


Me too !!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> More Black Patent GZ Mules...
> View attachment 5410412
> View attachment 5410413
> View attachment 5410414
> View attachment 5410415
> View attachment 5410416
> View attachment 5410417
> View attachment 5410418
> View attachment 5410419


What a day it is for those of us who love to see your toes !  And with no straps around your heel or ankle you can slide out and flex them for us - and for yourself no doubt.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent Giuseppe Zanotti mules with a new polka dot Reformation mini dress...
> View attachment 5406840
> View attachment 5406841
> View attachment 5406842
> View attachment 5406843
> View attachment 5406844
> View attachment 5406845
> View attachment 5406846
> View attachment 5406847
> View attachment 5406848
> View attachment 5406849


Wow! Love these mules, your feet are shown off so well! Great toenail colour too!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Raye White Calf Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5410351
> View attachment 5410352
> View attachment 5410353
> View attachment 5410354
> View attachment 5410355
> View attachment 5410356
> View attachment 5410357
> View attachment 5410358
> View attachment 5410359
> View attachment 5410360
> View attachment 5410361
> View attachment 5410362


Please everyone look at Stillys calves at the last pic! OMG! great legs!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More Black Patent GZ Mules...
> View attachment 5410412
> View attachment 5410413
> View attachment 5410414
> View attachment 5410415
> View attachment 5410416
> View attachment 5410417
> View attachment 5410418
> View attachment 5410419


Thank you for the closeups, with these new arrivals this will be an absolutely great summer for us foot/shoeaddicted!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Raye White Calf Strappy Sandals...
> View attachment 5410351
> View attachment 5410352
> View attachment 5410353
> View attachment 5410354
> View attachment 5410355
> View attachment 5410356
> View attachment 5410357
> View attachment 5410358
> View attachment 5410359
> View attachment 5410360
> View attachment 5410361
> View attachment 5410362


You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Everything is perfect and very sexy in you, since the beautiful white blouse, the mini skirt and the wonderful Raye's sandals. The sandals are so beautiful and look perfect on your feet.


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> What a day it is for those of us who love to see your toes !  And with no straps around your heel or ankle you can slide out and flex them for us - and for yourself no doubt.



Oh thanks *toelover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow! Love these mules, your feet are shown off so well! Great toenail colour too!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I switched to a bit different red nail polish for a change...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Everything is perfect and very sexy in you, since the beautiful white blouse, the mini skirt and the wonderful Raye's sandals. The sandals are so beautiful and look perfect on your feet.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do really love this outfit with all my favs...a little plaid mini, a puff sleeve top and white strappy heels!


----------



## stilly

More white strappy heels...in this case White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals with a plaid mini dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More white strappy heels...in this case White Kid Stuart Weitzman Nudist Sandals with a plaid mini dress...
> View attachment 5411476
> View attachment 5411477
> View attachment 5411478
> View attachment 5411479
> View attachment 5411480
> View attachment 5411481
> View attachment 5411482
> View attachment 5411484
> View attachment 5411485
> View attachment 5411486
> View attachment 5411487
> View attachment 5411488


"Nudist" sounds and looks great! Big like!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> "Nudist" sounds and looks great! Big like!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I have  a few pairs of these and love them for summer!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Santa Cruz Sandals with a black floral dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Santa Cruz Sandals with a black floral dress...
> View attachment 5414563
> View attachment 5414564
> View attachment 5414565
> View attachment 5414566
> View attachment 5414568
> View attachment 5414569
> View attachment 5414570
> View attachment 5414571
> View attachment 5414572
> View attachment 5414573
> View attachment 5414574
> View attachment 5414576


Wow!!! Less is more!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Calf Santa Cruz Sandals with a black floral dress...
> View attachment 5414563
> View attachment 5414564
> View attachment 5414565
> View attachment 5414566
> View attachment 5414568
> View attachment 5414569
> View attachment 5414570
> View attachment 5414571
> View attachment 5414572
> View attachment 5414573
> View attachment 5414574
> View attachment 5414576


That outfit looks so spring, but you look impressively gorgeous, as usual. Those sandals are beautiful with so thin stilettos heels. What's the height of those heels?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow!!! Less is more!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I still do love these strappy black sandals which I've owned for many, many years now.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> That outfit looks so spring, but you look impressively gorgeous, as usual. Those sandals are beautiful with so thin stilettos heels. What's the height of those heels?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! The Black Santa Cruz sandals are 120mm heels. They're a little tricky to walk in given the very thin heels and soles.


----------



## stilly

My new Femme LA Nude Thong Sandals. These are a their version of the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals released last year but at about 25% the price...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Nude Thong Sandals. These are a their version of the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals released last year but at about 25% the price...
> View attachment 5416655
> View attachment 5416656
> View attachment 5416657
> View attachment 5416659
> View attachment 5416660
> View attachment 5416661
> View attachment 5416663
> View attachment 5416665
> View attachment 5416666
> View attachment 5416667
> View attachment 5416668
> View attachment 5416671


You look simply stunning.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Black Calf Santa Cruz Sandals with a black floral dress...
> View attachment 5414563
> View attachment 5414564
> View attachment 5414565
> View attachment 5414566
> View attachment 5414568
> View attachment 5414569
> View attachment 5414570
> View attachment 5414571
> View attachment 5414572
> View attachment 5414573
> View attachment 5414574
> View attachment 5414576


Super sandal Stilly! I like thin heels and thin straps


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Nude Thong Sandals. These are a their version of the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals released last year but at about 25% the price...
> View attachment 5416655
> View attachment 5416656
> View attachment 5416657
> View attachment 5416659
> View attachment 5416660
> View attachment 5416661
> View attachment 5416663
> View attachment 5416665
> View attachment 5416666
> View attachment 5416667
> View attachment 5416668
> View attachment 5416671


Stilly, you are amazing! Nice sexy outfit. Mini skirt and thong sandal high heels go together very well


----------



## seraphin92

It’s difficult to walk with this Thong Sandals ? Thé strap don’t hurt your foot ?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Stilly, you are amazing! Nice sexy outfit. Mini skirt and thong sandal high heels go together very well



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> It’s difficult to walk with this Thong Sandals ? Thé strap don’t hurt your foot ?



These are actually not that very hard to walk in in but the strap does dig in a bit around the toes.
But I love the bare, thong look.


----------



## stilly

My new Clear & Nude Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...


----------



## seraphin92

Very nice  sandals! I like clear strap… your feet seem to float on the soles


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Nude Thong Sandals. These are a their version of the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals released last year but at about 25% the price...
> View attachment 5416655
> View attachment 5416656
> View attachment 5416657
> View attachment 5416659
> View attachment 5416660
> View attachment 5416661
> View attachment 5416663
> View attachment 5416665
> View attachment 5416666
> View attachment 5416667
> View attachment 5416668
> View attachment 5416671


Love the sexy look and toe post sandals


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Clear & Nude Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5418613
> View attachment 5418614
> View attachment 5418615
> View attachment 5418616
> View attachment 5418617
> View attachment 5418618
> View attachment 5418619
> View attachment 5418620
> View attachment 5418621
> View attachment 5418622
> View attachment 5418623
> View attachment 5418624


Angelic, sensual, elegant and gorgeous... as usual.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Clear & Nude Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5418613
> View attachment 5418614
> View attachment 5418615
> View attachment 5418616
> View attachment 5418617
> View attachment 5418618
> View attachment 5418619
> View attachment 5418620
> View attachment 5418621
> View attachment 5418622
> View attachment 5418623
> View attachment 5418624


Clear+nude+strappy thats the way we like it!!!! God these ones are so fetishy, sexy, chic! And well... it seems that they weren't really made for walking ... but they didn't know that there is Stilly, the higheelgoddess, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Nude Thong Sandals. These are a their version of the Saint Laurent Thong Sandals released last year but at about 25% the price...
> View attachment 5416655
> View attachment 5416656
> View attachment 5416657
> View attachment 5416659
> View attachment 5416660
> View attachment 5416661
> View attachment 5416663
> View attachment 5416665
> View attachment 5416666
> View attachment 5416667
> View attachment 5416668
> View attachment 5416671


Love the sandals.. they are ummmhhh, you know what i mean... and the mini is even more ummmh... hot!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Very nice  sandals! I like clear strap… your feet seem to float on the soles



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Love the sexy look and toe post sandals



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Angelic, sensual, elegant and gorgeous... as usual.



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Clear+nude+strappy thats the way we like it!!!! God these ones are so fetishy, sexy, chic! And well... it seems that they weren't really made for walking ... but they didn't know that there is Stilly, the higheelgoddess, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Yes I'm not doing too much walking in these sandals. They're a little unbalanced to walk in so lots of teetering...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the sandals.. they are ummmhhh, you know what i mean... and the mini is even more ummmh... hot!



I do love my denim minis for summer...


----------



## stilly

Ego Clear Mules...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Ego Clear Mules...
> View attachment 5420815
> View attachment 5420816
> View attachment 5420817
> View attachment 5420818
> View attachment 5420819
> View attachment 5420820
> View attachment 5420821
> View attachment 5420822
> View attachment 5420823
> View attachment 5420824
> View attachment 5420825
> View attachment 5420826


You look amazing and very classic, but elegant as usual. Metal thin heels are always so hot and they look perfect on your feet.


----------



## seraphin92

WoW Stilly, you always surprise me with your amazing collection of shoes. I like clear shoes.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing and very classic, but elegant as usual. Metal thin heels are always so hot and they look perfect on your feet.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> WoW Stilly, you always surprise me with your amazing collection of shoes. I like clear shoes.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I've bought quite a few clear heels in the last 2 years. More to come...


----------



## stilly

My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...
> View attachment 5422312
> View attachment 5422313
> View attachment 5422314
> View attachment 5422315
> View attachment 5422316
> View attachment 5422317
> View attachment 5422318
> View attachment 5422319
> View attachment 5422320
> View attachment 5422321
> View attachment 5422322
> View attachment 5422323


Love that strap, what a killer!


----------



## laceless

stilly said:


> Coral Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5397528
> View attachment 5397529
> View attachment 5397530
> View attachment 5397531
> View attachment 5397532
> View attachment 5397533
> View attachment 5397534
> View attachment 5397535
> View attachment 5397536
> View attachment 5397537


I like this color perfect for the summer


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...
> View attachment 5422312
> View attachment 5422313
> View attachment 5422314
> View attachment 5422315
> View attachment 5422316
> View attachment 5422317
> View attachment 5422318
> View attachment 5422319
> View attachment 5422320
> View attachment 5422321
> View attachment 5422322
> View attachment 5422323


Amazing!!! Love the length of the skirt and your legs look wow!!!! Lovely straps and nice heels!!!


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...
> View attachment 5422312
> View attachment 5422313
> View attachment 5422314
> View attachment 5422315
> View attachment 5422316
> View attachment 5422317
> View attachment 5422318
> View attachment 5422319
> View attachment 5422320
> View attachment 5422321
> View attachment 5422322
> View attachment 5422323


Fabulous on you!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...
> View attachment 5422312
> View attachment 5422313
> View attachment 5422314
> View attachment 5422315
> View attachment 5422316
> View attachment 5422317
> View attachment 5422318
> View attachment 5422319
> View attachment 5422320
> View attachment 5422321
> View attachment 5422322
> View attachment 5422323


Nice outfit! I like the thin strap and the look of high heel sandals and micro skirt or micro short for summer holidays


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Patent Ankle Strap sandals...
> View attachment 5422312
> View attachment 5422313
> View attachment 5422314
> View attachment 5422315
> View attachment 5422316
> View attachment 5422317
> View attachment 5422318
> View attachment 5422319
> View attachment 5422320
> View attachment 5422321
> View attachment 5422322
> View attachment 5422323


You look fabulous and very sexy... as usual.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love that strap, what a killer!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I do love these...


----------



## stilly

laceless said:


> I like this color perfect for the summer



Thanks *laceless*!!! Something to brighten the day!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Amazing!!! Love the length of the skirt and your legs look wow!!!! Lovely straps and nice heels!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit! I like the thin strap and the look of high heel sandals and micro skirt or micro short for summer holidays



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I'm sure I'll be wearing these sandals with shorts soon!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fabulous and very sexy... as usual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

DSquared2 Nude Ankle Strap Sandals with a White Staud midi dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> DSquared2 Nude Ankle Strap Sandals with a White Staud midi dress...
> View attachment 5425846
> View attachment 5425847
> View attachment 5425848
> View attachment 5425849
> View attachment 5425850
> View attachment 5425851
> View attachment 5425852
> View attachment 5425854
> View attachment 5425856
> View attachment 5425857
> View attachment 5425858
> View attachment 5425859


Amazing classic outfit. You are really beautiful, very elegant and full of charm.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> DSquared2 Nude Ankle Strap Sandals with a White Staud midi dress...
> View attachment 5425846
> View attachment 5425847
> View attachment 5425848
> View attachment 5425849
> View attachment 5425850
> View attachment 5425851
> View attachment 5425852
> View attachment 5425854
> View attachment 5425856
> View attachment 5425857
> View attachment 5425858
> View attachment 5425859


Simply WOW! You're such a elegant classy lady!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Amazing classic outfit. You are really beautiful, very elegant and full of charm.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love this midi dress with nude heels...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Simply WOW! You're such a elegant classy lady!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Calf Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...


----------



## seraphin92

Beautiful set, this long dress and the minimalist strappy sandals!


----------



## chowlover2

I love these!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Calf Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5430345
> View attachment 5430346
> View attachment 5430347
> View attachment 5430348
> View attachment 5430349
> View attachment 5430350
> View attachment 5430351
> View attachment 5430352
> View attachment 5430353
> View attachment 5430354
> View attachment 5430355
> View attachment 5430356


You look stunning and gorgeous. I really love the outfit, mainly the sandals.


----------



## toelover

Beguiling sandals Stilly, and with such a lovely floaty dress. But how comfortable are they to walk and stand in? In several of the shots it looks as if you might be trying to rest your feet or toes - and why not!?!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful set, this long dress and the minimalist strappy sandals!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I love these!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and gorgeous. I really love the outfit, mainly the sandals.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! This is one of my favorite pairs of bare sandals...



toelover said:


> Beguiling sandals Stilly, and with such a lovely floaty dress. But how comfortable are they to walk and stand in? In several of the shots it looks as if you might be trying to rest your feet or toes - and why not!?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! These are not very comfortable sandals. The thin straps cut into my feet after a while and they certainly have almost no support. But I love this bare style so I manage them...


----------



## stilly

Ivory Patent Casadei Blade Slingbacks...


----------



## MsYvonne

Very stylish, and the almost forgotten slingbacks


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Ivory Patent Casadei Blade Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5433403
> View attachment 5433405
> View attachment 5433407
> View attachment 5433409
> View attachment 5433412
> View attachment 5433414
> View attachment 5433415
> View attachment 5433416
> View attachment 5433417
> View attachment 5433419
> View attachment 5433425
> View attachment 5433426


Those are very elegant Stilly, and go beautifully with that smart outfit, but they look a bit 'unforgiving'. In particular, in several of the shots it's hard to see where your big toes go to - if you see what I mean!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Ivory Patent Casadei Blade Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5433403
> View attachment 5433405
> View attachment 5433407
> View attachment 5433409
> View attachment 5433412
> View attachment 5433414
> View attachment 5433415
> View attachment 5433416
> View attachment 5433417
> View attachment 5433419
> View attachment 5433425
> View attachment 5433426


You look gorgeous. Very elegant and classic... Full of style. Elegance and sensuality together.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Calf Raye Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5430345
> View attachment 5430346
> View attachment 5430347
> View attachment 5430348
> View attachment 5430349
> View attachment 5430350
> View attachment 5430351
> View attachment 5430352
> View attachment 5430353
> View attachment 5430354
> View attachment 5430355
> View attachment 5430356


The lengh of your dress puts the focus on your gorgeous feet, so sexy!



stilly said:


> Ivory Patent Casadei Blade Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5433403
> View attachment 5433405
> View attachment 5433407
> View attachment 5433409
> View attachment 5433412
> View attachment 5433414
> View attachment 5433415
> View attachment 5433416
> View attachment 5433417
> View attachment 5433419
> View attachment 5433425
> View attachment 5433426


Tres chic madame!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very stylish, and the almost forgotten slingbacks



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! I still love slingbacks though you don't see as much of them any more...



toelover said:


> Those are very elegant Stilly, and go beautifully with that smart outfit, but they look a bit 'unforgiving'. In particular, in several of the shots it's hard to see where your big toes go to - if you see what I mean!



Thanks *toelover*!!! These slingbacks are actually fairly comfy. The Casadei's in general are far more comfortable compared to my Louboutins. My toes are somewhat happy in there...



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous. Very elegant and classic... Full of style. Elegance and sensuality together.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I agree this is a classic style. 



Mitterman77 said:


> Tres chic madame!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

An all white look with White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals. I don't usually buy wide strap sandals but I think these are cute and they were great for the extensive walking I did on a shopping excursion...


----------



## toelover

Those are an interesting variation for you - and for us - Stilly. They leave more to the imagination, which can be fun - but not all the time please! They also appear to leave your _loooong_ second toes free from pressure, which must have helped on your shopping trip.


----------



## chowlover2

You look like an angel in these shoes.


----------



## Mitterman77

I wish i've could walk behind you on your  extensive walking ....


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> An all white look with White Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals. I don't usually buy wide strap sandals but I think these are cute and they were great for the extensive walking I did on a shopping excursion...
> View attachment 5435413
> View attachment 5435414
> View attachment 5435415
> View attachment 5435416
> View attachment 5435417
> View attachment 5435419
> View attachment 5435420
> View attachment 5435421
> View attachment 5435422
> View attachment 5435424
> View attachment 5435425
> View attachment 5435426


Always I see you in white, from the top of you head to the bottom of your feet, I can't avoid to compare you as an angel. A beautiful and sensual angel. I really enjoy to see you all in white and that outfit is beautiful and the sandals are wonderful and sexy. Those high heels are 120mm or higher?


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Those are an interesting variation for you - and for us - Stilly. They leave more to the imagination, which can be fun - but not all the time please! They also appear to leave your _loooong_ second toes free from pressure, which must have helped on your shopping trip.



Thanks *toelover*!!! My toes were fine in these for a bit of shopping.



chowlover2 said:


> You look like an angel in these shoes.



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> I wish i've could walk behind you on your  extensive walking ....



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! These are actually very comfy and easy to walk in...I didn't have the teetering I get in the pencil thin heel strappys...



heelsmodels said:


> Always I see you in white, from the top of you head to the bottom of your feet, I can't avoid to compare you as an angel. A beautiful and sensual angel. I really enjoy to see you all in white and that outfit is beautiful and the sandals are wonderful and sexy. Those high heels are 120mm or higher?



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the all white look. Yes 120mm...I like the unique cone shaped heel on these...its a bit different.


----------



## stilly

My new Jessica Rich Clear/White Mules...


----------



## stilly

My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear/White Mules...
> View attachment 5438479
> View attachment 5438480
> View attachment 5438481
> View attachment 5438482
> View attachment 5438483
> View attachment 5438484
> View attachment 5438485
> View attachment 5438486
> View attachment 5438487
> View attachment 5438488
> View attachment 5438489
> View attachment 5438490


Lovely mules on lovely feet, but they don't seem to let those feet go all the way in Stilly. Aren't they a bit tight round about the base of your toes? - if that serves to describe the pinch point.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503





stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503


Beautifully revealing! You mentioned the straps at the back of your heels Stilly, but I'm wondering whether the very thin ones across your toes aren't as much or more of a problem, especially for walking any distance or standing for any length of time. They look likely to cut in at the base of your big toes pretty quickly, and to squeeze your pinkies in under their neighbours right away!


----------



## seraphin92

Stilly, if you like minimalist sandals, do you know this model with very thin  straps ! 



stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503





stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503


Nice outfit Stilly! I love this shoes and skirt  on your pretty bare legs

This black Haltersrap look like Louboutin Anna . But the Louboutin sandals have two straps on the tous.


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Lovely mules on lovely feet, but they don't seem to let those feet go all the way in Stilly. Aren't they a bit tight round about the base of your toes? - if that serves to describe the pinch point.



Thanks *toelover*!!! That's as far as they'll go on my feet. I have these in clear/black as well in the same size and those seem to fit a bit better though with the pointed toe styles there is usually a little extra space in the toe area.



toelover said:


> Beautifully revealing! You mentioned the straps at the back of your heels Stilly, but I'm wondering whether the very thin ones across your toes aren't as much or more of a problem, especially for walking any distance or standing for any length of time. They look likely to cut in at the base of your big toes pretty quickly, and to squeeze your pinkies in under their neighbours right away!



Thanks *toelover*!!! Yes the thinner straps tend to cut into my feet so they're not good for extended walking or standing. I love the bare style of the super thin minimal straps though so I live with them.



seraphin92 said:


> This black Haltersrap look like Louboutin Anna . But the Louboutin sandals have two straps on the tous.



I actually have a pair of Blue Python Anna Sandals. I'll have to wear them this summer.


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503


Tehse sandals are so cute and the mini is perfect!



stilly said:


> Nude Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5440314
> View attachment 5440315
> View attachment 5440316
> View attachment 5440317
> View attachment 5440318
> View attachment 5440320
> View attachment 5440321
> View attachment 5440322
> View attachment 5440323
> View attachment 5440324
> View attachment 5440325
> View attachment 5440326


God i love these ones! You look so statuesque with these Zanottis!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Jessica Rich Clear/White Mules...
> View attachment 5438479
> View attachment 5438480
> View attachment 5438481
> View attachment 5438482
> View attachment 5438483
> View attachment 5438484
> View attachment 5438485
> View attachment 5438486
> View attachment 5438487
> View attachment 5438488
> View attachment 5438489
> View attachment 5438490


Gorgeous, classic and sensual... as usual.



stilly said:


> My new Femme LA Black Halterstrap 120's
> The straps on these stay up a bit better than my other halterbacks...I only have to adjust them every 10 minutes instead of every 10 feet...
> View attachment 5438492
> View attachment 5438493
> View attachment 5438494
> View attachment 5438495
> View attachment 5438496
> View attachment 5438497
> View attachment 5438498
> View attachment 5438499
> View attachment 5438500
> View attachment 5438501
> View attachment 5438502
> View attachment 5438503


Simply gorgeous and very hot.



stilly said:


> Nude Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals...
> View attachment 5440314
> View attachment 5440315
> View attachment 5440316
> View attachment 5440317
> View attachment 5440318
> View attachment 5440320
> View attachment 5440321
> View attachment 5440322
> View attachment 5440323
> View attachment 5440324
> View attachment 5440325
> View attachment 5440326


I really like the GZ harmony model and you look perfect with them on your feet. Those sandals and your feet match perfectly well. Simply beautiful.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!! That's as far as they'll go on my feet. I have these in clear/black as well in the same size and those seem to fit a bit better though with the pointed toe styles there is usually a little extra space in the toe area.


A bit more space - presumably "at the sharp end" - but doesn't that mean your toes get bent inwards and forced into it, so that the toebox rubs them; then with lots of that over time you get corns?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> God i love these ones! You look so statuesque with these Zanottis!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> I really like the GZ harmony model and you look perfect with them on your feet. Those sandals and your feet match perfectly well. Simply beautiful.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Its one of my favorite styles!


----------



## stilly

Brown Croc Giuseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals...


----------



## chowlover2

They are so hot Stilly!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Brown Croc Giuseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals...
> View attachment 5442509
> View attachment 5442510
> View attachment 5442511
> View attachment 5442512
> View attachment 5442513
> View attachment 5442514
> View attachment 5442515
> View attachment 5442516
> View attachment 5442517
> View attachment 5442518
> View attachment 5442519
> View attachment 5442520


You look absolutely gorgeous and very sexy.I really love the gladiator GZ on your feet. Everything look perfect. Amazing outfit.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Brown Croc Giuseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals...
> View attachment 5442509
> View attachment 5442510
> View attachment 5442511
> View attachment 5442512
> View attachment 5442513
> View attachment 5442514
> View attachment 5442515
> View attachment 5442516
> View attachment 5442517
> View attachment 5442518
> View attachment 5442519
> View attachment 5442520


Like a modern amazone! Everyone should have a look ad that calves! Wow!


----------



## herpyderpy

@stilly Stuart Weitzman released a new thigh high pair of boots for A/W22 that's 110 mm, any consideration to get them?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Brown Croc Giuseppe Zanotti Gladiator Sandals...
> View attachment 5442509
> View attachment 5442510
> View attachment 5442511
> View attachment 5442512
> View attachment 5442513
> View attachment 5442514
> View attachment 5442515
> View attachment 5442516
> View attachment 5442517
> View attachment 5442518
> View attachment 5442519
> View attachment 5442520



Love the shoes  
You should wear them with tight skinny jeans that would be very pretty I think


----------



## RedLipstick2

stilly said:


> LeSilla Tan Suede 120mm Eva Boots with a new Frame Puff Sleeve Sweater and Black Gloss Leather Mini...
> View attachment 5298456
> View attachment 5298457
> View attachment 5298458
> View attachment 5298459
> View attachment 5298460
> View attachment 5298461
> View attachment 5298462
> View attachment 5298463
> View attachment 5298464
> View attachment 5298465


I have a beige pair that are very similar with a slightly lower heel


----------



## RedLipstick2

Great boots.  Love the color.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> God i love these ones! You look so statuesque with these Zanottis!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> I really like the GZ harmony model and you look perfect with them on your feet. Those sandals and your feet match perfectly well. Simply beautiful.



Thanks for the wonderful comments *heelsmodels*!!! 



toelover said:


> A bit more space - presumably "at the sharp end" - but doesn't that mean your toes get bent inwards and forced into it, so that the toebox rubs them; then with lots of that over time you get corns?



I haven't really thought about it that much *toelover*. The plastic is soft and flexible though so its much more forgiving. Its just shows the variation in manufacturing of shoes when one pair fits perfectly and the other is a bit tight for 2 pairs in the exact same size for the same company.



chowlover2 said:


> They are so hot Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and very sexy.I really love the gladiator GZ on your feet. Everything look perfect. Amazing outfit.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! These are like sandal boots...though that doesn't really much practical sense...



Mitterman77 said:


> Like a modern amazone! Everyone should have a look ad that calves! Wow!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



herpyderpy said:


> @stilly Stuart Weitzman released a new thigh high pair of boots for A/W22 that's 110 mm, any consideration to get them?



I just looked them up *herpyderpy* and they're nice but they also have a fairly hefty price tag. I'll think it over.
Its always hard for me to buy boots in the middle of the summer...even though it is time the new season releases.



jeans&heels said:


> Love the shoes
> You should wear them with tight skinny jeans that would be very pretty I think



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
That's an interesting suggestion...but I'm not sure I could get them on over the jeans. Maybe...



RedLipstick2 said:


> Great boots.  Love the color.



Thanks *RedLipstick2*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Calf & Navy Blue Casadei Blade Bow Pumps with a ruffled navy polka dot mini and white top...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> I haven't really thought about it that much *toelover*. The plastic is soft and flexible though so its much more forgiving. Its just shows the variation in manufacturing of shoes when one pair fits perfectly and the other is a bit tight for 2 pairs in the exact same size for the same company.


Actually Stilly, looking back through this particular little exchange between us about those lovely Jessica Rich mules, that last follow-on of mine was nonsense, since there isn't any shoe or even a strap over the pointy bit, to trouble your toes! I was obviously thinking more about, for example, the Debouts, where my thoughts _might_ apply.  Sorry!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
> That's an interesting suggestion...but I'm not sure I could get them on over the jeans. Maybe...



That would be awesome if you did


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> White Calf & Navy Blue Casadei Blade Bow Pumps with a ruffled navy polka dot mini and white top...
> View attachment 5445361
> View attachment 5445362
> View attachment 5445363
> View attachment 5445364
> View attachment 5445365
> View attachment 5445366
> View attachment 5445367
> View attachment 5445368
> View attachment 5445369
> View attachment 5445370
> View attachment 5445371


Love the blades and obviosly the mini is pretty perfect, such a stunning outfit my leggy queen!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> White Calf & Navy Blue Casadei Blade Bow Pumps with a ruffled navy polka dot mini and white top...
> View attachment 5445361
> View attachment 5445362
> View attachment 5445363
> View attachment 5445364
> View attachment 5445365
> View attachment 5445366
> View attachment 5445367
> View attachment 5445368
> View attachment 5445369
> View attachment 5445370
> View attachment 5445371


You look stunning and very sexy. That outfit is wonderful and gorgeous, mainly the Casadei Blade. Your classical style, mixed with sensuality and elegance always look amazing to me.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the blades and obviosly the mini is pretty perfect, such a stunning outfit my leggy queen!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and very sexy. That outfit is wonderful and gorgeous, mainly the Casadei Blade. Your classical style, mixed with sensuality and elegance always look amazing to me.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I love the little bows on these shoes...


----------



## stilly

Black Python DSquared2 Lace Up Sandals...


----------



## chowlover2

So hot Stilly!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Python DSquared2 Lace Up Sandals...
> View attachment 5530820
> View attachment 5530821
> View attachment 5530822
> View attachment 5530823
> View attachment 5530824
> View attachment 5530825
> View attachment 5530826
> View attachment 5530827
> View attachment 5530828
> View attachment 5530829
> View attachment 5530832
> View attachment 5530833


You always look perfect and beautiful all in black, but you already know that.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Python DSquared2 Lace Up Sandals...
> View attachment 5530820
> View attachment 5530821
> View attachment 5530822
> View attachment 5530823
> View attachment 5530824
> View attachment 5530825
> View attachment 5530826
> View attachment 5530827
> View attachment 5530828
> View attachment 5530829
> View attachment 5530832
> View attachment 5530833


You're feet laced up look sexy as hell!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So hot Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look perfect and beautiful all in black, but you already know that.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I don't tire of hearing it...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You're feet laced up look sexy as hell!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the lacing though they take a while to put on...


----------



## stilly

White & Green Casadei Blade Pumps with a new floral dress...


----------



## chowlover2

So pretty!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> White & Green Casadei Blade Pumps with a new floral dress...
> View attachment 5572880
> View attachment 5572881
> View attachment 5572882
> View attachment 5572883
> View attachment 5572884
> View attachment 5572885
> View attachment 5572886
> View attachment 5572887
> View attachment 5572888
> View attachment 5572889
> View attachment 5572890
> View attachment 5572891


You look absolutely stunning and beautiful. That summer style outfit is amazing. Your simplicity mixed with elegance and sensuality always surprised me, because you always look amazing, elegant and sensual and you don't need to wear anything bold. For me, that's a virtue.


----------



## Porsha

Have you seen these new for 2022 YSL sandals Stilly? 





						Kika platform sandals in patent leather | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
					

Discover BLACK Kika platform sandals in patent leather from Saint Laurent online store.




					www.ysl.com
				



At 170mm they are the highest designer heels I have seen.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning and beautiful. That summer style outfit is amazing. Your simplicity mixed with elegance and sensuality always surprised me, because you always look amazing, elegant and sensual and you don't need to wear anything bold. For me, that's a virtue.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its hard to find a dress for these white/green pumps...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Have you seen these new for 2022 YSL sandals Stilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kika platform sandals in patent leather | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
> 
> 
> Discover BLACK Kika platform sandals in patent leather from Saint Laurent online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 170mm they are the highest designer heels I have seen.



These are very tempting *Porsha*...but the price is a little steep. Maybe they go on sale?


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Saint Laurent Ankle Strap Sandals...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Saint Laurent Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5584977
> View attachment 5584978
> View attachment 5584979
> View attachment 5584980
> View attachment 5584981
> View attachment 5584982
> View attachment 5584983
> View attachment 5584984
> View attachment 5584985
> View attachment 5584986
> View attachment 5584987
> View attachment 5584988


What a sexy show of your gorgeous feet and the lovely YSL... how about adding some closeups with your hand opening and closing the sandals? I'm pretty sure that you have gorgeous hands too and there are some of us that would appreciate to have a closer look not ionly on your feet but also on your hand working your shoes!


----------



## toelover

Mitterman77 said:


> What a sexy show of your gorgeous feet and the lovely YSL... how about adding some closeups with your hand opening and closing the sandals? I'm pretty sure that you have gorgeous hands too and there are some of us that would appreciate to have a closer look not ionly on your feet but also on your hand working your shoes!


You're not alone in those thoghts Mitterman.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Saint Laurent Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5584977
> View attachment 5584978
> View attachment 5584979
> View attachment 5584980
> View attachment 5584981
> View attachment 5584982
> View attachment 5584983
> View attachment 5584984
> View attachment 5584985
> View attachment 5584986
> View attachment 5584987
> View attachment 5584988


This photoset is simply wonderful. You improved a lot the feet poses and innovations that you made about to take pictures with your feet out of the high heels. Those high heels are perfect for it. I'm impressed.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Saint Laurent Ankle Strap Sandals...
> View attachment 5584977
> View attachment 5584978
> View attachment 5584979
> View attachment 5584980
> View attachment 5584981
> View attachment 5584982
> View attachment 5584983
> View attachment 5584984
> View attachment 5584985
> View attachment 5584986
> View attachment 5584987
> View attachment 5584988


Breathtakingly beautiful stilly. Please keep teasing us this way!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> What a sexy show of your gorgeous feet and the lovely YSL... how about adding some closeups with your hand opening and closing the sandals? I'm pretty sure that you have gorgeous hands too and there are some of us that would appreciate to have a closer look not ionly on your feet but also on your hand working your shoes!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Maybe on your suggestion...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This photoset is simply wonderful. You improved a lot the feet poses and innovations that you made about to take pictures with your feet out of the high heels. Those high heels are perfect for it. I'm impressed.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! These were follower suggestions...


----------



## stilly

I worn these Femme LA Nude Tong Heels quite a bit this summer.
They certainly aren't very comfortable but I love the bare look. My toes however seem to run wild in this style as these shoes don't offer much structure with the bare straps.
Pics from two different outings...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I worn these Femme LA Nude Tong Heels quite a bit this summer.
> They certainly aren't very comfortable but I love the bare look. My toes however seem to run wild in this style as these shoes don't offer much structure with the bare straps.
> Pics from two different outings...
> View attachment 5589379
> View attachment 5589382
> View attachment 5589383
> View attachment 5589384
> View attachment 5589385
> View attachment 5589386
> View attachment 5589387
> View attachment 5589389
> View attachment 5589390
> View attachment 5589391
> View attachment 5589393
> View attachment 5589395


These aren’t my favourites but your feet are looking so good, lol!


----------



## herpyderpy

@stilly I would love to hear what's on your wish list for this autumn/fall for boots?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I worn these Femme LA Nude Tong Heels quite a bit this summer.
> They certainly aren't very comfortable but I love the bare look. My toes however seem to run wild in this style as these shoes don't offer much structure with the bare straps.
> Pics from two different outings...
> View attachment 5589379
> View attachment 5589382
> View attachment 5589383
> View attachment 5589384
> View attachment 5589385
> View attachment 5589386
> View attachment 5589387
> View attachment 5589389
> View attachment 5589390
> View attachment 5589391
> View attachment 5589393
> View attachment 5589395


You look absolutely gorgeous and your feet are so beautiful to be shown. I bet you get many compliments on those sandals.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These aren’t my favourites but your feet are looking so good, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I've been in love with these this summer...


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> @stilly I would love to hear what's on your wish list for this autumn/fall for boots?



To be honest *herpyderpy*, I haven't seen many new boots yet that interest me but I'm still looking. I did get a new pair of LeSilla Knee High Ivory Boots recently that I'll debut soon though...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and your feet are so beautiful to be shown. I bet you get many compliments on those sandals.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I have gotten some nice comments on these sandals and a few "how can wear those?" comments". They certainly are the most comfortable shoes I own...better for shorter distances.


----------



## stilly

My new Giuseppe Zanotti White Patent Mules with a new Reformation Midi Dress. I already have these in Black Patent so I couldn't resist a white pair when they went on sale. They're a semi-comfortable, easy on style...


----------



## herpyderpy

stilly said:


> To be honest *herpyderpy*, I haven't seen many new boots yet that interest me but I'm still looking. I did get a new pair of LeSilla Knee High Ivory Boots recently that I'll debut soon though...


Nice! I noticed Le Silla released new colors for the patent and leather Eva thigh highs you have. Wondering if you were considering getting those like the red patent thigh high pair?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanotti White Patent Mules with a new Reformation Midi Dress. I already have these in Black Patent so I couldn't resist a white pair when they went on sale. They're a semi-comfortable, easy on style...
> View attachment 5591098
> View attachment 5591099
> View attachment 5591100
> View attachment 5591101
> View attachment 5591102
> View attachment 5591103
> View attachment 5591104
> View attachment 5591106
> View attachment 5591107
> View attachment 5591108
> View attachment 5591109
> View attachment 5591110


Another wonderful angelic outfit. You really look beautiful all in white, always showing an elegant and sensual style.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanotti White Patent Mules with a new Reformation Midi Dress. I already have these in Black Patent so I couldn't resist a white pair when they went on sale. They're a semi-comfortable, easy on style...
> View attachment 5591098
> View attachment 5591099
> View attachment 5591100
> View attachment 5591101
> View attachment 5591102
> View attachment 5591103
> View attachment 5591104
> View attachment 5591106
> View attachment 5591107
> View attachment 5591108
> View attachment 5591109
> View attachment 5591110


You should get thin strappy sandals in every color! So cute!


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Nice! I noticed Le Silla released new colors for the patent and leather Eva thigh highs you have. Wondering if you were considering getting those like the red patent thigh high pair?



Those are very tempting *herpyderpy*...but even for me I'm not sure I'd wear red patent boots that often.
I was thinking a pair of nude 120 booties that I'd wear much more...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Another wonderful angelic outfit. You really look beautiful all in white, always showing an elegant and sensual style.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the monochrome all-white outfits...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You should get thin strappy sandals in every color! So cute!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I have them in silver as well though I don't wear them very much...


----------



## stilly

I don't usually buy wedge heels but I couldn't resist getting these Clear Yeezy Wedge Heels on sale. These are my size but they fit very small but they are somewhat comfy though.


----------



## herpyderpy

stilly said:


> Those are very tempting *herpyderpy*...but even for me I'm not sure I'd wear red patent boots that often.
> I was thinking a pair of nude 120 booties that I'd wear much more...


Le Silla's brown patent or white leather thigh high boots would pair well with your outfits!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I don't usually buy wedge heels but I couldn't resist getting these Clear Yeezy Wedge Heels on sale. These are my size but they fit very small but they are somewhat comfy though.
> View attachment 5595562
> View attachment 5595563
> View attachment 5595564
> View attachment 5595565
> View attachment 5595566
> View attachment 5595567
> View attachment 5595568
> View attachment 5595569
> View attachment 5595570
> View attachment 5595571
> View attachment 5595572
> View attachment 5595573


Due to the new rules i’ve simply too applaud !


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I don't usually buy wedge heels but I couldn't resist getting these Clear Yeezy Wedge Heels on sale. These are my size but they fit very small but they are somewhat comfy though.
> View attachment 5595562
> View attachment 5595563
> View attachment 5595564
> View attachment 5595565
> View attachment 5595566
> View attachment 5595567
> View attachment 5595568
> View attachment 5595569
> View attachment 5595570
> View attachment 5595571
> View attachment 5595572
> View attachment 5595573



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## chowlover2

Fabulous on you!


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Le Silla's brown patent or white leather thigh high boots would pair well with your outfits!



I like those *herpyderpy* but both pairs are not real leather and at over $1,000 seem a bit overpriced.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Due to the new rules i’ve simply too applaud !



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Gorgeous outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous on you!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals with a Pink Floral Linen Reformation Midi Dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Pink Patent Giuseppe Zanotti Harmony Sandals with a Pink Floral Linen Reformation Midi Dress...
> View attachment 5598172
> View attachment 5598173
> View attachment 5598174
> View attachment 5598175
> View attachment 5598176
> View attachment 5598177
> View attachment 5598178
> View attachment 5598179
> View attachment 5598180
> View attachment 5598181
> View attachment 5598182
> View attachment 5598184


The Flamingo pose on 4 is particularly cute in pink


----------



## chowlover2

So hot, and Mitterman is right about the flamingo pic!


----------



## seraphin92

Excellent choice, the punk floral dress and the shows go very well together


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The Flamingo pose on 4 is particularly cute in pink



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I guess I am a bit of a flamingo...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So hot, and Mitterman is right about the flamingo pic!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Excellent choice, the punk floral dress and the shows go very well together



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Ankle Tie Femme LA Sandals...
I love the bare strappy style of these sandals but they're certainly not very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Mitterman77

Wow, they look great, but it’s incredible that you’re able to walk with them!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, they look great, but it’s incredible that you’re able to walk with them!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! These are a challenge to walk in. The minimal, strappy design doesn't offer much foot support. But I still love them


----------



## seraphin92

Wow, great bare shoes. I also love the thin strappy sandals. Femme LA has a nice collection of sandals.
I bought this model from the Joseph brand some time ago but the heel is only 10 cm.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Miss your casadei boots


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow, great bare shoes. I also love the thin strappy sandals. Femme LA has a nice collection of sandals.
> I bought this model from the Joseph brand some time ago but the heel is only 10 cm.
> 
> View attachment 5603270



Those are cute *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tan Raye Sandals...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Tan Raye Sandals...
> View attachment 5604621
> View attachment 5604622
> View attachment 5604623
> View attachment 5604624
> View attachment 5604625
> View attachment 5604626
> View attachment 5604627
> View attachment 5604628
> View attachment 5604629
> View attachment 5604630
> View attachment 5604631
> View attachment 5604632


What a great "Stilly thin strappy highheel sandal" summer!!!!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Tan Raye Sandals...
> View attachment 5604621
> View attachment 5604622
> View attachment 5604623
> View attachment 5604624
> View attachment 5604625
> View attachment 5604626
> View attachment 5604627
> View attachment 5604628
> View attachment 5604629
> View attachment 5604630
> View attachment 5604631
> View attachment 5604632


These tan strappy sandals and this white pleated mini-skirt suit you perfectly!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> What a great "Stilly thin strappy highheel sandal" summer!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! It has been the summer of the bare, strappy heels for me. A few more weeks and its on to boots!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> These tan strappy sandals and this white pleated mini-skirt suit you perfectly!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red Patent & Clear Giuseppe Zanotti mules...


----------



## herpyderpy

@stilly what's your opinion of the Uma thigh high boots?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Red Patent & Clear Giuseppe Zanotti mules...
> View attachment 5607286
> View attachment 5607288
> View attachment 5607289
> View attachment 5607290
> View attachment 5607291
> View attachment 5607292
> View attachment 5607293
> View attachment 5607294
> View attachment 5607295
> View attachment 5607296
> View attachment 5607297
> View attachment 5607298


Wow Stilly, you always amaze me, you have an amazing collection of sandals and mules. I really like this one, the red strap and transparent toe strap make your feet look pretty. I hope that autumn is mild so that you show us other models! Thanks.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Red Patent & Clear Giuseppe Zanotti mules...
> View attachment 5607286
> View attachment 5607288
> View attachment 5607289
> View attachment 5607290
> View attachment 5607291
> View attachment 5607292
> View attachment 5607293
> View attachment 5607294
> View attachment 5607295
> View attachment 5607296
> View attachment 5607297
> View attachment 5607298





stilly said:


> Red Patent & Clear Giuseppe Zanotti mules...
> View attachment 5607286
> View attachment 5607288
> View attachment 5607289
> View attachment 5607290
> View attachment 5607291
> View attachment 5607292
> View attachment 5607293
> View attachment 5607294
> View attachment 5607295
> View attachment 5607296
> View attachment 5607297
> View attachment 5607298


Wow, these ones look good! Italians do it better, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Red Patent & Clear Giuseppe Zanotti mules...
> View attachment 5607286
> View attachment 5607288
> View attachment 5607289
> View attachment 5607290
> View attachment 5607291
> View attachment 5607292
> View attachment 5607293
> View attachment 5607294
> View attachment 5607295
> View attachment 5607296
> View attachment 5607297
> View attachment 5607298


Simply wonderful. You look amazing.


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> @stilly what's your opinion of the Uma thigh high boots?



I love Lesilla boots but I usually don't gravitate toward platform boots in general.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly, you always amaze me, you have an amazing collection of sandals and mules. I really like this one, the red strap and transparent toe strap make your feet look pretty. I hope that autumn is mild so that you show us other models! Thanks.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes there should be at least a few more weeks for sandals...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, these ones look good! Italians do it better, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Giuseppe Zanotti does make beautiful sandals and mules...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply wonderful. You look amazing.


 
Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Calf Raye Sandals with a new Reformation Green Gingham Plaid Dress...


----------



## chowlover2

So pretty!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> White Calf Raye Sandals with a new Reformation Green Gingham Plaid Dress...
> View attachment 5610172
> View attachment 5610173
> View attachment 5610174
> View attachment 5610175
> View attachment 5610176
> View attachment 5610178
> View attachment 5610179
> View attachment 5610180
> View attachment 5610181
> View attachment 5610182
> View attachment 5610183
> View attachment 5610184


Stunning outfit, you look awesome!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> White Calf Raye Sandals with a new Reformation Green Gingham Plaid Dress...
> View attachment 5610172
> View attachment 5610173
> View attachment 5610174
> View attachment 5610175
> View attachment 5610176
> View attachment 5610178
> View attachment 5610179
> View attachment 5610180
> View attachment 5610181
> View attachment 5610182
> View attachment 5610183
> View attachment 5610184


Another impressive outfit that looks perfect on you. The long dress and those gorgeous high heels sandals match perfectly. Long dresses feat well on you, but short stuff always looks better. Your stunning legs can't be hidden.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stunning outfit, you look awesome!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Another impressive outfit that looks perfect on you. The long dress and those gorgeous high heels sandals match perfectly. Long dresses feat well on you, but short stuff always looks better. Your stunning legs can't be hidden.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I try to mix in a few midi dresses with the usual minis for a change of pace...


----------



## stilly

My Katie Biltoft Nude Sandals. These are always a challenge to wear especially since the laces keep coming undone when I walk despite tying them fairly tight. I had to stop and retie the laces 3 times in 3 hours out... These are around a 135mm heel.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Katie Biltoft Nude Sandals. These are always a challenge to wear especially since the laces keep coming undone when I walk despite tying them fairly tight. I had to stop and retie the laces 3 times in 3 hours out... These are around a 135mm heel.
> View attachment 5613860
> View attachment 5613861
> View attachment 5613862
> View attachment 5613863
> View attachment 5613864
> View attachment 5613865
> View attachment 5613866
> View attachment 5613867
> View attachment 5613869
> View attachment 5613870
> View attachment 5613871
> View attachment 5613872


They look so stunning and the heel is so impressive that i would give you a helping hand to lace them up every 5 minutes, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Katie Biltoft Nude Sandals. These are always a challenge to wear especially since the laces keep coming undone when I walk despite tying them fairly tight. I had to stop and retie the laces 3 times in 3 hours out... These are around a 135mm heel.
> View attachment 5613860
> View attachment 5613861
> View attachment 5613862
> View attachment 5613863
> View attachment 5613864
> View attachment 5613865
> View attachment 5613866
> View attachment 5613867
> View attachment 5613869
> View attachment 5613870
> View attachment 5613871
> View attachment 5613872


You look wonderful, very classic but sensual as usual. Those sandals are gorgeous but I never thought the heels could be 135mm. They are higher than Hot Chicks with less support. Now I understand, an experienced high heeled woman as you, tell that it's a challenge to walk on those beauties.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They look so stunning and the heel is so impressive that i would give you a helping hand to lace them up every 5 minutes, lol!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*...you're the best!!! The laces dragging on the ground are a bit annoying...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful, very classic but sensual as usual. Those sandals are gorgeous but I never thought the heels could be 135mm. They are higher than Hot Chicks with less support. Now I understand, an experienced high heeled woman as you, tell that it's a challenge to walk on those beauties.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I actually get lots of questions on these shoes so I measured the heel as many doubted they were the 120mm as listed. The heel measured is 135mm+.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My Katie Biltoft Nude Sandals. These are always a challenge to wear especially since the laces keep coming undone when I walk despite tying them fairly tight. I had to stop and retie the laces 3 times in 3 hours out... These are around a 135mm heel.
> View attachment 5613861


Very pretty outfit Stilly, these minimalist sandals are super stylish!
I didn't think the heel was so high...
I find the model Jessica even sexier! too bad they are so expensive.


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I actually get lots of questions on these shoes so I measured the heel as many doubted they were the 120mm as listed. The heel measured is 135mm+.


Please make new Photos with your Iren Vartik and Le Silla Boots!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Very pretty outfit Stilly, these minimalist sandals are super stylish!
> I didn't think the heel was so high...
> I find the model Jessica even sexier! too bad they are so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5616587



I like the design of these *seraphin* but the color is not very versatile and the price is out there. I'm thinking about a pair of their mules which are a bit more affordable.



HeJe8 said:


> Please make new Photos with your Iren Vartik and Le Silla Boots!



I'll being wearing boots soon as the cooler fall weather has finally arrived...


----------



## stilly

A super casual look with my Femme LA Nude Patent Mules...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A super casual look with my Femme LA Nude Patent Mules...
> View attachment 5617645
> View attachment 5617646
> View attachment 5617647
> View attachment 5617648
> View attachment 5617649
> View attachment 5617650
> View attachment 5617651
> View attachment 5617652
> View attachment 5617653
> View attachment 5617654
> View attachment 5617657
> View attachment 5617658


This is an irresistible casual look! baby got leeeeeeegs!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A super casual look with my Femme LA Nude Patent Mules...
> View attachment 5617645
> View attachment 5617646
> View attachment 5617647
> View attachment 5617648
> View attachment 5617649
> View attachment 5617650
> View attachment 5617651
> View attachment 5617652
> View attachment 5617653
> View attachment 5617654
> View attachment 5617657
> View attachment 5617658


Wish summer never ends...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A super casual look with my Femme LA Nude Patent Mules...
> View attachment 5617645
> View attachment 5617646
> View attachment 5617647
> View attachment 5617648
> View attachment 5617649
> View attachment 5617650
> View attachment 5617651
> View attachment 5617652
> View attachment 5617653
> View attachment 5617654
> View attachment 5617657
> View attachment 5617658


You look really sensual. The shorts denim and those strappy mules let show visible your stunning legs and feet. Simply wonderful view.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> A super casual look with my Femme LA Nude Patent Mules...
> View attachment 5617645
> View attachment 5617646
> View attachment 5617647
> View attachment 5617648
> View attachment 5617649
> View attachment 5617650
> View attachment 5617651
> View attachment 5617652
> View attachment 5617653
> View attachment 5617654
> View attachment 5617657
> View attachment 5617658


Great casual outfit. You looks very sensual and sexy!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> This is an irresistible casual look! baby got leeeeeeegs!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!* T*he few last days of warm weather...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wish summer never ends...



I'm getting lots of requests for boots *aporl*...so the sandals days are counting down...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look really sensual. The shorts denim and those strappy mules let show visible your stunning legs and feet. Simply wonderful view.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

I got "dared" into wearing these ridiculously high 160mm black patent mules out for drinks. These are incredibly difficult to walk in with the slant of the heels and they wobble horribly with every step as if the heels could break at any moment. They're fun for an occasional short night out though...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I got "dared" into wearing these ridiculously high 160mm black patent mules out for drinks. These are incredibly difficult to walk in with the slant of the heels and they wobble horribly with every step as if the heels could break at any moment. They're fun for an occasional short night out though...
> View attachment 5619186
> View attachment 5619187
> View attachment 5619188
> View attachment 5619189
> View attachment 5619190
> View attachment 5619191
> View attachment 5619192
> View attachment 5619193
> View attachment 5619194
> View attachment 5619195
> View attachment 5619196
> View attachment 5619197


I consider you very courageous to wear those extreme high heels mules and go out. In my mind, I think many women that wear high heels daily as you do, wouldn't wear them to go out, with afraid to fell down in the middle of the street... But you are really different... fearless and I bet you dealt very well with those mules keeping a good balance.

If my mind doesn't fail me, a long time ago you used these same mules and mentioned that the high heel was 175mm. Am I talking about the same mules? I know you also have a pair of similar mules from FUSS brand.

To finish my long post, you look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. I bet those very high heels mules attracted many eyes to you, but you deserve it, because you always dress so simple, but so elegant and sensual at the same time.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I got "dared" into wearing these ridiculously high 160mm black patent mules out for drinks. These are incredibly difficult to walk in with the slant of the heels and they wobble horribly with every step as if the heels could break at any moment. They're fun for an occasional short night out though...
> View attachment 5619186
> View attachment 5619187
> View attachment 5619188
> View attachment 5619189
> View attachment 5619190
> View attachment 5619191
> View attachment 5619192
> View attachment 5619193
> View attachment 5619194
> View attachment 5619195
> View attachment 5619196
> View attachment 5619197


No words needed: You are THE high heel Goddess!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I consider you very courageous to wear those extreme high heels mules and go out. In my mind, I think many women that wear high heels daily as you do, wouldn't wear them to go out, with afraid to fell down in the middle of the street... But you are really different... fearless and I bet you dealt very well with those mules keeping a good balance.
> 
> If my mind doesn't fail me, a long time ago you used these same mules and mentioned that the high heel was 175mm. Am I talking about the same mules? I know you also have a pair of similar mules from FUSS brand.
> 
> To finish my long post, you look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. I bet those very high heels mules attracted many eyes to you, but you deserve it, because you always dress so simple, but so elegant and sensual at the same time.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
I didn't walk extensively in these mules but just going back and forth to the car and standing in them was a challenge.
They certainly did draw a lot of attention or maybe it was my wobbly walking? I did get some compliments followed by the "how can walk in those question?".
I remeasured the heels and they are about 175mm. Yes the Fuss mules are 160mm and are similar.



Mitterman77 said:


> No words needed: You are THE high heel Goddess!!!



Aww thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Stuart Weitzman Nude Nudist 110mm Sandals...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Stuart Weitzman Nude Nudist 110mm Sandals...
> View attachment 5620453
> View attachment 5620454
> View attachment 5620455
> View attachment 5620456
> View attachment 5620457
> View attachment 5620462
> View attachment 5620464
> View attachment 5620465
> View attachment 5620466
> View attachment 5620467
> View attachment 5620468
> View attachment 5620469


You are beautiful as usual. So fresh and shining like a star. You are my high heels star.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I got "dared" into wearing these ridiculously high 160mm black patent mules out for drinks. These are incredibly difficult to walk in with the slant of the heels and they wobble horribly with every step as if the heels could break at any moment. They're fun for an occasional short night out though...
> View attachment 5619186
> View attachment 5619187
> View attachment 5619188
> View attachment 5619189
> View attachment 5619190
> View attachment 5619191
> View attachment 5619192
> View attachment 5619193
> View attachment 5619194
> View attachment 5619195
> View attachment 5619196
> View attachment 5619197



So pretty shoes  
Please wear them with jeans?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Stuart Weitzman Nude Nudist 110mm Sandals...
> View attachment 5620453
> View attachment 5620454
> View attachment 5620455
> View attachment 5620456
> View attachment 5620457
> View attachment 5620462
> View attachment 5620464
> View attachment 5620465
> View attachment 5620466
> View attachment 5620467
> View attachment 5620468
> View attachment 5620469


Nude nudist sounds an looks awesome!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are beautiful as usual. So fresh and shining like a star. You are my high heels star.



Awww thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So pretty shoes
> Please wear them with jeans?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
I don't think I've ever worn mules with jeans but its a good thought...maybe that would be a more subtle way to wear these out.
I'll try it this fall.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Nude nudist sounds an looks awesome!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! I love Nudist sandals and this nude color most of all...


----------



## stilly

From this weekend, I'm slowly transitioning into boot season with my new Versace brown boots...


----------



## stilly

One of my avid followers convinced me to get these though I have been eyeing them for quite some time...Maison Ernest Red Patent Mules. These are listed as 140mm but I measured them at over 150mm. These are much easier to wear than the 170mm Black Mules I posted last week...at least they don't wobble as much when I walk nor feel like they could break at any moment. Very nice quality and very fast shipping from Maison Ernest in Paris...


----------



## aliensurfer

Oh Thank Goodness!  Yay!!  Nice addition Stilly and you look great.



stilly said:


> From this weekend, I'm slowly transitioning into boot season with my new Versace brown boots...
> View attachment 5623442
> View attachment 5623443
> View attachment 5623444
> View attachment 5623445
> View attachment 5623446
> View attachment 5623447
> View attachment 5623448
> View attachment 5623449
> View attachment 5623452
> View attachment 5623455
> View attachment 5623456
> View attachment 5623457


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> One of my avid followers convinced me to get these though I have been eyeing them for quite some time...Maison Ernest Red Patent Mules. These are listed as 140mm but I measured them at over 150mm. These are much easier to wear than the 170mm Black Mules I posted last week...at least they don't wobble as much when I walk nor feel like they could break at any moment. Very nice quality and very fast shipping from Maison Ernest in Paris...
> View attachment 5623481
> View attachment 5623482
> View attachment 5623483
> View attachment 5623484
> View attachment 5623485
> View attachment 5623486
> View attachment 5623487
> View attachment 5623488
> View attachment 5623489
> View attachment 5623490
> View attachment 5623491
> View attachment 5623492


Stilly you made my day again!!! It seems like they were made just for you, you look awesome, they fit perfectly and your feet look divine!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From this weekend, I'm slowly transitioning into boot season with my new Versace brown boots...
> View attachment 5623442
> View attachment 5623443
> View attachment 5623444
> View attachment 5623445
> View attachment 5623446
> View attachment 5623447
> View attachment 5623448
> View attachment 5623449
> View attachment 5623452
> View attachment 5623455
> View attachment 5623456
> View attachment 5623457


I really like that outfit and the boot are really beautiful. I like the pointy toe and the very thin heels. Very classic and very elegant. What's the height of those heels? Maybe 10mm heels.



stilly said:


> One of my avid followers convinced me to get these though I have been eyeing them for quite some time...Maison Ernest Red Patent Mules. These are listed as 140mm but I measured them at over 150mm. These are much easier to wear than the 170mm Black Mules I posted last week...at least they don't wobble as much when I walk nor feel like they could break at any moment. Very nice quality and very fast shipping from Maison Ernest in Paris...
> View attachment 5623481
> View attachment 5623482
> View attachment 5623483
> View attachment 5623484
> View attachment 5623485
> View attachment 5623486
> View attachment 5623487
> View attachment 5623488
> View attachment 5623489
> View attachment 5623490
> View attachment 5623491
> View attachment 5623492


You look impressively stunning and gorgeous. I have to agree with *Mitterman77*, because you also made my day. The outfit is casual, but so sexy and elegant. Those mules are amazing and beautiful, and your feet look perfect in them. It seems they were made right for you. Those 150mm heels definitely improve your silhouette and your legs. I have no words to describe how you look divine, a true high heels goddess. A last detail... I have to agree with you about the stability of those heels. They seem to be stable and strong.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> From this weekend, I'm slowly transitioning into boot season with my new Versace brown boots...
> View attachment 5623442
> View attachment 5623443
> View attachment 5623444
> View attachment 5623445
> View attachment 5623446
> View attachment 5623447
> View attachment 5623448
> View attachment 5623449
> View attachment 5623452
> View attachment 5623455
> View attachment 5623456
> View attachment 5623457


What a way to transition into boot season! That shade of brown is like milk chocolate and those stiletto heels and pointy toes...wow!! Who knew Versace was still making such sexy boots?!


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> Oh Thank Goodness!  Yay!!  Nice addition Stilly and you look great.



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly you made my day again!!! It seems like they were made just for you, you look awesome, they fit perfectly and your feet look divine!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! These do fit well and are fairly comfortable for such a high heel.



heelsmodels said:


> You look impressively stunning and gorgeous. I have to agree with *Mitterman77*, because you also made my day. The outfit is casual, but so sexy and elegant. Those mules are amazing and beautiful, and your feet look perfect in them. It seems they were made right for you. Those 150mm heels definitely improve your silhouette and your legs. I have no words to describe how you look divine, a true high heels goddess. A last detail... I have to agree with you about the stability of those heels. They seem to be stable and strong.



Thanks so much *heelmodels*!!! I do like the way they look. I was debating getting the black patent mules instead but I have so many pairs of black heels I went for the red patent instead. Its something a little different.



KCBootCamp said:


> What a way to transition into boot season! That shade of brown is like milk chocolate and those stiletto heels and pointy toes...wow!! Who knew Versace was still making such sexy boots?!



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I got these on sale from Yoox...I think they're from last season.


----------



## stilly

From last week, I'm still wearing some sandals on the warmer days...in this case Femme LA Strappy Sandals. I decided to shorten the very long straps on these for a barer look. My toe nail polish was a little beat up...


----------



## stilly

Another Black & White Fall transitional look in my Casadei Black Blade Boots and a white shirtdress...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!! I got these on sale from Yoox...I think they're from last season.


Our favorite boots are some Bianca Di over-the-knee boots purchased from Yoox.  They look identical to the Saint Laurent Kiki boots at a fraction of the price!



stilly said:


> Another Black & White Fall transitional look in my Casadei Black Blade Boots and a white shirtdress...
> View attachment 5625957
> View attachment 5625958
> View attachment 5625959
> View attachment 5625960
> View attachment 5625961
> View attachment 5625962
> View attachment 5625963
> View attachment 5625964
> View attachment 5625965
> View attachment 5625966
> View attachment 5625967
> View attachment 5625968


Those boots paired with the white shirtdress are great inspiration for a sexy pirate costume for Halloween! Stunning!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last week, I'm still wearing some sandals on the warmer days...in this case Femme LA Strappy Sandals. I decided to shorten the very long straps on these for a barer look. My toe nail polish was a little beat up...
> View attachment 5625942
> View attachment 5625943
> View attachment 5625944
> View attachment 5625945
> View attachment 5625946
> View attachment 5625947
> View attachment 5625948
> View attachment 5625949
> View attachment 5625950
> View attachment 5625951
> View attachment 5625952
> View attachment 5625953


You look stunning and sexy. That mini skirt and those high heels match so well. It isn't ever too much to compliment your beautiful legs.



stilly said:


> Another Black & White Fall transitional look in my Casadei Black Blade Boots and a white shirtdress...
> View attachment 5625957
> View attachment 5625958
> View attachment 5625959
> View attachment 5625960
> View attachment 5625961
> View attachment 5625962
> View attachment 5625963
> View attachment 5625964
> View attachment 5625965
> View attachment 5625966
> View attachment 5625967
> View attachment 5625968


Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> One of my avid followers convinced me to get these though I have been eyeing them for quite some time...Maison Ernest Red Patent Mules. These are listed as 140mm but I measured them at over 150mm. These are much easier to wear than the 170mm Black Mules I posted last week...at least they don't wobble as much when I walk nor feel like they could break at any moment. Very nice quality and very fast shipping from Maison Ernest in Paris...
> View attachment 5623481
> View attachment 5623482
> View attachment 5623483
> View attachment 5623484
> View attachment 5623485
> View attachment 5623486
> View attachment 5623487
> View attachment 5623488
> View attachment 5623489
> View attachment 5623490
> View attachment 5623491
> View attachment 5623492


What a perfect outfit for the office you must get so meny complements on such a beautiful outfit from your co-workers.
Those heels are so lovely on you and at 150mm the perfect height heels still comfy to wear for work or shopping.
They match your white and red poke a dot dress so nicely.
The only thing that would have made them more perfect was if they were *Clear *or *Black Patent *my favorite colors.
It's so nice to see that you are wearing *anklets *on both ankles much more often lately they just make your legs look so classy and elegant.
Keep up the great pictures you are doing you are so loved.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last week, I'm still wearing some sandals on the warmer days...in this case Femme LA Strappy Sandals. I decided to shorten the very long straps on these for a barer look. My toe nail polish was a little beat up...
> View attachment 5625942
> View attachment 5625943
> View attachment 5625944
> View attachment 5625945
> View attachment 5625946
> View attachment 5625947
> View attachment 5625948
> View attachment 5625949
> View attachment 5625950
> View attachment 5625951
> View attachment 5625952
> View attachment 5625953


What a great barer look! If you need some help with your toe nail polish please call me,lol!


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> Another Black & White Fall transitional look in my Casadei Black Blade Boots and a white shirtdress...
> View attachment 5625957
> View attachment 5625958
> View attachment 5625959
> View attachment 5625960
> View attachment 5625961
> View attachment 5625962
> View attachment 5625963
> View attachment 5625964
> View attachment 5625965
> View attachment 5625966
> View attachment 5625967
> View attachment 5625968


Hello Stilly, very nice Casadei Boots! I Love It. Please make more Picturen with Iren Vartik and Le Silla Boots!You so beautiful in this Boots!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Another Black & White Fall transitional look in my Casadei Black Blade Boots and a white shirtdress...
> View attachment 5625957
> View attachment 5625958
> View attachment 5625959
> View attachment 5625960
> View attachment 5625961
> View attachment 5625962
> View attachment 5625963
> View attachment 5625964
> View attachment 5625965
> View attachment 5625966
> View attachment 5625967
> View attachment 5625968


Casadei blade boots, or shoes are sooo sexy. We need to see more


----------



## foosy

stilly said:


> From this weekend, I'm slowly transitioning into boot season with my new Versace brown boots...
> View attachment 5623442
> View attachment 5623443
> View attachment 5623444
> View attachment 5623445
> View attachment 5623446
> View attachment 5623447
> View attachment 5623448
> View attachment 5623449
> View attachment 5623452
> View attachment 5623455
> View attachment 5623456
> View attachment 5623457


Not too long ago you posted a similar boot - the identita. In between the two I like it more than the versace. I am curious though- when you have so many shoes, how do you decide which one to wear, or is it purely the excitement to wear something new every time?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From last week, I'm still wearing some sandals on the warmer days...in this case Femme LA Strappy Sandals. I decided to shorten the very long straps on these for a barer look. My toe nail polish was a little beat up...
> View attachment 5625942
> View attachment 5625943
> View attachment 5625944
> View attachment 5625945
> View attachment 5625946
> View attachment 5625947
> View attachment 5625948
> View attachment 5625949
> View attachment 5625950
> View attachment 5625951
> View attachment 5625952
> View attachment 5625953


Very nice outfit! The thin strap over toes gives a very sexy look!
And as always, your pretty legs are highlighted with this mini micro skirt.



stilly said:


> One of my avid followers convinced me to get these though I have been eyeing them for quite some time...Maison Ernest Red Patent Mules. These are listed as 140mm but I measured them at over 150mm. These are much easier to wear than the 170mm Black Mules I posted last week...at least they don't wobble as much when I walk nor feel like they could break at any moment. Very nice quality and very fast shipping from Maison Ernest in Paris...
> View attachment 5623481
> View attachment 5623482
> View attachment 5623483
> View attachment 5623484
> View attachment 5623485
> View attachment 5623486
> View attachment 5623487
> View attachment 5623488
> View attachment 5623489
> View attachment 5623490
> View attachment 5623491
> View attachment 5623492


Very nice mules! The high heeel is amazing, and yet they seem stable.
I have known the Maison  Ernest Paris for more than 20 years. They have very pretty models.


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Those boots paired with the white shirtdress are great inspiration for a sexy pirate costume for Halloween! Stunning!



Thanks *KC*!!! I didn't think of it as a Halloween costume but its a good idea!



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and sexy. That mini skirt and those high heels match so well. It isn't ever too much to compliment your beautiful legs.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as usual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!  



High Heels Only said:


> What a perfect outfit for the office you must get so meny complements on such a beautiful outfit from your co-workers.
> Those heels are so lovely on you and at 150mm the perfect height heels still comfy to wear for work or shopping.
> They match your white and red poke a dot dress so nicely.
> The only thing that would have made them more perfect was if they were *Clear *or *Black Patent *my favorite colors.
> It's so nice to see that you are wearing *anklets *on both ankles much more often lately they just make your legs look so classy and elegant.
> Keep up the great pictures you are doing you are so loved.



Thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
I wore the outfit to work but the mules I only switched to for dinner.
I thought about getting them in Black Patent but I already have so many black shoes I thought I'd get the red instead.
I may get their black patent mules at some point...



Mitterman77 said:


> What a great barer look! If you need some help with your toe nail polish please call me,lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



HeJe8 said:


> Hello Stilly, very nice Casadei Boots! I Love It. Please make more Picturen with Iren Vartik and Le Silla Boots!You so beautiful in this Boots!



Thanks *HeJe8*!!! I'll wear the other boots as the Fall gets on...



Neil t said:


> Casadei blade boots, or shoes are sooo sexy. We need to see more



Thanks *Neil*!!!



foosy said:


> Not too long ago you posted a similar boot - the identita. In between the two I like it more than the versace. I am curious though- when you have so many shoes, how do you decide which one to wear, or is it purely the excitement to wear something new every time?



Thanks *foosy*...yes I have a few different pairs of brown boots. I try to rotate my boots and wear different pairs but it usually depends on the outfit. I have way too many pairs at this point so I've slowed down on the new purchases.



seraphin92 said:


> Very nice mules! The high heeel is amazing, and yet they seem stable.
> I have known the Maison  Ernest Paris for more than 20 years. They have very pretty models.



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!! Maison Ernest does make some beautiful shoes.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rosa Shoes Slingbacks with a black polka dot dress...


----------



## account107

stilly said:


> Black Kid Rosa Shoes Slingbacks with a black polka dot dress...


Nice shoes!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Kid Rosa Shoes Slingbacks with a black polka dot dress...
> View attachment 5628920
> View attachment 5628921
> View attachment 5628922
> View attachment 5628923
> View attachment 5628924
> View attachment 5628926
> View attachment 5628927
> View attachment 5628928
> View attachment 5628929
> View attachment 5628930
> View attachment 5628931
> View attachment 5628934


You look so classic, so elegant, so beautiful and full of charm.


----------



## stilly

account107 said:


> Nice shoes!



Thanks *account*!



heelsmodels said:


> You look so classic, so elegant, so beautiful and full of charm.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Sienna Calf LeSilla Eva Boots...


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> Sienna Calf LeSilla Eva Boots...
> View attachment 5631955
> View attachment 5631956
> View attachment 5631957
> View attachment 5631958
> View attachment 5631959
> View attachment 5631960
> View attachment 5631961
> View attachment 5631962
> View attachment 5631963
> View attachment 5631964
> View attachment 5631965
> View attachment 5631966


Very nice Boots! So beautiful. Make please more Photos with your Iren Vartik Boots.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Sienna Calf LeSilla Eva Boots...
> View attachment 5631955
> View attachment 5631956
> View attachment 5631957
> View attachment 5631958
> View attachment 5631959
> View attachment 5631960
> View attachment 5631961
> View attachment 5631962
> View attachment 5631963
> View attachment 5631964
> View attachment 5631965
> View attachment 5631966


Absolutely stunning


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Sienna Calf LeSilla Eva Boots...
> View attachment 5631955
> View attachment 5631956
> View attachment 5631957
> View attachment 5631958
> View attachment 5631959
> View attachment 5631960
> View attachment 5631961
> View attachment 5631962
> View attachment 5631963
> View attachment 5631964
> View attachment 5631965
> View attachment 5631966


I love this mini skirt and high heel boots set. This outfit suits you very well, it is both casual and sexy.


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Sienna Calf LeSilla Eva Boots...
> View attachment 5631955
> View attachment 5631956
> View attachment 5631957
> View attachment 5631958
> View attachment 5631959
> View attachment 5631960
> View attachment 5631961
> View attachment 5631962
> View attachment 5631963
> View attachment 5631964
> View attachment 5631965
> View attachment 5631966


The Le Silla Eva 120’s in black are at the top of my list if I could find a pre-owned pair at a decent price! Love those clean lines!


----------



## stilly

HeJe8 said:


> Very nice Boots! So beautiful. Make please more Photos with your Iren Vartik Boots.



Thanks *HeJe8*!!! I'll wear the Iren Vartik boots soon!!!



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> I love this mini skirt and high heel boots set. This outfit suits you very well, it is both casual and sexy.



Oh thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love the casual look of boots and a mini!!!



KCBootCamp said:


> The Le Silla Eva 120’s in black are at the top of my list if I could find a pre-owned pair at a decent price! Love those clean lines!



I haven't seen any Eva boots on the consignment sites or eBay thus far *KC*. I'll let you know if I see anything. LeSilla.com did have a few colors of Eva's on sale over the summer.


----------



## stilly

Tan Calf Iren Vartik boots with a new black midi dress...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Tan Calf Iren Vartik boots with a new black midi dress...
> View attachment 5633203
> View attachment 5633204
> View attachment 5633205
> View attachment 5633206
> View attachment 5633207
> View attachment 5633208
> View attachment 5633209
> View attachment 5633210
> View attachment 5633211
> View attachment 5633212
> View attachment 5633213
> View attachment 5633214


Those Iren Vartik boots have some great slouch to them! It looks like if you pulled them tight, they'd go slightly over the knee.  I never would have thought of the tan color, but wow! A very soft but sexy look!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


I REALLY like the longer pointed toes and knitting needle thin heels. Do you have any other pairs of heels like this? Can you post some pictures please?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Tan Calf Iren Vartik boots with a new black midi dress...
> View attachment 5633203
> View attachment 5633204
> View attachment 5633205
> View attachment 5633206
> View attachment 5633207
> View attachment 5633208
> View attachment 5633209
> View attachment 5633210
> View attachment 5633211
> View attachment 5633212
> View attachment 5633213
> View attachment 5633214


Lovely dress! great combination!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Tan Calf Iren Vartik boots with a new black midi dress...
> View attachment 5633203
> View attachment 5633204
> View attachment 5633205
> View attachment 5633206
> View attachment 5633207
> View attachment 5633208
> View attachment 5633209
> View attachment 5633210
> View attachment 5633211
> View attachment 5633212
> View attachment 5633213
> View attachment 5633214


Stunning outfit.


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> Tan Calf Iren Vartik boots with a new black midi dress...
> View attachment 5633203
> View attachment 5633204
> View attachment 5633205
> View attachment 5633206
> View attachment 5633207
> View attachment 5633208
> View attachment 5633209
> View attachment 5633210
> View attachment 5633211
> View attachment 5633212
> View attachment 5633213
> View attachment 5633214


Very nice Pictures from beautiful Boots! Thank you Stilly!


----------



## LavenderIce

All the boots are back! Can't wait to see old favorites and new additions.


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Those Iren Vartik boots have some great slouch to them! It looks like if you pulled them tight, they'd go slightly over the knee.  I never would have thought of the tan color, but wow! A very soft but sexy look!



They're not really slouch boots *KC* but they do go just over my knees. I did pull them up tight but as I walk they tend to slouch down a bit. They are a beautiful color and a very soft leather.



Christina2 said:


> I REALLY like the longer pointed toes and knitting needle thin heels. Do you have any other pairs of heels like this? Can you post some pictures please?



I have a few other pairs *Christina*...a pair of pumps, 2 pairs of boots and 2 other pairs of slingbacks. For another day...



HeJe8 said:


> Very nice Pictures from beautiful Boots! Thank you Stilly!



Thanks *HeJe8*!!! 



LavenderIce said:


> All the boots are back! Can't wait to see old favorites and new additions.



Thanks *Lav*!!! Many more boots & booties to come...I'm just getting started...


----------



## stilly

My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Boots in Milk Calf with a leather mini...
PS - LeSilla is running a 25% off sale this weekend. I already ordered another pair of booties.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Boots in Milk Calf with a leather mini...
> PS - LeSilla is running a 25% off sale this weekend. I already ordered another pair of booties.
> View attachment 5635748
> View attachment 5635749
> View attachment 5635750
> View attachment 5635751
> View attachment 5635752
> View attachment 5635753
> View attachment 5635754
> View attachment 5635755
> View attachment 5635757
> View attachment 5635765
> View attachment 5635766
> View attachment 5635767


Looking good, great combi! Le Silla is an italian brand, so good to hear that you will invest some more, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Boots in Milk Calf with a leather mini...
> PS - LeSilla is running a 25% off sale this weekend. I already ordered another pair of booties.
> View attachment 5635748
> View attachment 5635749
> View attachment 5635750
> View attachment 5635751
> View attachment 5635752
> View attachment 5635753
> View attachment 5635754
> View attachment 5635755
> View attachment 5635757
> View attachment 5635765
> View attachment 5635766
> View attachment 5635767


You look incredibly sexy and beautiful as usual. That outfit looks amazing on you, and the mini skirt and boots match so well. I really enjoy seeing a woman wearing boots and a mini skirt. You do that several times, mainly in the fall season.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Boots in Milk Calf with a leather mini...
> PS - LeSilla is running a 25% off sale this weekend. I already ordered another pair of booties.
> View attachment 5635748
> View attachment 5635749
> View attachment 5635750
> View attachment 5635751
> View attachment 5635752
> View attachment 5635753
> View attachment 5635754
> View attachment 5635755
> View attachment 5635757
> View attachment 5635765
> View attachment 5635766


Superb outfit!
The leather mini skirt and the boots on your bare legs match so well together.
Did you wear this outfit to work?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Looking good, great combi! Le Silla is an italian brand, so good to hear that you will invest some more, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the LeSilla boots......just beautiful!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look incredibly sexy and beautiful as usual. That outfit looks amazing on you, and the mini skirt and boots match so well. I really enjoy seeing a woman wearing boots and a mini skirt. You do that several times, mainly in the fall season.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like my little pleated leather minis...



seraphin92 said:


> Superb outfit!
> The leather mini skirt and the boots on your bare legs match so well together.
> Did you wear this outfit to work?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes to work and then to run errands afterward. These boots are pretty easy to walk in and comfy to wear.


----------



## stilly

From a rainy day, Smoke Plexi & Black Patent Gianvito Rossi Ankle Strap Pumps and with a black trench coat...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a rainy day, Smoke Plexi & Black Patent Gianvito Rossi Ankle Strap Pumps and with a black trench coat...
> View attachment 5638507
> View attachment 5638508
> View attachment 5638511
> View attachment 5638512
> View attachment 5638514
> View attachment 5638515
> View attachment 5638516
> View attachment 5638517
> View attachment 5638518
> View attachment 5638519
> View attachment 5638520
> View attachment 5638521


OMG, you look so stunning!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a rainy day, Smoke Plexi & Black Patent Gianvito Rossi Ankle Strap Pumps and with a black trench coat...
> View attachment 5638507
> View attachment 5638508
> View attachment 5638511
> View attachment 5638512
> View attachment 5638514
> View attachment 5638515
> View attachment 5638516
> View attachment 5638517
> View attachment 5638518
> View attachment 5638519
> View attachment 5638520
> View attachment 5638521


The trench gives you a nice silhouette!
You look so stunning. do you have any pics showing more of your skirt?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a rainy day, Smoke Plexi & Black Patent Gianvito Rossi Ankle Strap Pumps and with a black trench coat...
> View attachment 5638507
> View attachment 5638508
> View attachment 5638511
> View attachment 5638512
> View attachment 5638514
> View attachment 5638515
> View attachment 5638516
> View attachment 5638517
> View attachment 5638518
> View attachment 5638519
> View attachment 5638520
> View attachment 5638521


Love that trench coat! And what a gorgeous strap and plexi style! Would definitely love to see additional shots from more angles if any


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, you look so stunning!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> The trench gives you a nice silhouette!
> You look so stunning. do you have any pics showing more of your skirt?



Thanks *seraphin*! No the pink mini is mostly covered by the coat. I'll wear again without a coat so you can see it. Maybe with a blazer or short jacket...



aporl said:


> Love that trench coat! And what a gorgeous strap and plexi style! Would definitely love to see additional shots from more angles if any



Thanks *aporl*! A few more close-ups...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Casadei Booties with a new black dress...


----------



## MBB Fan

Blades are always great! Are they so soft as they look?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Suede Casadei Booties with a new black dress...
> View attachment 5639911
> View attachment 5639912
> View attachment 5639914
> View attachment 5639915
> View attachment 5639917
> View attachment 5639919
> View attachment 5639920
> View attachment 5639921
> View attachment 5639922
> View attachment 5639923
> View attachment 5639924
> View attachment 5639925


These booties are so cute, such a nice silhouette!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Blades are always great! Are they so soft as they look?



Thanks *MBB*!!! These are very soft and comfy and fit perfectly. They're a very stretchy sock-boot style. Great for a long day out.



Mitterman77 said:


> These booties are so cute, such a nice silhouette!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! They are cute...


----------



## stilly

Navy Patent Casadei Blade Pumps with a navy floral dress and puff sleeve denim jacket. I bought these a while back all the way from Paris...


----------



## MsYvonne

A combination that's never wrong.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blade Pumps with a navy floral dress and puff sleeve denim jacket. I bought these a while back all the way from Paris...
> View attachment 5643280
> View attachment 5643281
> View attachment 5643283
> View attachment 5643284
> View attachment 5643285
> View attachment 5643286
> View attachment 5643287
> View attachment 5643288
> View attachment 5643289
> View attachment 5643290
> View attachment 5643291
> View attachment 5643292


I'm speechless. You look fabulous, gorgeous, and very elegant. Those Casadei Blades are beautiful and the color is amazing.


----------



## HeJe8

Stilly, have you Slouch Boots from "Le Silla"?

Please send more Photos with Iren Vartik and Identita Boots.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> My newest LeSilla Eva 120 Boots in Milk Calf with a leather mini...
> PS - LeSilla is running a 25% off sale this weekend. I already ordered another pair of booties.
> View attachment 5635748
> View attachment 5635749
> View attachment 5635750
> View attachment 5635751
> View attachment 5635752
> View attachment 5635753
> View attachment 5635754
> View attachment 5635755
> View attachment 5635757
> View attachment 5635765
> View attachment 5635766
> View attachment 5635767


tell me how! i missed this post...  lord baby jesus please forgive me..


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A combination that's never wrong.



Aww thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I'm speechless. You look fabulous, gorgeous, and very elegant. Those Casadei Blades are beautiful and the color is amazing.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the color on these...its a gorgeous blue!


----------



## stilly

HeJe8 said:


> Stilly, have you Slouch Boots from "Le Silla"?



No I don't own any LeSilla slouch boots *HeJe8*.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> tell me how! i missed this post...  lord baby jesus please forgive me..



Thanks so much *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


So glad to see the first Iren Vartik boots of the season! That color is so rich and those stiletto heels…sigh.


----------



## Poocoo

KCBootCamp said:


> So glad to see the first Iren Vartik boots of the season! That color is so rich and those stiletto heels…sig





stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


And she smassssshes!! it again.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


Pure sensuality and elegance.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blade Pumps with a navy floral dress and puff sleeve denim jacket. I bought these a while back all the way from Paris...
> View attachment 5643280
> View attachment 5643281
> View attachment 5643283
> View attachment 5643284
> View attachment 5643285
> View attachment 5643286
> View attachment 5643287
> View attachment 5643288
> View attachment 5643289
> View attachment 5643290
> View attachment 5643291
> View attachment 5643292


The blade heel is a classic ... not so much cleavage, but still lovely shoes with a lovely dress!


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


Thank you , for this phantastic Boots Pictures!


----------



## Cord

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


so stylish and so elegant


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> So glad to see the first Iren Vartik boots of the season! That color is so rich and those stiletto heels…sigh.



Thanks *KC*!!!



Poocoo said:


> And she smassssshes!! it again.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Pure sensuality and elegance.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> The blade heel is a classic ... not so much cleavage, but still lovely shoes with a lovely dress!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Yes I do wish the blades showed more toe cleavage but the heel is so beautiful... 



HeJe8 said:


> Thank you , for this phantastic Boots Pictures!



Thanks *HeJe8*!!!



Cord said:


> so stylish and so elegant



Thanks *Cord*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Tan Gianvito Rossi boots...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

How tall is heels, stilly


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Tan Gianvito Rossi boots...
> View attachment 5647822
> View attachment 5647823
> View attachment 5647824
> View attachment 5647825
> View attachment 5647826
> View attachment 5647827
> View attachment 5647828
> View attachment 5647830
> View attachment 5647831
> View attachment 5647832
> View attachment 5647840
> View attachment 5647842


You look beautiful and very classic. Is this an outfit that you can wear to go to work?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Navy Patent Casadei Blade Pumps with a navy floral dress and puff sleeve denim jacket. I bought these a while back all the way from Paris...
> View attachment 5643280
> View attachment 5643281
> View attachment 5643283
> View attachment 5643284
> View attachment 5643285
> View attachment 5643286
> View attachment 5643287
> View attachment 5643288
> View attachment 5643289
> View attachment 5643290
> View attachment 5643291
> View attachment 5643292


Absolutely stunning, love the blades. We need to see more blades.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


Beautiful 
Jeans and boots are the perfect fall/winter attire


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> How tall is heels, stilly



105mm



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and very classic. Is this an outfit that you can wear to go to work?



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!! Yes this was a comfy, Monday morning work outfit.



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, love the blades. We need to see more blades.



Thanks *Neil*!!! More Casadei Blades to come...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Jeans and boots are the perfect fall/winter attire



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! You'll see more boots and jeans as the weather gets colder.


----------



## stilly

DSquared2 Black Kid Lace Up Pumps...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> DSquared2 Black Kid Lace Up Pumps...
> View attachment 5650440
> View attachment 5650441
> View attachment 5650442
> View attachment 5650443
> View attachment 5650444
> View attachment 5650445
> View attachment 5650446
> View attachment 5650447
> View attachment 5650448
> View attachment 5650449
> View attachment 5650450
> View attachment 5650451


Laced up in black looks sexy... love the POV view most!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> DSquared2 Black Kid Lace Up Pumps...
> View attachment 5650440
> View attachment 5650441
> View attachment 5650442
> View attachment 5650443
> View attachment 5650444
> View attachment 5650445
> View attachment 5650446
> View attachment 5650447
> View attachment 5650448
> View attachment 5650449
> View attachment 5650450
> View attachment 5650451


You look so beautiful, simple but very elegant. Your style is amazing and your outfit choices are always good options.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Laced up in black looks sexy... love the POV view most!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the way these look...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful, simple but very elegant. Your style is amazing and your outfit choices are always good options.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I try...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Saint Laurent Cowgirl Boots with my favorite black & white floral maxi dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Saint Laurent Cowgirl Boots with my favorite black & white floral maxi dress...
> View attachment 5652801
> View attachment 5652802
> View attachment 5652803
> View attachment 5652804
> View attachment 5652805
> View attachment 5652806
> View attachment 5652807
> View attachment 5652808
> View attachment 5652809
> View attachment 5652810
> View attachment 5652811
> View attachment 5652812


You look stunning. The dress is beautiful and match perfectly with the high heels' boots. So simple and so beautiful.


----------



## litesp

stilly said:


> My Tan Gianvito Rossi boots...
> View attachment 5647822
> View attachment 5647823
> View attachment 5647824
> View attachment 5647825
> View attachment 5647826
> View attachment 5647827
> View attachment 5647828
> View attachment 5647830
> View attachment 5647831
> View attachment 5647832
> View attachment 5647840
> View attachment 5647842


----------



## litesp

I love these Gianvito Rossi Boots.  The clean lines are so simple, elegant and feminine. What model and year?  They look like Susan 105mm.


----------



## litesp

stilly said:


> Chocolate Calf Iren Vartik Boots...
> View attachment 5645183
> View attachment 5645184
> View attachment 5645185
> View attachment 5645186
> View attachment 5645187
> View attachment 5645188
> View attachment 5645189
> View attachment 5645191
> View attachment 5645192
> View attachment 5645193
> View attachment 5645194
> View attachment 5645195


----------



## litesp

Jaw-dropping sensuality in these boots.  I don't have any experience with Iren Vartik.  What do you think about the quality of workmanship and material?  Did you purchase at a retail store or online?  I would be interested in her designs.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning. The dress is beautiful and match perfectly with the high heels' boots. So simple and so beautiful.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I love being a pretend cowgirl...


----------



## stilly

litesp said:


> I love these Gianvito Rossi Boots.  The clean lines are so simple, elegant and feminine. What model and year?  They look like Susan 105mm.



Thanks *litesp*!!! I don't know the name of this style but they are from a few years ago. It was a preowned purchase from The Real Real with no box. They are beautiful though and very comfortable.


----------



## stilly

litesp said:


> Jaw-dropping sensuality in these boots.  I don't have any experience with Iren Vartik.  What do you think about the quality of workmanship and material?  Did you purchase at a retail store or online?  I would be interested in her designs.



Thanks* litesp*!!! I bought 3 pairs of boots from Iren Vartik online about 3 years ago. They are a Russian designer brand. Their quality is good but at about half the price of Christian Louboutin, Casadei, etc. its not the same level of quality. I'm not sure if you can buy from them now with the Ukrainian war.


----------



## stilly

LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...
> View attachment 5655045
> View attachment 5655046
> View attachment 5655047
> View attachment 5655048
> View attachment 5655049
> View attachment 5655050
> View attachment 5655051
> View attachment 5655052
> View attachment 5655053
> View attachment 5655054
> View attachment 5655055
> View attachment 5655056


You look stunning and beautiful. I really enjoy the set mini skirt with boots. This outfit is amazing and you are so sexy.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...
> View attachment 5655045
> View attachment 5655046
> View attachment 5655047
> View attachment 5655048
> View attachment 5655049
> View attachment 5655050
> View attachment 5655051
> View attachment 5655052
> View attachment 5655053
> View attachment 5655054
> View attachment 5655055
> View attachment 5655056


Absolutely stunning, your sexy legs the boots, the short skirt, the whole look is amazing as always


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...
> View attachment 5655045
> View attachment 5655046
> View attachment 5655047
> View attachment 5655048
> View attachment 5655049
> View attachment 5655050
> View attachment 5655051
> View attachment 5655052
> View attachment 5655053
> View attachment 5655054
> View attachment 5655055
> View attachment 5655056


Stunnig outfit. I really enjoy the set mini skirt with boots. You are so elegant and so sexy!


----------



## MsYvonne

Turtleneck, leather jacket, mini skirt, boots: Stilly is a real Power Girrrl.


----------



## seraphin92

Stilly, have you see this new model Katie Biltoft?
I know it's not the season anymore, but these sandals are cute...


----------



## aliensurfer

A worthy competitor for the timeless blades for sure!  You look fantastic Stilly! 



stilly said:


> LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...
> View attachment 5655045
> View attachment 5655046
> View attachment 5655047
> View attachment 5655048
> View attachment 5655049
> View attachment 5655050
> View attachment 5655051
> View attachment 5655052
> View attachment 5655053
> View attachment 5655054
> View attachment 5655055
> View attachment 5655056


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> LeSilla Black Calf Eva 120 Boots with new pleated, charcoal mini...
> View attachment 5655045
> View attachment 5655046
> View attachment 5655047
> View attachment 5655048
> View attachment 5655049
> View attachment 5655050
> View attachment 5655051
> View attachment 5655052
> View attachment 5655053
> View attachment 5655054
> View attachment 5655055
> View attachment 5655056


Oh wow, a mini with highheelboos is a
very interesting combination!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and beautiful. I really enjoy the set mini skirt with boots. This outfit is amazing and you are so sexy.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! The wind has been quite a challenge for wearing these minis over the last few weeks...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, your sexy legs the boots, the short skirt, the whole look is amazing as always



Thanks so much *Neil*!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Stunnig outfit. I really enjoy the set mini skirt with boots. You are so elegant and so sexy!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Turtleneck, leather jacket, mini skirt, boots: Stilly is a real Power Girrrl.



Aww thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Stilly, have you see this new model Katie Biltoft?
> I know it's not the season anymore, but these sandals are cute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656137



I have seen these *seraphin*...they're gorgeous.  I'm thinking about getting them in white patent but they haven't posted the pics of them yet. I do hate buying sandals in the fall/winter and having to wait months to wear them...


----------



## stilly

aliensurfer said:


> A worthy competitor for the timeless blades for sure!  You look fantastic Stilly!



Thanks *aliensurfer*!!! I do love these boots.


----------



## stilly

A new brown plaid skirt suit with my Chocolate Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A new brown plaid skirt suit with my Chocolate Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5657040
> View attachment 5657041
> View attachment 5657042
> View attachment 5657043
> View attachment 5657044
> View attachment 5657045
> View attachment 5657046
> View attachment 5657047
> View attachment 5657048
> View attachment 5657049
> View attachment 5657050
> View attachment 5657051


You look fantastic and ready to go to work. The executive suit and high boots match perfectly. It seems you are warmed and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> A new brown plaid skirt suit with my Chocolate Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5657040
> View attachment 5657041
> View attachment 5657042
> View attachment 5657043
> View attachment 5657044
> View attachment 5657045
> View attachment 5657046
> View attachment 5657047
> View attachment 5657048
> View attachment 5657049
> View attachment 5657050
> View attachment 5657051


Love the boots


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new brown plaid skirt suit with my Chocolate Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5657040
> View attachment 5657041
> View attachment 5657042
> View attachment 5657043
> View attachment 5657044
> View attachment 5657045
> View attachment 5657046
> View attachment 5657047
> View attachment 5657048
> View attachment 5657049
> View attachment 5657050
> View attachment 5657051


Oh, wow, i imagined it, that you looked great wearing the over knees, but i didn't imagine that you look that good! This is such a stunning outfit!!!


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> A new brown plaid skirt suit with my Chocolate Suede LeSilla Over The Knee Boots...
> View attachment 5657040
> View attachment 5657041
> View attachment 5657042
> View attachment 5657043
> View attachment 5657044
> View attachment 5657045
> View attachment 5657046
> View attachment 5657047
> View attachment 5657048
> View attachment 5657049
> View attachment 5657050
> View attachment 5657051


Now that's how you rock a business suit...with great over-the-knee boots!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I have seen these *seraphin*...they're gorgeous. I'm thinking about getting them in white patent but they haven't posted the pics of them yet. I do hate buying sandals in the fall/winter and having to wait months to wear them...


Here’s one pic!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Show more photos about your collection of boots


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and ready to go to work. The executive suit and high boots match perfectly. It seems you are warmed and elegant at the same time.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Love the boots



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Oh, wow, i imagined it, that you looked great wearing the over knees, but i didn't imagine that you look that good! This is such a stunning outfit!!!



Oh thank so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Now that's how you rock a business suit...with great over-the-knee boots!



Thanks *KC*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Here’s one pic!
> View attachment 5658829



Those are gorgeous *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Identita Brown Suede 120mm Boots with a new plaid mini & puff sleeve sweater...


----------



## stilly

My LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots in Siena...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Identita Brown Suede 120mm Boots with a new plaid mini & puff sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 5661150
> View attachment 5661151
> View attachment 5661152
> View attachment 5661153
> View attachment 5661154
> View attachment 5661155
> View attachment 5661156
> View attachment 5661157
> View attachment 5661158
> View attachment 5661159
> View attachment 5661160
> View attachment 5661161





stilly said:


> My LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots in Siena...
> View attachment 5661167
> View attachment 5661168
> View attachment 5661169
> View attachment 5661170
> View attachment 5661171
> View attachment 5661172
> View attachment 5661173
> View attachment 5661174
> View attachment 5661175
> View attachment 5661176
> View attachment 5661177
> View attachment 5661178


You look fantastic and beautiful, showing warm and comfy outfits that are elegant and charming at the same time.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots in Siena...
> View attachment 5661167
> View attachment 5661168
> View attachment 5661169
> View attachment 5661170
> View attachment 5661171
> View attachment 5661172
> View attachment 5661173
> View attachment 5661174
> View attachment 5661175
> View attachment 5661176
> View attachment 5661177
> View attachment 5661178


Looking so great... !


----------



## herpyderpy

@stilly did you pick up anything during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and beautiful, showing warm and comfy outfits that are elegant and charming at the same time.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I need to dress cozy for the colder weather!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Looking so great... !



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> @stilly did you pick up anything during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales?



I did get some new clothes on the Black Friday sales but no new shoes or boots.
I did buy a few pairs of new boots before Black Friday that I'll debut soon.


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots with a plaid mini dress...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> My Black Calf LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots with a plaid mini dress...
> View attachment 5663628
> View attachment 5663629
> View attachment 5663630
> View attachment 5663631
> View attachment 5663632
> View attachment 5663633
> View attachment 5663634
> View attachment 5663635
> View attachment 5663636
> View attachment 5663641
> View attachment 5663642
> View attachment 5663645


Buffalo plaid and stiletto boots - a perfect combination!  Actually wore a similar look for casual Friday - red and black buffalo plaid shirt and skinny black jeans tucked into black boots.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My Black Calf LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots with a plaid mini dress...
> View attachment 5663628
> View attachment 5663629
> View attachment 5663630
> View attachment 5663631
> View attachment 5663632
> View attachment 5663633
> View attachment 5663634
> View attachment 5663635
> View attachment 5663636
> View attachment 5663641
> View attachment 5663642
> View attachment 5663645


Nice set, this red plaid dress and these black stiletto boots!
A mini micro with these boots would make a perfect combination. I hope to see you with this outfit.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Black Calf LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots with a plaid mini dress...
> View attachment 5663628
> View attachment 5663629
> View attachment 5663630
> View attachment 5663631
> View attachment 5663632
> View attachment 5663633
> View attachment 5663634
> View attachment 5663635
> View attachment 5663636
> View attachment 5663641
> View attachment 5663642
> View attachment 5663645


You look wonderful, elegant, and beautiful. You are ready to face the cold weather.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My LeSilla Eva Pull-On Boots in Siena...
> View attachment 5661167
> View attachment 5661168
> View attachment 5661169
> View attachment 5661170
> View attachment 5661171
> View attachment 5661172
> View attachment 5661173
> View attachment 5661174
> View attachment 5661175
> View attachment 5661176
> View attachment 5661177
> View attachment 5661178


Oh i love the italian pull on boots with the minnies so much!!!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Buffalo plaid and stiletto boots - a perfect combination!  Actually wore a similar look for casual Friday - red and black buffalo plaid shirt and skinny black jeans tucked into black boots.



I do like this look *KC*...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Nice set, this red plaid dress and these black stiletto boots!
> A mini micro with these boots would make a perfect combination. I hope to see you with this outfit.



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
You'll see these boots with a mini in the weeks to come. They're one of my favs.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Oh i love the italian pull on boots with the minnies so much!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful, elegant, and beautiful. You are ready to face the cold weather.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'm suiting up for the colder weather...


----------



## stilly

By request, a pair I haven't worn in quite a while...Red Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks with a plaid mini...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> By request, a pair I haven't worn in quite a while...Red Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks with a plaid mini...
> View attachment 5665852
> View attachment 5665853
> View attachment 5665854
> View attachment 5665855
> View attachment 5665856
> View attachment 5665857
> View attachment 5665858
> View attachment 5665859
> View attachment 5665860
> View attachment 5665861
> View attachment 5665862
> View attachment 5665863


A big thank for him/her for the request! Love the Anouks... the only ones with a lovely toeclevage like the Loubs.. and the mini and the purse in matching red with those stunning legs.... what else?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> By request, a pair I haven't worn in quite a while...Red Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks with a plaid mini...
> View attachment 5665852
> View attachment 5665853
> View attachment 5665854
> View attachment 5665855
> View attachment 5665856
> View attachment 5665857
> View attachment 5665858
> View attachment 5665859
> View attachment 5665860
> View attachment 5665861
> View attachment 5665862
> View attachment 5665863


You look awesome, gorgeous and super sexy. I missed seeing the Anouk on your feet, once they look perfect. The mini skirt and Anouk match perfectly, letting your stunning legs visible to be appreciated and admire.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> A big thank for him/her for the request! Love the Anouks... the only ones with a lovely toeclevage like the Loubs.. and the mini and the purse in matching red with those stunning legs.... what else?


Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
I don't wear the Anouks much any more as I favor of the So Kates which are very similar.
The Anouks also have an issue where the heels discolor over time and then don't match the rest of the shoe. Only my Red and Black Anouks have avoided this issue thus far.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look awesome, gorgeous and super sexy. I missed seeing the Anouk on your feet, once they look perfect. The mini skirt and Anouk match perfectly, letting your stunning legs visible to be appreciated and admire.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like this outfit. The Anouks have issue as I noted to *Mitterman* so I don't wear them much any more.


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Casadei Kentucky Maxi-Blade Pull-On Boots with a new ruffled, floral mini...that isn't very mini but still cute...


----------



## stilly

Nude Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm Over The Knee Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Nude Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm Over The Knee Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...


What a beautiful combination: you, the sweater dress and the boots


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Nude Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm Over The Knee Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...
> View attachment 5667634
> View attachment 5667635
> View attachment 5667636
> View attachment 5667637
> View attachment 5667638
> View attachment 5667639
> View attachment 5667640
> View attachment 5667641
> View attachment 5667642
> View attachment 5667643
> View attachment 5667644
> View attachment 5667645


You look so gorgeous. The color is amazing and the dress matches perfectly with the boots. You seem comfy and warm, ready to face the winter, but always showing elegance and charm.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a beautiful combination: you, the sweater dress and the boots



Oh thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! It was a cozy outfit for a cold day


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous. The color is amazing and the dress matches perfectly with the boots. You seem comfy and warm, ready to face the winter, but always showing elegance and charm.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! It was a comfortable outfit for a chilly day!!!


----------



## stilly

From last night, all black in a black sweater dress with my Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From last night, all black in a black sweater dress with my Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last night, all black in a black sweater dress with my Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5669530
> View attachment 5669531
> View attachment 5669532
> View attachment 5669533
> View attachment 5669534
> View attachment 5669535
> View attachment 5669536
> View attachment 5669537
> View attachment 5669538
> View attachment 5669539
> View attachment 5669540
> View attachment 5669541


Simply gorgeous and very sexy. The sweater dress and Over The Knees boots are perfect for Winter because you feel warm and comfy and keep elegance and sensuality.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm Over The Knee Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...
> View attachment 5667634
> View attachment 5667635
> View attachment 5667636
> View attachment 5667637
> View attachment 5667638
> View attachment 5667639
> View attachment 5667640
> View attachment 5667641
> View attachment 5667642
> View attachment 5667643
> View attachment 5667644
> View attachment 5667645


Thats the prove that you look awesome with the over the knee boots! Great color combi!!!



stilly said:


> From last night, all black in a black sweater dress with my Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5669530
> View attachment 5669531
> View attachment 5669532
> View attachment 5669533
> View attachment 5669534
> View attachment 5669535
> View attachment 5669536
> View attachment 5669537
> View attachment 5669538
> View attachment 5669539
> View attachment 5669540
> View attachment 5669541


These over knees look even better than the le Silla ones! They look to fit better with less wrinkles over the knee and obviosly the blade heel is gorgeous! A big like for this dress too, it's figure hugging in the right places, lol!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Long time to see you buys new casadei or lesilla or louboutin boots


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> By request, a pair I haven't worn in quite a while...Red Patent Jimmy Choo Anouks with a plaid mini...
> View attachment 5665852
> View attachment 5665853
> View attachment 5665854
> View attachment 5665855
> View attachment 5665856
> View attachment 5665857
> View attachment 5665858
> View attachment 5665859
> View attachment 5665860
> View attachment 5665861
> View attachment 5665862
> View attachment 5665863


Color combination of your outfit is just stunning! The red plaid mini and the red Anouks sublimate the color of your skin.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Nude Suede LeSilla Eva 120mm Over The Knee Boots with a new puff sleeve sweater dress...
> View attachment 5667634
> View attachment 5667635
> View attachment 5667636
> View attachment 5667637
> View attachment 5667638
> View attachment 5667639
> View attachment 5667640
> View attachment 5667641
> View attachment 5667642
> View attachment 5667643
> View attachment 5667644
> View attachment 5667645


Absolutely stunning boots dress amazing


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From last night, all black in a black sweater dress with my Black Suede Casadei Blade Boots...
> View attachment 5669530
> View attachment 5669531
> View attachment 5669532
> View attachment 5669533
> View attachment 5669534
> View attachment 5669535
> View attachment 5669536
> View attachment 5669537
> View attachment 5669538
> View attachment 5669539
> View attachment 5669540
> View attachment 5669541


Stunning,band the boots are amazing


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


>


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous and very sexy. The sweater dress and Over The Knees boots are perfect for Winter because you feel warm and comfy and keep elegance and sensuality.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! This was a good outfit for a cold day!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Thats the prove that you look awesome with the over the knee boots! Great color combi!!!
> 
> 
> These over knees look even better than the le Silla ones! They look to fit better with less wrinkles over the knee and obviosly the blade heel is gorgeous! A big like for this dress too, it's figure hugging in the right places, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! These Casadei boots have a bit of elastic in the shaft so they hug my legs perfectly.


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Long time to see you buys new casadei or lesilla or louboutin boots



I own so many pairs of boots already I'm not buying too many new pairs.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Color combination of your outfit is just stunning! The red plaid mini and the red Anouks sublimate the color of your skin.



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning,band the boots are amazing



Thanks so much *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Paris Texas Brown Croc Boots with a new sweater dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Paris Texas Brown Croc Boots with a new sweater dress...
> View attachment 5671123
> View attachment 5671124
> View attachment 5671125
> View attachment 5671126
> View attachment 5671127
> View attachment 5671128
> View attachment 5671129
> View attachment 5671130
> View attachment 5671131
> View attachment 5671132
> View attachment 5671133
> View attachment 5671134


Pure elegance, charm, and class.


----------



## chowlover2

They are stunners!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Pure elegance, charm, and class.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They are stunners!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Brian Atwood FM 130mm Pumps...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Red Patent Brian Atwood FM 130mm Pumps


The 130mm heel makes them adorable.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Red Patent Brian Atwood FM 130mm Pumps...
> View attachment 5673694
> View attachment 5673695
> View attachment 5673696
> View attachment 5673697
> View attachment 5673698
> View attachment 5673700
> View attachment 5673701
> View attachment 5673702
> View attachment 5673703
> View attachment 5673704
> View attachment 5673705
> View attachment 5673706


You look simply wonderful and beautiful. I love those high heels, and 130mm heels always look perfect on your feet.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Paris Texas Brown Croc Boots with a new sweater dress...
> View attachment 5671123
> View attachment 5671124
> View attachment 5671125
> View attachment 5671126
> View attachment 5671127
> View attachment 5671128
> View attachment 5671129
> View attachment 5671130
> View attachment 5671131
> View attachment 5671132
> View attachment 5671133
> View attachment 5671134


Such a lovely winter outfit!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Red Patent Brian Atwood FM 130mm Pumps...
> View attachment 5673694
> View attachment 5673695
> View attachment 5673696
> View attachment 5673697
> View attachment 5673698
> View attachment 5673700
> View attachment 5673701
> View attachment 5673702
> View attachment 5673703
> View attachment 5673704
> View attachment 5673705
> View attachment 5673706


The color and the arch of your feet in 130 (and obviously the name of the shoe for the insiders even more) did get a lot of attention!


----------



## chowlover2

Red is your color! And you are absolutely killing it with all of these red pumps. 
Did you know Brian Atwood went to school with Melissa McCarthy?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The 130mm heel makes them adorable.



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! I do love the heel!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply wonderful and beautiful. I love those high heels, and 130mm heels always look perfect on your feet.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The color and the arch of your feet in 130 (and obviously the name of the shoe for the insiders even more) did get a lot of attention!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I don't wear these red pumps much but I thought they would be nice for the holiday season.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Red is your color! And you are absolutely killing it with all of these red pumps.
> Did you know Brian Atwood went to school with Melissa McCarthy?



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I actually have quite a few pairs of red heels but I only seem to wear them around the holidays.
Did they go to High School together? I don't know if Brian is even making shoes any more...


----------



## stilly

Outfit experiment in black & white...my white ruffled shirtdress with a black, oversized balloon sleeve sweater and my Black Suede LeSilla 120mm Over The Knee Boots...*












*


----------



## chowlover2

Those are perfect for the Arctic chill heading our way this week.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Outfit experiment


Experiment succeeded


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Outfit experiment in black & white...my white ruffled shirtdress with a black, oversized balloon sleeve sweater and my Black Suede LeSilla 120mm Over The Knee Boots...*
> View attachment 5675138
> View attachment 5675139
> View attachment 5675140
> View attachment 5675141
> View attachment 5675142
> View attachment 5675143
> View attachment 5675144
> View attachment 5675145
> View attachment 5675146
> View attachment 5675147
> View attachment 5675148
> View attachment 5675149
> *


Yepp, love the experiment!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Outfit experiment in black & white...my white ruffled shirtdress with a black, oversized balloon sleeve sweater and my Black Suede LeSilla 120mm Over The Knee Boots...*
> View attachment 5675138
> View attachment 5675139
> View attachment 5675140
> View attachment 5675141
> View attachment 5675142
> View attachment 5675143
> View attachment 5675144
> View attachment 5675145
> View attachment 5675146
> View attachment 5675147
> View attachment 5675148
> View attachment 5675149
> *


Keeping warm showing elegant, style and charm. Simply stunning.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those are perfect for the Arctic chill heading our way this week.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! Yes boots are perfect for the cold weather lately!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Experiment succeeded



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! These was actually my third attempt at this look. The 2 other dresses I tried were too long then too short.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Yepp, love the experiment!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Keeping warm showing elegant, style and charm. Simply stunning.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

A warm outfit for the very cold weather we've had lately. Black Calf Identita 120mm Boots with black leggings, a black turtleneck sweater and my black down puffer jacket...


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> A warm outfit for the very cold weather we've had lately. Black Calf Identita 120mm Boots with black leggings, a black turtleneck sweater and my black down puffer jacket...
> View attachment 5677901
> View attachment 5677902
> View attachment 5677903
> View attachment 5677904
> View attachment 5677905
> View attachment 5677906
> View attachment 5677907
> View attachment 5677908
> View attachment 5677909
> View attachment 5677910
> View attachment 5677911
> View attachment 5677912


Yay! First Identita sighting of the season! Love those stiletto-heeled boots as part of your all-black outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A warm outfit for the very cold weather we've had lately. Black Calf Identita 120mm Boots with black leggings, a black turtleneck sweater and my black down puffer jacket...
> View attachment 5677901
> View attachment 5677902
> View attachment 5677903
> View attachment 5677904
> View attachment 5677905
> View attachment 5677906
> View attachment 5677907
> View attachment 5677908
> View attachment 5677909
> View attachment 5677910
> View attachment 5677911
> View attachment 5677912


You look so beautiful all in black. The conjugation of black leggings and black boots matches perfectly. Great casual outfit for a winter cold day.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A warm outfit for the very cold weather we've had lately. Black Calf Identita 120mm Boots with black leggings, a black turtleneck sweater and my black down puffer jacket...
> View attachment 5677901
> View attachment 5677902
> View attachment 5677903
> View attachment 5677904
> View attachment 5677905
> View attachment 5677906
> View attachment 5677907
> View attachment 5677908
> View attachment 5677909
> View attachment 5677910
> View attachment 5677911
> View attachment 5677912


All black looks so good, especially if you wear the short jacket with leggings!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A warm outfit for the very cold weather we've had lately. Black Calf Identita 120mm Boots with black leggings, a black turtleneck sweater and my black down puffer jacket...
> View attachment 5677901
> View attachment 5677902
> View attachment 5677903
> View attachment 5677904
> View attachment 5677905
> View attachment 5677906
> View attachment 5677907
> View attachment 5677908
> View attachment 5677909
> View attachment 5677910
> View attachment 5677911
> View attachment 5677912


What a killer outfit!


----------



## stilly

KCBootCamp said:


> Yay! First Identita sighting of the season! Love those stiletto-heeled boots as part of your all-black outfit!



Thanks *KC*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful all in black. The conjugation of black leggings and black boots matches perfectly. Great casual outfit for a winter cold day.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> All black looks so good, especially if you wear the short jacket with leggings!



Awww thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a killer outfit!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Tan LeSilla Eva 120mm Pull-On Boots...


----------



## HeJe8

stilly said:


> My Tan LeSilla Eva 120mm Pull-On Boots...
> View attachment 5679842
> View attachment 5679844
> View attachment 5679845
> View attachment 5679846
> View attachment 5679847
> View attachment 5679848
> View attachment 5679849
> View attachment 5679852
> View attachment 5679853
> View attachment 5679854
> View attachment 5679855
> View attachment 5679856


----------



## HeJe8

Very nice Boots Stilly!Send please more Pictures with black and with white Iren Vartik Boots.


----------

